# Angeln auf Mallorca!!!



## Beastmaster82 (14. August 2005)

moin leute,

fahre dieses jahr mal wieder nach mallorca. habe im letzten jahr dort zum ersten mal geangelt und ein paar schöne meeräschen gefangen.

hat jemand von euch dort auch schon mal geangelt? wie sieht es aus mit spinnfischen an der küste? 

würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure erfahrungen und fänge mir mal schreiben könntet.

Gruss Beastmaster


----------



## René1964 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Huhu,


ich hänge mich mal hier mit dran :q 

Bin in der letzten Oktoberwoche auch auf Malle. Haben eine hübsche Finca in Alcudia gemietet. Liegt im Norden an der Küste.

Fragen: Wo und was kann ich hier fischen? Mit welchen Methoden und wo kriege ich die Lizenzen?

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich habe da einfach mal gestippt und einen haufen kleine Barscharten und sowas ähnliches wie Lippfische gefangen.


----------



## René1964 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

|kopfkrat Im Meer gestippt? Welchen Köder hast Du denn benutzt? Sorry für meine blöde Frage, hab noch nie im Meer gefischt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



			
				René1964 schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat Im Meer gestippt? Welchen Köder hast Du denn benutzt? Sorry für meine blöde Frage, hab noch nie im Meer gefischt.


 
Ne Weißbrotflocke und ich habe vom Felsen aus gestippt


----------



## Fischfütterer (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi Beastmaster,
spinnen ist nicht sehr erfolgversprechend... Da hast du höchstens die Chance auf Wolfsbarsch, welcher jedoch nicht allzu oft vorkommt...#c

Was aber auf jeden Fall erfolgreich ist: Mit Schwimmkugel und Schwimmbrot auf Meeräschen und Goldstriemen!:m

Oder mit Fischfetzen auf Conger, Muränen und sogar kleine Thuns!!! Beißen allerdings fast ausschließlich gegen Abend bzw. Nachts!#6

Such dir auf jeden Fall Felsküste als Angelstelle... An Sandstränden fängt man höchstens mal ein paar Meeräschen!

Vergiss beim angeln auf Räuber dort nie ein Stahlvorfach... die Biester haben echt scharfe Zähne!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## AalNils (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Huhu *Thema hochschieb*

Bei mir war eigentlich geplant, dass ich in die Tuerkei fliege, nun, dank der Vogelgrippe hat mein Hotel dort (mit eigenem Angelsee, argh!) vorruebergehend geschlossen, und ich habe mich dazu "ueberwunden" nach Mallorca, Cala Millor umzubuchen, da ich dort auch schon 15x mal, und auch jedes mal geangelt habe, habe ich auch noch einige Fragen bzw. Kommentare.

Das was Fischfütterer sagt ist mehr oder weniger zutreffend, jedoch fange ich dort beim Spinnen immer wieder Hornhechte?! Frag mich nicht warum.

Das mit der WasserKugel und dem Brot geht auch sehr gut, nur da kommst du nicht an die wirklichen guten Fische, hatte mal ne Aesche von 62 cm als mein Rekordfisch, aber das ist nicht das Wahre ..

Nachts geangelt habe ich jedoch nie, da ich auch Aale mitten am Tag bei 32°C fing, warum auch immer. Ich habe mir von einheimischen sagen lassen, dass man sich mal Garnelen besorgen sollte, eine Art Brandungspaternoster gilt dazu als Vorwach, eine Garnele pro Haken, und von ner Felskueste (die etwa schon 30 m draußen ist) nochmals 40-80 Meter Werfen. Soll angeblich nicht nur Aal, sondern auch Wolfsbarsche, Doraden (?!), Seebrassen, Hornhechte, größere Thuns und Rochen (?!) bringen.

Hat jemand dazu was zu erzaehlen? Ich meine, ich nehme nur meine Reiserute mit, die haelt zwar mein Krallenblei von 70 gr. gerade eben noch aus .. aber mh. ;-)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jens1980 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hallo ihr,
spinnfischen habe ich in porto petro versucht und hornhechte gefangen.
aber habe einheimmische mit großen wobbler gesehen, und auch echt große raubfische. gefangen nein!
aber wersuch es mit brot ( ich nehme baguette in 5- 10 cm dicken scheiben),
mache am ende eine schlaufe mit 3- 5 drillingen in der schlaufe frei laufend.
leg die schlaufe ums baguette und zieh sie zu, verteil die drillinge im brot.
das kannst du überall versuchen, nur nim den letzten meter 35- 40 schnur (und schlaufe natürlich). sonst verlierst u zu viel fisch. 
ich fange immer so meine fische und das nicht kleine und auch nicht wenige.

gruß jens


----------



## robi_N (14. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da einfach mal gestippt und einen haufen kleine Barscharten und sowas ähnliches wie Lippfische gefangen.



Das habe ich auch mal gemacht. Ist aber schon lange her. Von den Klippen gestippt. Das ging eigentlich ganz gut.

Später habe ich auf Malle sehr gut mit gernelen gefangen die ich einfach im Hotel beim Abendessen mitgenommen habe! Das ging echt gut!

Spinnfischen keine ahnung könnte aber wohl auch klappen denke ich mal!


----------



## Mr.Zandersmith (15. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hab letztes jahr nur auf verdacht meine teleskoprute mitgenommen und ein paar blinker und gummifische.... geangelt abends in der hafengegend von porto colom mal ne stunde bis zum abendessen.. war der einzige der geblinkert hat, die einheimischen haben mich ein bisschen blöd angeguckt..habe einige kleinere barsche dran gehabt,dann den biss meines lebens..zog meine leider zu dünne 25 monofile Schnur (ohne Stahvorfach) ab, keine chance den fisch ranzudrillen..irgendwann knallte einfach die schnur weg.. keine ahnung, was das war..ein spanier sagte mir, das sich in der gegend die baracudas  vermehrt haben.vielleicht auch ein grosser wolfsbarsch. .auch wenn ich so gut wie nix rausgekriegt habe : geile optik beim angeln...


----------



## Kai Schliecker (23. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

#h
ich fliege zur WM 2006 nach Malle !!!
Wer kann mir sagen was und wie man in Cala Millor 
angeln kann ????

Danke


----------



## Jens1980 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hallo kai,

versuch es einfach wie ich es weite oben beschrieben habe.
Geht immer was, ich habe sogar bei bei sauwetter und 2 meter hohen wellen damit gefangen.

mfg jens


----------



## Angeldust (1. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi, 

bin auch ende September unten. Hab ich das richtig kapiert das man in den Häffen eine Lizenz braucht und am Strand oder Klippen keine?


----------



## Jens1980 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hallo angeldust,


ich persönlich habe die letzten jahre auch im hafen gefischt, und höre zum ersten mal was von einer lizenz.
an der küste ist eh besser. 



mfg 

jens


----------



## -alex- (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

was könnte ich denn da mit ner normalen telerute angeln und wie viel ungefähr?


----------



## -alex- (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

womit könnte ich denn da mit ner normalen telerute angeln und wie viel oder was überhaupt?


----------



## entspannt (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Alex, die meisten angeln in Mallorca mit der Stipprute von Klippen bzw. Felsen aus. Ich war dort mit einer kleinen leichten Steckrute und hab wie die einheimischen mit Weißbrotteig geangelt und mit Erfolg. Das anglen dort ist sehr angenehm weil die Leute dort dir auch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen trotz der Kommunikationtsprobleme, ich spreche leider kein Spanisch aber es hat alles geklappt. Also viel spaß in Mallorca wuensche ich Dir


----------



## Horn10 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey Leute!

Wie stehts denn auf Mallorca eigendlich mit Fliege?Fliege nämlich am 14.10 (bis 26.10) in den Norden Mallorcas.Ich fisch gern mit der Fliege und mit kleinen Streamern könnte es ja vielleicht auch klappen oder?
Wo wären denn die aussichtsreichsten Plätze??
Sorry aba ich habe noch nie im Meer geangelt (obwohl ich aus SH komme) was fressen Meeräschen denn?Auch kleine Fischen?weil weiter oben meist die Rede von Brot und Teig war


Lasst es euch gut gehn,wünscht Horn10


----------



## Lümmy (17. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich habe bis jetzt immer nur auf Ibiza geangelt.... Dürfte ja aber auf Malle kein großer Unterschied zur Nachbarinsel sein.|rolleyes

Ich habe mein Meeräsche alle auf Garnelen und vor allem Schwimmbrot hinter der Wasserkugel gefangen. Auch diverse Barscharten konnte ich damit überlisten.  Das waren zwar alles keine Riesenfische aber Spaß hat es allemal gemacht. und die Meeräsche können auch gut kämpfen wenn sie wollen.:m

Zu dem Thema mit der Fliege kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen#c


----------



## peterws (17. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich habe gelesen, dass man prinzipiuell Meeräschen mit Fliege fangen kann, aber ob das auf Mallorca so gut geht ...? 

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Brotlocken gemacht. Dünne Hauptschnur, feinen Einzelhaken (nicht zu klein) direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden (und sonst nix!) und Brotflocke an den Haken. Damit kann man zwar nicht sehr weit werfen, braucht man aber auch nicht. Meeräschen anlocken funktioniert sehr gut mit aufgeweichtem Brot, sie kommen dann in eine Art Fressrausch. Jetzt nur noch die Flocke mit Haken in die Nähe werfen und schon bald kann man drillen. 
Wo Meeräschen unterwegs sind, kommen meist auch Gabelmarkrelen vor, diese kämpfen stärker und schmecken noch besser.

Man kann auf Mallorca auch zum (little) Big Game rausfahren. Meist gibt es da wohl Thunfische, aber auch Schwertfische sind möglich.


----------



## de Mischi (17. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Horn10 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Wie stehts denn auf Mallorca eigendlich mit Fliege?Fliege nämlich am 14.10 (bis 26.10) in den Norden Mallorcas.



Moin, 

wo im Norden bist du denn auf Mallorca? 
Ich war vor 'ner guten Woche dort und habe 'ne Menge Meeräschen gesehen... Fliegenfischer hab ich keine gesehen, denke aber, dass es klappen müsste. Evtl. mit 'ner helle, buschigen Trockenfliege?!
Bei früheren Urlauben hab ich auch fleißig Meeräschen gefangen, am besten liefen - logisch - Schwimmbrot und Brotflocke. Die größeren Fische fing ich allesamt abseits vom Schwarm und auch abseits vom Strand an den Binnenseen/Kanälen. 
Die größere Artenvielfalt gabs auf Wurm, die Spanier fischen ebenfalls mit Wurm - sie buddeln & Fischen zur Dämmerung am Strand.


----------



## Horn10 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Ich denke ich werde beides einmal ausprobieren...
ich werde jedoch nur die Fliegenrute mitnehmen.Dann binde ich ans Leader einen leichten Haken und ein bisschen Brot.Damit habe ich auch schon desöfteren an der heimische treene an leichten Kehrströmungen Erfolg gehabt (Alande und Rotfedern).
2 Ruten werden etwas viel als Sperrgepäck...
Mit einer Buschigen Trockenfliege?hm....ob die Fische im Oktober noch steigen?aba ich schätze auf Mallorca ist das alles etwas anders|supergri!

Mfg Finn-Erik #h


----------



## peterws (17. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nachtrag:

Es gibt im Nord-Westen der Insel große Stauseen. Ich weiß es nicht genau, glaube aber, man kann für diese Seen Angelkarten kaufen.

Zum Sperrgepäck:
Bei manchen Airlines ist Sportgepäck umsonst. Bei Air Berlin z.B. ist eine Golftasche umsonst und in solch einer Golftasche bekommt man etliche Ruten untergebracht.


----------



## BastiAmRhein (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Leute. Ich werde im August nach Calla Millor gehen und wollte nochmal genua nachfragen, wie es mit der Lizenz aussieht. Darf man dort ohne eine Lizens überhaupt angeln, wird das kontrolliert? Wenn man sich an die Klippen oder an den Hafen stellt, gibts dann Probleme? Wäre Klasse wenn mir da jem. ein paar Auskünfte geben kann? 
Viele Grüße
Basti Am Rhein


----------



## AalNils (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



BastiAmRhein schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich werde im August nach Calla Millor gehen und wollte nochmal genua nachfragen, wie es mit der Lizenz aussieht. Darf man dort ohne eine Lizens überhaupt angeln, wird das kontrolliert? Wenn man sich an die Klippen oder an den Hafen stellt, gibts dann Probleme? Wäre Klasse wenn mir da jem. ein paar Auskünfte geben kann?
> Viele Grüße
> Basti Am Rhein



Habe schon etliche Male in Cala Millor geangelt. Dort geht Einiges! 

In den Supermaerkten bekommst du ueberall Angelzubehoer, u.a. auch Koeder - nimm die Garnelen mit. Wenn du auf der Promenade stehst, und einen Berg siehst, wenn du nach Rechts guckst, dann gehst du genau in die entgegengesetzte Richtung (also Links..! ), Richtung Cala Bona.

Cala Bona hat 'nen netten Hafen, Angler, sofern sie nicht alles Stehen und Liegen lassen werden dort auch gerne gesehen, teilweise schwatzt man sich auch mit der Guardia Civil ziemlich dicht, nette Menschen - wenn man Spanisch spricht. ;-)

Du solltest kleine Haken mitnehmen, tagsüber Meeraeschen angeln, selbige aufbewahren. 

Gegen 16-17:00 lohnt es sich auf die großen steinernen Stege zu gehen, die man von der Uferpromenade in Cala Millor aus sieht, eine Meeräsche (5-9 cm) am 1er Haken (mindestens 0,30er Mono!) bringt ziemlich große Erfolge, kleine Thuns und andere große Barscharten sind vertreten. 

Zu den Garnelen aus dem Supermarkt - es kommt sehr oft vor, dass zu dieser Jahreszeit Hochwasser herrscht, sollte dies der Fall sein, wieder Richtung Cala Bona, dort ist eine Art Badebucht, angelegt durch große Natursteine, diese Natursteine sind begehbar, ca. 50 Meter musst du begehen, um nette Fischlein zu Fangen, was genau das (siehe Bild unten) ist, haben wir Alle nicht ergruenden koennen.

Die Grundangelei und Blinkerei kannst du vergessen, das waere pure Geldverschwendung, auf Mallorca zaehlt: Schwimmkugel und Haken! 

Hier nochmal der undefinierbare Fisch (der groessere natuerlich), gefangen mit den Garnelen von Penny! 

Ich habe das Bild mal rausgenommen, weil es etwas sehr groß war und den Thread verzerrte. Denke die Diskussion kommt ja mittlerweile ohne das Bild aus.
Gruß
Sailfisch


----------



## BastiAmRhein (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Super. Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung und die ausführliche Beschreibung! ;-)
Die Tipps werde ich zu herzen nehmen und mein Glück versuchen.

Vielen Dnak nochmals.
Grüße
BastiAmRheim


----------



## Keno (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Der undefinierbare ist ne Gabelmakrele


----------



## Leerfish (10. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo

Gabelmakrele? Gibts nicht! Dies ist ein jugendlicher Leerfish (lat. Lichia amia). In Spanien sagen die Deutschen (nicht nur)fälschlicherweise Palometta. Der Name Gabelmakrele und Palometta wird für viele Fischarten verwendet.
Der Leerfish ist z. B. im Ebro Delta sehr rar und extrem schützenswert geworden. Hoffe die sinnlose Schlachterei ist bald vorüber. Hattest du grossen Erfolg auf eben diese Leerfish?

Gruss Leerfish (eben Leerfish)


----------



## der_Jig (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

meld dich mal, wolle!


----------



## Paddy 15 (17. Oktober 2008)

*Hornis ohne blinkern. Geht das ??*

hallo, 
habe mir alle eure tipps zu herzen genommen und genau so in calla millor geangelt ich habe einen tintenfisch von 2 kg, 50-60 Zahnbrassen arten und einen hornhecht gefangen.
Ich habe Außerdem den einheimischen über die schulter geschaut und gesehen dass sie mit kleinsten Drillingen und Brot auf Hornis gehen, weil Blinker wie schon gesagt zwecklos ist !!! Wie angel ich richtig auf hornis ??
Ich habe auch von einem neuartigem stück stoff (seide) gehört, der stoff wird wie ein blinker geführt nur ohne drilling.... der hornhecht soll sich  mit seinen nadel zähnen im stoff verbeissen ohne abzufallen oder sich los zu kämpfen!!!
was haltet ihr davon und gibts noch ander möglichkeiten hornis zu überlisten  
danke


----------



## Tortugaf (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier in Mexico fangen sie auch die etwas grossere Variante von Horni (Agujon)auch ohne Haken,nur mit Garn.Sie umwickeln ein Stück von Tun o.Bonitos mit den Garn so dick das man das Fleisch mit mehr sieht,werfen es dann ohne Hahen aus.Beim einziehen tanzt dieser Köder auf dem Wasser u.Agujons verfangen sich beim zupacken mit den Zähnen u.kommen nicht mehr los.Das Prinzip ist wohl das gleicht wie beim Aalpödern.G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Paddy 15 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hey danke für die  antwort Tortugaf 
ist diese methode denn emphelenswert oder soll ich weiterhin mit haken angeln ???


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wie das mit den Stoff ohne Fleischeinlage klappt ,weiss ich nicht,ich weiss nur Eins o. genauer gesagt, es sind zwei Techniken die hier klappen zum Agujon fischen.Die Erste habe ich schon beschieben u.die zweite ist noch einfacher weil das mit den Einwickeln von den Fischstück, mit dem Garn,so eine Sache für sich ist.Die Form muss stimmen damit der Köder sich gut wirft u.auch noch gut übers Wasser hüft.Er muss auch noch fest u.gleichmässig übereinanderlappent gewickelt werden,damit die Zähne sich gut verfangen u.er sich nicht mehr freischütteln kann. Es ist besser, wenn man schon mal,das Ganze live gesehen hat. Die zweite Art hat einen Haken,einen den man zum Fischen benutzt u.der zweite Haken ist ganz einfach der,das man entweder mit eine Handangel(Handleine) umgehen kann ,was in Deutschland kaum noch der Fall ist o.ein Motorboot braucht.Du nihmst wieder die Bauchlappen vom Bonito o. anderen Tunartigen,schneidest fingerlange dünne Streifen u.an einem Ende des Streifens setzt du den Haken so ,das der Streifen frei u locker baumeln kann.Ein Handleine ist deshalb so wichtig weil du die Leine sofort frei geben musst wenn du den Biss spürst,der Fisch darf kein Wiederstand spüren u.muss mit der Schnur frei schwimmen können.Diese Handangel hat auch kein Blei als Gewicht(frei Schnur) zum Werfen,sie wird mit den Boot einfach geschleppt o.durch schnelles kreiförmiges Schleudern ausgeworfen.Hier ist eine Angel ,wie wir sie benutzten, oft noch unüblich.Mit einer Rolle kann man diese Technik schlecht o.garnicht anwenden,weil wenn der Biss kommt,man nicht schnell genug die Schnur freigeben kann.Der Fisch braucht eine ganze Weile bis er den Köder tief genug geschluckt hat,sonst sitzt der Haken nicht. In der Karibik habe ich es auch mal mit der Technik probiert, so wie ich sie, von der Ostsee her kenne,das war aber ein Reinfall.Die Agujons haben meinen Köder,ein Sadienen Fetzen, kurz angeschaut u.sind dann weiter geschwommen.So einfach wie bei uns, läuft es hier nicht.Einen an einer Pose treibenden Fischfetzen nehmen sie nicht,der Köder mus sich bewegen,wie ein schwimmender o.flüchtender Fisch,das löst den Beissreflex aus.Zweitens nehmen sie oft den Köder erst mit dem vorderen Teil ihres Schabels,so das ein Anschalg den Haken keinen Halt gibt.Das macht ein Erfolg mit der Spinnangel fast unmöglich.Ich werde mal sehn ob ich noch Fotos von den Köder der zu erst erwähnten Technik machen kann u.sie ins Board stellen.Als ich das, zum ersten mal gesehen habe, war ich sehr verblüfft, über diese raffnierte Art des Fischen.Ich habe mir gleich alles genau angeschaut u.später noch die Köder zerteilt u.fotografiert.,aber Foto sind jetzt in Deuschland u.ich Gott sei Dank in Mexico. G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Paddy 15 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke, Tortugaf
wäre wirklich SUPER wenn du Bilder auftreiben könntest weil mich das Angel mit "STOFF und FISCHEINLAGE " jetzt wirklich interessiert...!!!
Danke nochmal, und schönen Aufenthalt in Mexiko#6

Paddy 15  :m


----------



## floxfisch (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/meeresangeln/hornhecht.html

Hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal gesehen, da wird auch gezeigt wie Hornhecht ohne Haken gefangen werden kann, also nur mit so einer Seidenschlaufe am Köder.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Paddy 15 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf horni*

danke floxfisch
das video hat ja die mullbinde ganz klar auf eis gelegt |kopfkrat...
die kunstseide allerdings währe auch eine möglichkeit#6

ich hatte auf malle auch schon viel mit naturködern geagelt stellte aber fest dass viele kleinfische sprich: zahnbrassen und co. den köder schon beim ersten wurf vom haken rissen 
die variante mit dem draht ist aber auch nicht schlecht !!

mfg Paddy 15


----------



## dorsch25 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

guten abend, kann mir irgendjemand helfen? ich würde gerne mal zum thunfischangeln nach mallorca fahren(vom boot). hat da jemand telefonnr? grosse muss es ja geben, laut tv. bedank mich schon jetzt


----------



## AalNils (4. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



dorsch25 schrieb:


> guten abend, kann mir irgendjemand helfen? ich würde gerne mal zum thunfischangeln nach mallorca fahren(vom boot). hat da jemand telefonnr? grosse muss es ja geben, laut tv. bedank mich schon jetzt



Taera, genau wieder mal mein Thread, denn auch ich habe wieder gebucht, diesmal 17 Tage, gleiche Ecke, Cala Millor! 

Das mit dem Thunfischangeln ist relativ unproblematisch - zumindest wenn du genau wie ich in der Naehe von Cala Bona bist, dort gibt es einen kleinen Fischerhafen, der fast nur von Deutschen besiedelt ist.

Es gibt die "MS - Pussy" (jajaja... #h), ein schoener kleiner Kutter, gefuehrt von Harald Meinke, ein eingefleischter Deutsch-Mallorquiner, der dich gerne kostenlos mitnimmt, sofern du dann auch fuer 'nen Kasten Bier sorgst :vik:

Den Kutter kannst du nicht uebersehen, a.) Aufgrund des Namens und b.) Aufgrunddessen, dass er wohl Spaß am Augenkrebs hatte, und das Ding pink angemalt hat. |rolleyes

Das Boot liegt meistens zwischen 09-18:00 an Samstagen, Sonntagen und Dienstagen im Hafen, er ist auch immer anwesend und gibt den Hafenanglern Tips, kommt aus Sachsen, insofern ggfls. einen Dolmetscher mitnehmen! 

-> Ich bin zwar erst wieder Ende April dort, aber stellt euch diesmal auf einen großen Bericht ein, die Brandungspeitschen sind schon angemeldet, und mit meinem Koederdealer vor Ort hab ich auch schon konferiert. 

MfG


----------



## Paddy 15 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



AalNils schrieb:


> Taera, genau wieder mal mein Thread, denn auch ich habe wieder gebucht, diesmal 17 Tage, gleiche Ecke, Cala Millor!
> 
> Das mit dem Thunfischangeln ist relativ unproblematisch - zumindest wenn du genau wie ich in der Naehe von Cala Bona bist, dort gibt es einen kleinen Fischerhafen, der fast nur von Deutschen besiedelt ist.
> 
> ...




ja wie fängst du dort thunis ?? ich war im hafen und hab das pinke boot gesehn und noch gedacht frau am steuer .....
was  kann ich noch in calla millor calla bona überlisten und was sind deine top köder ??
also seeringelwürmer auf keinen fall die haben mich gebissen ( lach nicht ist echt so würmer die beissen sind echt dass letzte:q:q:q:q#6)
mfg Paddy 15


----------



## AalNils (20. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Paddy 15 schrieb:


> ja wie fängst du dort thunis ?? ich war im hafen und hab das pinke boot gesehn und noch gedacht frau am steuer .....
> was  kann ich noch in calla millor calla bona überlisten und was sind deine top köder ??
> also seeringelwürmer auf keinen fall die haben mich gebissen ( lach nicht ist echt so würmer die beissen sind echt dass letzte:q:q:q:q#6)
> mfg Paddy 15



Wenn du die Strandpromenade von Cala Millor Richtung Cala Bona laeufst, siehst du auf der linken Seite einen Diabetikereistypen, Rechts daneben ist ein Angelgeschaeft und ein Automat, der wie ein Getraenkeautomat aussieht, dort kannst du Koeder kaufen, Geld rein, Zahl eingeben, und die Dinger kommen verpackt raus.

Die Seeringelwuerme "beißen" nicht so richtig, ich wuerds eher als festhalten bezeichnen, und so leid es mir tut, genau diese sind wirklich Ultrafaengig, vor allem auf alles Nicht-Aeschenartiges.

Es gibt in Cala Millor einige von Hand angelegte Schwimmzonen (mit großen Steinen gelegt), auf diesen Steinmauern kannst du Dich locker 30 Meter Richtung Meer bewegen, mit ein wenig Einfallsreichtum wirfst du dann deine Grundmontage nochmal 60 Meter raus und stellst die Angel einfach zwischen zwei Steine. Einen Bissanzeiger brauchst du nicht, die Angel biegt sich wirklich ab einem etwas groesseren Fisch sowas von gen Wasser, dass es selbst einem blinden Menschen auffallen wuerde.

Beste Angelzeit nach meinen Erfahrungen vom Strand aus ab 18:00, dort kannst du, sofern du Catalan oder Spanisch sprichst Dich auch ruhig zu den ziemlich offenen Anglern gesellen, die auch immer mal wieder frischen Calamaris vom Sparmarkt mit haben. 

Meine Bilder folgen dann in 5 Monaten.. 

MfG


----------



## dodo12 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Meine in den Osterferien. Hoffe mal, dass es klappt.:vik:


----------



## Paddy 15 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



AalNils schrieb:


> *Wenn du die Strandpromenade von Cala Millor Richtung Cala Bona laeufst, siehst du auf der linken Seite einen Diabetikereistypen, Rechts daneben ist ein Angelgeschaeft und ein Automat, der wie ein Getraenkeautomat aussieht, dort kannst du Koeder kaufen, Geld rein, Zahl eingeben, und die Dinger kommen verpackt raus.*
> 
> 
> Es gibt in Cala Millor einige von Hand angelegte Schwimmzonen (mit großen Steinen gelegt), auf diesen Steinmauern kannst du Dich locker 30 Meter Richtung Meer bewegen, mit ein wenig Einfallsreichtum wirfst du dann deine Grundmontage nochmal 60 Meter raus und stellst die Angel einfach* zwischen zwei Steine. Einen Bissanzeiger brauchst du nicht, die Angel biegt sich wirklich ab einem etwas groesseren Fisch sowas von gen Wasser, dass es selbst einem blinden Menschen auffallen wuerde.*
> ...



Danke auf die bilder freu ich mich jetzt schon ..........

ähhm die würmer hab ich auch aus einem automat ich glaube die haben 4 euro gekostet weil der angel laden gerade zu hatte..... sonst weiss ich nur das an meien aufenthalt dort sau schlechtes wetter war und tonnen weisse algen an gespült worden sind......angelraus --> angel wieder rein weil soviel algen da waren... ja aber sonst kann ich mir das angeln (ohne algen suuper vorstellen).......ich war ja auch nicht ohne fang also von daher.......
mfg Paddy:vik:


----------



## Zacki (20. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Am Cap de Ses Salines ganz im Süden direkt beim Leuchtturm dürfte ein Hot Spot sein. Da steht sogar ein Hinweisschild zum Thema Angeln mit genauen Angaben über Mindestmaße, Hakengrößen und allen zur Verfügung stehenden Fischarten inkl. Hai, Rochen, Meeraal etc. 2 Einheimische mit Grundruten habe ich dort gesehen - die meinten heute sei schlecht, aber sonst ist es Top dort. Tolles türkisfarbenes Wasser - Klippen mit Minibuchten, ich hatte dort ne Stunde auf Grund versucht und leider keinen Erfolg, denke dass das erst bei Dämmerung los geht. Wer die Zeit findet, sollte es dort mal versuchen. Sonst mit Wasserkugel und Weissbrot auf Dorade versuchen - drum herum mit Brot an der Oberfläche anfüttern - Dorade ist lecker. Viel Spass und Erfolg.


----------



## AalNils (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Zacki schrieb:


> Am Cap de Ses Salines ganz im Süden direkt beim Leuchtturm dürfte ein Hot Spot sein. Da steht sogar ein Hinweisschild zum Thema Angeln mit genauen Angaben über Mindestmaße, Hakengrößen und allen zur Verfügung stehenden Fischarten inkl. Hai, Rochen, Meeraal etc. 2 Einheimische mit Grundruten habe ich dort gesehen - die meinten heute sei schlecht, aber sonst ist es Top dort. Tolles türkisfarbenes Wasser - Klippen mit Minibuchten, ich hatte dort ne Stunde auf Grund versucht und leider keinen Erfolg, denke dass das erst bei Dämmerung los geht. Wer die Zeit findet, sollte es dort mal versuchen. Sonst mit Wasserkugel und Weissbrot auf Dorade versuchen - drum herum mit Brot an der Oberfläche anfüttern - Dorade ist lecker. Viel Spass und Erfolg.



Das ist mittlerweile auch die ultra Touristelle geworden, wenn man vor 05:00 nicht am Platze ist gibt's einen Ueberwerfer nach dem naechsten.

Gefangen wird dort tatsaechlich gut, hauptsaechlich Rochen, allerdings geht das an anderen Plaetzen natuerlich auch, da hilft nur Eines: Rumprobieren! :vik:


... Noch 2 1/2 Monate und dann geht's wieder los, Bilder kommen dann natuerlich auch #6.

MfG


----------



## H3ndrik (12. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hi leute..ich fliege nächstes jahr also 2010 nach mallorca...dort will ich natürlich auch ein paar fische fangen...könntet ihr mir tipps nennen wie ich am schnellsten zum fishc komme? und noch eine blöde frage..benötige ich eine lizens (außer meinen angelschein) um im meer auf malle zu fischen?
LG H3ndrik


----------



## H3ndrik (13. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hat denn noch niemand dort geangelt im letzten jahr oder so?
H3ndrik


----------



## floxfisch (18. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Doch hat bestimmt jemand, aber du solltest eher bei "Angeln in Europa" schauen und nicht bei weltweit. Wenn Malle nicht abgetrieben ist gehört es jedenfalls noch zu Europa....:q Der Threat ist hier also eher falsch aufgehoben, vielleicht sollte einer der Mods den mal ins "alte Europa" verschieben.

Spaß beiseite, schau z.B. einfach mal hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156178

Oder eben auch mal die Boardsuche bemühen.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Sledge (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hola Amigos|wavey:!
Das Angeln hier auf Malle ist sehr vielfältig, und daher nicht mit ein paar Sätzen zu erklären.
Man unterscheidet in Küsten-, Süßwasser-, Bootsangeln in Küstennähe und Hochseeangelei.
Genau so verschieden sind die jeweiligen Genehmigungen, die man dazu braucht.
Das heißt, Angeln ohne Genehmigung ist bei hohen Strafen verboten! Wie weit das Ganze dann wirklich kontrolliert wird, sei mal dahingestellt.
Weiterhin gibt es Schutzzonen, Mindestmaße und sogar Tage, an denen nicht geangelt werden darf, also vorher erkundigen.

Es lohnt sich aber wirklich, hier mal den Fischen nachzustellen.
Es heißt zwar, im Mittelmeer gibt es nicht mehr viel Fisch, das bezieht sich aber auf die kommerzielle Fischerei , und betrifft den Hobbyangler auf der Insel so gut wie gar nicht. Hier gibt es Fische in Massen, gerade an den Felsküsten und in Hafennähe, und eine Vielfalt die Ihresgleichen sucht.
Im vergangenen Herbst wurden beispielsweise vor Malle Thunas bis 180kg gefangen. Im November waren vor dem Hafen von Andratx Haie bis 3m im Fischernetz.
Aber auch von den Ufern aus lassen sich gute Fische fangen.
Meerbrassen bis zu 5kg, Conger , Meeräschen, Barracudas , diverse Makrelenarten, Thunas, Tintenfisch und sehr viele Arten mehr kann man vom Ufer aus erwischen.
Ich war erst ein paar mal los, aber ohne Biß bin ich nie vom Wasser weg.
Ich hatte schon 3 richtig gute Räuber am Band, die ich aber leider wegen zu schwacher Schnur und gebrochenen Haken verloren habe.
Kleinere Fische, vom Ufer aus gefangen, könnt ihr in meinem Album sehen.
Wenn also Jemand auf der schönsten Insel der Welt angeln möchte, und weitere Infos benötigt , einfach ne PN an mich schicken.
Auch Angeltouren mit dem Boot sind möglich.

Gruß sledge|wavey:


----------



## Tim78 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Sledge
Du alter Flüchtling wann machen wa das erste AB treffen bei dir?
Nur mit den PLZ. bereichs treffen dat kannste klaub ich knicken wa ?
Aber bei der wegetation wird der Killer Griller ja arbeitslos ,das macht ja gar nicht soviel spaß mehr........


----------



## Sledge (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi Tim |wavey:!
Flüchtling |kopfkrat...,neee , wir haben das über Jahre geplant, und dann auch noch umgesetzt...:m!
Wenn du keine Kinder mehr zu Hause hast, und auch sonst keinerlei schwerwiegende Verpflichtungen in "D" , was sollte einen dann da noch halten:q????
Wir denken, das war eine der besten Entscheidungen unseres Lebens.
Treffen hier auf Malle, von mir aus gerne, muß nur vernünftig organisiert werden.
Ein Boardi (mein Lieblingsangelkumpel) ist im März schon bei uns zu Gast, 2 weitere planen bereits.
Was die Treffen im PLZ-Bereich angeht, so muß ich dich enttäuschen. Habe den gesamten August Urlaub (ist zu heiß hier zum Arbeiten), da werden wir doch wohl noch so´n kleinen Umtrunk im Ruhrgebiet oder an der Ems hinkriegen, können ja auch ne Angel mitnehmen:m.
Also, ich bin nicht aus der Welt, gerade mal knapp 2 Flugstunden entfernt.

 Hasta pronto...

Gruß sledge


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Geiles Album ,schöne Bilder !!!
#6
Du hast es jut|wavey:


----------



## Sledge (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

|kopfkrat...jau, das hab ich wohl, gut soll´s uns gehen...:q:m

hier mal ein paar Bilder von Fischen, die man überall vom Ufer aus fangen kann...


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Slege|wavey:
Ich wollte mir ein paar kleine Gummifische bestellen in Spanien.
Ist der Versand so teuer von Spanien nach Deutschland ???
Die wollen für ein Päckchen unter 3 KG ---30 Euro haben---
Oh das ist mir echt zu viel|bigeyes

Gruß Pit

Kuckse hier !

http://www.todopescatienda.com/


----------



## Sledge (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi Pit!
Dann schreib mir mal ne PN, was du genau haben willst.
Mache Ende März ne Angelwoche mit Masterpike, rund um die Insel !
Er würde dir die Sachen bestimmt mit nach "D" bringen:m

Ach ja, Glückwunsch zu euren Plusgraden, wenn auch im einstelligen Bereich :q!

Hasta pronto...

sledge#h


----------



## Sledge (3. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier mal die Adresse , wo ihr die Licencia de pesca recreativa (Angelerlaubnis) erwerben könnt.
Antrag ist auch online möglich, abholen dann vor Ort.

Direccion General de Pesca
Conselleria de Agricultura y Pesca del Govern de les Illes Balears
C/Foners 10
07006-Palma
Tel: 971 17 61 04
Fax: 971 17 61 57
web: http://dgpesca.caib.es

Und hier noch ein paar Fänge von Einheimischen aus dem vergangenen Jahr...|bigeyes

http://www.cansionpesca.com/foro/viewforum.php?f=5

und hier noch einer von heute, der trotz hoher Wellen mit wollte


----------



## Meeres Fisher (8. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@sledge :wie angelst du da immer mit was für ner montage und was für köder sind am besten und welche zeit (nachts,Mittags....)welches gerät benutzt du?
danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Sledge (9. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Meeres Fisher #h!

Fische wie Meeräschen und Brassenarten kannst du hier gut in Häfen , oder von den Molen oder auch an der Felsküste fangen.
Je nach Brandung mit Grundbleimontage, oder auch mit Posenrute (6-12g Posen).
Als Köder sind Garnelen top, auf Brot fängt man zwar auch, aber das knabbern die Kleinen immer so schnell ab.
Fischfetzen oder Sardinen sind ebenfalls gut, aber nur am Stahlvorfach anbieten, da die Räuber hier verdammt scharfe Zähne, und vor allen mächtig Kraft im Kiefer haben.
Habe aber auch schon Goldstriemen und Zahnbrassen auf Maiskörner gefangen, allerdings im Hafen auf Sicht.
Wenn die Brandung nicht zu stark ist, vorher mit Brot und Fischfetzen anfüttern, dann dauert es kaum 15 Minuten bis die Großen da sind.

Gruß sledge


----------



## Meeres Fisher (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

danke für die schnelle antwort:m
ich hab aber noch ne frage:wie schwer müsen die bleie sein um bei stärkerer brandung auch liegen  zu bleiben;+|supergri


----------



## Sledge (11. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich fische hier mit 40-120g Bleien, kommt auf Brandung/Wind an.
Vor und zwischen den Felsen sind Rund-oder Birnenbleie ganz gut, die verhaken nicht so schnell in den Felsspalten. Wenn du weiter rauswirfst, besser Sargbleie oder so verwenden, die bleiben dann auch liegen.
Bei wenig Brandung sind 6-12g Laufposen unschlagbar (von Molen oder in Häfen), damit kannst du deinen Köder perfekt anbieten, denn viele Fische halten sich im Mittelwasser und an der Oberfläche auf.

Gruß sledge #h


----------



## Meeres Fisher (12. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

danke
gehen als köder die garnelen ausm supermarkt?:vik:
und is tintenfisch auch ne möglichkeit#6
dann mal schöne grüße nach malle|wavey:


----------



## Sledge (12. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Klar, alle Köder bekommst du hier im Supermarkt an der Fischtheke. 
Ich kann dir den Mercadona empfehlen, ist um Einiges günstiger als der Eroski, was frischen Fisch angeht.
Gambas 5-6 Euro/Kg , Tintenfischstücke 3-5 E/Kg usw.
Von den Köderautomaten in den Häfen kann ich dir nur abraten, vieeel zu teuer, und auch nicht fängiger als Gambas usw.
Deine Köder sollten vor allem groß sein, ganze Gambas, Fischfetzen usw!
Kleine Köder werden dir unentwegt von den kleinen Fischen abgefressen, die sind überall in Unmengen vorhanden, das nervt gewaltig!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Meeres Fisher (14. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

danke für die antwort#6
wie siehts denn aus mit barracudas oder wolfsbarschen ?
gruß meeres fisher


----------



## Sledge (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sind beide anwesend, allerdings vorwiegend in Morgen- Abenddämmerung, oder eben bei Nacht.
Die Bisse, die ich wegen zu schwacher Schnur und gebrochen Haken nicht verwerten konnte, schreibe ich den Barracudas zu. 
Köder waren ganze Sardinen , in Oberflächennähe angeboten. 
Man konnte im letzten Licht relativ große Fische im Schwarm ( ca 80-100 cm) an der Oberfläche jagen sehen. Die haben die Schwärme von kleinen Meeräschen minutenlang vor sich hergetrieben , sah Klasse aus ...|bigeyes!
Sobald es nachts etwas wärmer ist, werde ich das natürlich intensiver betreiben :q!
Irgendwie kommt man hier nicht auf die Idee, mit dicken Wintersachen angeln zu gehen, da gibt es genügend andere "Freizeitmöglichkeiten".
Aber ab Mi soll hier der Sommer beginnen, sagen zumindest die Einheimischen|kopfkrat:q!
Was die Wolfsbarsche angeht, die habe ich bisher nur in den Eimern der Spanier gesehen, die vom Angeln wiederkamen.
Wie und wo sie die dann gefangen haben, keine Ahnung , das finde ich aber auch noch raus!
Also, laß dir die Zeit bis zum Urlaub nicht lang werden, bis denn...!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Klingt ja spannend!
Sacht ma, kann man die Fische denn alle auch verspeisen?
Oder warten da böse Überraschungen?


----------



## Sledge (15. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

...da spricht ein Kenner :q!
Ich persönlich esse nur die Fische, die ich außerhalb vom Hafenbecken gefangen habe.
Die aus dem Hafenbecken bekommt ein Freund, der da ganz heiß hinterher ist,weil eben kein Angler.
Sie sollen aber sehr gut schmecken, und keinerlei "Beigeschmack" haben , muß ja auch nicht zwangsläufig so sein.
Bei mir ist nur das Bild  im Kopf, was beispielsweise die Meeräschen so fressen (Antifouling beim abknabbern der Schiffsrümpfe, was die Skipper so in den Hafen pumpen usw...:q!)
Die Fische, die ich außerhalb der Häfen gefangen habe, waren äußerst lecker! 
Alles andere ist wohl eher ne Kopfsache, die Einheimischen holen sich die Fische auch aus den Häfen, und die müssen es ja wissen.
Selbst die Fischrestaurants in den Häfen kaufen den Anglern die Fische direkt vor Ort ab , also weiß man nie genau, was man da so auf dem Teller hat !
Kann deine Bedenken also gut verstehen, obwohl es an den NRW-Kanälen ja auch nicht anders zugeht...:m!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> ...da spricht ein Kenner :q!
> Ich persönlich esse nur die Fische, die ich außerhalb vom Hafenbecken gefangen habe.
> Die aus dem Hafenbecken bekommt ein Freund, der da ganz heiß hinterher ist,weil eben kein Angler.
> Sie sollen aber sehr gut schmecken, und keinerlei "Beigeschmack" haben , muß ja auch nicht zwangsläufig so sein.
> ...


 

Ich meinte eher, ob es da verschiedene Fischarten gibt, die einen lila anlaufen lassen, zu Vorhautverengung führen oder sonstigen Unsinn anstellen? |bigeyes
Weil jedes Meer hat doch sein Petermännchen!?!
#c


----------



## Sledge (16. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ach sooo....!
Die haben wir natürlich auch,
das Petermännchen (Las aranyes), 
den Stachelrochen (Ferrasses, bonjesusos i afins) 
und Les escorpores i els caproigs
Das war´s dann aber auch schon mit den giftigen...:q!
Die Rochen gelten hier als Delikatesse,werden mit Brandungsruten vom Ufer aus gefangen, allerdings meist im N / NO der Insel.

Klar , 46 verschiedene Haiarten gibt´s hier noch , davon einige die weit über 3m lang  und einige hundert Kilo schwer werden, 15 gelten als gefährlich für den Menschen, ist aber wohl nur Theorie (das mit gefährlich), hoffe ich zumindest|kopfkrat!
Die letzte Sichtung eines Großen Weißen ist schon 3 Jahre her,und war weiter draußen! 
Die letzten Haialarme an der Playa sind auch schon 2 Jahre her, also keine Gefahr in Sicht!
Es gibt hier immer mehr Exoten, die durch die Erwärmung den Weg über Gibraltar ins Mittelmeer finden. 
Andere gelangen in den Ballasttanks der Großen Schiffe in diese Regionen und vermehren sich hier (dazu eignet  sich diese Insel nämlich hervorragend :q:q:q)!!!!

Google dir mal "Hai-Invasion vor Mallorca", oder "giftige Fische im Mittelmeer" , da findest du einige Berichte dazu.

Gruß sledge|wavey:


----------



## Jigfan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Fliege am freitag nach mallorca und würde gerne meinem hobby nachgehen, angeln.
fische normalerweise mit jig´s auf raubfische, ist das auch im mittelmeer erfolgreich oder sollte ich wirklich besser mit brot und schwimmkugel angeln?!
könnte mir bittte noch jemand vor meinem abflug informieren???
wäre wirklich super

mfg Jigfan


----------



## Bassandy (28. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

klar kannstes mal mit Gummis versuchen, die Jigs sollten jedoch salzwasserfest sein sonst sind se nach deinem Urlaub am arsch!
Viel Spaß und Petri im Urlaub
LG ANDY


----------



## Sei.. (29. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

weiß jemand ob man jetzt um diese zeit palometa und bluefish am ufer erwarten kann? habe gelesen dass die erst ab mai kommen(?)

danke


----------



## Jigfan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

danke, werds mal versuchen...
nehm aber auch schwimmkugel usw. mit.

jigfan:g


----------



## Sei.. (6. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

habe etwa 4 tage täglich 3 stunden mit poppern, blinkern und stickbaits gefischt und hatte einen unbekannten nachläufer. außer meeräschen gab es sowieso nichts. ich habe mallorca noch sie so fischleer erlebt. keine ahnung ob es es an der wassertemperatur liegt oder ich immer am falschen ort war aber ich habe nicht wenig erfahrung was das angeln auf mallorca angeht...#d


----------



## Jigfan (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

bei mir wars auch nicht viel erfolgreicher#q
war auf der ganzen ostküste, nur meeräschen, noch kleine...

Jigfan:g


----------



## Sledge (7. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Da habt ihr wirklich Pech gehabt, wir waren am Montag mit dem Boot raus, Schleppen, auch kein Biß! Anschließend im Hafen ließen sich nur die Kleinen anlocken, aber auch die wollten nicht fressen. Es war wie verhext, eben keine Beißzeit. 
Werde es am WE aber wieder versuchen!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Jigfan (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

dir petri heil...
ich bin leier schon wieder daheim...

jigfan:g


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin zusammen!

Komme gerade zurück und war erstmal ziemlich genervt, dass rund um Ostern die Köderautomaten fast leer waren! |gr:
Zumindest in Cala Bona und Cala Ratjada, also hab ich viel abends mit "Correanos"(?) - Würmer sind ok, aber kleiner und darauf beissen auch nur die kleinen Zahnbrassen, in Handflächengröße. Ansonsten wenig Bisse vom Ufer aus, es waren lange Abende...
Aber dann habe ich vor 3 Tagen doch noch endlich mein erstes Highlight erlebt. Abends in der Dämmerung bin ich in "unserer" Bucht von Canyamel an den Felsen gewesen und hab es doch noch mal mit Blinkern versucht, mit denen ich dort noch nie einen Biss hatte...und beim zweiten Wurf mit einem Hansen Tobi, machte es "Tock"! :vik:
Direkt vor den Felsen unmittelbar vor mir konnte ich eine Stachelmakrelen-Art erwischen.Ein Halbstarker, der Kleine war 37 cm lang und sah eben aus wie ein Mini-Thun, ein Bild stelle ich noch ein (ich muss erstmal die Bilder sortieren). 
Ich habe vorher häufig gelesen, dass es mit Blinkern vom Ufer aus schlecht aussieht, daher war ich ziemlich aus dem Häuschen!
Danach gab es auf Würmer allerdings, nichtmal mehr einen Biss bis Mitternacht...Trotzdem happy nach hause gegangen!:l
Ich suche noch jemanden, der in Cala Bona oder Cala Ratjada ein Boot hat und mich ggf. ürgendwann mal mitnehmen kann, kennt ihr da jemanden??? #c
Ich bin jetzt schon so häufig an der Küste losgewesen und würde beim nächsten Mal gerne mit einem Boot rauskommen, gerade im Sommer fängt man vom Ufer aus nur noch Kleinkram...also, über Hinweise oder Tipps wäre ich sehr erfreut!
Viele Grüße an die Mallorca Liebhaber


----------



## Sledge (11. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Gestern wieder 5 Std. mit Boot geschleppt, von Cap Blanc bis kurz vor Palma, kein Zupfer !
Haben aber einen großen Schwarm Barracudas, beim Ablegen ,direkt unterm Boot gehabt|bigeyes! Da die Sonne hoch stand, konnten wir die Fische sehr gut erkennen, sah schon Klasse aus. Ich muß wohl doch mal am Abend los...:q!


----------



## chewapchici (12. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Leute,
komme eben von Mallorca zurück und habe in Porto Christo vom Felsen in der Hafenbucht ziemlich gut Doraden gefangen, ging am besten mit gekochten Garnelenstückchen ohne Blei an loser Schnur.
Mit Spinner und allmöglichem Gummi lief nix.
Im Hafen von Ciudad Jardi habe ich einen Hornhecht mit 3er Mepps gespinnert und im Hafen vom Palma, direkt unter einem der "Angelverbotsschilder" ( die aber anscheinend keiner beachtet) |kopfkrat habe ich einen za 40cm langen mir unbekannten Fisch mit einem Shad, den ich mit einem Fischfetzen getunt hatte, gelandet. Ein einheimischer, auch illegaler Angler neben mir war sehr überrascht über diesen Fisch und ich habe ihm diesen dann auch gegeben.
So, morgen geht's ab nach Marseille, mal sehen was dort so beisst.
ciao,
Pat


----------



## derporto (12. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

habe auch schon einige erfahrungen mit der angelei auf mallorca machen können. natürlich immer nur mit provisorischem gerät, auf das nötigste reduziert. im hafen con colonia de sant jordi und cala ratjada habe ich mit der freien leine und baguette-kügelchen auf meeräsche gefischt. in hafengebieten sind sie weniger scheu als gedacht. bis zu 20 fische in 3 stunden waren kein problem, der geschmack allerdings hat unter dem teilweise schlammigen hafenwasser gelitten. spannend war auch die fischerei mit der handleine auf grundeln, die dort massenhaft vorkommen.natürlich nichts für den kochtopf, da in der regel zu klein, aber doch ganz spannend sie auf sicht zu beangeln. stippen mit pulpo-stückchen an den äußeren bereichen der playa guya war auch nett. kleine goldbrassen und einige arten, die ich nicht definieren konnte, gingen an den haken. versuche mit sardinenfetzen und grundblei auf große entfernung vom strand blieben aber ohne erfolg. mit einem kleinen rapala konnte ich noch einige kleine lippfische(oder eine verwandte,sehr ähnliche art) fangen. habe diese frittiert, war ein genuss.

vom kauf eines fischereischeins habe ich damals absehen, auf grund der bürokratischen hürden und der fehlenden informationen. es hat allerdings auch niemanden interessiert, wer dort angelt und wo. von polizei oder einer art fischereiaufsicht konnte ich jedenfalls nichts entdecken, geschweige denn, dass ich von der staatsmacht behelligt wurde. kann zufall sein,muss aber nicht.

heutzutage würde ich mir wahrscheinlich eine genehmigung besorgen.


----------



## Sledge (13. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@chewapchici

"Angelverbotschilder" :q

Das mit den Schildern hat mir neulich ein Einheimischer erklärt, und das ging ungefähr so:
Die Regierung beschließt, dort Schilder aufzustellen, um die Schiffe vor Angelschnüren, Haken in der Muringleine usw zu schützen. Die einzelnen Häfen bestellen dann die Schilder in Palma, die Marineros nehmen das Pflaster auf und buddeln Löcher für die Schilder, dann kommt ein "Spezialtrupp" (6-8 Männer und ein Schild pro Tag ) , stellen es auf und machen Siesta, und alle sind zufrieden (ABM). 
Sobald das Schild dann steht , setzen sich die Angler dahinter und haben einen erstklassigen Sonnenschutz für Kopf und Nacken beim Angeln!
Von daher machen die Schilder durchaus Sinn :m!!!

Gruß vonne Insel #h


----------



## Sledge (17. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Heute gab´s dann mal wieder Fisch, Meeräschen und Zahnbrassen waren Durchschnitt, daher kein Foto.
Zum Schluß gab es dann aber noch eine Überraschung, 2,5kg Pulpo , sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig beim "Versorgen", die Biester :q!


----------



## Sledge (22. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

...und hier noch mal ne Tüte Buntes :q


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> Zum Schluß gab es dann aber noch eine Überraschung, 2,5kg Pulpo , sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig beim "Versorgen", die Biester :q!



Hast du dafür ein Rezept? Habe die früher immer wieder schwimmen gelassen.


----------



## Sledge (27. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

klar hab ich nen Rezept, ich töte ihn, schlage ihn dann 40x mit jeder Seite auf die Felsen, dann ausnehmen und Kopf umstülpen und Zahn raus,  1-1,5 Std kochen , Haut abziehen und dann grillen, oder panieren und braten/frittieren.
Hier gibt es für fast jeden Meeresbewohner wenigstens 1 Rezept, man lernt täglich dazu !
Letztens hatte ich dann einen "Hammerbiß" am späten Nachmittag. Die Bimmel hörte nicht auf zu leuten und die Rolle kreischte |bigeyes!!!
Da war mir dann ein Taucher mit Harpune in die Schnur geraten, ist aber noch mal gutgegangen...
2 Llauds hatte ich auch schon am Haken, dafür reicht aber das Brandungsgeschirr dann doch nicht aus!

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## derporto (30. April 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

sledge, was sind Llauds?


----------



## Sledge (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das sind mallorquinische Fischerboote, die liefern einen sagenhaften Drill, bis dann die Schnur alle ist ...:q


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte hier nochmal meine vermeintliche "Stachelmakrele"? Die ich Anfang April an der Steilküste auf Mallorca fangen konnte, abbilden. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand genau sagen, um welche Art es sich handelt?!? #c

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sei.. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Palometon oder Palometer....man so einen habe ich Anfang April eine Woche lang versucht zu fangen


----------



## Sledge (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Stimmt fast genau, Palometa heißen sie.
Die Saison für die Burschen und Bluefish geht bald los, mal sehen was ich abbekommen kann :q


----------



## Sledge (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ab heute dürfen einen Monat lang wieder rote Thun´s gefangen werden!
Soo viele Boote wie heute habe ich selten rausfahren gesehen, mal abwarten was dabei rumkommt, die Bestände sind ja stark dezimiert.
Hat evtl. hier jemand in den letzten Jahren einen Roten mit der Angel erwischt?

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Fanny (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi, Ich habe eine Frage an Sledge:Wie heisst noch einmal der Fisch auf deinem Bild der giftig ist?Ich komm gerade nicht auf den Namen.


----------



## Sledge (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ah, du meist den kleinen Punker  :q!
Der heißt hier Cabrachos oder Caproigs (Les escorpores i els caproigs)


----------



## AalNils (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> Ab heute dürfen einen Monat lang wieder rote Thun´s gefangen werden!
> Soo viele Boote wie heute habe ich selten rausfahren gesehen, mal abwarten was dabei rumkommt, die Bestände sind ja stark dezimiert.
> Hat evtl. hier jemand in den letzten Jahren einen Roten mit der Angel erwischt?
> 
> Gruß sledge#h



Jo, ich, war ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiger Drill, hat mir auch recht viel abverlangt. 

Wie ist die Fischlage bei Euch? Werd wohl nächsten Monat mal für 1-2 Monate rumkommen. :vik:


----------



## Sledge (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Draußen wird wohl gut gefangen, kann aber erst ab Sonntag wieder los, habe noch Besuch!
Vom Ufer aus geht nur noch nachts was, ist schon zu warm geworden über Tag.

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Sledge (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Habe gerade per Tel erfahren, 49kg und 112kg , von einem befreundeten Engländer heute früh gefangen.
Waren wohl auch noch ein paar kleine unter nem Meter dabei, die mußten natürlich zurück.
Sie sind also daaaaa!!!


----------



## AalNils (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ah übrigens, mit dem "Punkerfisch" kann ich mithalten, nur gut, dass ich nicht wusste, dass das Vieh giftig war...






/e:

Ah, von dem anderen war die Rede - Puh. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das irgendeine Art von Lippfisch ist, oder?


----------



## zulu (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi Sledge !

Du erwähnst , 

die mussten natürlich zurück.

Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem schonmass für BFT aus ?

Wie sind die regeln in espania  ( Mallorca ) .

Länge oder gewichtsbegrenzung  ?

freundlichst

#h

Z.


----------



## Sledge (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das Schonmaß für Thun(BFT), ist 115 cm oder 30 kg.
Bei einigen Thunarten sind es nur 100cm oder 10 kg. 
Hier werden die Angel- und Fischerboote stichprobenartig kontrolliert, bei Verstößen wird es dann richtig teuer!


----------



## zulu (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke für die info 

#h

Z.


----------



## Meeres Fisher (2. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So bin Gestern ausm malle Urlaub wiedergekommen........war einfach nur klasse#6Gutes wetter kalres Wasser und so viele Fische:lHabe dort in Pgaguera Urlaub gemacht War einfach nur toll!!!!!!!!!!Habe Richtig viele Doraden und Goldstriemen gfangen :q:ksogar in guten größen eigentlich kein fisch war untermaßig#6habe sie jedoch nie gegessen................essen gabs ja im hotel.Zwischendurch gabs immer wider Meerjunker und Lippfische und auch Meeräschen in kleineren Größen.Geangelt hab ich mit einem 3g Chrystal Waggler und 10er Haken Als Köder kam Teig aus Baguette und Wasser zum Einsatz weit draußen habe ich nie geangelt ...lohnte sich auch nicht.Die Fische dort Haben jedoch sehr zaghaft gebissen und immer wieder den köder abgefressen.geduld ist also gerfragt aber nach einigen Anläufen konnte man Die Fische dann jedoch auch fangen.War alles in allem ein toller Urlaub:vik:


----------



## H3ndrik (3. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Cool!
Ich fliege am Sonntag für 12 Tage!
Hoffe ich fange auch ein paar fische. Aber werde auch nicht so oft angeln, 4-5mal, da wir oft mit dem auto unterwegs sind.

gruß Hendrik|wavey:


----------



## Meeres Fisher (4. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

viel spass auf Mallorca und vor allem viele Fische!!:m:g


----------



## H3ndrik (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie dieser giftige fisch aussieht?!
Weil hab schiss, dass ich mir noch eine verletzung zulege. Das brauche ich echt nicht im urlaub.

kann mir jemand ein bild zeigen?
Wäre ssehr nett
Sonntag gehts nach malle    *freu*

Gruß H3ndrik


----------



## domar (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie dieser giftige fisch aussieht?!
> Weil hab schiss, dass ich mir noch eine verletzung zulege. Das brauche ich echt nicht im urlaub.
> 
> kann mir jemand ein bild zeigen?
> ...


Denke es geht hier um das Petermännchen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterm%C3%A4nnchen

Kann übel enden:
http://www.mir-co.net/fische/petermaennchen.htm

Hatte vor paar Jahren meinen ersten in Kroatien am Haken, wurde gerade noch von einem Einheimischen gewarnt.


----------



## H3ndrik (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ach du jammineh 
Das sieht ja echt schlimm aus, wie so ein kleiner fisch einen mann so zurichten kann.
Ich packe mir ein paar arbeitshandschuhe an, falls ich ihn fangen sollte.

Wird dieses Petermännchen denn oft auf mallorca gefangen?


----------



## Lenoc (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hi, fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder ma nach malle hatte da letzten jahr mal am so nem harven auf meeräsche geagelt haben auch gut gebissen ^^ hab dord auch mein pers. Rekord gefangen 71cm auf weisbrot:q

Aber dann kamm der Moment ich mit meiner kleinen Reiserute ausgerüsted ne kleine Merräsche dran gehabt vielleicht 2 Meter vom ufer ne riesen Stachelmakrelle von schätzungsweise 1m drauf geknallt aber got sei dank verfellt |rolleyes sonst hätte ich wohl einepacken könne :m sonst verschiedene Meerbrassen arten gefangen


----------



## nosn (27. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo zusammen war letztes Jahr auf ibiza, is ja fast das gleiche wie malle, hab viel klein zeugs auf brot gefangen aber keine Äschen hab sie nur beim schnorcheln beobachtet, hatt abends auf einen rapala popper einen riesen fisch dran der mir dann an der muschelbank verloren ging weis nicht was deas war auf jeden fall raubten sie immer bei dämmerung auf der oberfläche!! fliege übermorgen in die Türkei mal schaun was da geht nimm das gleiche tackle mit wie nach ibiza und vorallem oberflächenköder^^


----------



## chrison87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Habe gerade gelesen, dass man auf Mallorca einen Angelschein braucht, den man nur bei einer Behörde in Palma bekommt. Schwarzangeln wird verdammt teuer, wenn man erwischt wird. 
Weiß da jemand näheres?

Mfg Chris


----------



## Tümpelangler (11. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo ihr Mallorca-Fanatiker,

Ich fahre nächtes Jahr auch endlich mal wieder nach Malle und nehme das 1. Mal meine Angel mit |supergri Mit was für Gerät fischt ihr denn auf die Meeräschen und mit welcher Schnurstärke ? Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich bis dahin allen gute Fänge auf Mallorca :k

MfG


----------



## fischkiller187 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



chrison87 schrieb:


> Habe gerade gelesen, dass man auf Mallorca einen Angelschein braucht, den man nur bei einer Behörde in Palma bekommt. Schwarzangeln wird verdammt teuer, wenn man erwischt wird.
> Weiß da jemand näheres?
> 
> Mfg Chris




*G*enehmigungen:          Conselleria de Agricultura y Pesca C./ Foner, 10, 07006 Palma Tel.: 0034971-176100 da musste sie dir holen kostet 15 euro


----------



## T.D. (12. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Sledge,

ich bin vom 20.09. bis zum 02.10.2010 in Cala Ratjada. Würdest Du mich mit dem Boot zum Angeln mitnehmen. Gerne beteilige ich mich an den Kosten.
Danke
T.D.


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin an alle Mallorca-Fans!

Nächsten Mittwoch geht es wieder auf meine Lieblingsinsel und auch dieses mal heißt meine Mission: fang den Wolf (das ist zumindest mein großes Ziel auf Malle). Ich weiß, da muss man schon Glück haben auf der Insel, aber andere haben es (unverhofft) vorgemacht und von daher ist es möglich.
Aber im Grunde genommen bin ich immer noch damit beschäftigt, dass der Knoten mal langsam platzt! #c
Also werfe ich 2 Fragen in die Runde und hoffe auf qualifizierte Hilfe!
1. Uferangeln ist zur warmen Jahreszeit sehr beschwerlich, viel Kleinkram. Es gibt, wenn überhaupt, gute Chancen an Häfen, wo das Angeln nicht gerne gesehen wird bzw. vielerorts verboten ist. Dennoch werde ich es dieses Mal drauf ankommen lassen und mir den Molenkopf in Cala Ratjada vornehmen...! :g 
Nun zur Frage: hat dort jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, mit welchen Ködern? - Ich werde wieder mit Köfis von der Fischtheke, Scampis und "Jumbo" Ringlern losziehen
Hat jemand sonst noch vielversprechende Spots in der Gegend um C.R.? - Wir wohnen in Canyamel (zw. C.R. und C.M.)
2. Angeln vom Boot! 
Jedes Mal wird mir deutlicher, dass der Erfolg vom Boot aus, viel besser sein wird als vom Ufer...bisher habe ich mich erfolglos in den Häfen von C.R. und Cala Bona erkundigt, ob mich jemand mitnehmen würde (würde sogar das Deck schrubben! |supergri) Die Spanier sind ja schon der Meinung, dass Deutsche dort nicht vom Boot aus Angeln dürfen (war eine Reaktion in C.R. im Sommer), die haben wohl Angst, dass man Ihnen was weg fängt!? |kopfkrat
Hat jemand einen guten Kontakt, Bekannte oder Verwandte, die mich mitnehmen würden (auch gegen Bares...muss natürlich im Rahmen bleiben), auf eine 250,- Euro Thunfisch-Tour hab ich kein Bock. Bin kein Tourist und vor Thunfischfang habe ich Skrupel...es könnte ja schon fast der Letzte sein...aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich wäre über Tipps und Tricks sehr dankbar! #6

Viele Grüße (noch) aus dem hohen Norden

Robert


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (27. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

HHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????????????????

Was ist denn hier los??? #c
Ich schreib mir hier die Finger wund und 4 Tage später ist nicht eine Antwort zu lesen... |kopfkrat
Kommt schon Leude...ich weiß doch, dass ihr da seid! |wavey:
Was ist mit Dir, Sledge? Bist Du da? Hast Du einen guten Tipp für mich, oder lässt mich mal über die Schulter schauen???

Viele Grüße aus HAM

Robert


----------



## barschbengel (30. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



fischkiller187 schrieb:


> *G*enehmigungen: Conselleria de Agricultura y Pesca C./ Foner, 10, 07006 Palma Tel.: 0034971-176100 da musste sie dir holen kostet 15 euro


 
Hi zusammen, 

nur noch ne kleine Ergänzug zum Thema Erlaubnisschein auf Mollarca: Ich war grad ein paar Tage dort und wollte natürlich auch die Angel ins Wasser halten. Dank unserer sehr netten Vermieterin hab ich rausbekommen, dass es die Angelerlaubnis auch in Sa Pobla, einer kleineren Stand östlich gelegen gibt. Falls man also keine Lust auf Palma hat, ist das ne Alternative. Zu beachten ist das Bezahlen der Erlaubnis - es geht nicht direkt auf der Behörde und muß bei einer Bank erfolgen. #q 
Und von den vielen dort vorhandenen Banken geht dies wiederrum nur bei Bankfilialen von Sa Nostra Caixa de Balears. Da die ID-Nummer eines deutschen Pass anscheinend ne Nummer mehr hat als der Spanische funktioniert die Software zum Bezahlen nur bei der genannten Bank. Dass mussten wir nach sechs gescheiterten Versuchen rausfinden.:m
Die genau Anschrift hab ich grad ned zur Hand, wenn Interesse besteht kann ich das aber noch gerne nachreichen. Und noch ein paar weitere Infos.

P.S. Ein bißchen was gefangen hab ich natürlich auch. Neben einigen kleinen Doraden auch irgendwas Thunartiges...keine Ahnung was, aber lecker wars! Der Strand an der Strasse zwischen Alcudia und Port de Pollenca war die "Anglermeile" in unserer Nähe. Sehr flach, aber Fische gibts, Grösse bis 30cm.

Gruß
barschbengel


----------



## barschbengel (30. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ah, und noch kurz:
Guter Köder und immer verfügbar. Tintenfisch.
Kleinere am Stück für grössere Fische oder in Streifen geschnitten. Heben prima am Haken und falls kleineres Ungeziefer rumwusselt nuckeln diese den Köder nicht so leicht runter wie ne Garnele oder nen Wurm.


----------



## Schelle86 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich ordne mich mal ein in die Riege der Leute, die Mallorca beangeln werden.

Das ich eine Angellizenz brauche habe ich mittlerweile ja schon gelesen.
Wo ich die herbekomme weiß ich auch.

Aber zwei Fragen sind noch offen.

1. Bekommt man diese Lizenz auch ohne Fischereischein?
Meine Freundin hat nämlich keinen, will aber mitangeln.

2. Wofür genau ist die Erlaubniss?
Gilt sie nur für das Meer, oder auch für Seen und Flüsse?
Vielleicht juckt es mich ja in den Fingern und ich will in einen schönen See in den Bergen angeln.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Süßwasserangeln auf Mallorca?

Ich werde mich vom 09.10.2010 eine Woche im Norden der Insel aufhalten. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Und die Fische! 

Ich danke schonmal Vorraus für eure Antworten.

Mfg
Schelle86


----------



## barschbengel (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Schelle86,

zu 1) Ich musste keinen Fischereischein vorzeigen, ist dort also nicht notwendig. Mit Deiner Freundin ist das also kein Problem.

zu 2) Der Erlaubnisschein gilt nur für das Meer. Und auch dort gibt es noch verschiedene Ausführungen (z.B. fürs Harpunieren). Alle kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, die es gibt. Ich glaube, es wird auch zwischen Ufer- und Bootsangelei unterschieden. Ich habe nur die Standard-Erlaubnis für runde 15€, gültig für 2 Jahre erworben. Andere Forumsmitglieder wissen da vielleicht mehr. Ob es was für Binnengewässer (und ob dort überhaupt vernünftig beangelbare Binnengewässer existieren?) gibt weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Grüsse und einen schönen Urlaub mit gutem Wetter und Fisch!

Torsten


----------



## Schelle86 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Das hilft auf jedenfall! 

Was muss ich den eigentlich genau eintragen auf dem Formular?
Leider haben ich und meine Freundin nur rudimentäre Spanischkentnisse! 

Gut, bei meiner Freundinn gehts, aber Behördenspanisch ist natürlich nicht unser Fall.

Also bestimmt hat einer von euch schonmal das Formular ausgefüllt, und kann mir netterweise sagen, wo man was eintragen muss.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Mfg
Schelle86


----------



## barschbengel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schau Dir mal diesen Beitrag an, der hilft glaub ich ganz gut weiter und gibt neben den Infos für den Erlaubnisschein auch sonst noch ein paar schöne Tips.

http://www.angelmagazin.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=278

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Schelle86 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey tausend Dank.

Das hilft auf jedenfall sehr weiter.

Hab ich irgendwie nicht bei googlen gefunden.

Nachdem ich heute erfahren habe, dass es bei meiner Finca in Santa Margalida Probleme gab, bekomme ich von meinem Reisebüro eine andere Finca in Llucmajor.

Mal schauen, was die Strände im Süden hergeben.

Ich werde auch gerne berichten, wie es war.

Mfg
Schelle86


----------



## barschbengel (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Freut mich dass es weitergeholfen hat...schönen Urlaub, hoffentlich klappt es mit der neuen Finca besser.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## ducado (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> ...und hier noch mal ne Tüte Buntes :q



hallo lutz, dacht mir schon, das ich dich finde, die welt ist nicht groß genug - da findet man sich immer wieder. Alles gute von mallorca. Ich kucke öfters mal in die hafenecke, wo du den kraken rausgefischt hast -- kurz vor weihnachten hab ich dort noch einen rausgeholt. Kannst dich ruhig mal melden!!!#g


----------



## greenfish (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Zusammen..

War vor einem Halben Jahr auf Male im Angel- und Badeurlaub wunderschön da *_* die Zeit von 6-10 Uhr und 17-21 Uhr habe ich meistens mit Angeln verracht im hafen ''Portocristo''. die ersten tage war ich fast erfolglos nur einzelne Meeräschen und Meerbrassen konnte ich mit mit Wurm und Zapfen überlisten....
Am 4. Tag hatte ich einen Mann angefragt ob ich mit ihm zum Angeln rausfahren darf da ich bemerkte das er auch Deutschsprachig war. |bigeyes wir fuhren 5 Uhr Morges raus 2 stunden fahrt und um 7 Uhr gings Los. Wir angelten mit grossen Wobblern und erwischten 2 grosse Thune 90cm und 1.50m um 11 Uhr fuhren wir zurück. Ein tolles Erlebniss  Er sagte mir aber man sollte immer in der Nachts in den Häfen angeln da sich dort kleine Fische aufhalten und die Grossen Räuber anlocken somit habe ich auch am vorletzen tag um 11 Uhr abends eine Riesen Dorade erwischt mit 'nem Blinker... Tagsüber angelt man auf klippen mit Grundmontage und als Köder verwendet man Muscheln oder Garnelen auf Barsch- und Brassenarten : ) 

Liebe Grüsse und ein kraftvolles ''Petri Heil''  Peter.


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi greenfish!

Das klingt ja super mit Porto Cristo!#6
Ich bin häufig dort gewesen und habe mich jedes Mal gefragt, wie groß wohl die Erfolgaussichten auf der großen Mole sein...hast Du von dort aus geangelt? 
Ich bin schon seit einem Jahr in den Häfen weiter nördlich auf der Suche nach deutschsprachigen Anglern mit Booten (bis ich hoffentlich bald selber mein Schein hab und ürgendwann ein Boot... |rolleyes). In Cala Bona und Cala Ratjada konnte ich bisher niemanden ausmachen. Kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen, wo ich den Angler mit seinem Boot in Porto Cristo finde? Hast Du vielleicht seinen Namen und/oder den Namen seines Bootes? Ich wäre Dir für die Info überaus dankbar!#6
Gerne auch die INfo als PN.
Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## greenfish (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

moin...

Von der grossen Mole aus fängt man so ziemlich das selbe wie überall auf Male von Land Hauptsächlich Barsch- und Brassenarten vereinzelt Meeräschen ( hervorragender Speisefisch ), jedoch empfehlenswert ist es nicht da man immer in den Steinen hängt und sich bloss damit beschäftigt aufzuregen und neue Montagen zu montieren  Das mit den Häfen ist Super wer sucht der findet. Ich hatte auch gerade Glück da ich ihn sprechen hörte mit seiner Frau.. Den namen kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da ich den ehrlich gesagt vergessen hatte  #t                             

http://www.portamallorquina.eu/mallorca-guide-marina-so-3.html

bei diesem Bild siehst du ganz hinten an der Kurve so ne Art V da hatte ich meine dorade erwischt und sah auch zahlreiche Einheimische Angler ..
was ich dir sagen kan bei den Bootsblöcken auf der rechten Seite war das Boot im 2ten Block. Und kleiner Tipp ( Einheimische Können fast alle English und auch wen dein English nicht all zu gut wäre müsstest du dir im Google Übersetzer raussuchen was es heisst ob er dich freundlicherweise mitnehmen würde und du von Deutschland bist  jedoch wen du Angeln gehst ist es überaus von Vorteilen wen du am Abend gehst.. 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr da ist am meisten los und da bei der Kurve beim V wo ich gesagt habe stehen manchmal auch grössere Raubfische die vom Meer reinkommen um Nahrung zu suchen ... ich wünsche dir viel erfolg und noch was: es gibt fast überall auf der Welt Boote die rausfahren wo man mit gehen kann die etwa 150 Euro kosten dafür hast du sehr erfahrene Angel Führer und Hast das Perfekt abgestimmte Gerät du bist etwa zu 5 auf dem Boot könnte sich durchaus lohnen.. Viel Glück auf deiner Suche... und versuche es doch mal in einem Hafen einen Meeräschen Schwarm aufzusuchen und versuchen einige zu überlisten mit einem Zapfen kleiner Haken Starkes Vorfach und Schwimmbrot die Viecher können sich doch ganz schön wehren auch wen du keine fängst sei nicht entäuscht es ist ein schwer zu befischener Fisch dafür im Drill um so besser : ) 



Mit Freundlichen Grüssen Peter..


----------



## floxfisch (1. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



greenfish schrieb:


> und versuche es doch mal in einem Hafen einen Meeräschen Schwarm aufzusuchen und versuchen einige zu überlisten



Die würde ich aber dann nicht gerade in die Pfanne oder auf den Grill hauen. Die Meeräschen im Hafen leben meist nur dort und dem entsprechend ernähren sie sich. Bei Seglern heißen diese Fische nicht umsonst "Kackfisch". Das schlimmste sind aber nicht die Exremen.... die über Bord gehauen werden sondern die Tasache das die Äschen die Algen inkl. Antifouling Farben und sonstigen Schadstoffen von den Rümpfen fressen. Kurz um die Hafen(kack)äschen lieber nicht essen, ist nicht gesund.
Aber Spaß machen sie, wenn man sie denn mal ans Band bekommt. Man kann auch ausserhalb der Hafenanlagen mit reichlich Brot anfüttern, dann kommt meistens auch ein ganzer Schwarm an. Ich hab vor zwei Jahren zwei spanische Opas gesehen die mit nem ganzen Sack voll altem Brot am Abend auf Äschen gegangen sind. Als wir später nach einem Reestaurantbesuch noch mal vorbei kamen war das Brot schon fast weg und sie hatten so um die 10-12 Äschen im Kescher. Kann also funktionieren...............

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## hagel21 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Fahre im Sommer nach Cala Bona , haben eine kleine Finca gemietet.
Würde gern mal mit einem Boot raus fahren und fischen.
Kennt einer einen Kontakt oder einen Bootsführer der Leute mitnimmt??

Hagel


----------



## floxfisch (8. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich hab irgendwann beim googlen mal das heir gefunden:

http://www.mallorcaangeln.com/

Hab aber keine Ahnung wie das ist und kenne auch keinen der da bis jetzt ne Tour gemacht hat. Weis auch gar nicht mehr von welchem Hafen aus die Touren gehen. Hoffe der Link funktioniert noch, ist schon einige Zeit her, dass ich mich mal mit dem Thema Mallorca ausführlicher beschäftigt habe. Wird aber wohl wieder kommen, da wir dieses Jahr auch mal wieder auf die Insel fahren bzw. fliegen werden.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich fliege am 28.04.2011 nach mallorca und meine Frau und ich hatten vor ein bißchen fischen zu gehen. Ich habe mich erkundigt und erfahren, dass man ein Lizenz braucht und dass das angeln in den meisten Häfen verboten ist.
Die Spanier verteilen nur 2-Jahreslizenzen und das kostet dann 14 Euro. Ich habe auch das dortige Amt angeschrieben und diese Infos erhalten. Was ich immer noch nicht weiß, woher bekomme ich diese blöde Lizenz? Man hat mir ein Link auf eine Spanische Regierungsseite geschickt, aber da ich perfekt Spanisch spreche *hust* ( vorsicht: Ironie )
habe ich halt nur Bahnhof verstanden. Das Übersetzungsprogramm hat auch ganz tolle Sätze gebildet, die noch nicht mal annähernd einen Sinn ergeben.
Weiß da jemand was genaues?


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



floxfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwann beim googlen mal das heir gefunden:
> 
> http://www.mallorcaangeln.com/
> 
> ...


 

Ja der Link funktioniert je nachdem was man fischen möchte ( Küste oder Big Game ) kostet der Spaß für bis zu 7 Personen zwischen 450 Euro (Küste ) und 950-1350 Euro Big game ( je nach Starthafen )


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Raubfischjäger84 schrieb:


> Ich fliege am 28.04.2011 nach mallorca und meine Frau und ich hatten vor ein bißchen fischen zu gehen. Ich habe mich erkundigt und erfahren, dass man ein Lizenz braucht und dass das angeln in den meisten Häfen verboten ist.
> Die Spanier verteilen nur 2-Jahreslizenzen und das kostet dann 14 Euro. Ich habe auch das dortige Amt angeschrieben und diese Infos erhalten. Was ich immer noch nicht weiß, woher bekomme ich diese blöde Lizenz?


Ich hol mir meine Scheine in Spanien immer in der "Conselleria de _Agricultura_ y Pesca".
So wirds den ich auch auf Malle sein  Wo genau das allerdings ist weiß ich nicht, da ich noch nie auf der Insel war.


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Genau mit denen habe ich email kontakt, habe da aber kein Button zum kaufen der lizenz


----------



## floxfisch (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Raubfischjäger84 schrieb:


> Genau mit denen habe ich email kontakt, habe da aber kein Button zum kaufen der lizenz



Was daran liegen wird, dass man die Lizenz noch nocht Online kaufen kann. Angeblich arbeiten sie schon seid Jahren daran die Online Kaufmöglichkeit herzustellen, ist aber bisher nichts passiert.
Die Lizenz bekommt man in Palma auf dem Amt, musst mal hier im Threat blättern, da steht auch irgendwo die Adresse. Man kann glaube ich auch noch in ein zwei anderen Orten die Lizenz belkommen.
Das die Übersetzung der Seite nur irgendwelchen Kauderwelsch ergibt kann daran liegen, dass es wahrscheinlich kein Spanisch sondern Catalan ist und das kennen die meisten Übersetzungsprogramme nicht.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das kann gut sein. Habe heute eine Mail mit genau deinen Angaben bekommen. Online kaufen kann man die nicht da das System noch nicht umgestellt wurde und mir wurde dann auch gesagt, dass man die dort in der conselleria dágricultura bekommt. Die Adresse habe ich und werde die Lizenz dann dort holen. 

Ich hoffe ich fange dann auch was....


----------



## Flatty 2010 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Der Beitrag von Fischfütterer trifft den punkt ganz gut.ich lebe seit 10 jahren hier und Angle viel.
(http://flatty.npage.de)
Effektiv ist es meist nur nachts in den sommermonaten,März bis Ende mai auch unter tags.
ich bin ja noch neu hier im AB werde aber versuchen immer wieder meine beiträge abzugeben.
Muräne 180 und 130,Congeraal,große Brassen,sowie kraken hatte ich schon öfter.


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Flatty 2010 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von Fischfütterer trifft den punkt ganz gut.ich lebe seit 10 jahren hier und Angle viel.
> (http://flatty.npage.de)
> Effektiv ist es meist nur nachts in den sommermonaten,März bis Ende mai auch unter tags.
> ich bin ja noch neu hier im AB werde aber versuchen immer wieder meine beiträge abzugeben.
> Muräne 180 und 130,Congeraal,große Brassen,sowie kraken hatte ich schon öfter.



Bin schon auf neue Beiträge gespannt. Hoffe noch ein paar tipps abzusahnen damit ich nicht als Schneider nach Hause fliege. Wir sind Ende April in Santa Ponsa


----------



## Flatty 2010 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Raubfischjäger84 schrieb:


> Bin schon auf neue Beiträge gespannt. Hoffe noch ein paar tipps abzusahnen damit ich nicht als Schneider nach Hause fliege. Wir sind Ende April in Santa Ponsa


Dann melde dich mal bei mir,ich wohne fest hier und wasser nächste Woche mein boot wieder.
Könnet man ja mal sehen ob wir rausfahren...


----------



## Hessenolaf (15. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Flatty 2010 schrieb:


> Dann melde dich mal bei mir,ich wohne fest hier und wasser nächste Woche mein boot wieder.
> Könnet man ja mal sehen ob wir rausfahren...


Oh ja ich will auch mit.Bin vom 17-24.04 in Alcudia und will auch mal meine Angel auswerfen.#h#h#h


----------



## hechthai (16. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

...häufig fängt man ja wenn man von den Felsen aus angelt, brassenartige Fische, ...wenn man sie fängt, da die Biester recht geschickt im Köderablutschen sind!

Wenn ich mir als einfachen, aber geschmacklich gern genommenen Köder einen Mehlteig mache, wird dieser leider immer recht schnell abgefuttert ohne dass ein richtiger Biss dabei ist! 
Meine Frage nun: Gibt es irgend einen Zusatz, etwas "kaugummiartiges" womit man einen solchen Teig zäher hinbekommt, damit man nicht bei 10 Auswürfen nur 1-2 Bisse hat!?

Gruß, Hechthai


----------



## DerAlsterdorfer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

versuch es mal mit grünen Forellenteig, einfach 50/50 zusammenmischen mit Brotteig o.ä.
Simuliert auch wunderbar algen...hornhechte stehen auch drauf...! #6


----------



## Flatty 2010 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ja,ja da kann ich auch ein Lied von Singen!!Die sind sehr Raffiniert und vorsichtig.
Ich mische mir den Teig selber,die richtige Konsistenz ist maßgebend:ist der zu fest,knibbeln die Kleinen das ab,ist er zuweich stülpen die nur ihre lippen da drum nd ziehen es vom Haken.
Mußt Du testen,probieren usw.


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Tach Flatty,
es gibt 'n paar Möglichkeiten um die Biester auszutricksen.
Z.B. Spiral-Teighaken, da wird der Teig um 'ne Spirale geknetet und die Hakenspitze bleibt frei. Der Teig hält an der Spirale besser, als auf einem normalen Hakenschenkel.
Dann kannste ihnen auch Eierkuchen servieren und dit jeht so: Normalen Eierkuchenteig machen (geht auch aus der Tüte ) und jetzt kommt die "Gemeinheit",- Mullbinden. Die Mullbinden (aber nur normale aus Baumwolle, keine Elastikbinden !!!) schneidest Du in Stücke. Dann mit der Kelle 'ne dünne Schicht Eierkuchenteig auf die heiße Fettpfanne. Danach eine Lage Mullbinden auf dem Teig verteilen und wieder Eierkuchenteig drüber. Du kannst auch noch 'ne Lage zusätzlich machen. Der Eierkuchenteig wird dann normal ausgebacken (nicht zu braun), abkühlen gelassen und dann mit einer scharfen Schere in maulgerechte Stücke geschnitten. Durch die "Gitterstruktur" ist der Eierkuchenteig gelaufen und die Mullbinde ist mit dem Teig fest verbacken. Dadurch können die kleenen Racker janz schön zuppen bis sie den Happen vom dünndrähtigen Haken kriegen. 
Sehr gerne angel ick mit gesalzenen " Hühner-Titten"  (habe ick in der Türkei jelernt). Du nimmst normale Hähnchenbrust,  bedeckst die rundum mit 'ner anständigen Schicht Salz und lässt die einen Tag stehen. Das Salz entzieht dem Fleisch das Wasser (zwischendurch mal abkippen) und dadurch bekommt es eine schinkenähnliche  Konsistenz. Dazu am besten "Wurmhaken" mit zwei kleinen Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel benutzen.
So, und die hier habe ick damit in Deinem "Vorgarten" gefangen. Rechte Seite "Deiner" Bucht, auf den Felsen unter dem letzten Hotel.












http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img34.*ih.us/i/meerbrasse.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG]http://img34.*ih.us/img34/1628/meerbrasse.jpghttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/%3Ca%20href=http://img852.*ih.us/i/meerbrasse.jpg/%20target=_blank%3E[IMG=http://img852.*ih.us/img852/1628/meerbrasse.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......der hatte Zähne wie ein Gaul ! |bigeyes








'ne Joldstrieme :m

Nur die Meeräschen, uff die ick es eigentlich abgesehen hatte, wollten in Deiner Ecke garnicht so richtig.#c
Also mußte ick mich halt anderweitig vergnügen.

Schöne Feiertage, Grüßle  Schlotterschätt         |wavey:


----------



## Sledge (24. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Feliz Pascua ,
muchas pesca y canas (para mi:q).

...die Brotfische gehen übrigens auch gut auf Dosenmais, einfach 2-3 Körner aufziehen, im Mittelwasser anbieten(glitzert schön im Sonnenlicht), und los geht´s.
Im Drill sind diese Fische kaum zu überbieten, wenn man die Größe in Relation zur Kampfkraft setzt, einfach geil...!!!

Hasta luego (Gruß an Stefan, Ton und Familie , Franky & Biggi, Alan & Andrea , Carmen, Grit , Danielle , Düse, Helmut , Patrick , Mike , Rainer ...usw, mir blutet das Herz, wir vermissen euch sehr, ging aber nicht anders, leider...!!!

Don cerveza y esposa...#h


----------



## floxfisch (24. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hmmm,
interessante Varianten mit den Mullpfankuchen und den Hünertitten. Bin im September wieder auf der Insel. Vielleicht kommt dann ja die ein oder andere Variante zum Einsatz. Also immer her mit solchen Tipps. Finde echt spannend was da so für Angeltechniken entwickelt werden um den Mallefischen ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## MArvin123 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1236.html
Falls es hier noch keiner gepostet hat!


----------



## Flatty 2010 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

:vik:Alter Schwede Du kommst auf Dinger!Aber das wird bestimmt funzen was du da bringst.
meeräschenie Spanier haben mir was von masilla erzählt,soll wohl so gehen das man sich eine paste macht aus sardinen,Mehl und Ziweback,darauf sollen die Viecher wohl wie bekolppt gehen.
Ich Probiere das Morgen aus!!!
War heute draussen,weit hinter den malgrats aber kein Fischlein was sich lohnte auf den Echolot zu sehn.

Solltest Du hier fest wohnen,könnten wir ja auch mal zusammen rausdümpeln?:m


----------



## hechthai (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hilfsmittel wie Mullbinden, kleinen Spiralen (gerne von Kugelschreibern, gedrittelt) und anderem "haftbarem" ist sicher eine Möglichkeit. Um nochmal auf reinen Teig zu kommen, hat jemand schon mal experimentiert mit reiner Stärke á la Mondamin oder Maismehl oder Kartoffelmehl um einen mehr oder weniger unabknabber-unablutschbaren Köderteig für die Mittelmeerbiester hinzubekommen?

gr, Hechthai


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die großen sind auch bei mir aus geblieben, aber dafür habe ich diverse Arten kleinerer Fische gefangen.!! Bilder sind bei mir im Album zu sehen. Hat auf jeden Fall echt Spaß gemacht und war mal eine Abwechslung


----------



## Haischreck (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin neu hier und hab' gleich mal 'ne Frage: Bin beruflich des öfteren auf Malle und habe jetzt schon zwei erfolglose Angel-Versuche gestartet #q

Da ich immer in Palma im Hafen im Hotel bin, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach eine vielversprechenden Location die fußläufig oder maximal per Fahrrad zu erreichen ist. Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Und wie sieht es mit Angelverbot im Hafen aus? Die Einheimischen scheint es nicht zu interessieren, die angeln direkt unter den Verbotsschildern. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, mit welchem Ehrgeiz die Staatsmacht das Verbot verfolgt?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Flatty 2010 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Zum Thema Angelverbot im hafen:es kommt immer drauf an wer da angelt und wer wen kennt.
Im wesentlichen soll verhindert werden,das da viele Angeln und dann die Schnüren in den propellern hängen.

versuch es mal in Es Molinar hinter den kleinen hafen Richtung Arenal.Dort wo die LKW auf die Containerschiffe fahren,da ist es offiziell erlaubt und die Chancen stehen gut


----------



## Haischreck (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke für den Tip! Werde dort mal bei meinem nächsten Aufenthalt auf der Insel vorbeischauen.

Gestern war ich am südöstlichen Ende des Hafens. Auf der Mole an der die Fähren und Kreuzfahrer halten, allerdings auf der dem offenen Meer zugewandten Seite. Sehr vielversprechende Location mit recht tiefem Wasser. Leider hatte ich zu wenig Zeit...

Beim nächsten Mal geht's dann aber los!!!


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey,

Ich fliege in den Sommerferien nach Mallorca und wollte auch Anglen mit meinem Freund. Habe letztes Jahr schon dort in Cala Ratjada gefischt und war nur mit maßigen erfolg zurück gekommen. Geangelt habe ich in der Cala Agulla auf einem Fels gebissen haben 1 Meeräsche von ca.40cm und viele Brassen. Geangelt habe ich mit Pose aber nicht normal mit Pose. Mein freund hat die Angel gehalten ich bin mit dem köder rausgeschwommen und hab unterwasser geguckt wo die fische waren ich habe sie angelockt und wenn einer den Köder geschlukt hatte hab ich einen ruck gemacht und der Fisch hing am Haken. Aber wie kann ich es dieses mal besser machen. Also mein Zielfische sind Merräschen und Goldstriemen wie kann ich die am besten fangen? Und darf man im Harfen von Cala Ratjada Fischen? Weil dort ist ja ein Schild wo drauf steht ANGELN VERBOTEN. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und mir auch ein paar gute Angelstellen verraten in Cala Ratjada.

MfG Lukas


----------



## hechthai (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

...im Hafen hängen Verbotsschilder und an der Cala Agulla darfst du eigentlich nicht angeln, ist eine "besondere" Zone. An der "Hafenseite" kannst du angeln, quasi die ganze Ostküste herunter und ... du brauchst eine Lizenz!
Die Freiheit des Meer-Angelns ist auch in Spananien vorbei, es sei denn du lässt dich nicht erwischen, ich wurde beim angeln schon 2x kontrolliert immer von so einem Motorroller-Cop. Ob so einer allerdings in irgenwelche Felsen der Cala Agulla kommt, wage ich zu bezweifeln!

Kinders, wie war das nochmal mit besonders "zähem" Köderteig, gabs da noch Rezepte?

Gr, Hechthai


----------



## angler jr. (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

moin, 
ich will das forum hier mal ein wenig auffrischen..
ich fliege am 22.7. nachh malle für 2 wochen..
hatte schon lust dort mal angeln zu gehen..
aber am betsens auf was?wie? womit?

das ganze tackle selber mitbringen usw..?!?!
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..
liebe grüße, jerome.


----------



## angler jr. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

achja der ort ist   cala d'or...


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das mit dem auffrischen scheint nicht wirklich zu klappen. 

Mich würde interessieren ob schonmal jemand eine Marmorbrasse gefangen hat und wenn ja wie. 

TL scorp


----------



## angler jr. (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ja klappt leider nicht
naja muss ich wohl 2 wochen ohne angeln auskommen..
egal..


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Na lieber auf eigene Faust als garnicht oder? Schreib doch dem sledge mal eine pn er bietet doch hilfe an. Habe ich vor eine Woche auch wegen eines anderen Themas gemacht.


----------



## 45erFlunder (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also bei unserem Aufenthalt, wurde sehr gut mit tintenfisch an der Brandungsrute gefangen, im Schnitt ca. 5-15 Doraden pro Abend bis in die Nacht!
Köder gab es in einem Angelautomat, ähnlich wie ein Getränkeautomat =)


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die Flunder war auch schon da? 
Hast du denn wirklich nur doraden gefangen? Ich habe immer das Gefühl das Urlauber gerne aus Ringelbrassen doraden machen. Naja mich würde auf jeden Fall diese eine spezielle Brasse interessieren: http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/9/dsc00252ch0.jpg/

Hat die denn schon jemand gefangen?


----------



## GerJulian (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo allerseits,
am Mittwoche geht es für mich nach Mallorca. Eigentlich soll es kein Angelurlaub werden aber man weiß ja nie. Ich bin in Colonia San Jordi untergebracht

Da ich in Hamburg und Umgebung hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander angel besitze ich viele Kunstköder. Diese sind bereits eingepackt (habe aber leider gehört, dass diese Art des Angelns nichts sher vielversprechend sein soll... stimmt das?).

Könnte mir jemand aufzählen, was ich für eine Montage brauche, um Erfolg zu haben? Welches Material sollte ich mir noch im heimischen Angelladen besorgen?

Würde mich über schnelle Antworten riesig freuen ;D

Liebe Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## angler jr. (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

kann mir schon vorstellen das die wolfsbarsche und baracudas auf die kunstköder abfahren..habe auch gehört das es dort hornhecht gibt?!?!?!
 weil ja eigentlich niemand so fischt müsstest du ja erfolg haben.. wie loange fährst du denn weg?
könntest mir ja ne rückmeldeung geben wie es gelaufen ist fliege auch bald


----------



## floxfisch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



GerJulian schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> am Mittwoche geht es für mich nach Mallorca. Eigentlich soll es kein Angelurlaub werden aber man weiß ja nie. Ich bin in Colonia San Jordi untergebracht
> 
> Da ich in Hamburg und Umgebung hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander angel besitze ich viele Kunstköder. Diese sind bereits eingepackt (habe aber leider gehört, dass diese Art des Angelns nichts sher vielversprechend sein soll... stimmt das?).
> ...




Also in Colonia geht das vom Ufer aus (bei der kleinen Bucht am Leuchtturm, heißt glaube ich Cala Galiotta) ganz gut mit Brot an der Schwimmkugel oder Sbiro. Im Ort gibt es auch einen Angelladen wo man sich mit den einheimischen Dingen ausstattten kann. Einen Köderautomaten mit diversen Würmern etc. haben die auch vor der Tür. Also mit Kunstködern habe ich da noch nichts gefangen. Hab mal alles probiert, Blinker, Zocker, Wobbler, Spinner, Gummifisch und sogar mit kleinem Pilker, hat aber alles nichts gebracht. Am besten ging es halt mit Brot (kann man auch mit diesen kleinen Haftmuscheln mischen, das lockt dann ganz gut). Man fängt allerdings meist nur relativ kleine Exemplare, darunter Meeräschen bis 35 cm, diverse Brassenarten bis max. 20 cm und alles mögliche an noch kleineren Fischen so wie Goldstriemen und so kleine schwarz gestreifte deren Namen ich gerade vergessen habe. Mit Wurm auf Grund hab ich es auch mal versucht, allerdings gab des da nur das gemeingefährliche Petermännchen (gleich Schnur abgeschinnten und wieder zurück, kein Risiko). Also wie gesagt was richtig amtliches hab ich da noch nicht an den Haken bekommen. War aber auch meist nur tagsüber unterwegs da der Abend dann doch für die Familie reserviert war. Könnte mir vorstellen, daß in der Dämmerung bis in die Nacht noch mehr  möglich ist. Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande. Auf jeden Fall ne Lizenz in Palma besorgen. Vorletztes Jahr haben sie dort einem Touri die komplette Ausrüstung abgenommen (gut der Dämel hat auch am Hafen fast direkt neben dem Verbotschild geangelt, aber sei es drum sicher ist sicher). Ich bin zwar schon mal ohne Lizenz von der Polizei angesprochen worden, aber der wollt nur ein wenig schnacken und hat auch nicht weiter nach Papieren gefragt.

Petri und viel Spaß

floxfisch


----------



## GerJulian (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Gibt es noch weitere Tipps für Angelspots auf "Malle"? Dort miete ich ein Auto, bin also auf der ganzen Insel mobil. Also noch weitere Angelstellen sind erwünscht 

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo

Ich denke das spinnen durchaus einen Versuch wert ist. Am besten sehr früh morgens. Allerdings vermute ich das nicht unbedingt deine vorhandenen Wobbler der Bringer sind aber das kann ich nicht beurteiln. Wichtig ist eine schnelle Führung. Angeln tust du beim spinnen von den Kaps.


----------



## angler jr. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ich würde mal meerforellenblinker versuchen=)


----------



## wrasor (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

weiß jemand wie es mit dem angeln direkt am ballermann aussieht ?  ist das da irgendwo möglich ?


----------



## jungangler96 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

dürften viele kapitele flaschen beißen|supergri
denkst du nicht das die fische vom rummel dort verschreckt werden?
aber an sonsten gutes gelingen#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn man dann fangen will dann heißt es früh aufstehen. Um 5Uhr morgens sollten die langsam alle schlafen gegangen sein.


----------



## ronros (18. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wo kann man in Palma am besten angeln?


----------



## Schelle86 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schönen guten Tag zusammen.

Der Tread scheint ja etwas eingeschlafen zu sein.

Da dachte ich mir belebst du ihn mal wieder etwas und forderst die Mallorce Kenner.

Ich verbringe im Oktober zwei Wochen auf der Insel, genauer gesagt in Llucmajor.

Letztes Jahr war ich auch schon da.
Da ich aber nur eine Woche Urlaub hatte, konnte ich nur einmal die Rute schwingen.
Die Vielfalt war schon enorm. Leider hab ich nur eine Stelle in der Nähe des Hafens von Cala Figuera probiert.

Und agen wir es mal so, der Fisch war geschmacklich eher mässig! #c

Meine Frage also:

Kennt jemand ein paar schöne Plätze im Süden der Insel.
Genauer gesagt zwischen S'Estanyol bis Cala d'Or.

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.

Einen schönen Abend noch weiterhin.

Mfg
Schelle


----------



## Michi1909 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wäre noch gut zu wissen was und wie du fischen möchtest.


----------



## Schelle86 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Gar keine schlechte Anmerkung.

Ich dachte dabei so an...alles.

Ich werd eine Spinnrute mitnehmen, sowie eine Allroundrute zum Posen, bzw. leichen Grundfischen.

Da bin ich vollkommen offen.

Auf eine bestimmte Fischart habe ich mich nicht festgelegt.

Ob diverse Brassenarten, Meeräschen, etc.

Mir geht es eher darum, wo man in dieser Gegend gut ans Wasser kommt, ohne, dass ich über 500 Touristen trampel! :q

Mfg
Schelle86


----------



## Allrounder 14 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hallo liebe angler ich bin jetzt neu auf angelbord und hätte eine frage und die wäre mit was für einer angelausrüstung und was für montagen man auf mallorca gute fang ergebnisse erzielen kann und welche köder sinnvoll sind ???????????
würde mich über tipps freuen


----------



## Michi1909 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

lies dir doch mal diesen thread insgesamt durch, du solltest antworten bekommen


----------



## VolkerS (6. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



barschbengel schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> nur noch ne kleine Ergänzug zum Thema Erlaubnisschein auf Mollarca: Ich war grad ein paar Tage dort und wollte natürlich auch die Angel ins Wasser halten. Dank unserer sehr netten Vermieterin hab ich rausbekommen, dass es die Angelerlaubnis auch in Sa Pobla, einer kleineren Stand östlich gelegen gibt. Falls man also keine Lust auf Palma hat, ist das ne Alternative. Zu beachten ist das Bezahlen der Erlaubnis - es geht nicht direkt auf der Behörde und muß bei einer Bank erfolgen. #q
> Und von den vielen dort vorhandenen Banken geht dies wiederrum nur bei Bankfilialen von Sa Nostra Caixa de Balears. Da die ID-Nummer eines deutschen Pass anscheinend ne Nummer mehr hat als der Spanische funktioniert die Software zum Bezahlen nur bei der genannten Bank. Dass mussten wir nach sechs gescheiterten Versuchen rausfinden.:m
> ...


Hallo  - habe gerade Deine Infos bezüglich des Angelscheins auf Mallorca gelesen. Ich würde ihn gerne ebenfalls nicht in Palma kaufen. Magst Du mir bitte auch die genaue Adresse und Deine Tipps zur Verfügung stellen? Danke und Gruss Volker Skibbe


----------



## Dart (11. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das der *Spiegel Online* einen Angelbericht veröffentlicht ist ja mal eine nette Überraschung.:m

*Angeln auf Mallorca - Warte, bis es dunkel ist*

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0,1518,797025,00.html


----------



## Franz_16 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Der Artikel ist nichtmal schlecht #6

Mensch Reiner. Jetzt hab ich mich mal gefreut, dass ich der erste wäre der nen SPON Artikel im Board verlinkt... denkste.. wieder zu spät aufgestanden :q


----------



## sadako (11. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Stimmt der Bericht macht irgendwie richtig Lust darauf, beim nächsten Mallorca-Urlaub doch mal wieder die Ruten mitzunehmen. 

Allerdings könnte ich wegen zwei der darunter geschriebenen Kommentare schon wieder im Quadrat springen... #q


----------



## basslawine (11. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



sadako schrieb:


> Allerdings könnte ich wegen zwei der darunter geschriebenen Kommentare schon wieder im Quadrat springen... #q



Das ist einfach schiere Provokation von vorlesungsschwänzenden Wursthaarträgern (Achtung:  Klischee!!!).
Ich hoffe mal, das die anderen Teilnehmer der Diskussion da nicht drauf eingehen, und sich zu adäquaten Antworten hinreissen lassen, ansonsten sehen sie sich womöglich im nächsten PETA-Flyer zitiert.

Gruss Marco


----------



## sadako (11. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



basslawine schrieb:


> Das ist einfach schiere Provokation von vorlesungsschwänzenden Wursthaarträgern (Achtung:  Klischee!!!).
> Ich hoffe mal, das die anderen Teilnehmer der Diskussion da nicht drauf eingehen, und sich zu adäquaten Antworten hinreissen lassen, ansonsten sehen sie sich womöglich im nächsten PETA-Flyer zitiert.
> 
> Gruss Marco



Momentan geht`s da ja noch sachlich zu - wenn auch leider nur einseitig. Und ja, hoffen wir mal, dass das auch so bleibt...


----------



## Michi1909 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

schöner bericht, der da rausgesucht wurde.
ich habe der erfahrung gemacht, dass spinnfischen auch in den dämmerungsstunden am effektivsten ist.
Bei der Ködergröße möchte ich noch auf eins hinweisen:

Wolfsbarsch und Barrakuda sind mit größeren ködern zu beangeln, die chance auf einen fisch ist dabei jedoch fast mit dem mefo angeln an der ostsee zu vergleichen.
Wer kleinere kunstköder ~5cm anbietet, hat eine größere chance die artenvielfalt des mittelmeers an der eigenen angel zu erleben, wenngleich auch die fänge oft (deutlich) kleiner ausfallen.

just my 2 cents


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hab ich was verpasst, hab den Artikel ja auch gesehn gehabt hier im Board, aber meine Kommentare können wohl nicht gemeint sein, oder? 
Michi was fängste denn so?


----------



## Michi1909 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

momentan nicht, da ich in deutschland bin 
werde am sonntag für 4 tage nach mallorca rüber, hoffe dann etwas berichten zu können


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Uhu Infos von der Front wären ja mal toll, und wenns nur tolle Sonne mit Pinie, Möwe auf Segelboot und so weiter Fotos wären


----------



## Michi1909 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

habe leider nichts gutes zu berichten. war 3mal mit der spinnrute los, leider nur 2 verfolger bekommen und nichts verwerten können. wetter war konstant gut bei 20 grad und sonnenschein, nachts vollmond, es hat nicht sein sollen.
neuer angriff erfolgt anfang januar, hoffe dann mehr machen zu können.

konnte jedoch einen spanier beobachten und interviewen:

die fangen auch tagsüber ihre dorada mit einem grundblei und 2 seitenarmen an denen jeweils ein krebs (cangrejo) angeködert wird am 2er haken. wichtig ist es dabei sandige abschnitte, möglichst mit vereinzelten steinen, aufzufinden.

soviel zum lagebericht aus der bucht von alcudia


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Trotzdem danke fürs berichten! Was waren die Nachläufer denn? Ich hab auch schon so viele Stunden am Wasser vergeblich zugebracht.


----------



## Nordsee (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Generell halte ich November/Dezember für die besten Angelmonate.
Ich war bis jetzt 2 mal zu der Zeit dort.
Am besten funktionieren für mich an den Sandstränden Muschelfleisch und Garnelen mir der Brandungsrute auf Grund.
Insgesamt kann man wirklich viele Fischarten fangen.
Auch in den Häfen gehen Meeräschen gut.
Außerdem liebe ich es in den Häfen und Steinigen Abschnitten der Insel zu "spinnen".
Wobbler und Gufi brachten mir die besten Erfolge!!!

Am Mittelmeer weiß man  beim Spinnfischen nie was für ein Fisch beißen wird. Das macht die Sache dort sehr spannend. Bei uns kann man das ganze ja ziemlich auf eine Fischart abstimmen.


----------



## Mosel_David (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo,
an dieser stelle möchte ich mich auch mal ein bringen in die diskussion. ich war jetzt gerade 2 wochen auf malle um mich zum ersten mal in meeresfischen zu probieren. also hier meiner erfahrung:

hatte normales kleines reise equipment dabei, zwei teleruten 3,50, die auch in den koffergepasst haben. son billigzeug von decaqthlon hat aber völlig gereicht. ich war in cala morlanda und hatte da ne sehr gute stelle, was die überreste der einheimischen (schnüre, schnurrollen, etc.) bewiesen haben. nach mehreren versuchen bin ich dann auf langistinos als köder hängen geblieben, was auch der bevorzugte köder der einheimischen ist, neben sardinen.

ich hab beide angeln mit nem flexiblen grundblei ausgeworfen und hatte erfolg mit einem seitenarm ca. 3m vom blei entfernt. ich habe mal eine karte eingefügt wo ich gefischt habe. kreuze markieren die angel plätze und die kreise die flächen in denen ich gefischt habe. über den sandbänken kann man getrost auf grund aus legen, an der anderen stelle haben einheimische erfolge mit pose und sardinen als köder gehabt. das bild isn bissi kaka aber ich glaub man kanns ein wenig erkennen.

der köder wurde wie folgt montiert, 1er haken mit 40-50 vorfach, und es wird nur ein teil des langustinos benutzt, den kopt könnt ihr sofort wegwefen, da er eh als erstes abfällt. dann einfach ein stück abschneiden welches so groß wie der haken ist und dann den haken mit köder nadel aufziehen und komplett im fleisch des köders versenken sodass der haken nicht mehr sichtbar ist. ohne diese methode habe ich keinen fisch gefangen. ein weiterer tipp von den locals war, den köder zusätzlich mit nem feinen gummiband fest zu umwickeln um zu verhindern dass der köder wegfliegt. zum anfüttern gibts noch sone sardinenpaste zukaufen, die sehr sehr gut funktioniert. versucht euch das zeug irgendwie zu besorgen, heisst "CEBANSA" und geht ab wie hulle.

die stellen die ich markiert habe sind von der wassertiefe folgendermaßen. in 10-15m vom ufer ca. 6-7 m wassertiefe und danach kommt ein rasche abfall auf ca 13-15m.

benutzt habe ich eine 40er, was zwar recht hart ist aber die scharfen felsen strapazieren die schnur doch recht arg wenn man nicht aufpasst und man ist froh wenn man dann eine schnur hat, die ein bisschen was aushält.

bisszeiten waren ausschließlich nach 18 uhr.

ich hoffe ihr könnt  was hiermit anfangen, petri

ps: thema angelerlaubnis: is recht easy zu bekommen, werde hier demnächst ein paar adressen posten wo ihr die bekommen könnt. kleiner tipp, bringt ne beidseitige kopie eures persons mit, dann spart ihr euch die suche nach nem copyshop. wenn ihr an entlegen punkten fischt wird in  der regel net kontrolliert aber in palma schon eher. kostet auch net viel der wisch, 13 euro, und sollte man sich als pflichtbewusster deutscher schon besoren. innerhalb von 30 min hatte ich das teil in händen. zumindest da funktioniert die spanische bürokratie


----------



## Haischreck (2. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@ Mosel_David: 
Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht!


----------



## Wiko1976 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

hat da jemand von euch schon mal auf tintenfisch geangelt , so mit brettchen meine ich? macht echt laune und schmeckt abends auch super wenn man was fängt... gruss euer wiko1976


----------



## Jose (2. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

mit brettchen?
erklär mal


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Vorab mal schöner Bericht! Hast du sonst noch ein paar Winterdepressionsbekämpfungsbilder?

Also das Angeln auf Tintenfisch mit Brettchen soll denke ich mal die Oktopusanglerei meinen. Bei uns an der Costa Brava näher die da nen Stück Hänchen drauf und fangen dann auch recht gut. Allen dies noch nichtr ausprobiert haben ist auch das angeln mit Squidjigs zu empfehlen, das macht auch fun und man kann sowohl Sepia und Kalmar fangen, als eben auch KRaken.


----------



## Der-Graf (6. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bei mir steht u.U. Mitte März auch der allererste Mallorca-Besuch an. Bin zwar nicht alleine Unterwegs, sondern mit meiner besseren Hälfte und das nur für 4 bis 5 Tage, aber ich überlege dennoch, ob ich evtl. ne Angelrute mitnehme. Das mit der Lizenz scheint ja recht unproblematisch zu sein, die zu besorgen... Ich habe eher ein paar Fragen zum Equipment:

1. Ich besitze keine Brandungsrute. Ich könnte aber mit einer Heavy-Feederrute aufwarten. Länge 3,90m - WG bis 180g. Macht die für die Meeresangelei von der Küste aus Sinn?

2. Welche Schnurstärke ist sinnvoll/notwendig und sollte die Schnur besser geflochten oder monofil sein? Welche Schnurkapazitäten braucht man?

3. Welche Hakengrößen braucht man? Dachte so an 4-6...

4. Ist ein Stahl- bzw. Fluocarbonvorfach sinnvoll? Als Köder würde ich mich wohl auf Garnelen bzw. Tintenfischstreifen beschränken...

5. Gibt es sonst noch etwas essentielles zu beachten? Ist es überhaupt sinnvoll im März zu angeln? Was die Tageszeiten angeht, dachte ich natürlich an die Abenddämmerung (vllt. sogar incl Sonnenuntergang, damit Madame auch ihre Freude daran hat *g*).

Würde mich über jede Empfehlung und jeden Tipp freuen, damit ist vielleicht schon beim ersten Versuch Erfolg habe. Erfolg definiert sich bei mir zum Glück nicht unbedingt über Centimeter, sonder einfach darüber, ob ich was fange. Ich freue mich i.d.R. sogar mehr über eine große Artenvielfalt - vor allem in neuen Gewässern mit (für mich) neuen Fischarten...


----------



## Anglero (6. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi,

da es hier ebenfalls bald wieder ans Mittelmeer geht, mache ich mir auch schon Gedanken.

Um die Jahreszeit lohnt sich auf jeden Fall auch die abendliche/nächtliche Spinnerei von (Hafen-) Molen. Hier könnte ein Stahl- oder dickes FC-Vorfach sinnvoll sein. Denke mal, Barracuda fehlt Dir noch in der Sammlung ;-). Ansonsten wie bereits von anderen beschrieben (und von mir vor Ort) beobachtet, Paternostermontagen über Birnenblei mit nicht zu großen Haken (2-6). Als Köder immer gut, Meeresringelwürmer oder Calamaristücke, denkbare Zielfische: Goldbrasse, Zahnbrasse usw. Wichtig, "Leopardengrund" finden. Weiterhin kann auch das Angeln auf Meeräschen mit schwimmendem Brot erfolgreich sein. Dazu kleinen Haken gut im Brotteig verstecken. Ziemlich schnell nicht zu hart anschlagen.
Feederrute müsste für Grundangelei gut funktionieren. Kommt natürlich immer auch auf den Seegang an. Da könnte die Spitze einer Feeder auch etwas zu sensibel sein. Ich persönlich würde falls Flugreise, aber Neuanschaffung für paar Tage nicht lohnt, auf (evtl. vorhandene) kräftigere Tele zurückgreifen, mit der man auch mal spinnen kann (in meinem Fall ziemlich schnelle Spitze, 270 und 300cm, WG80). Wegen der Abriebfestigkeit würde ich zum Grundangeln monofile Schnur verwenden (gute .35er). Geflochtene zum Spinnen auf Ersatzspule. Und wie immer, Vorsicht mit giftigen Fischen!

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## Der-Graf (6. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin aus Mallorca zurück... Geangelt habe ich letztendlich doch nicht. Besitze (noch!) keine Reiserute und die kürzeste, zerlegte/zusammengeschobene und geeignete (Wurfgericht, etc.) Rute hätte eine Länge von ca. 120cm gehabt - zu lang für das Handgepäck oder meinen Koffer. Und 50€ für das Sperrgepäck wollte ich dann doch nicht ausgeben. Außerdem war mir der Aufwand für die Angelerlaubnis, etc. dann doch etwas zu groß für 6 Tage auf der Insel. Ich habe den Urlaub dann einfach so genossen und mit meiner Freundin die Insel per Mietwagen erkundet. Gute 500km haben wir zurückgelegt.  Bei einem längeren Urlaub, der fest eingeplant ist (die Insel ist in der Nebensaison wirklich wunderschön!), werde ich mir vorher aber eine Reiserute zulegen und es dann doch mal versuchen. So blieb mir nur das Beobachten der Fische in den Hafenbecken und am Strand. Einmal konnte ich eine Dorade unter einem Boot durchschwimmen sehen - da habe ich mir dann schon meine Angelrute herbeigewünscht... :c Am häufigsten waren aber diese Fische:

http://img855.*ih.us/img855/9864/fischehafen.jpg

Ich weiß leider nicht, was das für Fische sind, aber soviel kann ich dazu sagen:

- Salzwasserfisch
- die größten, die ich gesehen habe, waren ca. 30 bis 40cm lang
- torpedoförmig mit abgeflachtem Rücken
- Brustflossen nah an den Kiemen und sehr weit oben am Körper

Ich habe das Bild mal ein bisschen nachbearbeitet, damit man die Fische besser erkennt. Leider immernoch nicht wirklich gut... Vielleicht kann ja jemand den Fisch trotzdem für mich bestimmen?  Ansonsten hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von der wunderschönen Insel:


Überall in den Häfen waren große Schwärme kleiner Fische zu sehen:

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/1316/imag1549i.jpg

In Buchten wie diesen...:

http://img141.*ih.us/img141/680/imag1459.jpg

...habe ich zwar keine Fische beobachten könne, dafür war das Wasser aber unfassbar blau und man konnte Seeigel und Krabben sehen:

http://img404.*ih.us/img404/5663/imag1457t.jpg

http://img163.*ih.us/img163/6946/imag1458z.jpg

Außerdem sind die Felsen teilweise wunderschön bewachsen:

http://img715.*ih.us/img715/8742/imag1460k.jpg

Überhaupt gibt es auf der Insel traumhafte Buchten. Einige sind allerdings nur über abenteuerliche Straßen erreichbar:

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/8393/imag1672.jpg

Dafür kommt man dann in idyllische Dörfer, wie Port de Valldemossa incl. schöner Felsenbucht:

http://img696.*ih.us/img696/9859/imag1623.jpg

Den schönsten Sonnenuntergang gab es am Cap de Formentor:

http://img580.*ih.us/img580/457/imag1427.jpg

Aber auch da musste man erstmal hinkommen:

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/4459/dscf1634s.jpg

Wenn man sich zwischendurch stärken will, besucht man am besten einen der Märkte. Dort gibt es kulinarische Genüsse, wie diese:

http://img138.*ih.us/img138/2166/imag1354.jpg

Die definitiv saftigsten und leckersten Orangen, die ich je gegessen habe:

http://img856.*ih.us/img856/1193/imag1357q.jpg

Wachsen tun sie überall auf der Insel im Überfluss, so wie hier:

http://img805.*ih.us/img805/3526/imag1610.jpg

Wie gesagt - geangelt habe ich leider in der gesamten Zeit nicht, aber es war ein toller Urlaub. Ein kleines bisschen Angeln habe ich dann aber doch noch am Strand gefunden - in Form eines Wobblers, den das Meer angespült hat:

"Caperlan 10-F 1810" steht drauf:
http://img11.*ih.us/img11/1536/imag1572p.jpg

Hat wohl einer der zahlreichen Angler, die man immer mal wieder an der Küste sieht, dem Meer geopfert.


----------



## Smallgame (6. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schöne Fotos  Tut richtig gut und steigert die Vorfreude auf den Sommer.
Zu den Fisch: Für mich sehen die aus wie Meeräschen. Aaaaber etwas stimmt nicht; Meeräschen haben zwei Rückenflossen.


----------



## Der-Graf (6. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich würde nicht ausschließen, dass die Fische zwei Rückenflossen haben - kann man aber zugegebenermaßen nicht wirklich erkennen. Ich bin mir aus der Erinnerung nicht sicher.|kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (8. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ich find auch dass es meeräschen sein könnten. schöne fotos auch 

der wobbler ist glaub ich von der decathlon hausmarke. hab auch mal in paris so nen notkauf gemacht und dabei solch ein teil erstanden ^^


----------



## floxfisch (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also von der Form her würde ich auch sagen, dass es Meeräschen sind. In Hafenbecken sind Meeräschen sehr oft zu sehen, sie fressen dort die Algen von den Kaimauern und den Bootsrümpfen, leider auch noch diverse andere Sachen die in den Hafenbecken rumschwimmen (deshalb sind sie auch bekannt als "Kackfisch"). Essen würde ich die nicht oder wenn dann nur wenn man sie irgendwo weit weg von einem Hafen gefangen hat, die aus dem Hafen sind meistens schwer belastet da sie auch gerne Farbreste von den Bootsrümpfen mit fressen.
Ist aber sonst ein ganz leckerer Fisch. Fangen kann man die gut mit Brotflocken, wenn man ordentlich anfüttert kommen die in Scharen und schnappen sich das Brot. Sind aber recht misstrauisch, also möglichst unsichtbare Schnur verwenden.

Schöne Bilder. Tja Mallorca ist doch immer wieder eine Reise wert und hat eben viel mehr zu bieten als nur Ballermann und reine Tourihochburgen.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Der-Graf (10. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja, werden wohl Meeräschen gewesen sein - die könnten man in allen Größen an den Kaimauern und Bootsrümpfen beobachten, wie sie die Algen abgezupft haben. Genau, wie du gesagt hast... War auf jeden Fall faszinierend zu beobachten, wenn man bedenkt, dass man am Rhein so gut wie nie Fische beobachten kann. Geil war ein Moment, als wir in Palma am Hafen einen Weißwein tranken und auf einmal in vielleicht 20 Meter Entfernung größere Fische (vermutlich auch Meeräschen) aus dem Wasser geschossen kamen. Mein erster Gedanke: "Hammer! Da muss n Barracuda oder sowas unterwegs sein..." |bigeyes Da hätte ich gern mal meine Angel dazwischen geworfen, aber naja - die blieb ja leider zuhause. #d


----------



## Lubinas (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Leute,
Ich melde mich zum ersten mal hier im Forum. Angeltechnisch bin ich mit der Spinnrute und gelegentlich auf Grund in der Gegend von Cala Millor und Porto Cristo unterwegs. Letzte Woche konnte ich einen Barrakuda (60 cm) mittels Wobbler überlisten und vorgestern ging mir eine Muräne (80 cm) an die Grundangel. Eigentliche Zielfische sind allerdings die Wolfsbarsche, aber die kommen auch noch dran. Zuerst muss ich allerdings in "meiner" Gegend die guten Plätze ausfindig machen.

Lubinas


----------



## bassproshops (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri, nicht schlecht!

War vor kurzem auch da, mit der Familie!
Haben einiges an Fischen gefange, wirklich Großes aber nicht...


Poste bi Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder (


----------



## Lubinas (14. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke!

Bilder hab ich keine gemacht, werde aber künftig dran denken, eine Kamera in die Tasche zu packen. mal sehn, vielleicht gehe ich morgen mal wieder ans Wasser. Im Moment ist es ziemlich windig, das Meer ist aufgewühlt und das heißt gutes Angelwetter!

saludos Lubinas


----------



## aftma5 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> Hola Amigos|wavey:!
> Das Angeln hier auf Malle ist sehr vielfältig, und daher nicht mit ein paar Sätzen zu erklären.
> Man unterscheidet in Küsten-, Süßwasser-, Bootsangeln in Küstennähe und Hochseeangelei.
> Genau so verschieden sind die jeweiligen Genehmigungen, die man dazu braucht.
> ...


 
Kannst du mir Tipps geben .Mein Sohn und ich möchten gern mal ein bei einem günstigen Anbietr  Hochseeangel mitmachen,wir wohnen in Palma. e-mail: 
[edit Jose: e-mail-adresse gelöscht.
_wieso? eine einmal veröffentlichte e-mail-adresse geht manchmal seltsame wege. kontakt könnt ihr über PN halten und dort auch die mail-adressen austauschen. ist besser so für alle_]
Gruß
Willi


----------



## Catana62 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Mallorcafreunde,

im März werde ich zum ersten mal auf Mallorca - in Cala Millor/ Cala Bona - vom Ufer aus angeln. Die Beiträge hier waren für mich sehr hilfreich, da ich die Fischerprüfung erst in diesem Jahr gemacht habe und über wenig Erfahrung verfüge.

Ich bin etwas beunruhigt wegen der giftigen Fische. Da das Mittelmeer kein Streichelzoo ist, würde mich interessieren, ob ich mit weiteren giftigen Fischen - abgesehen von Punkerfisch und Petermänchen - zu rechnen habe. Über den Punkerfisch würde ich gerne mehr erfahren, zum Petermänchen gibt es ja bereits viele Informationen.

Petri


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

tja,über "Punkerfisch" würde ich auch gerne was erfahren.

sicher, dass du keinem scherz aufgesessen bist?
ich denk schon.


----------



## Catana62 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ein Scherz Jose? |uhoh: Es gibt keinen Punkerfisch? Bin eben ein Greenhorn. Danke für Deinen Kommentar. :m Mal sehen ob ich einen HipHop-Fisch haken kann. Ich werde berichten...


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Punkerfisch also, ist glaub ich schon ausgerottet. Außer dem Petermännchen gibts halt noch den Drachenkopf bzw mehrere Arten davon. Der ist schon sehr leicht zu erkennen und sieht auch giftig aus. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, pack den Fisch halt nicht an. Aber meiner Meinung nach kann man sich 2 Fischtypen relativ easy merken. 
Bei Muränen oder so, die ja nicht giftig sind, sieht man schon das man nicht gebissen werden will


----------



## Catana62 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke für deinen Beitrag scorp10n77.
Vom großen, kleinen und braunen Drachenkopf habe ich mir gerade ein paar Bilder angesehen. Die Fische sind wirklich leicht zu erkennen. Muräne und Petermännchen erkenne ich auch. Das kann ich also gelassen angehen.:vik:

Auf Mallorca ist in Häfen generelles Angelverbot, soweit ich das feststellen konnte. Dennoch scheint im Hafen von Cala Bona geangelt zu werden und es wird offenbar toleriert. Hat von euch schon jemand dort geangelt? Ich werde in der Nähe von Cala Millor wohnen. Ein interessanter Angelplatz könnte auch der Steg des Glas-Boden-Bootes in Cala Millor sein. Hat jemand dort schon mal die Angel eingeworfen? Darüber hinaus suche ich Angelplätze auf der ganzen Insel, die ich mit dem Rollstuhl erreichen kann. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Scabbers (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So, der Urlaub ist gebucht. Ab dem 26. März geht es für 2 Wochen nach Mallorca. Zunächst 1 Woche in den Norden nach Son Serra de Marina, anschließend nach S´Illot an die Ostküste. 

In erster Linie Familienurlaub, aber da auch Angeln auf dem Programm stehen soll, wird eine Reise-Brandungsrute und eine Spinnrute eingepackt. Über entsprechende Methoden, Montagen etc. habe ich mich belesen...
Sonst noch jemand zu der Zeit in der Gegend, der beim Sonnenuntergang die Grundmontage gen Horizont werfen möchte? #:

Den Angelschein werde ich mir dann in Sa Pobla besorgen. Hat schon jemend Erfahrungen mit dem dortigen Amt? Und viel wichtiger: Gibts da auch die passende Bank vor Ort, die meine Einzahlung auch verarbeiten kann (zwecks Perso-Nummer)?

Ansonsten würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich hier ein paar aktuelle Fangmeldungen lesen würde. Einen entsprechenden (erfolgreichen :m) Fangbericht von mir gibts dann natürlich auch zu gegebener Zeit.

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## Pascal.spr (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich im den Sommerferien 2014 auf/nach(?) Mallorca, Cala Millor/Cala Bona fliegen,da ich sehr gerne angle und ich auch schon gehört habe dass das dort möglich ist wolte ich mich mal informieren.
Hier noch ein paar Infos:
1.Mit dem angelschein in Spanien e.t.c habe ich mich schon befasst.
2.Es wäre ideal wenn sich die benötigten Gerätschaften Platzsparend verpacken (Koffer) ließen.
3.Es ist wie ich hörte auch möglich vor Ort zu kaufen?(köder.e.t.c)
4.Und eines noch,es wäre echt genial wenn man für die benötigten Materialien (wenn sie nicht bereits vorhanden sind) nicht zu viel ausgeben müsste. 

Falls irgendjemand von euch schoneinmal dort geangelt hat/sich damit auskennt würde ich mich echt sehr freuen wenn er/sie mir Auskunft bezüglich Angel-Methoden/Angelplatzen/heimischen Fischen geben könnte?

Danke schoneinmal im Vorraus!!!


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (7. März 2014)

Ich bin über meinen 30 Geburtstag dort vom 31.05-07.06 weist du ob dort schwarzbarsche gehen? Ich weis nur von den 2 Stauseen mit forellenbesatz!


----------



## Pascal.spr (7. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Leider nicht,von den Forellen Seen habe ich auch schon gehört,weist du zufällig was die ungefähr an Pacht kosten?


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Luckystrike: Bass ist in Malle leider nix!!! In den Stauseen dort sollen verinezelt Zander und vorrangig Karpfen sein.


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (10. März 2014)

Keine Schwarzbarsche? Ach...Schande naja, Forellen machen auch Spaß ob ich da mit Fliege nur darf weis zufällig keiner? Da bin ich noch Jungfräulich leider!!!  Was die Pacht angeht, das war etwas zu viel spanisch!  Ich hab das so verstanden das man die Karte für die Stauseen bei dem dortigen Wildpark beauftragten bekommt!


----------



## Spinner2000 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Pascal.spr

Wenn ich davon ausgehen kann, dass du das Angeln im Meer meinst, kann ich dir bisschen was sagen.

1. Mitnehmen würde ich eine leichte Teleskoprute (ca. 210-270cm) fürs Posenangeln auf Meerbrassen und Meeräschen und eine mit mindestens 100g WG fürs Grundangeln.

2.Kleinteile brauchst du nicht viel mitzunehmen,  es reicht eine kleine Box mit Wirbel, Bleien, Haken, Posen und evtl. ein paar Blinker und Twister.

3.Am Mittelmeer wird vor allem mit Naturködern geangelt, also mit Tintenfisch, Muscheln und co.

4.Grundsätzlich gelten Felsen, Molen, Häfen, Seegraswiesen (dunkle Flecken im Wasser!), Stege und andere Strukturen als Hotspots. Doch auch Sandstrände in der Nähe von Felsen eignen sich besonders gut zum Grundangeln.

Posenangeln: 
Zielfische sind meist Meerbrassen, Meeräschen und kleine Lippfische. Dazu benutzt man normale Posenmontagen und als Köder kleine! Stücke von Tintenfischen, Garnelen, Muscheln (kann man an den Steinen sammeln), Fischfetzen und Krebsen. Auch Brot und Forellenteig funktioniert super. 

Grundangeln: 
Es wird eher am Abend/Dämmerung/Nacht betrieben, da dann die grösseren Fische jagen gehen. Dazu gehören Rochen, kleine Haie, Muränen, Conger aber auch grössere Meerbrassen (bis 60cm) und verschiedene Grundfische. Als Köder kommen grössere Fetzenköder(Tintenfisch, Krabben) oder ganze Fische zum Einsatz.


----------



## rafi86 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hat schon jemand in Cala Figuera geangelt? Ich bin nächste Woche dort und möchte dort mein Glück versuchen!


----------



## Pascal.spr (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Spinner2000 

Danke für die vielen Infos [emoji108]

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch, bei den Kleintieren steht nen paar Blinker und Twister, was für fische würden denn darauf beißen?

Lg Pascal


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich fliege dieses Jahr mal wieder nach Mallorca (erst im September) und diesmal möchte ich meine mittelschwere Reise-Spinnrute mitnehmen und dort ein bischen mit der Pose zu angeln -  aber auch mal nen Wobbler, Blinker usw. durch zu leiern.

 Lizenz (die ist ja 2 Jahre gültig) habe ich heute morgen online gekauft. Das war kein Thema.

 Was ich nur nicht finde, ist eine Übersicht, der ganzen Schutzgebiete, die man nicht befischen darf. Ich weiss, dass bei Cala Radjada usw. gar nix geht (da Schutzgebiet). ich bin bei Cala Mesquida einquartiert.... Mietwagen ist vorhanden....

Da meine Frau aber mit von der Partie ist, bleiben mir nur eine Hand voll Stunden für den ganzen Urlaub....

 Falls jmd Infos hat, was die Angelfreien Gebiete angeht - wäre ich sehr dankbar!

 LG
 Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin zusammen,


keiner mehr was zu dem Thema Mallorca zu sagen? Oder sitzt ihr bereits alle in der Sonne


----------



## Scabbers (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich habe mal von einem Boardie eine Karte bekommen, in der die Schutzgebiete eingezeichnet waren, aber keine Ahnung von wem. Ich seh mal daheim nach, ob die Karte noch irgendwo auf der Festplatte rumliegt.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann war die Gegend um das Cap Farrutx auch Schutzgebiet. Ab Betlem (ohne Gewähr) sollte die Küste über die gesamt Bucht von Alcudia hinweg beangelbar sein. Wir waren damals in Son Serra de Marina. Da konnte man zumindest in der Bucht überall angeln.

Gruß


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,


falls du da was hast - wäre das super. Ich hab zwar irgendwas auf Spanisch gefunden, aber da sind teils in einem Schutzgebiet wieder x andere Gebiete mit anderen Bezeichnungen/ Farben abgebildet... da verliert man ja den Überblick....


----------



## Illex Sascha (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
 fliegen nächstes Jahr nach Mallorca sind auch in silot ein quartiert möchte auch dort unbedingt Angeln und wollte fragen wo man die Angelscheine online bestellen kann und wie teuer die wären???Das wäre ja klass die schon vorher im Koffer zu haben.
 Über Tipps und Tricks freu ich mich riesig.....
 Werde Morgen und Abends die Spinnrute schmettern,welche Kunstköder sollte ich mit nehmen,Größe,Gewicht und Tiefe....
 absolut der Kracher wär ja ein Barracuda....werde schon mal die Box mit den Top watern einpacken.
 Petri...


----------



## phirania (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nuffi war doch auf Malle,evtl. hat der Info von dort.....


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bezüglich der Lizenz kopier ich mal meinen Post aus einem anderen Forum:


Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass man inzwischen die Angellizenz auch online beantragen kann. Muss alles ausgefüllt werden.... (Google Translator leistet hier einen guten Dienst) und anschließend kann man sich überlegen wie man die rund 15€ zahlen will. 

 Geht am einfachsten mit der Kreditkarte!

 Hier ist es auch beschrieben: http://www.xl-mallorca.com/angeln-auf-mallorca.html
 Direkter Link: http://www.caib.es/govern/organigram...ng=ca&coduo=12


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Achja.... bezüglich ner Reiserute habe ich gestern folgende bestellt:


http://www.angel-domaene.de/SPRO-Globetrotter-GT-Pro-242-MH--1101.html


Sollte als Universalrute und mit dem tollen Packmaß für ein paar Kurzeinsätze und zur Befriedigung der Angellust reichen


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (25. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hola!

Bin seit gestern auf Malle und versuche in den nächsten Tagen mein Glück.
Eine kleine (eigentlich viel zu schweres Gerät) Rute hat sich so klein stecken lassen, dass meine Frau sie im Koffer fast nicht entdeckt hat  

Für die Angellizenz (pdf Variante für 15,01 EUR) braucht man neben dem katalanisch oder spanisch Übersetzer auch etwas Gedult mit dem spanischen Server der Behörde.  Nach 10 Versuchen über den Tag verteilt kam ich ich endlich bis zum Ende, nur nicht aufgeben   wenn der "Service mal nicht verfügbar ist..." mittlerweile ist die Lizenz gedruckt und dann 3 Jahre gültig. 

Viele Grüße!

Ostfriesenangler


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Ostfriesenangler,


na dann wünsche ich dir alles Gute auf der Insel  An welchen Ort hat es dich verschlagen? Ich bin ab dem 7.9. auf der Insel... Muss aber mit dem Auto etwas fahren, da ich bei Cala Mesquida Urlaub machen werde und dort ist Reservat!


Das mit der Online Lizenz haben die ganz clever gemacht - bei mir hats beim ersten mal funktioniert. Dann musste ich den blau-weissen Wisch nur noch ausdrucken und los gehts


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (25. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Tja ,...

Blau weiss ist doch das formular 046, ALSO deine Quittung für die Zahlung ( zb mit der Kreditkarte oder als Einzahlung in einer spanischen Bank) - erst dann kommt ja im 4. Und 5. Schritt online die eigentliche Lizenz  ( ist dann schwarz/weiss) auf dem Formular findet man (auch wieder mit Wörterbuch) einige Fangbegrenzungen - Abstände und Uhrzeiten zum Strand, Anzahl der Ruten,...  Übrigens  ...genau mit der blau weissen quittung in der hand ... da kam dann der serverfehler - also genau nach der erfolgten Zahlung 

So machen das die Spanier ,  konnte man denken 

Aber mit Anglergedult klapptte es.

Die Fangzonen und Mindestmasse findet ihr übrigens auch auf der Seite der Behörde, (selbst google fand den weg dahin )

Ich bin in der Nähe von Manacor, also Höhe Porto Cristo, das entspricht bei der beantragten Lizenz, Zone 13.

Ich wollte hauptsächlich mit Gufi und Mefoblinker auf Wolfsbarsch und Co versuchen, Genau wie an Buhnenköpfen  der ostfr. Inseln. 

Hier abends mit der Brandungsmontur raus, dazu reichte der Koffer nicht. Es wird mittlerweile schon sehr frūh schnell dunkel , auch nicht ideal um allein in die dunklen Felsen zu klettern und den Spot fürs Grundblei zu finden .

Vielleicht komm ich mit Frau und Kindern aufgrund des super Wetters ja auch nicht zu  Angeln und schwimm mit den Fischen in deren Element


----------



## Fr33 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Ostfriesenangler,

 oh jetzt hast du mir nen Schrecken eingejagt. Ich habe natürlich beides - also den blau weissen Zahlungsbeleg (Modelo 046) und die "Llicencia des Pesca Recreativa Expedida Electronicament". 

 Gültig ist doch 3 Jahre.... gerade nochmal drüber gelesen


----------



## LdaRookie (26. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Lizenz kopier ich mal meinen Post aus einem anderen Forum:
> 
> 
> Ich habe gestern festgestellt, dass man inzwischen die Angellizenz auch online beantragen kann. Muss alles ausgefüllt werden.... (Google Translator leistet hier einen guten Dienst) und anschließend kann man sich überlegen wie man die rund 15€ zahlen will.
> ...



Vielen Dank auch nochmal von mir für die Info! Ich hatte bisher nur die Katalanische Licencia pesca recreativa. Wobei ich ja nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass die grundsätzlich hätte reichen müssen, da sie berechtigt im Meer um ganz Spanien zu fischen. Aber sicher ist sicher! #6

Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich nur sehr langsam erste Erfolge beim Angeln vom Boot aus verzeichnen kann. Das mache ich auch in Deutschland nicht, daher hatte ich keinerlei Erfahrungen. Und so einfach, wie das in den diversen YouTube Videos aussieht ist das bei weitem nicht. |kopfkrat
Und das obwohl das Böötchen mit Fishfinder und co. ausgestattet ist.... 

Die besten Erfolge habe ich noch mit Bottom fishing... da geht eigentlich immer was... auch wenn die Größen wirklich noch verbesserungsfähig sind 

Beim Schleppen ging noch goar nix... und da sind schon einige Stunden in diverse Versuche reingelaufen...

allerdings fehlt mir ein downrigger... den muss ich mir noch zulegen.... vielleicht gehts dann besser... 

Aber ick bleibe dran... und jetzt auch mit absoluter rechtlicher Sicherheit... #6


----------



## L4rs (26. August 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Klingt spannend

LG Lars


----------



## Ostfriesenangler (5. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Mein Urlaub auf der Insel ist vorbei. Kontrolliert wurde ich nie, aber es war ein gutes Gefühl mit der licencia de pesca... in der Tasche.

Es hat Spaß gemacht im klaren Wasser von den Klippen aus mit viel Überblick gezielt auszuwerfen UND DEN EIN ODER ANDEREN Biss zu spüren und vorher zu sehen   Ausser Barscharten und einer undefinierten Art hatte ich kein Erfolg meine gewünschte Goldmakrele von den Felsen aus zu ūberlisten. Macht dazu einfach eine morgendliche Tour auf einem Boot vor die Insel.

Mein größter Tipp für die Küstenangelei: Sprecht die Angler vor Ort an, sie kennen die richtigen Stellen und besten Montagen/Köder für Euren Zielfisch. 
Es gibt kleine aber gut sortierte Angelläden in Manacor und Porto Cristo.

JETZT BEGINNT DIE GOLDMAKRELENZEIT (Llampuga) sehr lecker und super Drill. Wahrscheinlich war hierfür das Wasser zu klar und die Fischaugen zu gut fūr meine Köderimitate. Also unbedingt auch einige Naturköder (Krebs, Tintenfisch !, Fischfetzen) in die Kühlbox packen und bei stärkerem Wind das nötige Wurfgewicht beachten. Es ist deprimierend, wenn eine Goldmakrele sich ständig nähert und sich dann 50cm vor dem Ziel langsam umdreht - ätsch ...  

In Porto Cristo stand ich auch mit Einheimischen direkt am kleinen Leuchtturm, toller Ausblick beim Sonnenaufgang, mit der richtigen Stelle bleiben dann auch die Hänger aus    Nach 9.00 Uhr sind viele abgezogen, Angler und größere Fische. Nutzt also die dunkle Seite des Tages, möge die Macht mit Euch sein. Petri.

Fr33, Dir viel Spaß ab Sonntag !


----------



## Fr33 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So zusammen,

 bin seit gestern morgen auf Mallorca gelandet. Es gestern dank des sehr frühen Fluges (5:05 AM) erstmal langsam angehen lassen.

 Vor ein paar Minuten war ich das erste mal Angeln und leider lief es echt schlecht.

 War unterhalb von Cala Radjada ... denke so bei Cala Pedrusca. Sehr felsig hier. Habe dann 2 Stellen gefunden, bei denen mal gut runter kam und wo man gleich nach den Felsen recht tiefes Wasser hat, 

 Habe es erst mit kleinen Spinnköder versucht. Kleine Shads bis 7cm, kleine Tubes am Jigkopf und auf Hornis usw. mal nen Spinner. Aber Fehlanzeige....

 Beim Lild hier gibt's TK Meeresfrüchte (von Crevetten über Muscheln bis Calamaris...) Hab da ein paar lose Ringe mitgenommen und davon Streifchen geschnitten.... diese dann an der Pose angeboten. Aber auch hier ging nix.... kein Biss ...

 Denke werde es die Tage noch woanders versuchen. Leider ist in meiner Ecke absolutes Schongebiet.... daher muss ich ein wenig mit dem Auto fahren.

 Gruß
 Sascha

  @Ostfriese.... Danke für den Gruß


----------



## hamburgo8855 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi, ich bin in El Toro und war gestern los. Habe nur eine Brasse gefangen, die ich dann als Köfi am die Posenmontage gehängt habe. Es wollte aber kein Räuber reinbeissen. Ich werde noch mal mein Glück auf Goldbrassen probieren. BG


----------



## Jonny1985 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich bin ab Freitag auf Mallorca...Werde nur ne leichte, kurze Teleskoprute mitnehmen um mit Wasserei und Brot als Köder zu angeln.

Hab den ganzen Thread gelesen und mich würde noch interessieren was man geschmacklich von den Fischen erwarten kann ?

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich habe gar nicht mehr zurück geschrieben..... ahhhh sorry.

Ich bin inzwischen wieder daheim und war schon wieder fleissig Arbeiten. Aber hier dennoch ein paar Worte über meine anglerischen Erfahrungen auf Mallorca:

Sucht euch Stellen die Steinig sind, oder wo es von Sand auf Felsen geht. Ist ein wenig wie daheim... Fisch steht da, wo Strukturen sind. Am besten sind natürlich Molen, Häfen usw... Aber abklären ob ihr dort angeln dürft!

Was die zu erwartenden Fische und vorallem die Größe vom Ufer aus angeht.... naja.... groß sind die nicht, aber schön :m

20cm im Schnitt..... klar gibt Größere - die stehen aber weiter draussen, oder in den Häfen wo man def. nicht angeln darf.

Ich habe es mit Tintenfischfetzen und Brot an der Posenmontage versucht. Extrem krass wie die Brassen usw. mit dem Köder verschwinden.... aber ich hakte kaum was. Mir viel schnell auf, dass selbst ein 8er Haken zu groß war... 10-12er Haken kannste mitnehmen. Kleinste Fetzen drann machen und ab dafür....

Das zumindest die Angellei tagsüber. Nachts konnte ich nicht testen... hatte die Dame dabei.... #c

Nochmal was zum Thema Spinnangeln in Mallorca:

Es gibt Raubfische.... Hornhechte (die aber kleiner sind als unsere Genossen), div. Barsche, Tuns und Barrakudas. Im Hafen habe ich 2-3 Barrakudas gesehen.... ca. 80cm die Tierchen und noch eher jüngere Fische....

Als mir das Gezuppel und die vielen Fehlbisse der Zahnbrassen auf den Keks ging, habe ich mal meine Reisespinne umgebaut. Geflochtene drauf - 38er FC Vorfach und nen Spinner durchgezogen. Fast jeder Wurf brachte nen Buchstabenbarsch... die für ihre Größe hart kämpfen.

Jiggen über Felsen ist nicht so toll..... Wobbler gehen auch - aber die gegen Nachmittag/ Abend gegen den aufbrausenden Wind zu schleudern ist nicht gerade leicht. Also ruhig mal mit Kunstködern versuchen. Sucht man einfach mehr Fläche ab und die kleinen Barsche beissen wie Berserker....

(Achja... die ungläubigen Blicke der Einheimischen gibt's gratis dazu).

Anbei ein paar Bilder der "riesen" Fische:


----------



## Jonny1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen was den Geschmack der Fische angeht?


----------



## Jonny1985 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ok, die sehen auch lecker aus....

Aber die bunten sehen so wie aquariumfische aus


----------



## glavoc (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Präzisier deine Frage bitte.
> 
> Die brassen schmecken ganz gut bei besserem Format. Sind ja verwandte der Doraden bzw. Sind Doraden. Die sind als Speisefisch durchaus beliebt.




Wo ist da eine Dorade? Sehe auf den Fotos nur Zweibindenbrassen(Diplodus vulgaris) , Schriftbarsche(Serranus scriba), Brandbrasse(Oblada melanura), Ringelbrasse(Diplodus annularis)...aber keine Sparus aurata  
Insgesamt leben wohl 24 Arten im Mittelmeer(Sparidae) und der Geschmack ist doch sehr unterschiedlich (auch die zu erwartende Endgröße)..
lg
#h


----------



## Jonny1985 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So ein kleiner Minibericht:

Wie die Vorposter habe ich es auch mit Brot und an felsigem Untergrund versucht und auch gefangen. Aber nur kleine :

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/af85dc605909124b9bc7cff4539d77a9.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/f29b281389b71601600e8d65d84bc0b1.jpg


----------



## _Nase_ (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich werde in 2 Wochen auch wieder mein Glück auf der Insel in Porto Cristo Novo an der Ostküste versuchen. Hat in diesem Ort jemand schon Erfahrungen machen können? Speziell dort in den Buchten Cala Mandia, Cala Anguila oder Cala Romantica? Letztes Jahr im Sommer war ich dort ziemlich erfolglos mit der Spinrute unterwegs...


----------



## **bass** (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich sehe dass hier immer Fragen zum Spinnfischen kommen...

Ich geb mal ein paar Tipps,
3 Farben gehen überall, Weiss, Blaugrau und Grüngrau...
Ab 15 Grad Wassertemperatur unbedingt Oberflächenwobbler mitnehmen! Das ist keine Spielerei und fängt bei weitem mehr als im Süsswasser!
Was Gummis angeht, von Vorteil sind meistens schlanke Modelle, dazu fangen die No-action Shads oft besser... Diese nicht wie bei uns auf Zander oder Barsch führen sondern eher schneller und mit viel zackigeren Sprüngen...

Dies gillt genau so für Zocker bzw. kleine Pilker (eine absolute Waffe)...

Löffel würd ich mal ganz zu Hause lassen. Sind Hornhechte unterwegs, dann kann man auch mit leichteren (schmalen) Blinkern zum Erfolg kommen... Beangelt man diese gezielt, dann Drilling durch ein paar 5cm lange Wollfäden ersetzen...

Wenn man kann, sollte man in den Klippen angeln (vor allem wenn's dort schäumt)... Mittags oft die einzigen Plätze wo was zu holen ist... 

Abends auch gerne mal in den Häfen ein paar Versuche starten, vor allem wenn es Häfen sind wo auch Fischkutter sind (wegen Fischresten)

Was viele sich auch nicht trauen, ist das Angeln mit Oberflächenköder bei Nacht! (Gibt nicht Geileres) 

Köder sollten zwischen 10 und 17cm sein, damit hatt man ne gute Basis!

Für ein bisschen Kurzweiligkeit sollte man das UL-Fischen zwischen den Steinen an Kaimauern u.s.w versuchen, das geht immer! Köder bis max.5cm an kleinen Jiggköpfen...

Glaub das kann weiterhelfen, ist nur ne Basis... Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...

Ich kann nur sagen dass es im Mittelmeer, Atlantik, Indischen Ozean und Pazifik damit funzt!


----------



## Mett (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@ **bass**

Nachtangeln ist vom Ufer aus auf der ganzen Insel verboten, die Behörden sind zwar nicht oft unterwegs aber wenn gibts Ärger.

Im Hafen zu angeln ebenfalls auch wenn man dort wie du sagst einiges erwischen kann, wenn man Einheimische Angler kennt kann man es aber versuchen, die reden sich bei der Guardia Civil schon ganz gut raus


----------



## Mett (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wer fragen zur Lizenz oder den Schutzgebieten hat, kann hier nachfragen (Deutsch Englisch und Spanisch):

*jsaguilar@dgpesca.caib.es
*
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] *Juan S Aguilar*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Servei de Recursos Marins[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Direcció General de Medi Rural i Marí[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Conselleria d'Agricultura, Medi Ambient i Territori[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT] [/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Telèfon 971 17 66 66 Ext: 66050[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Fax 971 17 68 04[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]

War im meinem Fall echt nett und keine Frage blieb unbeantwortet


----------



## Mett (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Zu welcher Jahreszeit, Wo und mit was ? 


Mich würde mal Interessieren zu welcher Jahreszeit ihr an welchen Stellen (Strand, Klippe) vieleicht mit einer kurzen Beschreibung wie der Grund aussieht, und mit welchem Euipment ihr auf welchen Fisch erfolgreich wart.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin
ich fahre in 4 Wochen nach Cala Millor und wollte eigentlich mal meine Telerute mit einpacken. Nun ist meine Frage, ob es sich überhaupt dort lohnt noch zu angeln, oder ist dort außer Meeräschen nichts mehr im Wasser.
Hätte Lust mich mal abends auf eine Mole zu setzten oder vielleicht auch mal eine Bootstour zu machen.
Hat eventuell jemand Tipps für die Region?
Danke im Voraus

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bei Cala Bona sind 4 lange Molen. Da hatte ich mein Glück versucht. Allerdings nur Kleinzeug gefangen.....


Denke Abends oder Nachts kannste da aber unter Umständen was bessere fangen.


Bitte eine Lizens vorab besorgen! Bin zwar nicht kontrolliert worden - aber man muss es ja nicht beschwören...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja die Molen in Cala Bona habe ich bereits gesehen.
Weist du, ob man gleich daneben am und im Hafen angeln darf?
Eine Lizenz werde ich mir auf jeden Fall besorgen.
Hab gehört in Cala Millor gibt es direkt einen guten Angelshop.
Kann man dort auch seine Lizenz erwerben?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Fr33 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

 also in den Häfen selber ist Angeln verboten. Stehen überall Schilder. Kann ich verstehen, Schnüre auf Booten usw..

 Die Lizenz würde ich online kaufen. Kostet 15€ für 2 Jahre  Mit dem Google übersetzer klappt das schon. 

 Ja den besagten Angelladen in Cala Millor habe ich NICHT gefunden.... hatte eh meinen Kram von daheim mit.


----------



## Mett (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@ Raubfischultra

Wenn du dir die Lizenz holst oder online ausfüllst bekommst du eine Karte die angibt wo das Angeln erlaubt ist (+eine Liste mit den Mindestmaßen)

@ FR33 

Fangerlebnisse ?


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Guck mal bei Post # 238 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908&page=24


----------



## Mett (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Post # 238
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908&page=24



Ahh ok mein Fehler, dachte du warst jetzt nochmal unten 

Montag gehts bei mir los, mal sehn ob sich wie letztes Jahr wieder ein paar größere Exeplare auf meine Köder einlassen. :g


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich wollte gerade den Fischereischein auf der Seite http://dgpesca.caib.es/ buchen und habe gemerkt, dass man die NIE Nummer braucht, um den Fischereischein zu beantragen.Jetzt muss ich erstmal eine E-Mail dort hin schicken, sodass er den Eingang bearbeitet. Dass das so aufwändig ist, mal ein paar Tage zu fischen, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Mett (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade den Fischereischein auf der Seite http://dgpesca.caib.es/ buchen und habe gemerkt, dass man die NIE Nummer braucht, um den Fischereischein zu beantragen.Jetzt muss ich erstmal eine E-Mail dort hin schicken, sodass er den Eingang bearbeitet. Dass das so aufwändig ist, mal ein paar Tage zu fischen, hätte ich nicht gedacht.




Wenn du als nicht Spanier einfach Name, Geburtsdatum und Reisepassnummer einträgst reicht das aus !! 
(eventuell noch deine Wohnadresse)

Finde das besser als ich muss im Urlaub noch irgendwo hinfahren, Lizenz beantragen, zur Bank einzahlen, zurück zum Office die Einzahlungsbestäigung vorzeigen und die Lizenz holen ....


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Mett schrieb:


> Wenn du als nicht Spanier einfach Name, Geburtsdatum und Reisepassnummer einträgst reicht das aus !!
> (eventuell noch deine Wohnadresse)



Das Problem ist, ich habe leider keinen Reisepass


----------



## Mett (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Dann trag deine Ausweisnummer vom Personalausweis oder Führerschein ein !
Es geht ja nur darum das du mit einem Ausweis bestätigen kannst das es deine Lizenz ist.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Richtig.... entweder Nummer vom Reisepass, Perso etc. das reicht schon. Zu 90% kommt eh keiner unf fragt. Aber WENN mal einer fragt und man nix dabei hat - dann kanns im Ausland teuer werden.


Daher auch umbedingt die Schutzzonen beachten!!!


----------



## Mett (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Richtig.... entweder Nummer vom Reisepass, Perso etc. das reicht schon. Zu 90% kommt eh keiner unf fragt. Aber WENN mal einer fragt und man nix dabei hat - dann kanns im Ausland teuer werden.
> 
> 
> Daher auch umbedingt die Schutzzonen beachten!!!



Hast du das PDF mit den Schutzzonen noch ?
Ich finde das gerade nicht 
Vieleicht kannst es ja irgendwo online stellen #6


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich schaue mal daheim, mit Glück habe ich es noch auf der Festplatte.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja das wäre richtig gut von dir.
Ich werde auf jedenfall eine Lizenz kaufen. Die 15 € sind wirklich nicht viel für 2 Jahre.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hab mir mal paar hübsche Stellen rausgesucht. Wisst Ihr, ob man dort auch am Tag auf Hornhechte o.ä. mit der Spinnrute fischen kann?


----------



## Mainschneider (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hola Angelkollegen, 

Kann mir jemand was zum angeln in den Trinkwasserreservoirs (Gorg Blau, Cuber) sagen?
Hat da einer Erfahrungen? 
Mich interessiert in erster Linie wie es mit dem Hechtbestand aussieht und welche Barscharten vertreten sind. 
Fängige Spots lasse ich mir natürlich auch jederzeit empfehlen. 

Bin dankbar für alle Tipps.

Schönes Wochenende,  euer Mainschneider


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich glaube ich muss doch vor Ort den Angelschein beantragen.
Online kann man leider nur per Kreditkarte oder per Überweisung von eine spanischen Bank bezahlen.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sorry dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe - die Dokumente müsste ich auf dem alten Laptop noch haben. Gucke ich heute abend mal nach. Schick mir mal deine Email Adresse als PN.


@ Ultra


Keine Chance die CreditKarte von den Eltern zu nutzen? Weil vor Ort kann das ne riesen Rennerei werden. Musst da nicht extra nach Palma für? Also ohne Mietwagen etc. wieder echt fürn Popo....


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe - die Dokumente müsste ich auf dem alten Laptop noch haben. Gucke ich heute abend mal nach. Schick mir mal deine Email Adresse als PN.
> 
> 
> @ Ultra
> ...



Leider haben Sie auch keine, obwohl es langsam echt von Vorteil wäre 
Es gäbe aber auch in Manacore ein Landratsamt, wo man auch seinen Schein bekommen kann. Ist etwa 20km von uns entfernt


----------



## Fr33 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Mich zieht es wohl im Sepetember nach der Hauptsaison wieder auf die Insel.... und jaaa die Reiserute kommt wieder mit 


Aus Zeitgründen wird es wohl eher Spinnfischen gehen. Da muss doch mehr vom ufer zu holen sein.


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich hab den Link gefunden bzgl. Mindestmaßen, Schutzzonen usw....


http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/fitxa.do?estua=12&codi=32337&coduo=12


Bitte auf die entsprechenden PDF Links klicken


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier ist es ja ganz schön ruhig geworden.... seid ihr noch alle auf dem 17. Bundesland 


Ich bin Mitte / Ende September wieder auf der Isla Mallorca. Mal wieder im Norden der Insel. Gestern bereits frisch die Lizenz online geholt und dank Google Translator festgestellt - dass ich auch im Norden in der Schutzzone angeln darf (halt nur Di / Do / Sa und So) - aber immerhin. Komische Regeln dort --- aber da muss ich nicht so weit fahren 


Nachdem ich letztes mal leider nur Kleinzeug gefangen habe werde ich mich diesmal etwas mehr mit Kunstködern ausstatten. Da natürlich immer gegen Abend der Wind auffrischt und sich kleinere/ mittlere Wobbler fast nicht mehr werfen lassen, werde ich auf Spin Jigs, Stickbaits, Mefo Köder , aber auch schwere C-Rigs und T-Rigs setzen. Klassischen jiggen vom Ufer brachte leider einiges an Hängern ;(


Mal gucken ob ich nicht ein paar Hornies, Schriftbarsche etc. erwischen kann. Abends dann ggf mal nen Wolfsbarsch etc. Nahe am ufer wird das mit kleinen Thuns oder Baracudas wohl eher nix....


----------



## W-Lahn (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Abends dann ggf mal nen Wolfsbarsch etc. Nahe am ufer wird das mit kleinen Thuns oder Baracudas wohl eher nix....



Also Barracudas lassen sich eigentlich recht gut vom Ufer aus fangen, gerade am Mittelmeer. Als Köder kann ich dir den MaxRap in 11cm empfehlen, lässt sich weit werfen und hat sich als bank für Barracudas herauskristallisiert. Als Vorfach reicht durchsichtige Mono oder Fluo, Stahl brauchst du in der Regel nicht. Beste Fangzeit: eine Stunde vor bis ca. eine Stunde nach Sonnenaufgang....


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Was die Vorfächer angeht, würde ich dennoch meine von daheim mitnehmen. 7-8KG Stahl und halt min. 0,38er FC fürs Spinnfischen. Hab zudem ne 15er PP auf der Rolle.... Auf der E-Spule be 0,28er Mono... 


Habe zum Glück einiges an Weitenjägern vom Rapfenangeln daheim. Werde bei Cala Mesquida mal in dem Bereich angeln (Achtung: Schutzzone) und wohl wieder bei Cala Bona auf den Molen ...




Mal was anderes, habe mir mal die neue Lizenz angschaut und durch den Google Translator (per Hand!!) gejagt:











Im Titel steht frei übesetzt, dass die Lizenz zum Angeln für das Land wäre.... im Text wird dann expliziz aufs Meeresangeln hingewiesen. Hab ich jetzt die korrekte Lizenz für die Küste? Nicht dass ich die falsche habe.... mit hatte der Preis nämlich gewundert. Waren um die 10,xx€ ... dachte es waren mal 15€....


Vielleicht kann jmd der spanisch bzw. katalanisch kann, dass man klären.
Danke!


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Edit: Scheint die richtige Lizenz zu sein und das Terra im Titel bedeutet, dass ich eine Meeresangelizenz (vom Ufer aus) habe...


----------



## W-Lahn (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> 7-8KG Stahl



Also mit Stahlvorfach wirst du keinen Barracuda ans Band bekommen, die sind extrem Vorfachscheu...


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ka ob das klappt... aber bei den Zähnen mache ich mir sorgen dass da ne FC hält...


Erstmal auch egal... muss ja erstmal überhaupt was ans Band bekommen. Wobei auf Spinner die Schriftbarsche richtig drauf gezimmert sind....


----------



## W-Lahn (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ka ob das klappt... aber bei den Zähnen mache ich mir sorgen dass da ne FC hält...
> 
> 
> Erstmal auch egal... muss ja erstmal überhaupt was ans Band bekommen. Wobei auf Spinner die Schriftbarsche richtig drauf gezimmert sind....



Auf Spinner gehen nur Aquariumfische, am besten laufen wirklich schnell geführte Wobbler oder Speed-Jigs. Über die Zähne musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, Barracudas haben ein sehr schmales Maul mit dem sie die Beute vor dem Verzehr greifen und festhalten. Der Wobbler schaut zwar nach ner weile ziemlich ramponiert aus, aber das Vorfach kriegen sie nicht zu packen. Wenn du mal wieder einen der nervigen Schriftbarsche erwischst, kannst du ihn versuchen zu hältern um ihn  an der Segelpose als Köderfisch anzubieten (Dann aber mit Stahl!). Kurzweiliger und eine anschließende Gaumenfreude ist das Jiggen auf Kalamari/Sepien/Kraken mit Squid-Jigs...


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Warst du schön öfters dort angeln? Klingt so  Ich bin oben im Norden.... war sonst immer bei Cala Bona an den Steinmolen.... da gabs halt nur Kleinzeug. Diesmal will es mal Abends/ Nachts versuchen....


----------



## W-Lahn (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Warst du schön öfters dort angeln? Klingt so  Ich bin oben im Norden.... war sonst immer bei Cala Bona an den Steinmolen.... da gabs halt nur Kleinzeug. Diesmal will es mal Abends/ Nachts versuchen....



Meine Erfahrungen stammen aus Griechenland, Zypern und dem spanischen Festland. Die Techniken und zu erwartenden Fänge kann man meiner Meinung nach aber auf die gesamte Mittelmeerküste übertragen. Zumindest hab ich keine größeren Unterschiede bemerkt, wenn man vergleichbare Stellen befischt (Tiefe/Struktur)....


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (11. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin jetzt bis nächste Woche auf Malle im cala Millor. Im Wasser habe ich bis jetzt an den Steinbrocken unter Wasser kleine Fische beobachten können. Weiß jemand welche Fische am Abend/Nacht noch ans flache Ufer kommen und welcher Köder aus dem Supermarkt wie Kalamaris usw. erfolgreich seien könnte?


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

naja die richtigen Köder hast du schon gefunden. Calamaris, Muschelfleisch, Fischfetzen usw. sollten da gehen.....Tagsüber geht halt nicht so viel.... eher Abends versuchen. Schau mal ob ihr nach Cala Bona kommst... da an die Molen gegen abend.....


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nochmal eine konkrete Frage zur Grundmontage.....


Ich weiss dass gegen Abend meist recht ordentlicher Wind geht und man dann mit der Pose eher schlecht da steht. Wie sehen eure Grundmontagen aus? Macht es Sinn ggf Tiroler Hölz zu nehmen, weil die sich weniger festsetzen? 


Hauptaugenmerk sollte das leichte bis mittlere Spinnfischen vom Ufer sein. Zur Not werde ich aber auch etwas Material für Posen und Grundmontagen dabei haben....


----------



## Krallblei (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hola Pescadors

Ich hab die letzten Jahre in Spanien vieles an Ködern ausprobiert.
Mit Tintenfischzeug und Garnelen nicht einen Biss.
Koreanerwürmer aus Angelladen kannst alles fangen am Strand. Leider sind die Dinger teuer und man hat nix zum anfütern.
Mein Topköder ist die Sardine. Kilo kostet um die 5-6 Euro. Da fährt alles drauf ab. Leider ist das Fleisch sehr weich und man muss es bei stärkeren Würfen mit irgendwas sichern. Sei es Nähgarn oder ganz dünner Mono. Abhilife schafft hier aber paar Stunden in Salz legen dann wird es fester.

Ich angel mit simpler Montage. Hauptschnur-gebogenes Tangleboom-Wirbel. Vorfach mit rund einem Meter oder mehr. Tangleboom deshalb weil damit wirklich keine Verwicklungen mehr ums Blei.

Tagsüber mit 0.30 Fluro. Nachts mit normaler 0.45 Mono. 

Diese Erfahrungen beruhen auf Angeln am Sandstrand.

Gruss


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich werde schon recht felsige Bereiche in der Nähe haben.... am Stand angeln ist immer so ne Sache.... nicht ganz meins....


Wie gesagt, würde gerne mal Spinnfischen und was fangen  Hornhechte, Brassen, usw...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So hab jetzt im Supermarkt mir Tintenfische Garnelen und noch eine Art Kalamaris besorgt. Sitze gerade an dr Steinmole die eigentlich recht flach ist. Habt ihr in der Mole gefischt oder draußen Richtung Meer?


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi. Hab zur meerseite hin geangelt.Fast am Ende der Mole. Bist du bei cala Bona?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hi. Hab zur meerseite hin geangelt.Fast am Ende der Mole. Bist du bei cala Bona?



 Genau an der letzten Mole vor dem Hafen.
Bis jetzt einen fisch (20cm)


----------



## W-Lahn (12. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hola Pescadors
> 
> Ich hab die letzten Jahre in Spanien vieles an Ködern ausprobiert.
> Mit Tintenfischzeug und Garnelen nicht einen Biss.
> ...



Kalamari-Stücke sind ein Top-Köder und halten eine Ewigkeit am Haken, wundert mich sehr dass du darauf keine Bisse verbuchen konntest. Gerade beim Grundangeln kommt man mit Mollusken als Köder kaum zur Ruhe weil alles mögliche beißt ( leider wenig selektiv). Auf Kalamari auf Grund hab ich sogar meinen ersten und bisher größten Wolfsbarsch gefangen..


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Und ging die Nacht noch was Ultra?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und ging die Nacht noch was Ultra?


Ein Fisch ist mir noch ausgeschlitzt, aber ich hab auch nicht so lange gefischt, da mein Akku vom Handy fast leer war und ich dann auch kein Licht mehr hätte . Werde es heute aber mal draußen Richtung Meer von der Mole probieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Fr33 - ich benutze eigentl. fast nur TirolerHölzl wenn ich vom Ufer aus fische!
         Da auch bei mir der Grund felsig ist! Kalamari aus dem Supermarkt ist   kein so guter Köder mMn, dann hol`dir lieber fangfrische Sardienen morgens beim Kutterfischer! Wichtig ist ein Siliconfaden, mit dem du die Sardienenstücke am Haken fest umwickeln kannst. Auch gibt es im Meer selbst beste Köder für lau, das wären zBsp. Purpurschnecken(im Fuß wird der Haken fixiert), dass innere von Seegurken oder auch die Napfschnecke lässt sich überall finden. Wenn du unbedingt auf Teufel komm raus mit Kalamar fischen willst, klopfe deine Stücke wie ein Wiener Schnitzel, bevor du diese an den Haken machst!
lg


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich hab 2 Reisespinnruten dabei und 2 Rollen... jeweils eine Spule mit Geflecht... andere mit 0,28er Mono. Ja mit Köfis wollt ich das auch mal testen. Calamaris brachten nur kleine Fische....


----------



## glavoc (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Fr33 - wenn du spinnen willst, ließ dir mal den Angeln in Kroatien Trööt durch, da hab ich das meiste zu geschrieben und muß mich so nicht ständig wiederholen (jeden Sommer  ) :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304728

Denke, dass meiste läßt sich übertragen 
lg


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke ich les es mal durch. Will nicht nur spinnen... werde auch eine kleine Auswahl an Posen und Grundbleien dabei haben. Auf den E-Spulen ist Mono Schnur und dann sollte das auch drinnen sein.


----------



## Krallblei (13. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich weis das Tintenfischzeug hält wie zähes Leder am Haken. Im Roten Meer der Topköder Nummer eins mit Sternchen. Aber am Sandstrand am Spanischem Festland nicht.

So zumindest meine Erfahrungen.

Gruss


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (14. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*







Gestern ging leider nicht viel. Werde vielleicht mal auf Grund mit Durchlaufblei umstellen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hab mir vorgestern die 2. Reiserute gegönnt.... wieder ne  Spro Globetrotter... aber mit 80Gr WG ... dazu ne 3000er Rolle....

(Muss nur gucken wie ich das alles nach Malle schmuggel.... offiziell ist das ja ne Pärchenreise mit der Holden ^^)


----------



## MalleTobi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo
Jemand aktuell Vorort?
Bin bis zum 8.9 hier an der Ostküste. 
Bisher leider ohne erfolg...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust oder aktuelle Tipps. 
Danke voraus....
MfG


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Tobi,


auf was und wie versuchst du es denn? Mittags war nie viel zu holen.... selbst die kleinen nicht. Versuche mal vor dem Frühstück oder nach dem Abendessen in der Dämmerung die Stunde mitzunehmen....


----------



## Seneca (31. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey Leute,
für mich gehts Mitte Oktober für eine Woche nach Mallorca. Und da soll auch ein bisschen geangelt werden. Man braucht ja anscheinend eine Lizenz. 
Ich habe mich durch einige Seiten des Threads hier geklickt, um an mehr Infos zu kommen. Bin aber nicht hundert Pro fündig geworden. Da u.a. widersprüchliche Aussagen.
Daher meine kurze Frage:

Wo kann ich mir schon vorm Urlaub eine Lizens zum Angeln am Meer online besorgen ohne vor Ort nach Palma etc.fahren zu müssen? Und reicht die dann aus?

Vielen Dank!:m


----------



## Fr33 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Seneca.

schick mir mal ne PN mit deiner Email Adresse... habe mir den Link im Büro gespeichert. Auf die schnelle habe ich den auch nicht gefunden...

Lizenz kostet für  2 Jahre 10,01EUR. Brauchst aber ne Kreditkarte um das online zu machen....

Du brauchst def. ne Lizenz. In Häfen ist das angeln meist verboten. Schutzgebiete gibt's auch noch ne Menge, wo man gar nicht oder nur an bestimmten Tagen angeln darf...

LG
Sascha


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

http://www.xl-mallorca.com/angeln-auf-mallorca.html

Dort steht alles und falls du keine Kreditkarte hast, kannst du auch dort die Orte der Ausgabestellen sehen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> 
> auf was und wie versuchst du es denn? Mittags war nie viel zu holen.... selbst die kleinen nicht. Versuche mal vor dem Frühstück oder nach dem Abendessen in der Dämmerung die Stunde mitzunehmen....



In Spanien ist die goldene Stunde der Dämmerung eigentlich immer vor dem Abendessen  
Wünsche noch viel Erfolg


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Was vielleicht noch wichtig zu erwähnen ist:

Wenn du vor Ort zB in Palma dir die Karte holst (sieht aus wie eine EC-Karte), nimm auf jeden Fall jemanden mit, der Spanisch oder Katalanisch spricht, sonst hast du verloren, wenn du die Papiere ausfüllen musst.

Ohne meine Schwester wäre ich komplett aufgeschmissen gewesen.

Ich habe in Port de Soller und Umgebung geangelt, allerdings nur ein paar kleine Brassenarten gefangen, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## Fr33 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin,


wie gesagt man kann sich das ganze auch per Internet Online ausfüllen und ausdrucken. Das ist bequemer als sich im Urlaub ohne große Spanisch bzw. Kalanischkentnisse aufs Amt zu begeben....


----------



## Krallblei (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Warum ist das auf Malle so kompliziert?
Auf dem Festland geh ichs aufs Amt, leg meinen Ausweis hin und sag Licencia de pesca und hab das Ding nach 3 Minuten. In den Angelläden genau das gleiche.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Warum ist das auf Malle so kompliziert?
> Auf dem Festland geh ichs aufs Amt, leg meinen Ausweis hin und sag Licencia de pesca und hab das Ding nach 3 Minuten. In den Angelläden genau das gleiche.



Wahrscheinlich weil die Balearen/Katalanen einen gewissen Autonomie-Status genießen und die Verwaltung anders funktioniert, als auf dem Festland. Da ich aber noch nie auf dem spanischen Festland war, ist es nur eine Vermutung.

Bei mir war es letztes Jahr so, dass ich erstmal ein Formular ausfüllen musste (ohne Spanisch-Kenntnisse wäre das nicht gegangen), dann musste ich mit nem Wisch zur Bank und dort das Geld auf ein Konto einzahlen und anschließend wieder zurück, den Zahlungsbeleg vorlegen und dann habe ich die licencia bekommen.

Mit Englisch oder Deutsch wäre das nichts zu machen gewesen, der gute Mann vor Ort konnte nur spanisch.

Vermute mal, der Tipp mit dem Internet ist das Beste. Bei mir ging da ein halber Tag für drauf (Fahrt nach Palma, das Amt finden, Rennerei, Fahrt zurück)


----------



## Fr33 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@ Kaffebarsch


genau so ist es. Hatte 2013 beim ersten Malle Urlaub jmd gefragt wie das hier mit ner Lizenz läuft. Bis dahin hatte ich im Internet alles gelesen, dass man keine Lizenz braucht.. dann doch usw...


Der nette Herr im Hotel war selber Angler und erzählte, dass er inkl. Siesta und den teils echt beschxx. Öffnungszeiten von Banken und Ämtern mehr als 1 Tag gebraucht hat. Dann noch die Sache, dass man nix auf englisch etc, bekommt. Selbst für die online ausfüllbare Lizenz darf man den Google Translator benutzen.... 


Ist also alles nicht so einfach wie es wohl auf dem Festland ist. Besondern fies ist das PDF zum runterladen mit den Schutzzonen usw. Wer da was nicht versteht, für den kann es durchaus teuer werden.


----------



## Krallblei (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Früher musste man aufm Amt auch auf die Bank und das Geld dort einzahlen. Seit diesem Jahr kannst es einfach mit normaler Sparkassen oder Volksbankkarte zahlen. 
In Katalonien bekommst auch die Karte in jedem Angelgeschäft.Die machen das dann online und berechnen ein paar Euro.
Alles easy und kein Gerenne#6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das ist gut zu wissen, danke für die Info! #6

Weiß zwar nicht, wann ich das nächste Mal dorthin komme, aber dann kann ich mir die Rennerei ersparen


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Jo. Ich bin ja aus der selben Ecke wie Krallblei und dort zahlste zwar 5€ mehr, gehst aber einfach in den Angelladen er macht es fertig und in 5min hast du ne gültige Lizenz und bist aufm Heimweg


----------



## MalleTobi (6. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin so hatte heute auch Glück hatte innerhalb 1 Std 4 Aale aus dem Kanal bei sa coma gezogen. 
Montag gehts mit boot raus hoffe da geht mehr als das letzemal(kleiner irgendwas)
MfG


----------



## MalleTobi (6. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Und noch eins zum Thema angellizenz.
Bin auf Male ohne spanisch Kenntnisse in 10 min fertig gewesen. 
In manacor rein dem Typen per Handzeichen gesagt Angel Lizenz und keine 2 Minuten später nen Zettel für die Bank nebenan gehabt und 5 min später hatte ich die Karte für 3 Jahre gültig unter 20 Euro. Nur so zur Info.


----------



## Mett (7. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wo in Manacor warst du da ? #c


----------



## Mustang11 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich werd morgen nach palma ins hauptamt gehen, hab aber eine einheimische zur Unterstützung dabei. Bin noch bis zum 25.  In paguera (west Süd West)


----------



## AalNils (8. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Aloah aus Cala Millor. Woche 1 von 3 rum! Heute bin ich mal 80 km die Südostküste abgefahren - da waren EINIGE vielversprechende Stellen.

Jemand in der Nähe? Evtl. Lust auf ein gemeinsames Angeln?


----------



## Mustang11 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bei mir gings echt fix. Kam um 13:00 an und musste nur fix mit dem zahlschein zur bank (2min zu Fuß um die ecke) und hatte den schein um 13:20...
So nun noch shoppen und dann entweder heut abend noch oder morgen früh ab ans wasser |rolleyes


----------



## Mainschneider (10. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi,  wer online bezahlt bekommt die Lizenz für 10 € und einen Cent. 
Wer zur bank bezahlen geht muss zehn euro mehr bezahlen, bekommt dafür aber eine Karte im sheckkartenformat.
Wir waren in palma in der carrer dels foners Nummer 10.

Eine Bank ist wenige Schritte die Straße hoch.
Und etwas unterhalb der Behörde auf der rechten Straßenseite ist so ne Art autolackiererei, da kriegt man für ein paar cent die Kopie vom perso.

Mit dem Beleg das man bezahlt hat und der Kopie vom perso zurück zur Behörde und man bekommt seine Lizenz. 

Dazu gibts noch eine Liste mit sämtlichen fischarten und Mindestmaßen.
Lade später ein Bild davon hoch.

Gruß euer Mainschneider


----------



## Mainschneider (10. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier sind mal alle Anlaufstellen wo es die Lizenz gibt:

Palma : C/dels Foners,10 Tel.971 17 61 00

Campos : C/ Vàzques Mella, 7 Tel. 971 65 03 32, 971 17 61 00

Felanitx : C/ Juan Capò, 6 Tel. 971 58 00 72

Inca : C/ Selleters, 25 im Poligono Mazari, Tel. 971 88 70 09

Manacor : Via Portugal, 41 bajos, Tel. 971 55 14 79, 971 55 37 00

Sa Pobla : Ctra. Sa Pobla – Muro Km 1,5 , Poligono De Sa Vileta, Tel. 971 54 04 51


----------



## AalNils (12. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Unverhofft kommt oft!


----------



## Franz_x (12. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



AalNils schrieb:


> Unverhofft kommt oft!



........und hoffentlich noch öfter!

Petri - auf was hast Du sie gefangen?

Grüße
Franz


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Mmmhhhh, das Gerät im Hintergrund sieht eher "rudimentär" aus ............ :q

tight lines 
Tom


----------



## AalNils (13. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> ........und hoffentlich noch öfter!
> 
> Petri - auf was hast Du sie gefangen?
> 
> ...



Tiefkühlgambas von Lidl. Die Einheimischen haben mich bei der Ankunft hart ausgelacht.. :vik:

Wobei das wirklich ein riesiger Glücksfang war, darauf war ich als letztes aus, ganz einfach weil ich weiß, wie selten die Biester ohne Boot beißen.


----------



## AalNils (13. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh, das Gerät im Hintergrund sieht eher "rudimentär" aus ............ :q
> 
> tight lines
> Tom



Rudimentär ist gar kein Ausdruck. Kurz vor'm Urlaub noch zwei 3,00m Teleruten gekauft, hatte keine Lust auf's Sportgepäck hin und her. Bei der im Hintergrund ist natürlich auch direkt der oberste Schnurführungsring abgebrochen, dementsprechend sieht das so aus, wie's aussieht..


----------



## Franz_x (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus ,

man kann die schon ganz gut vom Ufer fangen, macht nur kaum jemand. 
Köderfisch an der Oberfläche und ca 50m vom Ufer. Wenn du eine Stelle hast wo sie rumziehen dann geht es auch so, zumindest bei mir in Italien. 

Grüße 
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schöne Llampuga! Traumfisch, lass ihn dir schmecken!


----------



## Mainschneider (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi Leute, wollten am Samstag raus fahren um Raons zu fangen, leider nix draus geworden.
Freundin hat die Austern vom Mercat nich vertragen|krank:.


Wie siehts bei euch aus? Fangt ihr welche bzw. angelt ihr überhaupt drauf?

Buena pescar   

Mainschneider


----------



## AalNils (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Heute nochmal 4 Stunden los gewesen, 2 schöne Goldmakrelen (Lidl Garnelen,  ich sags Euch! ) und ein undefinierbares etwas, das mir mein 0,40er Vorfach in 3 Sekunden zerschreddert hat.

Falls Jemand sein Glück versuchen möchte, Cala Murada, Ctra. Lisboa bis zum Ende durchfahren, dort ist ein unbebautes Grundstück, das zum Wasser führt. Aber vorsicht: Der Weg ist sprichwörtlich steinig.. 

Evtl. sieht man sich ja am Wasser! :vik:


----------



## Mett (15. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@AalNils

Sehr schöne Fänge, zu beneiden #6

Mit welcher Montur angelst du, welche Hakengröße ?


----------



## AalNils (15. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Montage ist relativ primitiv, Anti-Tangle-Boom mit 'nem 60 Gramm Birnenblei, und 'nem 1er Aalhaken.

Übrigens: Wer auch immer von Euch meinen Tip befolgt hat: Es ist wirklich mehr als respektlos euren Müll dort zu lassen. Mich hätte das an sich gar nicht so gestört, wenn der Angelmüll, der dort in MASSEN lag, nicht aus Deutschland käme..!


----------



## Fr33 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



AalNils schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wer auch immer von Euch meinen Tip befolgt hat: Es ist wirklich mehr als respektlos euren Müll dort zu lassen. Mich hätte das an sich gar nicht so gestört, wenn der Angelmüll, der dort in MASSEN lag, nicht aus Deutschland käme..!



Jop das geht gar nicht! ich sag immer wer den Scheiss bis zum Angelplatz schleppen kann, schafft das auch zum nächsten Mülleimer ...


----------



## Mett (16. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



AalNils schrieb:


> Montage ist relativ primitiv, Anti-Tangle-Boom mit 'nem 60 Gramm Birnenblei, und 'nem 1er Aalhaken.
> 
> Übrigens: Wer auch immer von Euch meinen Tip befolgt hat: Es ist wirklich mehr als respektlos euren Müll dort zu lassen. Mich hätte das an sich gar nicht so gestört, wenn der Angelmüll, der dort in MASSEN lag, nicht aus Deutschland käme..!



Tja damit geh ich an meinem Spot leider im Seegras unter ...

Bin im Winter wieder in Cala Ratjada da gibts auch ein paar nette Spots Richtung Leuchtturm bei dem "punto de Cala Gat"

Dort gibt es Tiefen von 5 - 25 m in Ufernähe aber leider sehr viel Seegras und ich hab noch nicht die optimale Montage gefunden #c 


Das mit dem Müll ist echt ärgerlich, ich nehme meist mehr mit als ich gebracht habe, letztes Jahr hat sich mein Sohn einen rostigen Haken eingetreten, das ist auch kein Event das man im Urlaub braucht.
Also nehmt bitte euren Müll mit das ist doch echt nicht so schwer #6


----------



## Franz_x (16. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,



Mett schrieb:


> Dort gibt es Tiefen von 5 - 25 m in Ufernähe aber leider sehr viel Seegras und ich hab noch nicht die optimale Montage gefunden #c




dann such mal nach "pesca teleferica"! Ist zwar etwas ungewöhnlich, aber es funktioniert in allen Wassertiefen - von der Oberfläche bis zum Grund.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## AalNils (16. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Jup, die vom Franz genannte Montage funktioniert recht gut - zumindest so lange, wie es am Grund nicht steinig ist. Meine Bleie haben sich danit böse verhakt.

Cala Ratjada würde ich nicht empfehlen, War einige Male dort, scheint ziemlich tot zu sein. Viele Angler, k(l)eine Fische.

Alles Richtung Süden runter ab Sa Coma sieht aber ziemlich gut aus, dort wird massig gefangen! :m


----------



## Mett (16. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke für den Tipp, die Montage sieht interessant aus,
sehe ich das richtig das die komplett ohne Vorfach verwendet wird ?

Also ich weis ja nicht was im Süden alles gefangen wird aber ich habe immer wieder einiges an Fängen gesehen.
Letztes Jahr gings auch bei mir besser, dieses Jahr war ziemlich tote Hose im August.

Aber vieleicht schaff ich ja mal nach sa Coma


----------



## Franz_x (16. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

die Montage ist etwas ungewöhnlich. Am Ende der Schnur ist das Blei - ich habe es an einer dünnen Schnur, damit beim Hänger nur das Blei weg ist und nicht der Fisch. Du wirfst das Blei einfach aus und spannst die Schnur. Dann hängst Du das Vorfach mit dem Köderfisch mit einem Karabiner in die Hauptschnur und lässt ihn schwimmen. Wenn es auf Goldmakrelen uws. an der Oberfläche geht, dann vor dem Karabiner eine Wasserkugel, damit der Köderfisch an der Oberfläche bleibt. Der Köderfisch sollte dann schön langsam vom Ufer weg schwimmen.....Seit ich Circle-Hooks verwende, habe ich auch kaum mehr Fehlbisse.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Mett (16. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die Montage ist etwas ungewöhnlich. Am Ende der Schnur ist das Blei - ich habe es an einer dünnen Schnur, damit beim Hänger nur das Blei weg ist und nicht der Fisch. Du wirfst das Blei einfach aus und spannst die Schnur. Dann hängst Du das Vorfach mit dem Köderfisch mit einem Karabiner in die Hauptschnur und lässt ihn schwimmen. Wenn es auf Goldmakrelen uws. an der Oberfläche geht, dann vor dem Karabiner eine Wasserkugel, damit der Köderfisch an der Oberfläche bleibt. Der Köderfisch sollte dann schön langsam vom Ufer weg schwimmen.....Seit ich Circle-Hooks verwende, habe ich auch kaum mehr Fehlbisse.
> 
> ...



Danke für Erklärung,
 klingt ja echt interessant und man kann ja eine Perle als Stopper für den Mindestabstand zum Blei montieren sonst würde es meinem Fall ja wieder im Seegras verschwinden .


----------



## Fr33 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



AalNils schrieb:


> Jup, die vom Franz genannte Montage funktioniert recht gut - zumindest so lange, wie es am Grund nicht steinig ist. Meine Bleie haben sich danit böse verhakt.
> 
> Cala Ratjada würde ich nicht empfehlen, War einige Male dort, scheint ziemlich tot zu sein. Viele Angler, k(l)eine Fische.
> 
> Alles Richtung Süden runter ab Sa Coma sieht aber ziemlich gut aus, dort wird massig gefangen! :m



Servus,

bzgl. Cala Ratjada etc.---- rund um dem Ort ist ja nix mit Angeln oder? Ist doch alles Schongebiet oder? War paar mal in Cala Bona an den Molen. Aber da wird es erst gegen Abend voller  ich fliege am Freitag hin und bin oben bei Cala Mesquida. Jmd schon mal vorab nen Tipp für ne Ecke wo man bisschen Spinnfischen kann? Bisher habe ich nie Ecken gefunden, wo es ab Ufer schnell runter auf mehrere Meter Tiefe geht (ausgenommen die Molen bei Cala Bona). Hab mein Mädel dabei und bin nur 8 Tage auf der Insel - also wird dann eher weniger mit Ansitz -  werde daher zu 70% Spinnangel Kram dabei haben.

PS: Mietwagen ist die ganze Woche vorhanden. 

LG
Sascha


----------



## Mett (17. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Angelgebiet Cala Ratjada

auf der Ostseite darf man Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag
angeln und zwar in dem Bereich von Sa Pedruscada bis zum Leuchtturm.

punto de Cala Gat ist ein ganz guter Spot den mir ein paar Einheimische mal Empfohlen haben.
Das ist ein großer Felsspitz auf einer Seite eine Bucht auf der anderen das offene Meer.
Mann muss ein wenig suchen aber es gibt einige Stellen an denen man gut zum Wasser kommt. (festes Schuhwerk denn dort ist etwas herumklettern angesagt)

Mein Lieblingspot ist ganz an der Spitze wo nach ca 40 Meter noch ein großer Fels im Wasser steht.
Dort haben wir unter anderem schon einige schöne Baracudas gefangen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Mett schrieb:


> Angelgebiet Cala Ratjada
> 
> auf der Ostseite darf man Dienstag, Donnerstag, Samstag und Sonntag
> angeln und zwar in dem Bereich von Sa Pedruscada bis zum Leuchtturm.
> ...



Moin Mett,

danke für die Info. Meinst du mit der Ostseite Cala Mesquida bzw. den felsigen Bereich dort? Wenn ja, genau da liegt mein Hotel .

Mit dem Schutzgebiet meinte ich den grünen Bereich rund um Cala Ratjada (hier mal in das Info Online Heft schauen). dieses Gebiet darf soweit ich weiss har nicht beangelt werden:

http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/fitxa.do?estua=12&codi=32337&coduo=12

(Seite 26).


----------



## Mett (17. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Cala Mesquida ist schon Schutzgebiet ich habe dir den bereich mal als route auf Google Maps gekennzeichnet.

https://www.google.at/maps/dir/39.7...023,3.4685518,1933m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e2

der Berreich geht noch ein Stück weiter bis zum Leuchtturm aber dort kommt man sogut wie gar nicht ans Wasser.


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ok jetzt hab ich es gesehen... die Ecke ist dann quasi kurz unterhalb der grünen Zone. 

Frei Übersetzt:

Hellblaue Zone (ZPE) : Spezielle Schutzzone... gar nix mit Angeln!

Blaue Zone: Angeln gestattet - aber nur DI + Do + Sa + So (und dann auch nur tagsüber)

Grün weiss gestrichelte Zone: Hier ebenfalls nix mit Angeln usw. Nicht mal Ankern usw.

Blau weiss gestrichelte Zone: Angeln ebenfalls nur an 4 Tagen der Woche gestattet - Schleppen verboten! Ankern erlaubt bzw. ein Muss. Allerdings ist in dem Bereich ein spezieller Bootsangelschein Vorraussetzung. 

heißt im Umkehrschluss.... an Stellen die keine Kennzeichnung haben, darf ich also angeln.


----------



## Mett (18. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

soweit richtig nur bei der blauen Zone gilt meines Wissen auch das Angelverbot.

Was bei nicht gekennzeichneten Stellen ist ist eine gute Frage |kopfkrat


----------



## Mett (18. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hab gerade nochmal nachgelesen scheinbar darf man in in den nicht gekennzeicheten  Zonen jeden Tag angeln.

Also wenn du einen guten Spot unter (Südlich) der Cala Pedruscada findest sag Bescheid dann hab ich für den Winter schon einen Ausweichspot und ein paar Tage mehr zu angeln


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo mett.Bin vor einer Stunde im Hotel angekommen. Ich hab hier nochmal gefragt, im hellblauen Bereich darf man angeln. Halt nur an 4 Tagen in der Woche. Ansonsten sind alle Bereiche ohne Markierung frei. Bin selbst noch auf der Suche nach Stellen per Google maps.


----------



## Mett (18. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Dann wünsch ich dir einen schönen Urlaub ein ein herzliches Petri !!

Vieleicht hilft dir das noch bei der Spotsuche:

http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@14&key=yvjqFotdT

P.S.: wenn du Satellit einblendest ist die Auflösung teilweise besser als auf Google Maps


----------



## Fr33 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So, der erste Angeltag hätte eig heute sein sollen. Genau um diese Uhrzeit. Hatte mir die Ecke bei Cala Mesquida raus gepickt und wollte vor dem Abendessen ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute machen. Allerdings hat sich das leider erledigt. Seit gestern drückt der Wind hier recht gut aufs Land und daher haben wir Wellen ohne Ende. Am Stand selbst weht seit gestern die rote Flagge.... 

War eben mal unten dem vermeidlich Spot, aber Wellen an die 2m, Wind von vorne und immer wieder noch höhere Wellen die die Felsen hoch peitschen sind ne Nummer so heftig.....


----------



## Mett (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das wird schon, meistens flaut der Wind schnell wieder ab und das Wasser ist wieder ruhig genug zum angeln.

Du kannst auch in er ein oder anderen Bucht mal nachsehen ob es dort besser ist.


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

heute sieht die Wasserwelt schon wieder ganz anders aus. Kaum Wind und wenn kommt er aus dem Süden... also hab quasi Rückenwind 

heute mal mal "Spots" Angefahren.....

1) Sa Coma:

Hier ist eig nur die Landzunge links vom Strand (einer der vollsten den ich kenne) interessant. Da kommt man aber echt bescheiden hin.... um es nett zu sagen. Also mal kurz für 2h Angeln ist da nicht drinnen...

2) Cala Bona

Hier sind die besagten Steinmolen nicht schlecht. Würde allerdings immer die äußeren der 4 Molen nehmen. Da gehts tiefer runter..... sitzen immer ein paar Angler und versuchen ihr Glück mit Pose und Brot auf Brassen und Meeräschen...

3) Cala Millor:

Hier muss ich schauen, ob ich an der äußeren Befestigung des Hafens bzw. an den Spitze der Ausfahrt zur Meerseite hin angeln kann und darf. In den Häfen ist Angeln verboten.... das ist klar. Aber wie sieht es quasi "davor" aus. Die Schilder enden nämlich mit den letzten Booten die vor vertäut sind. Wie gesagt ich will nicht IM Hafen angeln, sondern quasi auf den Steinen "davor" ins offene Meer.... ggf weiss da jmd mehr....


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hängt ein wenig davon ab, wer gerade Dienst hat

Das wird zum Teil sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt. In Port de Soller wurde ich von der Guardia Civil weggescheucht, weil dass Angeln auf Hafengelände grundsätzlich verboten sei (auch wenn man zum Meer hinaus wirft).

2 Tage später saßen genau dort 3 Angler und haben ein Schwätzchen mit der Guardia Civil gehalten, also bin ich auch dorthin und habe dann ohne Probleme dort geangelt.

Wenn du kein Risiko eingehen willst, geh am Besten mit der Angel erst gar nicht in den Hafen rein bzw. beobachte, ob da andere Angler stehen, dann kann man meistens sich gefahrlos dazu stellen. Die locals wissen in der Regel sehr gut, was toleriert wird und was nicht


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

ja will auf jeden Fall Ärger vermeiden. Hatte mich schon durchgefragt, aber fragste dort 5 Leute, bekommst du 5 versch. Antworten. Hatte mich also nicht weiter gebracht. Andererseits ist das ne Ecke wo man echt gut und schnell auf tiefes Wasser stößt..... Ideal um da mal schnell mit nem Wobbler oder Popper die Wasserfläche abzusuchen...

Gar nicht so einfach hier vor Ort. Hat schon was von Deutschland.... da musst du auch schauen, dass du ja nicht irgendwo angelst, wo du es nicht darfst usw...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Genau das ist manchmal das Problem. Im Angelladen hieß es: "Im Hafen kannst du ruhig gehen, sagt keiner was" - nach 20min standen die Jungs vor mir und haben mich - zum Glück - nur weggescheucht.

Grundsätzlich bin ich im Ausland auch lieber übervorsichtig, die Strafen sind zum Teil echt heftig. Wenn du Glück hast, ist die Guardia Civil grad da, die hängen öfters am Hafen ab (zumindest in Port de Soller lungerten die gerne da rum) - dann einfach fragen.


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Heute war keiner da oder auch nur in der Nähe (G.C). 

Aber immerhin saßen an der zum Hafen hin gehenden Seite ein paar Engländer die bisi auf Brassen gestippt haben. Morgen kann ich mal ein Würfe direkt vor dem Hotel machen.... dann ist das Angeln wieder erlaubt hier...


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ist den Spaniokeln eigentlich langweilig? Für so eine Tüpferl********rei an Regeln muss man doch schon vor Langeweile sterben!


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist den Spaniokeln eigentlich langweilig? Für so eine Tüpferl********rei an Regeln muss man doch schon vor Langeweile sterben!



Die einzigen die das so eng sehen sind die Touristen ....


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn man sich da nicht auf spanisch bzw. katalanisch verständigen kann, würde ich es pers. nicht riskieren wollen meine Ausrüstung da zu lassen und ggf noch 300€ oder mehr da zu lassen.

Sicher ist eben sicher.... 

(Auch wenn es böse klingt - aber Touris lassen sich leichter abzocken / abledern als Einheimische)

@ Andal

Musst dir mal die Regeln in den Google Translator übersetzen lassen. Da wird dir je nach Gebiet sogar der Abstand von der Hakenspitze zum Hakenschenkel vorgegeben.... ohne Mist!


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



> Auch wenn es böse klingt - aber Touris lassen sich leichter abzocken / abledern als Einheimische



Nichts anderes wird der Grund für so eine celebrale Diarrhoe sein!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Vielleicht wollen sie ja nur, dass sich deutsche Beamte und Angelfunktionäre auch wohlfühlen #d

Viel Glück Fr33! #6 Egal wie gut man fängt, so schöne Angelplätze wird man nicht jeden Tag haben

PS: Mein Avatar ist vom Angeln auf Mallorca... mir blutet grad ein wenig das Herz


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also die Guardia civil übernimmt bei uns ne ganz andere Aufgabe im Hafen...
Es gibt allerdings eine Marina in der es ausdrücklich verboten ist und dich eben die Hafenarbeiter vom Port wegscheuchen. Find ich auch ok denn so ist es ein Refugium für Fische. 

Das mit dem Angeln an verbotenen Stellen kenn ich vom Hafen dort wo die Fischerboot ihren Fang anlanden. ISt natürlich ein Topspot und es angeln immer welche mit Handleinen da. Wenn der Hafenmeister oder we auch immer das ist, dort ist dann sind alle innerhalb von 1min weg. Den Stress kriegst du erst wenn du dich weigerst, so meine Meinung.


----------



## MalleTobi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Mett schrieb:


> Wo in Manacor warst du da ? #c



Manacor : Via Portugal, 41 bajos, Tel. 971 55 14 79, 971 55 37 00


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hab heute den ersten Erfolg vernehmen können... wenn auch nur nen kleinen 

War heute früh draußen um vor dem Frühstück mal die Spinnrute zu schwingen. Hab gerade den Sonnenaufgang mitgenommen ... traumhaft...







Die ersten Würde mit Poppern, Minnow und Blinkern brachte níx. In der Ferne meinte ich mal was gesehen zu haben.... aber hatte nix gebissen.

Dann mal nen Stickbait montiert und raus gefeuert. Immernoch nix. Aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen, dass an einer Stelle in ca. 15m Entfernung ab und an kleine Fischchen aus dem Wasser sprangen.... da musste also der Köder hin. Auf halben Weg zum Ufer dann eine Welle hinter dem Stickbait und schon hing was am Haken....

Ein kleiner Hornhecht hatte sich den Stick geschnappt... leider am Maul UND in der Seite gehakt.....War ein bischen doof gelaufen.

Meine Freundin hat mich beim Angeln besucht und das kurze Video hier aufgenommen:

http://www.vidup.de/v/8OGCS/


----------



## anzip (22. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Mittelmeer ist doch tot. Wenn ihr was fangen wollt, fahrt in die Albufera.
Aale, Karpfen, Doraden, Wolfsbarsche, alles da.
Und ja, die ziehen zum jagen fast bis Sa Pobla.
Falls es schon genug geregnet hat, findet ihr da auch genug Tauwürmer.
Achtet darauf das ihr den richtigen Schein habt! Auch in der Walachei kontrolliert die Guardia.
Erlaubt bis max. 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang. 2 Ruten.


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So nachdem ich heute morgen mal die Bucht am Hotel getestet hatte, habe ich heute Abend bei meiner Regierung nochmal ne kurze Spinnrunde rausholen können. War allerdings sehr spät drann und hab gerade so das letzte Licht des Abends mitgenommen.

War an der besagten Stelle an der Hafenausfahrt und dort war alles in Ordnung. Waren auch noch 2 andere Angler da, die wieder Richtung Haven gestippt haben. Hab mal wieder die Topwater Köder raus gepeitscht... diesmal aber gar nix. Und es wurde immer dunkler.....

Dann nen Wobbler montiert und den raus gefeuert..... Parallel zum Ufer gabs dann auch wirklich mal nen Ruck! Dachte erst wieder an nen Hornie. aber nein.... ein Barrakuda! 













Jawohl der erste in meinem Leben! Kein Riese aber immerhin ein schöner.

Nicht mal 2 Würfe später an ca. der selben Stelle wieder ein Ruck und der Fisch nahm sogar kurz Schnur per Bremse.... 
















Und noch ein Barrakuda....Diesmal etwas größer und def keine Chance den raus zu heben. Also musste der LipGrip her halten und ich etwas klettern. (war übrigens schon dunkel geworden...)

Wieder ein schöner Fisch mit einem bösen Gebiss. (Nach 2 Fischen sieht der Wobbler schon derbe mitgenommen aus... sowas kenne ich nur von Wobbler, die ne stattliche Anzahl Hechte kennen gelernt haben .... Barras haben aber etwas gemeinere Zähne...).


Fazit.... bin stolz wie Oskar, dass ich an einem Tag schon 2 Fischarten mit der Spinnrute gefangen habe! :vik:


----------



## glavoc (23. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri !!! #6 
und weiterhin viel Petri mehr...
lg
#h


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Petri !!! #6
> und weiterhin viel Petri mehr...
> lg
> #h



Danke! Kanns kaum erwarten, dass ich nochmal die Spinnrute auswerfen kann!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (24. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke! Kanns kaum erwarten, dass ich nochmal die Spinnrute auswerfen kann!



Klasse, dickes Petri! #6

Vielen Dank für den Bericht und die tollen Fotos #h Kann mich nur anschließen und weiterhin viel Erfolg wünschen. #h


----------



## Mett (24. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

schöner Fang ! Petri ! 
Hoffentlich kommt noch mehr #6


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nachdem sich endlich das Wetter beruhigt hatte, war ich dann heute abend wieder am Platz. 

Angefangen auf dem Molen bei C. Millor. Eine Stunde nix! Gar nix! Wasser etwas aufgewühlter dank dem Sturm am Tag vorher.... aber war okey. Ich hab alles in Fluten geworfen was ich hatte.... irgendwann meinte ich hinter dem Popper ne Bugwelle gesehen zu haben. Tempo erhöht und in ca. 5m Entfernung konnte ich sehen, dass eine Goldmakrele den Popper verfolgte..... 2 mal Anlauf nahm, und immer seitlich weg drehte... Verammt! Hab den Fisch auf gute 60cm und mehr getippt.... schöne gelbgrüne Flanke gezeigt.... aber half alles nix. Er kam nicht wieder!

Dann wieder zur Hafenausfahrt und dort nen Wolf geworfen... aber wollte nichts beissen. Dann so gegen 20 nach 7 endlich ein Ruck in der Rute.... Der Fisch hängt und bockt erstmal an der Stelle.... Dann sieht er seitlich weg und ist schell an der Oberfläche.... wieder ein kleiner Cuda


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Man Junge ich glaub du bist nicht der schlechteste Spinfischer! Immer so weiter machen, dann werden noch viele dicke Fische folgen. 

Bei dem Mahi kannste einerseits max beschleunigen oder dann einfach stoppen sodass der Fisch drauf aufläuft. Ist aber nur Theorie die mir mal von einem erfahreneren Angler empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

war heute morgen vor dem Frühstück nochmal am Wasser und habe versucht noch was zu erwischen. Leider ist nur 2 mal ein Barra dem Köder bis an die Füße gefolgt... hat aber nicht zugeschnappt....

Sonst ging gar nichts. Wasser lag da wie ein Spiegel.... und das am Meer! War vor Sonnaufgang da und bin dann schließlich so um 8:40Uhr wieder gefahren. Bisher muss ich sagen, dass wohl abends ne bessere Zeit ist als Morgens....

Das war es dann auch, da ich morgen wieder heim fliege. Gerätschaften sind schon sauber gemacht und demontiert.


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey Leute,

erstmal Petri zu den tollen Fängen!

Meine Schwiegereltern haben sich eine Wohnung in Arenal gekauft. Paar hundert Meter vom Club Nautico entfernt. 
Hat einer Erfahrung dort in der Ecke? Leider habe ich dort kein Auto zur Verfügung. Loht sich die Hafenausfahrt bzw. die gesamten Steinschüttungen oder diese "Buhne" gegenüber?
Wie sieht es mit Angelzubehöhr bzw Ruten aus? Lohnt es sich ehr die hier zu kaufen und rüber zu schicken oder gibt es dort brauchbare Angelläden?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

PS: geplant ist vom 29/30.12.15 - 5/6.01.16 wieder da zu sein... Ggf ist ja auch einer von euch da und man könnte zusammen los?


----------



## Mett (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also in Palma gibt es ein ganz nettes Angelgeschäft.

http://www.bazarlaspalmeras.com/contacto.php

Wie es bei Ruten Rollen etc. Preislich aussieht kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, ich habe mir nur Blei und Vorfachschnur geholt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier auch nochmal der Hafen.... 

https://www.google.de/maps/search/club+nautico+mallorca/@39.5019029,2.7488295,19z/data=!3m1!1e3

Bin noch am überlegen wie ich Rollen und Köder rüber bekomme... Fliegen eig immer nur mit Handgepäck. 
Könnte dann nur noch als Sportgepäck aufgegeben werden.


----------



## Mett (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast schick es per Post voraus oder normales Gepäck.
Außerhalb der Sesson geht das mit dem Koffer ja eh extrem schnell.

Haken, Schnur darfst du im Handgepäck nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal der Hafen....
> 
> https://www.google.de/maps/search/club+nautico+mallorca/@39.5019029,2.7488295,19z/data=!3m1!1e3
> 
> ...




Oh da würde ich mich vorher und vor Ort genau Informieren, was ich am Hafen darf oder nicht.... Ggf die Ausläufer zum offenen Meer hin abends beangeln... das wäre mein Plan...


----------



## Snakesfreak (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht...abends oder früh morgens die Molen zum Meer hin befischen.
Morgens spinnen und Abends auf Grund. Denke dass das fischen im Hafen auch verboten sein wird.


----------



## Sledge (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin.
Angelläden gibt´s nicht in Arenal und an der Playa, höchstens mal minderwertigstes Zeug für Touristen. Der nächste Laden ist in Palma Stadt oder eben hinter Can Pastilla Richtung Palma , kurz vor dem Yachthafen .
Interessant ist nur die Mole (Steinschüttung) rechts vom Club Nautico, dann aber weit nach vorne krabbeln, alles andere ist viel zu flach, links vom Hafen sowieso, im Hafen offiziell Angelverbot.
Nachts nicht auf Grund fischen, Köfi , Pulpofetzen oder ganze Gambas oberflächennah anbieten (0,5-1m tief). Auch tagsüber lieber im Mittelwasser oder oberflächennah fischen, auf Grund gehen meist nur Schriftbarsche und Petermännchen.
Mit Brotscheiben anfüttern, ganze Scheiben einfach reinwerfen , treiben lassen und beobachten. Zuerst kommen Meeräschen und  Zahnbrassen und hinter denen sind dann die Räuber her. Schön anzusehen da sich das alles an der Oberfläche abspielt.
Die Köder aus den Automaten kannst du vergessen, fangen nur Kleinzeug, sind oft nicht frisch und überteuert.
Sprich mal nen Marinero im Hafen an, wenn du ihm die Hälfte deines Fanges (an liebsten Pulpo) versprichst, läßt er dich evtl. an die Hafenausfahrt, sind die Top-Stellen. Im Dez./Jan. ist da tote Hose im Hafen, da sollte das mal gehen. San Miguel und Veterano helfen auch bei "Sondergenehmigungen"
In Son Veri Nou, ist bei dir um die Ecke, ist ein Mercadona. Da bekommst du Frischfisch, Gambas usw für wenig Geld, das sind die besten Köder.
Unterm Strich ist dieser Abschnitt aber nicht der Beste, der nächste Yachthafen (Can Pastilla) ist um Längen besser, mehr Fisch und wesentlich bessere Angelstellen. Kannste bequem mit dem Fahrrad oder Linienbus hinfahren, ca 10 Min. Immer an der Playa lang Richtung Palma. Da kannst du auch einfach an der Schranke vorbei reingehen und bis zur Hafenausfahrt laufen . Setz dich dort an die Außenmole, Fisch satt. Nicht an dem großen Becken vor der Promenade fischen, auch wenn das viele tun, ist nur´n halben Meter tief, sieht man aber nicht.

Ach ja, habt ihr die 90qm die bis letzte Woche so günstig angeboten wurden?

Viel Glück #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> Mit Brotscheiben anfüttern, ganze Scheiben einfach reinwerfen , treiben lassen und beobachten. Zuerst kommen Meeräschen und  Zahnbrassen und hinter denen sind dann die Räuber her.



Nene Junge, da kommen sicherlich keine Zahnbrassen wegen Brot. Zahnbrassen sind die Räuber und fressen definitiv kein Brot. (Das auf meinem Profilbild ist z.B. eine Zahnbrasse) 

*Klug*******rmodus aus* Ansonsten sicher super Tipps, vor allem das mit dem Veterano. Wenn der ihn nicht will, trink ihn halt selbst


----------



## Sledge (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hehe, hab sie sogar noch im Album, gefangen auf Dosenmais, Gambas u. Brot im Hafen mit Handleine u. Angel. Kommt drauf an was sie so gewöhnt sind, dort wird von den Urlaubern massenhaft mit Brot gefüttert.
Kann sein daß es Bindenbrassen, Geißbrassen o.ä. sind, dort wurden sie als Zahnbrassen bezeichnet weil die Beißerchen schon recht heftig sind. Gibt aber wohl ne Menge Brassenarten dort, und einige werden unter Zahnbrassen geführt , nicht nur der Dentex, von daher...:q
Kamen immer wenn die Meeräschen das Brot von der Oberfläche gefressen haben, Futterneid?
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja lass sie es nennen wie sie wollen. Es gibt nur die Zahnbrassen Dentex dentex und Dentex gibbosus die man wirklich bei uns als jene führen kann. Der Rest sind zwar auch Brassen, aber keine Zahnbrassen.
Werden Oblada melanura gewesen sein, die mit dem schwarzen Kringel, oder? Klassischerweise lockt man die und Meeräschen mit Brot an.


----------



## Sledge (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hab mal nachgesehen, könnten Geißbrassen sein, sind im Album Malle2010 bei mir.
Die Zähne sind heftig, und eine Kraft im Kiefer daß man den Haken kaum rausbekommt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Mal hier von meiner bisher größten Zahnbrasse: die Zähne sind bisschen mehr noch als die von nem Sargo oder so. Die Sargos haben so Zähne wie ne Hexe...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCE2NOXHPA8 bei 2:50 zu sehen die Beißerchen. 

Ich liebe Dentex, ist ein toller Fisch. Schwierig zu fangen und kulinarisch mit das beste was man kriegt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sargo (Diplodus sargus) = Geißbrasse = http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2675&pictureid=23461
Canthara (Spondyliosoma cantharus) = Streifenbrasse = http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=2675&pictureid=23053

Ansonsten auf Brot Oblada melanura und Sarpa salpa.

Soviel zur heutigen Zoologiestunde


----------



## Sledge (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Richtig , das sind die Biester, Zähne wie ne Hexe! Aber auch auf Brot und Dosenmais, warum auch immer
Kein Vergleich zu den Zähnen in dem Video, wo fischt du da, sieht gut aus.

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Gehen auch auf Gummifische gut drauf, beißen aber auch gerne nur Schwänze ab.


----------



## Sledge (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Soll wohl sein , Kampf- und Bißkraft sind ja ne andere Hausnummer als im Süßwasser.
Legt ihr ne Futterspur?


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wobei meinst du?


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> Soll wohl sein , Kampf- und Bißkraft sind ja ne andere Hausnummer als im Süßwasser.
> Legt ihr ne Futterspur?



Meinst du sowas wie Rubby Dubby beim Haie anlocken ? :q


----------



## Sledge (29. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas wie Rubby Dubby beim Haie anlocken ? :q



Nein, beim Schleppen oder auch Natuköderangeln.
Wird oft gemacht und die Erfolge sprechen für sich.
Klar kannst du damit auch Haie anlocken, davon gibt´s nicht wenig im Mittelmeer. Meinte aber  für Thunas usw.

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich fische am Cap de Creus in Nordspanien. 

Beim Schleppen bringt das nix mit der Futterspur, aber wenn du driftest dann wird angefüttert. Also auf Bonito z.B. und ja auch auf Thun, das Brumeo hab ich aber noch nie gemacht. Zu dem mit den Bonitos hab ich im letzten Urlaub auch ein Video gemacht.


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen, was ich an Rute (Länge und WG),Rolle (Größe) und Schnur(mono oder Geflecht, Tragkraft) brauche für die Uferfischerei von den Molen? Auf die größeren Fische, nicht für die köfis... Müssen nicht spezifische Modelle genannt werden, ehr so als Richtlinie. 
Habe da leider keine Ahnung was man am Mittelmeer so braucht... 
Denke einfache Knicklichtpose sollte doch reichen oder? Olivenblei drunter, Wirbel, Vorfach und fertig?!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Was sind denn die größeren Fische? Willst mit Köfi angeln nehme ich an.


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die die beißen! ;-) weis nicht was mich da an den Häfen Größentechnisch erwartet.

Ja mit köfi, Gambas, Calamari Streifen ect. Denke Spinnrute bis 80g


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung von deinem Revier, aber ich schätze dass du da schon richtig liegst. Würde etwas mit 60-80gr maxWg nehmen. 
Habe da eine Major Craft im Kopf die hat glaub ich 25-80g und die wäre absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Sledge (29. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Spinnrute -80 ist ok.
Für´s Posen/Grundangeln leichte Brandungsrute 3,5 - 4m oder was Ähnliches, 35-45er Mono, nachts Stahl , tags dickes FC als Vorfach.
Die Haken sollten richtig scharf und stabil sein, der Anschlag kräftig. Die Mäuler sind hart, ganz anders als bei Süßwasserfischen.
#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Es gibt Stahlvorfach mit Nylonmantel, das ich immer benutze, das kann man mitm Feuerzeug zusammenflemmen und ist ganz praktisch. 
Ich nehm für Bonito ein kurzes und einen Einzelhaken und dann so dass das Stahlvorfach im Fisch ist, also nicht offen sichtbar. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Und da drüber noch 40-50er FC?
Was für eine Hakengröße sollte ich haben? Single oder Tripplehook?

Was für Spinnköder sind zu empfehlen? Dachte an Topwater Köder, da die Fische ja scheinbar oben rauben und die Dinger weit fliegen. Ggf ein paar Stickbaits. Welche größe sollte diese haben?

Sorry viele Fragen, aber meine Erfahrungen begrenzen sich auf ein bisschen Posenangeln in Kroatien.


----------



## Sledge (30. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das Problem ist das klare Wasser.
Mit Stahl ist natürlich sicherer, wenn dieser aber komplett im Köfi verschwindet hat man nix gewonnen.
Am Tage habe ich mit Stahl dort nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, ist zu leicht zu erkennen. Nachts nur Stahl, mehr und größere Räuber unterwegs.
Auf FC kamen dann die Bisse am Tage, der Unterschied war verblüffend.
Ich habe nur Einzelhaken gefischt, von 0/4 - 3/0.
Auf Malle vom Ufer waren das aber auch nicht die Fische/Größen wie beim Dario, das ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer und daher auch anderes Material von Nöten.
Was die Kunstköder angeht, da bin ich nicht so der Kenner, aber flachlaufende Wobbler- 2m und ähnliches Gezumpel sollten schon funktionieren. Auch Gufi u. Twister fangen dort, hab ich selbst gesehen beim Naturköderangeln
Das bezieht sich alles auf die Uferangelei, vom Boot aus weiter draußen oder vor der Steilküste sieht das wieder ganz anders aus.

#h


----------



## Fr33 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hat Sledge schon gut geschrieben..... Stahl wird eig nur Nachts bei so gut wie keinem Licht gehen. Definitiv ziehen bei sonnigen Wetter die Räuber und generell größeren Fische wohl erst mit der Dämmerung in Wurfweite... Tagsüber geht man besser baden etc....

Auch die Morgenstunden kann man sich schenken.... geh besser abends bis in die Nacht. Haste mehr von.

Vom Ufer aus reicht dickeres FC aus. Gerade was das Spinnfischen angeht. Mit Twister und Gufi kam ich nicht so klar... da immer am Grund mal Steine sind... daher besser schlanke Wobbler die nicht tief laufen. oder halt Stickbaits und Popper..... 

Bin jetzt kein Profi... aber hab auch bei 3 von 4 Ausflügen mit der Spinnrute was gefangen.....


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das klare Wasser.
> Mit Stahl ist natürlich sicherer, wenn dieser aber komplett im Köfi verschwindet hat man nix gewonnen.



Hä? Wo soll das Problem sein?


----------



## Sledge (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Naja, wenn sich der Stahl komplett im Köfi verbirgt, und der in nem größeren Maul verschwindet, beißt der Räuber ja nicht mehr auf Stahl sondern in die Schnur.
Vielleicht hab ich das ja auch falsch verstanden, dann klär mich bitte auf:m

#h


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch die Morgenstunden kann man sich schenken.... geh besser abends bis in die Nacht. Haste mehr von.



Das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt unterschreiben, hab bisher am Morgen deutlich besser gefangen...


----------



## Fr33 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Sledge schrieb:


> Naja, wenn sich der Stahl komplett im Köfi verbirgt, und der in nem größeren Maul verschwindet, beißt der Räuber ja nicht mehr auf Stahl sondern in die Schnur.
> Vielleicht hab ich das ja auch falsch verstanden, dann klär mich bitte auf:m
> 
> #h





Glaube wir sind alle davon ausgegangen, dass die Vorfacher entsprechend lange gewählt werden. Macht man im Sußwasser ja genau si


----------



## Mett (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt unterschreiben, hab bisher am Morgen deutlich besser gefangen...



Bei mir wars auch Abends immer besser (abgesehen von der Körperlichen anspannung in der Dämmerungsstunde wenn die Moskitos dich mehr beißen als es die fische  )

Hängt aber warscheinlich auch vom Revier ab und auf was du angelst.


----------



## Sledge (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Glaube wir sind alle davon ausgegangen, dass die Vorfacher entsprechend lange gewählt werden. Macht man im Sußwasser ja genau si



Davon gehe ich immer noch aus, sonst macht das keinen Sinn.
Da steht aber, daß das Vorfach komplett im Fisch verschindet und daher nicht gesehen werden kann.
Klar, ein paarmal in Schlingen gelegt, Nylon mit Flamme verklebt, und beim Kontakt sollte es sich dann entfalten und über das Gebiß herausragen, anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen#c

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also konkret hab ich das von der Bonitofischmethode. Dabei wird mit ganzen Sardinen auf u.a. Bonito gefischt. Benutzt wird ein Stahlvorfach von der Länge der Sardine mit Einzelhaken. Das zieht man dann durch die Sardine, wenn der Fisch die Sardine frisst ist die ja sowieso weg. Dann schlägste an und der Haken greift dann ja irgendwo im Maul des Fisches und dadurch hängt der Stahl dann dort im Maul. Der schluckt die Sardine nicht bis zum A*sch runter. 

Und das macht auch so Sinn beim Naturköderfischen. Es entfaltet natürlich seine Wirkung, wenn du ein längeres nimmst was vorne 20cm rausguckt, dann brauchste auch garkeins mehr denn dann frisst nur noch ein blinder Fisch den Köder...

Hier nochmal in Bildern, am Ende sieht man ja dass das Stahlvorfach definitiv nicht komplett im Fisch verschwindet. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwcMyO-SWyE


----------



## Fr33 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Dario,


jetzt hab ich verstanden was du meinst. Das macht auch Sinn... aber wie will man verhindern, dass nur Fische beissen, die die Sardine nicht überbeissen oder gar schlucken? (nennen wir es mal Beifang mit fießen Zähnen ^^).


----------



## Sledge (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Genau das ist der Punkt. Es gibt Räuber die sich so eine Sardine gleich weghauen (z.B. Muräne, Zackenbarsch...) , dann war´s das mit der Sicherheit vom  Stahl.
Dario hat natürlich recht, Stahl wird zu gut gesehen und die Bisse bleiben aus, am Tage.
Daher ist die Methode wohl ein guter Kompromiss, braucht aber auch eine Portion Glück, egal bei welchem Raubfisch ab einer bestimmten Größe.
Wir haben nur nachts mit Stahl gefischt, ist auch in ES so üblich, das funktionierte ganz gut.

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die Methode ist für tagsüber und ist die Methode die die Spanier bei mir erfolgreich verwenden. Die haben mir das gezeigt. 
Der Punkt ist folgender, der Bonito schluckt ja die Sardine ja auch ganz. Mit dem Anschlag wird der Haken aber vermutlich nicht direkt greifen sondern tut das eher im Kiemenbogen oder im Maul. Ersteres ist schon problematisch, aber es gibt einem höhere Chancen als ohne Stahl. Letztendlich kann man auf Bonitos auch ohne Stahl fischen, kommen dann aber Bluefishe dann sehe ich schwarz. Allerdings hat Benny seinen auch mit Stahl verloren, ist eben nicht 100% die Methode. 

Mal als Info nebenbei: beim Schleppangeln mit totem Köderfisch fische ich ebenfalls mit Stahl im Fisch. Der ist auch von außen nicht sichtbar, aber die Köderfische sind natürlich deutlich größer. Der letzte 5kg Bluefish hat selbst das Stahlvorfach fast durchgekriegt. Aber auch hier würde ich sagen sind über 50% im Maul gehakt und da passt das dann auch mit dem kurzen Stahl. 
Beim Angeln mit lebendem Kalmar fische ich auch Stahl, den aber außen am Kalmar entlang. Funktioniert astrein. Da hoffe ich aber noch auf den besagten Zackenbarsch. Nach denen würde ich mich erstmal eher nicht ausrichten, die sind viel zu selten! 

Als realistisch sehe ich mit der Methode Sardine an der Pose oder Ballon: Bonito und Verwandte, Llampuga, Barrakuda und Wolfsbarsch, evtl noch Bluefish. Letztere würden schwierig, der Rest mit der beschriebenen Stahlmethode rel sicher. Da gibt es schlimmere Faktoren die es beeinflussen ob's klappt. Und das ist alles noch SEHR stellenabhängig.


----------



## Sledge (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin.
Der Zackenbarsch war nur ein Beispiel und stellvertretend für größere Raubfische gemeint, und davon gibt es bei euch ja wohl reichlich, tolle Fische die du da fängst und super Videos!
Wie du ja selber schreibst, sind 50% oder auch etwas mehr "sicher gehakt" , und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, das Restrisiko ist sooo klein also nicht.
Ist aber auch völlig egal, mir ging es nur darum die Methode, die du erklärt hast, richtig verstanden zu haben. Bei Tageslicht /Sonne muß man sich schon was einfallen lassen, da macht das dann durchaus Sinn.

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Mett (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Muräne ist aber auch mit FC kein Problem, die hatte ich schon in Massen und allen Größenordnungen.
Bis jetzt hat keine einzige auch nur Ansatzweise das FC beschädigt.

Also ich glaube auch ein modernes FC Vorfach hält einiges aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Es sind sowieso nur ganz wenige Fische die deinem Vorfach wirklich arge Probleme bereiten. Am meisten eben Bluefish und Thuna.

Naja ich sags mal so, es gibt schon genug Raubfische bei uns um sie zu fangen. Wir betreiben das aber auch sehr intensiv, also die sind bei uns nicht an jeder Ecke und springen einem erst Recht nicht ins Boot. Nen Zackenbarsch , Mero, haben wir bisher nicht fangen können. 

Um zurückzukehren zur eigentlichen Frage. Tagsüber immer die geringste Sichtbarkeit anstreben, also kein offensichtlicher Stahl. Wie das Nachts ist weiß ich nicht, würde prinzipiell erstmal ohne versuchen und wenn du Bisse bekommest und die dir alle die Schnur kappen, dann eben Stahl. Aber eigentlich geht es ohne.


----------



## Sledge (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das ist nett gemeint, aber ich habe gar keine Frage gestellt. Bei Nacht habe ich genug Erfahrung, kein Stahl ist ein absolutes no go im Mittelmeer, fische zu 99% nachts(40 Jahre u. mehr, Küste ,Ufer, Boot) in europäischen Gewässern, und früher auch Atl. /Pzfk., aber nur im Urlaub(ist aber in den 40+ inbegriffen, bin noch nicht tot):q
Die Braunen sind nicht so selten wie du meinst, tiefe Stellen auf Felsgrund (Steilküste), da stehen die meist , unter Überhängen oder sonstigen schattigen Stellen, auch in der MedSea.
Muränen/Congrios beißen nicht nur nebenbei so´n Mono/FC-Vorfach durch, sondern können dich auch auf einen Happs nen Finger kosten(meist Hakenlösen bei lebendem Fisch). Das ist dann nix Besonderes sondern mehr oder weniger "normal" , kein Witz , frag mal die Fischer aus UK:q.
Deine Fänge sind einfach toll, die Videos genial, und der Trööt mit der beste im ganzen AB (meine Meinung!). Aber laß dir noch etwas Luft zum Erfahrung sammeln, da kommt noch so viiiel.:m
Mero wird vor der NO-Küste, aber auch in anderen Regionen (Malle) recht gut gefangen, da sind Fische von 7-8 Kilo dabei. Mehrere Haiarten(kleine)  und vor allem Congrios sind keine Ausnahmefische, werden aber ohne Stahl nur als "guter Biss" verzeichnet, wo wohl ne Koralle oder Muschel die Schnur gekappt hat.

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Und da drüber noch 40-50er FC?
> Was für eine Hakengröße sollte ich haben? Single oder Tripplehook?
> 
> Was für Spinnköder sind zu empfehlen? Dachte an Topwater Köder, da die Fische ja scheinbar oben rauben und die Dinger weit fliegen. Ggf ein paar Stickbaits. Welche größe sollte diese haben?
> ...



Das war mal die Ursprungsfrage.

Klar gibts bei uns Meros. Die sind aber auch vorwiegend nachtaktiv und nachts fische ich nicht an den Stellen. 
Ich will gegen deine Einschätzung garnix sagen. Man muss ja nicht immer einer Meinung sein. 

Ein Freund von mir hat dies Jahr schon 8 Meros gefangen, naja wir eben 10 Dentex |supergri


----------



## Sledge (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Oh  sorry, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf´m Schirm:m

Ist aber wirklich so, ohne Stahl kann man bestimmt den einen und anderen Fisch bei Nacht fangen, nur gibt es halt reichlich von denen, die man mit Mono/FC dann verliert. Das möchte wohl keiner, wenigstens mal sehen wer da am anderen Ende zieht, Schnur kappen kann man dann ja immer noch....

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja also wos geht fisch ich auch Stahl. Sprich Trolling und Livebait, sowies das mit der Sardine bedingt. Ist sicherer.

Aber beim Jiggen z.B. gehts nicht. Oder auf Thuna, Verlustgefahr ist da aber man bekommt auch fische raus. Wenn das nachts kein Problem ist spricht ja nix gegen Stahl. Wobei ich jetzt eher weniger Haie in Mallorquiner Häfen vermute


----------



## Sledge (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sollte man meinen, kommt aber auch vor wenn sie hinter Futterfisch her sind, der sich bei Nacht z.T. in den Häfen versteckt, sind aber nur kleine. Ansonsten bei Dunkelheit aber in Wurfweite, aber natürlich auch alles stellenabhängig.
In den Gewässern gibt es wesentlich mehr und größere Fische, als man am Tage bei Sonnenschein so vermutet, sehr viele davon aber eben nachtaktiv...
Auch Barracudas stehen of in Schwärmen von 30-50 Fischen unter den Booten im Hafen , allerdings auch am Tage. Sind Fische von  ca 40-60cm, aber immer 1-2 größere um die 70-80cm dabei.
Die sind hinter den kleinen Meeräschen her, die sich in den Häfen zu tausenden tummeln. Die Biester sind überhaupt nicht scheu, Ablegemanöver, Muringleine usw stört die überhaupt nicht, die bleiben stur da stehen.

#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Joa die Cudas vermehren sich echt wie die Kanickel


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey Leute, ich benötige nochmal eure Hilfe bei der Beantragung der Lizens.

Ich habe mich mit Google Übersetzer duch den Link von http://www.xl-mallorca.com/angeln-auf-mallorca.html gekämpft. leider sind wir an der Bezahlung gescheitert und es kam eine Fehleranzeige.
Dann haben wie wie es beschrieben steht eine Mail an frosello@dgpesca.caib.es geschrieben, die aber wieder zurück kam, da es die Adresse nicht geben soll.

Könnt ihr mir helfen die Lizens zu beantragen? Hab schon diese Beispiellizens erhalten, weiß aber nicht an wen ich die Mail schreiben soll, damit ich die richtige bekomme.


----------



## Mett (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Mett schrieb:


> Wer fragen zur Lizenz oder den Schutzgebieten hat, kann hier nachfragen (Deutsch Englisch und Spanisch):
> 
> *jsaguilar@dgpesca.caib.es
> *
> ...



Da solltest du direkt Hilfe bekommen


----------



## Snakesfreak (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich danke dir vielmals!!!!


----------



## Mett (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ich danke dir vielmals!!!!



Gerne, wann fliegst du denn hin ?


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wir sind vom 30.12-08.01 da. 

Hoffe das zumindest etwas an den Haken geht, ohne Boot und Gewässerkentnis ist es doch nicht so leicht


----------



## Mett (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das geht sich gerade mal nicht aus, ich werde zu Sant Antoni also ab dem über den 14.01 dort sein.

In welchem Gebiet bist du ?


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wir haben die Wohnung in Arenal, nähe vom Club nautico denke so 300m Luftlinie. 
Da ich kein Auto zur Verfügung habe, bin ich halt in dem Gebiet unterwegs. Links vom Jachthafen sieht auf Google Maps ganz gut aus. Etwas steiniger und nicht nur Sandstrand. Oder halt die Steinschüttungen von der Hafenmauer.
Ist wohl nicht das Topgebiet aber hoffe dich ein paar Fische zu fangen!


----------



## Mett (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

musst halt auf die Schutzzonen achten, bzw. wie genau die es beim Hafen nehmen.
Vieleicht hilft dir das auch ein wenig bei der Spotsuche

http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en#@14&key=suapFkmvO


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sieht interessant aus! 

Aber denke das ich nur von den Molen an tieferes Wasser kommen werde. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Seite auf der ich die Schutzzonen einsehen kann?


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Seite auf der ich die Schutzzonen einsehen kann?




Ab und an schadet es nicht, mal den Thread zu lesen in dem man sich bewegt.....


http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/fitxa.do?estua=12&codi=32337&coduo=12


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sorry!|peinlich


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Oh man bei den Themperaturen zur Zeit hier möchte ich auch dahin...


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Falls einer von euch Interesse an eine Liste mit den Mindestmaßen der Fische, sowie spanischer, lateinischer und deutscher Bezeichnung sowie mit Bildern versehen hat, bitte PN.


----------



## Mett (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ab und an schadet es nicht, mal den Thread zu lesen in dem man sich bewegt.....
> 
> 
> http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/fitxa.do?estua=12&codi=32337&coduo=12



Hier ist doch alles dabei !! |kopfkrat


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ab und an schadet es nicht, mal den Thread zu lesen in dem man sich bewegt.....
> 
> 
> http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/fitxa.do?estua=12&codi=32337&coduo=12



gibt es das auch für die costabrava?


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

http://agricultura.gencat.cat/ca/ambits/pesca/dar_especies_calador_mediterrani/dar_peixos/
Etwas umständlicher. Mein Tipp: Fang einfach große Fische und dann brauchste dir keine Gedanken mehr machen |bla:#6


----------



## Dr.Spinn (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

danke.
der tip ist auch gut.


----------



## InsertFunnyName (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde Weihnachten auf der Insel verbringen (mit Reiserute) und habe bei meinen eigenen Recherchen noch diese Seite mit Mindestmaßen gefunden:

http://www.tablademareas.com/tallas-minimas-pesca

Keine deutschen Namen, dafür bunte Bilder und schön übersichtlich 
Scheint sich auch alles mit der offiziellen Liste zu decken...


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey, wie lange wirst du den auf der Insel sein und wo?


----------



## InsertFunnyName (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hey, wie lange wirst du den auf der Insel sein und wo?



20.12 - 02.01. Werde mich vorwiegend in der Bucht von Palma rumtreiben. Bei Coll d'en Rabassa (nähe Flughafen) gibt's ein paar felsige Abschnitte und schöne Steinmolen, auf denen auch häufig die Einheimischen sitzen. Ich hab zwar noch nie direkt einen was fangen sehen, aber die setzen sich da bestimmt nicht ohne Grund hin 

Ich angle da das erste Mal am Meer und ohne somit große Erwartungen. Ich nehme eine leichte Telerute mit, ein paar gemischte Spinnköder und ein bisschen was fürs Posen- und Grundangeln - soviel ich halt im Koffer neben Klamotten und Weihnachtsgeschenken unterbekomme. Entweder beißt was, oder eben nicht 

Wenn du ankommst, denke ich fast schon wieder an den Rückweg, aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja trotzdem um Silvester rum mal auf der Mole


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich werde hauptsächlich Spinnräder mitnehmen, den Rest hol ich vor Ort! 

Muss mir die Stelle mal bei google angucken!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@insertfunnyname, du solltest dich vorher mal informieren wie man das Meer liest, seine Strände , welche Gezeiten gut sind, wie die Wellen sein werden( windguru.cz) die Strömung, der Wind usw usw . Die Liste ist endlos. Sonst wirst du zimlich schnell frustriert sein. Bei youtube gibts gute Videos dazu. Und die Einheimischen die da rumsitzen haben meist (meiner Erfahrung) auch wenig Ahnung. Ich fische jetzt circa 7 Monate in Portugal am Meer und habe einfach noch vieeeeeeell zzu lernen was das Meer angeht. Nichtmal in 10 Jahren würde ich mich als Erfahren ansehen was die Meeresangelei angeht, da es absolut nichts mit der Süßwasser fischerei zu tun hat. Trotzdem viel Petri


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ist es nicht so, dass gerade in der kühleren Zeit die Räuber tagsüber eher näher an die Küste kommen? Gerade WoBa, Cuda usw? Zumindest hatte ich mir damals allerhand Youtube Clips von Spinnfischern aus Griechenland rein gezogen. Die haben vorallem im Winter vom Ufer aus abgeräumt....


Ab das nun schnell geführte Gummis waren oder Schlanke wobbler...


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also ich bin ja selbst was das Spinfischen betrifft nicht gerade erfolgsverwöhnt, aber weiß von meinen spanischen Freunden (, die im übrigen durchaus Ahnung haben), dass die das Küstenspinnen nur im Winter betreiben. Andererseits hat man bzgl schleppen immer den Eindruck, dass die Fische im Winter zu tief stehen um ranzukommen (Dentex, Barrakuda) 
Wer weiß das schon. Fakt ist wohl, dass auflandiger Wind gut ist!


----------



## Krallblei (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hola.

Zieht los und fangt gut. Berichtet schnell 
Vielleich wäre Malle ja ne Alternative für mich falls es Mitte Januar nicht mit Àgypten oder Gran Canaria klappen sollte.
Gruss


----------



## Snakesfreak (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Berichten werde ich auf jeden Fall!

Hoffe nur das ich auch ein paar Fische vorzeigen kann...


----------



## InsertFunnyName (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fabilx schrieb:


> @insertfunnyname, du solltest dich vorher mal informieren wie man das Meer liest, seine Strände , welche Gezeiten gut sind, wie die Wellen sein werden( windguru.cz) die Strömung, der Wind usw usw



Mach ich natürlich, d.h. habe ich die letzten Wochen gemacht. Irgendwann muss man aber einfach mal anfangen. Ich bin auch im Süßwasser noch nicht so lange dabei und am Meer hab ich's noch gar nicht probiert, deshalb halte ich die Erwartungen mal gering. ^^ Es ist auch kein ausgesprochener Angelurlaub, also mal sehen, wieviel ich überhaupt zum Fischen komme...

Werde berichten.


----------



## Snakesfreak (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Noch 2 mal schlafen.... 

@insertfunnyname: ich hoffe du hast mir noch ein paar Fische über gelassen!


----------



## phirania (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Noch 2 mal schlafen....
> 
> @insertfunnyname: ich hoffe du hast mir noch ein paar Fische über gelassen!



Alter Landesflüchtling...:q:q
Wenn du wieder kommst bring warmes Wetter mit und viel Sonne.
Viel Spass Euch.#h


----------



## Mett (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Meinen Fangbericht Vom Jänner gibt es hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=373


----------



## AFE (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin Männer,

Ich fliege nächste Woche spontan nach Mallorca und dachte daran, 1-2 Tage angeln zu gehen. Hab jetzt 50% des Threads gelesen, aber konnte nur einen kleinen Hinweis zum Thema Süßwasser angeln im Stausee entdecken. Ich würde gerne ne kleine spinnrute und gufis mitnehmen und Barsch/Zander angeln. Geht sowas? Freu mich über ein paar Infos. 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Josera (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sauerei ....   http://www.angeln-mallorca.de/?gcli...HQDkx1_V3mdNT2-iU5M4UdMlv4jGINg-_8BoC6fHw_wcB


----------



## Jose (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Josera schrieb:


> Sauerei ....   http://www.angeln-mallorca.de/?gcli...HQDkx1_V3mdNT2-iU5M4UdMlv4jGINg-_8BoC6fHw_wcB




was meinst du damit?

dass lizenzfreies angeln vorbei ist (find ich als gebrannter "portugiese" auch schade aber irgendwie auch unvermeidbar) oder das angebot der genannten website?

ich denke letzteres: 79,- basis und 'nur' 49,- für zusätzliche küstenabschnitte...


sind mir im süden unverständliche größenordnungen und fühl ergo mit dir. andererseits: ist bequem und der jung will ja auch leben.

auf die härtere tour online gehts hier

(und evtl. gibts doch noch ein paar fallstricke...)


----------



## Fr33 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@ Jose

glaube er meinte den Preis für diese "Dienstleistung". Der Schein für die Küste kostet für 3 Jahre eig nur 15€....

Ist halt umständlich auf Kalanisch per Google Übersetzer das zu beantragen und per KreditKarte zu zahlen. Aber es ist machbar


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Jose
> 
> glaube er meinte den Preis für diese "Dienstleistung". Der Schein für die Küste kostet für 3 Jahre eig nur 15€....
> 
> Ist halt umständlich auf Kalanisch per Google Übersetzer das zu beantragen und per KreditKarte zu zahlen. Aber es ist machbar



Bei uns in Kat. kommt das vom Preis aber hin. 16€/a oder so. Ich zahl noch bisschen mehr, weil ichs mir immer einfach mache und bei meinem kleinen Angelladen reinschaue. Den unterstütz ich dann auch gerne. Wegen 70€ für drei Jahre muss doch keiner Hungern der sich den Urlaub leisten kann.


----------



## Jose (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> ... Wegen 70€ für drei Jahre muss doch keiner Hungern der sich den Urlaub leisten kann.



seh ich auch so, die relationen eben.
und leben will jeder und 'convenience' ist ja auch was schönes, was man sich (und dem dienstleister) gönnen mag/sollte


----------



## Chrischfischi (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin 

Ich bin im Urlaub in alcudia. Weiß jemand was und wo man dort fangen kann?


----------



## Josera (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Jose schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, die relationen eben.
> und leben will jeder und 'convenience' ist ja auch was schönes, was man sich (und dem dienstleister) gönnen mag/sollte



Na hoffentlich bekommen das nicht raffgierige spanische Beamte mit
Was der deutsche bereit ist zu zahlen sonst ziehn die Preise schnell hoch. Aber wehe hier wurde jemand sein Zeug für 500% über dem Ladenpreis verkaufen wollen dan wäre das Geschrei groß.


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wer spricht denn hier von 500%?


----------



## claudiobentschit (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin, kann mir jemand sagen, welches Fanggebiet ich bei der Online Beantragung auswählen muss, wenn ich in El Toro bei Santa Ponca bin? Ist das die Bahia de Palma? Danke und Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wähle einfach eins aus, was bei dir ca. in der Nähe ist. Ich hab das auch so gemacht und beim ersten Urlaub dort mal gefragt wie sich das damit verhält. Man kann natürlich die ganze Insel mit der Lizenz befischen - muss halt proforma angeben, wo man vorraussichtlich aufhalten wird.


Ist reiner Bürokratieirrsinn...


----------



## ricky9187 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Hallo freunde,
Also ich habe natürlich nicht die 79 gezahlt schließlich is fast 2 Tankfüllungen und bei 5 l verbrauch sind das viele km.
Unser flug war 75€,
Also die 15,50
0,50 für die Fische 15 für die Bürokratie. Wobei habe das pdf gedruckt muss aber ehrlich sagen ohne spanisch Kenntnisse bin ich nicht sicher ob es der schein is oder ich ein Kind adoptiert habe.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich nix fangen, aber wenn ihr auf Google maps mit Bildern schaut markiert und an Smartphone sendet werdet ihr wohl die tollste angel Lokation finden die ihr euch vorstellen könnt.
Ich schicke später bilder


----------



## flo1980 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus Leute!

Bin Ende Juni mit Familie 2 Wochen in Cala San Vincente. 
Neben dem üblichen Meeräschenangeln würde ich gerne ein bisschen mit Kunstködern fischen.
Der Plan ist: Reise-Spinnrute, 12er geflochtene Hauptschnur, 30er FC-Vorfach + Köder...
Nur hab ich bei Meeres-Spinnködern keinen Plan. Hat jeman nen Tipp, was bei Barrakuda, Bluefish oder Palometta so gefragt ist? Bzw. Erfahrung in der Abteilung?

Viele Dänke & tight lines!
Flo.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



flo1980 schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Bin Ende Juni mit Familie 2 Wochen in Cala San Vincente.
> Neben dem üblichen Meeräschenangeln würde ich gerne ein bisschen mit Kunstködern fischen.
> ...



Servus,

 Spinnfischen geht immer -vorallem in der Dämmerung (also vor dem Frühstück oder halt nach dem Abendessen #h). Allerdings würde ich nicht ganz sooo fein angeln. Habe ne Reise Spinnrute um die (reale) 50-60gr WG. Dazu ne 4000er Rolle mit schneller Übersetzung und ne 15er Geflochtene. Dann ein rund 1m langes 38er FC. Eher ein 40er FC. 

 Als Kunstköder waren eig nur schlanke Wobbler und Popper/ Stickbaits im Rennen. Die räumten am meisten ab. (Meist Baracudas).

 Schau mal hier nach passenden Wobblern:

https://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Naut..._&fmarca=315_&fprecioMin=&fprecioMax=&f_orden=


----------



## Mett (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



flo1980 schrieb:


> Servus Leute!
> 
> Bin Ende Juni mit Familie 2 Wochen in Cala San Vincente.
> Neben dem üblichen Meeräschenangeln würde ich gerne ein bisschen mit Kunstködern fischen.
> ...




Mein erster Versuch mit Kunstködern kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937&page=373

Köder schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309384

Im großen und ganzen wird es sehr stark darauf ankommen ob von Boot oder vom Ufer.
0,13 ist schon sehr dünn aber ich kenne einige Spanier die noch dünnere Schnur verwenden.
Ich selber bin auch eher bei 0,15 -0,17 - die finde ich auch besser in der Handhabung


----------



## flo1980 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Gracias fürs schnelle Antworten!
Ich dachte mir: Savage Gear Roadrunner (WG 20-70) in 213cm, FinNor Spinfisher 4000 und 0,12er Fireline. Daran 0,40er FC (reicht da 120cm?). ein einfacher Snap und schlanke Wobbler (10-12cm).


----------



## Mett (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also wenn du mit 0,12 angeln willst, würde ich das FC auch etwas dünner nehmen. Ich nehme FC das etwas mehr hält als die Hauptschnur.

Unterschätze aber nicht die Kraft der Meeresfische, das sind schon ordentliche Kämpfer.

Länge des Vorfachs ist mit 120 cm sicher OK, ich richte mich immer ein wenig daran mit welcher Länge ich beim auswerfen nicht den Verbindungsknoten hinter dem ersten Ring habe und eine angenehme Länge zum auswerfen.


----------



## flo1980 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Alles klar!
Bin grad beim Köder bestellen. Habe schon ein paar Yokozuna Wobbler günstig gefunden. Was meint ihr denn zu Black Minnows vom Ufer? 10cm müssten schon ok sein, oder?


----------



## Mett (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das Thema habe ich unlängst erst im Miitelmeerthema angesprochen.
Habe ebenfalls vor den BM vom Ufer zu testen, aber noch keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## flo1980 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Es geht weiter...
Heute Morgen ist die Roadrunner Reiserute angekommen. Geiles Toil!!!
Bin jetzt am Überlegen, welche Rolle dazu passt. Bei so ner top Rute würd ich gerne eine passende Rolle dazu kaufen. Meine Idee: Penn Sarges II 2500. Habe aber leider nix zum dran schrauben und probieren, nur WWW. 
Hat da evtl jemand Erfahrung, ob die 2500 oder die 3000 besser passt (Savage Gera, Roadrunner, 213cm, WG 10-40g).

Bin total gespannt & gestoked aufs Spinnfischen auf Malle...
Dangge!


----------



## glavoc (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

je mehr Schnureinzug desto besser! Daher würde ich zur 3000, wenn nicht sogar zur 4000ender greifen. Selbst fische ich die 5000StradicFJ an einer 28-55g Rute. Allerdings fische ich auch deutlich längere Ruten, da Uferangler.
Mal schauen, was andere Boardies schreiben...gibt bessere Tacklekenner als mich!
lg


----------



## Fr33 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

2500er und 3000er Rollen geben sich nicht viel. Ne 4000er wäre wohl besser wegen der Wurfweite (größere Spule). 

 Dann sollte es im Idealfalls was mit ner hohen Übersetzung sein. So richtig Stradic usw...


----------



## flo1980 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Habe grad festgestellt, dass meine Rin Nor Sportfisher 30 echt gut passt. Ist auch gut ausbalanciert...
Werde das mit 10er oder 12er Spiderwire ergänzen, dann passt das Ganze. 
Klar, die Rute ist relativ kurz, aber ich bin halt eingeschränkt (Reisen mit 2 Kids = sauviel Gepäck) und will mir ne leichte, stimmige Spinnkombo zusammenstellen, die ich im Flieger genauso wie im Auto einfach schnell dabei habe.
Die Sportfisher hat auch nen ganz guten Einzug, damit sollte ich Wobbler auf Fahrt bekommen. Interessant ist eher, ob ich weit genug rauskomme...


----------



## Fr33 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich hab auch keine High-Speed Rolle gehabt... hab einfach schneller gekurbelt. Merkste aber am nächsten Tag.... hatte bischen was vom Mefo-Angeln (1000 Würfe und so....^^).

 Nimm die Schnur nicht zuuu dünn. Das ganze Gestein dort an den Küsten ist messerscharf. Würde eher ne 15er nehmen und ann 1-2 Meter 0,38er FC drann machen. Ich hatte teils 0,40er FC dabei und montiert ....


----------



## Snakesfreak (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also zum Vergleich, ich habe an meiner -40g Roadrunner eine 4000er Biomaster...


----------



## flo1980 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin! 
Und - biste mit der Roadrunner zufrieden? Macht auf den ersten Blick für mich einen top Eindruck. Und Wobbler so in der 10-12cm Klasse müssten damit gut zu werfen und zu führen sein, oder? Werde heute mal testen.
Grüssla, Flo.


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja bin mehr als zufrieden! Sehr gute Biegekurve und echt schöne Rückmeldung. Aber alle die die Rute in der Hand hatten waren recht angetan von ihr und man merkt eig. nicht das es eine reiserute ist.
 Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht noch die -70g castversion oder die -80g stationär hole


----------



## flo1980 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So - dat tackle is fetich... Habe Weiterbildung auf Youtube betrieben & bin optimistisch. Wir werden zwei Wochen in Cala San Vincent ganz im Norden verbringen. Da ist Port de pollenca ganz in der nähe. Dort sieht die aussenmole vom Hafen ganz interessant aus. War zufällig schon mal jemand in der Ecke fischen?
Bericht folgt, vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## flo1980 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Eine Frage kommt mir noch...habe gelesen, dass das Albufera-Gebiet gut sein soll. Die Mündung des großen Kanals ins Meer sieht super aus. Allerdings finden sich im www auch auf Spanisch nur unklare Angaben, weil es ein Naturpark ist. Angeln erlaubt oder nicht oder zu bestimmten Regeln...weiss da evtl jemand was? Würde da glatt die Autofahrt investieren.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich war schon an dem Kanal (AUto drüber gefahren) und hab natürlich auch mal dort geschaut was da so rum schwimmt. Hauptsächlich Meeräschen und andere kleine Silberlinge waren da zu erwarten. Wasser war aber nicht wirklich sauber.... hatte bischen was von einem Holländischen Grachten-Kanal... nur bischen Blauer ---- roch aber genau so 

Standen einige Angler mit Kopfruten am Ufer. Im Spätsommer scheint es da Garnelen zu geben (Brackwasser?!) - die per feinem Kescher eingesammelt werden..... ggf als Köder?!

An der Mündung war nicht jetzt nicht. Ist aber nur ne Steinpackung direkt umringt von Sand. Wie mal geschrieben - Gefangen hab ich eig nur da, wo es felsig war und entsprechende Tiefen zu erreichen waren...


----------



## Frame (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Am Empfangszentrum von Sa Roca müßte man genaueres erfahren.
Meine Begleitung hatte damals keine Lust, also sind wir da leider nicht hin.
Aber ich glaub man darf nicht überall angeln, bei Schutzgebieten verstehen die keinen Spass.
Bei Wikipetra findest Du die Fischarten. Wenn dort noch ein halbwegs guter Aalbestand ist: als Kind hab ich in der Nähe in ner ähnlichen Lagune tagsüber super Aale gefangen auf kleine Guppies und teils sogar auf Brot. Außerdem noch so ne Art Döbel. Angler mit stärkeren Ruten und Rolle haben richtig dicke Aale gefangen, hatte leider nur ne Kopfrute damals.


----------



## Mett (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Frame schrieb:


> Am Empfangszentrum von Sa Roca müßte man genaueres erfahren.
> Meine Begleitung hatte damals keine Lust, also sind wir da leider nicht hin.
> Aber ich glaub man darf nicht überall angeln, bei Schutzgebieten verstehen die keinen Spass.
> Bei Wikipetra findest Du die Fischarten. Wenn dort noch ein halbwegs guter Aalbestand ist: als Kind hab ich in der Nähe in ner ähnlichen Lagune tagsüber super Aale gefangen auf kleine Guppies und teils sogar auf Brot. Außerdem noch so ne Art Döbel. Angler mit stärkeren Ruten und Rolle haben richtig dicke Aale gefangen, hatte leider nur ne Kopfrute damals.



Wikipetra ??
Kannst du mal einen Link posten, Google findest das nicht |bigeyes


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nix für ungut - aber das Thema mit den Schutzgebieten hatten wir doch schon x mal oder? Hier nochmal der Link:

http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/fitxa.do?estua=12&codi=32337&coduo=12

 Da das Dokument "Llibret " runterladen  Und den Google übesetzter anschmeissen....


----------



## Schelle86 (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe zwei Fragen an die Mallorca Spezialisten unter euch.

Wir sind mittlerweile das dritte mal auf Mallorca, und die Reiserute, etc. hat auch wieder einen Platz im Gepäck gefunden. 
Selbstverständlich auch der obligatorische Erlaubnisschein. Dank des Forums diesmal online abgeschlossen und nicht mühsam direkt vor Ort. 

So nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Kennt sich jemand in der Region um Portocolm aus? Und weiß um ein paar schöne Plätze, etc.?

2. Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine Bootstour mit Guide gemacht?  Mit geht es nicht um Big Game, sondern eher küstennahes Fischen.
Hat jemand hierbei schon einmal Erfahrungen gehört, oder selbst eine Tour gemacht?

Vielen Dank bereits vorab.

Mfg
Schelle


----------



## Hardiii (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin im September auch in Porto colom. Geangelt hab ich noch nicht da, werde es aber auf jeden Fall dieses Mal tun! Muss mich mal noch einlesen, wie ich das am besten angehe! Aber Hafen und die Steilküste dahinter werd ich mit Sicherheit angreifen!


----------



## Fr33 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Dominik,

 wünsche dir viel Spaß! Je nachdem was du vorhast und wie es die Zeit zulässt, würde ich ne Reisespinnrute mitnehmen und ggf ne Telerute wenn du einfach bischen Stippen/ Posenangeln möchtest.

 Macht beides Spaß. Mir hatte das Spinnfischen aber am meisten Spaß gemacht. Auf kleine Gummis und auch Blinker fängt man die bunten Schriftbarsche (http://up.picr.de/19945903ca.jpg)

 Mit größeren Ködern wie Wobblern/ Poppern / Jigs und Blinkern gibt es Barracudas und Hornhechte  Allerdings muss man so nen Trupp finden. Hat dann teils bischen was vom Mefo angeln.....


----------



## hagel21 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo,
fahre am 15.7 nach Cala Llombards für zwei Wochen.Will mit meinem Sohn
eine Hochseeangeltour machen.Hat jemand aktuelle Infos oder kennt jemand
einen lokalen Anbieter ? Bitte nicht von denen die im  Blinker Reklame machen.Oder ist es auch  nur Geld wegwerfen??Was meint ihr?
Hagel21


----------



## saily (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Zwei sehr gute Anbieter auf Mallorca:

http://www.fishinginmallorca.com/de

http://www.balearic-sportfishing.com/

Ob die in der Nähe von deinem Wohnort sind kann
ich grad nicht sagen. Aber lieber ein Stück fahren 
und mit einem guten Anbieter unterwegs sein.

Juli ist dort eine Topzeit auf Blauflossenthunfisch.
Also nix mit Geld rauswerfen. Hast sehr gute Chancen
zu der Zeit. 

VG

saily


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Und dabei gilt es zu erwähnen, dass Mallorca ein wirklich gutes Thunfischrevier sein soll. Gibt richtige Brummer dort, halt dich also gut fit!


----------



## flo1980 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So...zurück von Malle. Da ich hier viele & gute Tipps bekommen habe gibt’s ein kurzes Fazit.
Erste Einsicht: Meine Kindheitserfahrungen (im Mittelmeer gibt’s nur wenige & kleine Fische) haben sich so nicht bestätigt. An Mallorcas Küsten gibt es viel und teilweise richtig gute Fische.  (was nicht bedeutet, dass man die einfach fängt)
Zweite Einsicht: Mit 2 Kiddies von zwei Jahren und drei Monaten bleibt nur wenig Zeit zum Fischen. Effektiv zwischen 21 und 7 Uhr...aber ein bisschen was geht immer.
Wir waren ganz im Norden in Cala Sant Vicenc an einer sehr felsigen Küste. Schon beim Schnorcheln konnte ich viele Fische beobachten (diverse Meerbrassen, Meeräschen, gefleckte Wolfsbarsche, Wolfsbarsche, viel Kleinzeug). Und beim Angeln gabs schnell die ersten (Sicht-) Kontakte.
Ich habe viel spinngefischt und hatte sofort Barrakudas als Nachläufer, teilweise direkt bis vor meine Füße. Gebissen haben letztendlich nur einige kleine Exemplare um 45cm, gesehen habe ich auch doppelt so große... Einen etwas besseren Fisch habe ich leider ungesehen verloren. Das größte Interesse hat dabei der Rapala X-Rap in weiß gebracht. Ist echt aufregend in dem klaren Wasser. 
Meine Versuche mit Shrimps, kleinen Tintenfischen (Chipriones aus dem Supermarkt) und Köderfisch haben weder an der Pose noch am Grund Bisse gebracht. Einmal habe ich es mit lebendem Köderfisch probiert (kleiner Lippfisch), erst an der Pose, dann an der „Pesca Teleferica“. Ich glaube inzwischen, dass der Lippfisch als gut getarnter Grundfisch keinen guten Köder abgibt. Kleine Meeräschen wären wahrscheinlich besser gewesen. Was aber interessant war: In Puerto de Pollenca darf man laut Parkplatzwächter an der Außenmole des Hafens fischen. Ich habe zwar nix gefangen, aber um Mitternacht ging plötzlich die Post ab. Große Fische haben an der Oberfläche mit richtig Krawall geraubt. Leider 20m zu weit draußen...Keine Ahnung, was es war, aber heftige Einschläge.
Wir waren mit den Kindern tagsüber an der Playa Formentor (super Strand!) und ich wollte mit der Großen Köderfische fangen. Also Brot angefüttert & Handleine ausgepackt. Und was taucht auf nach ca. 10 Minuten: Doraden in Monsterformat. Geschätzt um die 60-70cm. Haben das Schwimmbrot geschnappt und ich habe mit meinem 15er Vorfach ohne Rute zugeschaut, Puls bei 300... Also am nächsten Tag die Rute mitgenommen und am späten Nachmittag am Rand der Badezone probiert.
Ich habe dann täglich gute Meeräschen (bis 50cm) und Meerbrassen (bis 43cm) gefangen. Einfach in Badeshorts reinwaten & Brot anfüttern. Erst taucht das Kleinzeugs auf. Wenn die kleinen Meeräschen plötzlich panisch flüchten und es heftiger klatscht sind die größeren Fische da. Ich hatte mir ca. 15m 0,21er FC an die dünne Geflochtene gebunden. Daran eine Wasserkugel, ca. 2m freie Schnur und ein 10er Haken mit Brotflocke. Das möglichst weit rausgefeuert. Viele Bisse und immer wieder bessere Fische in kurzer Zeit. Nur die richtig großen Doraden sind leider nicht mehr aufgetaucht. Aber echt gute Drills am leichten Gerät & das Abendbrot war auch gesichert.
Am letzten Morgen war ich nochmal bei Sonnenaufgang in den Klippen zum Spinnfischen. Wie üblich: Neugierige Barrakudas, die trotz dünnem FC-Vorfach nicht beissen. Und dann zieht direkt vor mir an den Unterwasserfelsen ein richtig großer Fisch Richtung Meer. Ca. ein Meter, gedrungener, dunkler Körper und eine barschartige Silhouette. Zackenbarsch? Dentex? Da das Wasser nur um die vier Meter tief war wohl am ehesten Dentex. Der Wobbler über seinem Kopf hat ihn natürlich einen Sch.....dreck interessiert!!! Aber auch Jigs und Gummifische in Richtung Meer haben nix mehr gebracht. Nächste Erkenntnis: Ich hätte öfters am frühen Morgen fischen sollen!
Fazit: Ich würde jetzt immer was zum Angeln mit ans Mittelmeer nehmen. Wenn man sich mit der Fischerei ein bisschen auseinandersetzt und mit den Einheimischen spricht, dann geht schon was. Im Zweifelsfall: Wasserkugel und ein paar Wobbler einpacken. Und gutes Fluorocarbon (das Wasser ist extrem klar und die Fische haben gute Augen). Wenn ich mehr Zeit gehabt hätte, hätte ich mir mehr Köderfische gefangen und es mit „cebo vivo“ probiert. Die Einheimischen fischen übrigens fast ausschließlich vom Boot/Kayak. Und das mit fetter Beute.
So – vielen Dank nochmal für alle Tipps & buena suerte!


----------



## Franz_x (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus Flo,

danke für die Rückmeldung und schön, dass es soweit ja ganz gut geklappt hat - Petri zu Deinen Fängen. 
Bei mir (in Italien) sind die nächtlichen Radaubrüder meist Cudas mit Ü einem Meter gewesen. Mit Meeräsche an der Oberfläche kann man sie gut fangen. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke für den Bericht, schön mal wieder was zu lesen. Hast du evtl noch ein paar Bildchen? 

Zwei Dinge kommen mir noch in den Kopf.

1.) getarnter Köderfisch? Ist total Wurst! Die Tiere fressen liebend gerne meine Sepien und das sind Meister der Tarnung. Die leben doch genau von den Fischen, die fressen nicht nur Meeräschen. Der Fisch darf sich natürlich nicht einfach in ne Spalte setzen können, der muss schon sichtbar sein. Und auch dann ist Livebait noch nicht die alle 5min was fangen Methode. So einfach ists im Mittelmeer nicht  

2.) 1m Dentex halte ich mal für sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich. Zumal ich bei einem Dentex keinen barschartigen Körper sehe. (s. mein Profilbild)
Ich schlage eher mal Serviola oder Bluefish vor.  Aber das zeigt doch, dass große Fische da sind!


----------



## flo1980 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin!
Ein paar Bilder liefer ich nach.
Zu dem Fisch im Morgengrauen: Da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung. Und der Kollege ist (wie die meisten Meeresfische, die ich gesehen habe) ziemlich zügig Richtung tieferes Wasser unterwegs gewesen. Amberjack? (das wär dann Serviola, oder?). Aber halt einfach ein richtig guter Fisch. Und das direkt an der Küste. Was mir gezeigt hat, dass da durchaus was gehen kann. Und das ist suber!


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin,

 ich hatte auch die besten Fänge bzw. die Aktivität als die Sonne abends verschwand oder entsprechend früh morgens eig noch gar nicht aufgegangen war.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja genau Amberjack. Ist natürlich auch schwer zu sagen im diesigen Licht. Ist egal, es zeigt dass es die geilen Fische gibt! 

Zu dem mit Morgens/Abends: Ich rate jedem dringend mal, einfach mal früh aufzustehen und vor dem Frühstück mal die Schnorchelsachen packen und in einer schönen Bucht schnorcheln zu gehen. Es ist einfach kein Vergleich dazu, was man Mittags sieht. Erst dann sieht man mal die großen und schönen Fische. Tagsüber werden die alle vertrieben. Ich mache das gerne und wenn man z.B. Tintenfische fangen will, gehts da auch sehr gut. 

Zum Angeln vom Ufer: Es geht, wenn man weiß wo und wie. Mir wurde jetzt am Wochenende erzählt von einem Freund, dass Bekannte von ihm 3 Dentex (keine kleinen) von Land aus mit Livebait gefangen haben plus Fehlbisse/verlorene Fische.


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn man das so liest bekommt man echt Reiselust!

Denke nicht, dass ich es dieses Jahr noch mal nach Mallorca schaffen werde  Aber wer weiß, 8 Tage Resturlaub wollen ja noch genommen werden!

Für nächstes Jahr ist aber schon geplant, dass auf jeden Fall eine 2. Brandungsrute her muss und auch wohl noch eine kräftigere Spinne.

Das mit den Morgenstunden kann ich bestätigen, wobei viele Einheimische auch tagsüber in der Brandung gefischt haben.


----------



## latino2000 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So, hier einige Eindrücke von mir:

Hatte auch nur wenig Zeit, aber einige Fische konnten mein Sohn und ich  doch erbeuten. (Hauptsächlich verschiedene Brassenarten).

Montage:
Pose, 1,5m Vorfach, 14er Haken.

Ködertip: Forellenteig!
Hält super am Haken und viele Bisse drauf bekommen.

Weiß jemand, was das hier für eine Art ist?


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bläuel

Jo das ist eine Stachelmakrelenart. Schmeckt übrigens sehr gut! Heißt auf spanisch Palometta, wird allerdings bei weitem nicht so groß wie der Leerfisch (span. Palometón)


----------



## volker.iczek (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Leute,
habe in den letzten Jahren des Öfteren auf Mallorca geangelt, erst mit wenig dann mit immer mehr Erfahrung und Erfolg.

Viele haben mir erzählt "von der Küste aus kann man kaum etwas fangen" .....das ist völliger Quatsch, die waren entweder am falschen Ort, zur falschen Zeit oder mit falschem Köder unterwegs.

Aber zuerst solltet Ihr Euch vor Eurem Urlaub die entsprechende Lizenz besorgen, Kontrollen habe ich zwar noch keine gesehen aber wenn, dann wird es teuer und die "Llicencia de pesca recreativa" ist für (ich glaube) 14,- Euro für 2 Jahre online zu bekommen beim "Govern de les Illes Balears". Leider ist auf den  Seiten alles nur auf spanisch....
Vor Ort gibt es die ausschließlich in Palma und das Amt hat nur selten geöffnet, keiner spricht deutsch oder englisch und glaubt mir, Ihr erspart Euch viel Rennerei wegen vorher bei einer speziellen Bank bezahlen etc. , dafür geht ein ganzer Urlaubs/Angeltag drauf.

Gerade August/September sind gute Monate z.B. für Llampugas (Llampuga sind Goldmakrelen). Morgens sind schon sehr viele kleine Fischerboote unterwegs die alle Llampugas fangen wollen, weit draußen und was fangen die?...nur Kleinfisch-Llampugas
Die findet Ihr dann auf den Märkten aber die wirklich großen seht Ihr auf dem Markt nie!
Mit einer großen hatte ich aber tagsüber an der Felsküste meine Erfahrung sammeln dürfen ... die könnt Ihr z.T. auf Sicht anwerfen mit einer stabilen Spinrute mit dicker Schnur und Stahlvorfach!!!
Wer auf DMAX Pacific Warriors schaut weiß wovon ich rede, dort heißen die auch Mahi-Mahi, meine größte Llampuga-Sichtung vor Mallorcas Ostküste in der Nähe von Callas hatte ca. 90cm, 
Gebissen hat sie beim Grundangeln auf an dem Haken hängengebliebenes Seegras, was beim reinkurbeln geflattert hat.
Habe den Nachläufer von den erhöhten Felsen gesehen, mir war klar dass ich für so einen Fisch nicht die richtige Schnur etc. hatte dann die Hoffnung "hoffentlich beisst die"...oder nein, "die kriege ich eh nicht raus"...."aber schön wär´s doch"....dann ein Hammerbiss.....der kurze Drill war der Wahnsinn, hatte noch nie eine so kreischende Rolle........mit anschließendem Abriss als die Goldmakrele komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist und dabei wild geschlagen hat.
Die Goldmakrelen sind oft zu zweit unterwegs und kommen um die gleiche Zeit wieder an der gleichen Stellen vorbei...wenn Ihr einmal eine gesehen habt, dann könnt Ihr am nächsten Tag fast drauf warten...

Immer erfolgreich ist das Ansitzangeln nachts, dafür kann ich folgendes empfehlen:
1. Wo Angeln: von den Klippen abends bis in die Nacht hinein.
Tagsüber nachschauen wo im Wasser dunkle Seegraswiesen sind, die besten Fänge hatte ich direkt über dem Seegras.
2. Welche Köder: am besten mittelgroße, tiefgefrorene ungekochte Garnelen (Gambas crudas). Die bekommt man günstig bei den "deutschen" Discountern vor Ort. Mit Gambas für ca. 5,- Euro kommt Ihr ein paar Nächte aus.
Keinen Tintenfisch als Köder verwenden, es sei denn Ihr wollt ausschließlich Muränen fangen! Anders als Aale klettern Euch Muränen die Schnur bis zur Rutenspitze hoch und können die locker abbrechen, mal abgesehen von den Zähnen, von denen Ihr lieber Abstand halten solltet...
Die Köderautomaten an Tankstellen und in Häfen solltet Ihr meiden, die Automaten sind oft leer, die Köder sind extrem teuer und mir brachten sie außer Kleinfisch keinen Erfolg
3. Rute: Stabile Brandungsrute mit großer Rolle
4. Montage: Paternostermontage, starke Schnur (mind. 0,5mm) oder besser 0,25mm geflochtene und je nach Strömung bis zu 150 Gramm-Blei, 2 Seitenarme mit Köder mind. 50cm über Grund
5. Haken: ich habe stabile Karpfenhaken von Paladin bverwendet, wählt die Haken nicht zu klein!
6. Rutenhalter: In den Felsen fand ich immer geeignete Spalten zum Einklemmen, aber vorsicht, so einige Male wurde mir die Rute selbst da beim Biss "rausgerissen".
7. Rechnet mit allem! Von Adlerrochen( vorsicht = Stachelrochen "denkt an Steve Irwin" ) über Llampuga, Goldbrasse, Hai, Muräne, Dorade

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Petri Heil


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Eine Llampuga habe ich mir auch für meinen nächsten Trip vorgenommen. Ob ich aber mit Seegrashalmen probiere weiß ich noch nicht :m

Schöner Bericht von dir, die Dorade ist echt klasse! Danke dafür!


----------



## Franz_x (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

danke für Deine Zeilen! Was Du schreibst, kann ich als Uferangler nur unterschreiben. Es braucht einfach, bis man die Stellen und Methoden im Mittelmeer kennt, aber dann wird man mit schönen Fängen belohnt. Wie habe ich mich vor fast 20 Jahren über meinen ersten Cuda mit 65 cm gefreut.....heute bin ich froh, wenn ich ihn nicht abhaken muss |bigeyes.
Goldmakrelen sind im Herbst mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch. Mit 90cm kann ich zwar nicht mithalten - meine haben zwischen 60cm und guten 70cm, aber der Biss auf Köderfisch und der Drill sind jedesmal hammer. Dario, ich bin mir sicher, dass es heuer bei Dir auch klappt!

Grüße
Franz


----------



## flo1980 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier noch die versprochenen Fotos.


----------



## Mett (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Was verwendet ihr denn für Köderfische ? 
Und welche Größe ist vom Ufer aus Sinnvoll ?


2 Wochen noch ... dann gibts Familienurlaub mit Angeloption :vik:


----------



## Franz_x (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

bei mir sind es Meeräschen zwischen 12 und gut 20 cm. Ich muss sie so nehmen wie ich sie fange....|bigeyes. Mal habe ich in 10 min genug, mal brauche ich eine Stunde für eine....|uhoh:. Je nachdem ob welche vor Ort sind oder eben nicht #d. Die Idealgröße liegt bei ca. 16 cm. Kleinere bringen nur kleine Räuber und je größer desto mehr Fehlbisse. Mit Hornhechten habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht probiert. Aber viele meiner Goldmakrelen und Cudas haben die im Magen gehabt. War z.T. erstaunlich wie lang die angedauten Wirbelsäulen der Honis in den Goldmakrelen waren.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wie schmecken denn eig die Cudas? Gehen die in Richtung Makrele / Thun oder eher Richtung Meerbrasse / Dorade?


----------



## Mett (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Franz_x

Ich nehme an du fängst die Meeräschen mit schwimmbrot und kleinen Drillingen ?

Es würde mich schon reizen eine alternative zum spinnen zu haben, aber ich habe halt von den lebendködern keinen blassen Schimmer. #d

@Fr33

finde die Cudas gehen mehr in Richtung Makrele, nur viel mehr Gräten 
Was aber daran liegen könnte das mir die richtig großen Exemplare noch nicht vergönnt waren.


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also zu den Köderfischen: Mir hat schon ein 2kg Blue einen 50cm+ Hornhecht zerlegt, die haben keine Angst vor garnichts. 

Würde jetzt Cuda mit keinem vergleichen wollen. Brasse ist viel edler, Thunfisch schmeckt total anders und eine Makrele ja auch. Ist nicht der beste Fisch so ein Cuda, etwas derber im Geschmack und auch nicht so weißes Fleisch, aber schmeckt (je jünger) eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ich filettier dann und hau die Gräten eh weg, da hat er auch eigentlich nicht zu viele. 


Franz, bzgl der Goldmakrelen, ich geb mein bestes. Die sind bei uns (als eine der kältesten Regionen im Mittelmeer) leider nicht jedes Jahr da und wenn dann auch nur im August/September. Ist normalerweise nicht die Zeit zu der ich in Spanien bin, aber diesmal ist dem endlich mal so. Wenn ich Glück habe und die Bedingungen passen und sie da sind, dann sollte was machbar sein!


----------



## hagel21 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo,
wo finde ich denn eine Abbildung von den zu erwartenden Fischen
und Schonmasse rund um Malle.Kann mir jemand dazu einen Tip geben?
Hagel


----------



## Franz_x (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus Mett,

bin selber jahrelang mit der Spinnrute am Mittelmeer unterwegs gewesen. Aber in der letzten Zeit verschiebt es sich immer mehr Richtung Köderfisch vom (Fels-)Strand und Badedecke - und die Erfolge sind deutlich besser als mit der Spinnrute! Aber man muss etwas experimentieren um die richtige Methode für Jahreszeit und Zielfisch zu finden. Einfach Schwimmer oder Grundblei mit Köderfisch funktioniert nur selten....
Für die Meeräschen nehme ich fünf Einfachhaken Größe 18 (feindrahtige) und eine 0,08 FC-Schnur. Köder ist Toastbrot (schwimmend). Die Haken darin verstecken und mit Wasserkugel oder Spiro raus. Immer schön anfüttern und hoffen, dass keine Möwe zuschlägt und die Schnur in den Himmel steigt |wavey:.

Grüße
Franz


----------



## Mett (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Franz_x
Danke für die Erklärung so hätte ich das auch versucht, nur eben mit Drillingen.
und wie montierst du dann die Meeräschen als livebait ?


----------



## Franz_x (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

zwei Einfachhaken, wobei einer verstellbar ist, am Stahlvorfach, das nur einen Ticken länger als der Köderfisch ist. So hat man auch bei den Beifängen Cuda oder Serra eine Chance. Vorfach ein 0,28 FC, möglichst lang, damit sich der Köderfisch frei bewegen kann. Um die Montage/Technik selbst hülle ich den Deckmantel des Schweigens......da habe ich selber viel ausprobiert und manches behält man dann eben für sich - sorry. 
Für erste Veruche ist die "teleferica" nicht schlecht....aber da muss dann Platz, Wind, Strömung usw. passen. 

Grüße
Franz


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also meine Erfahrung ist ja eher, dass man auch wenn man eine gute Montage hat, damit nicht unbedingt erfolgreich ist. Da gibt es so viel mehr zu beachten. 

Das ganze ist um einiges komplexer als man es sich so vorstellt. Es ist auch nicht immer alles so übertragbar. Probieren geht wirklich über studieren in diesem Fall. 


Hier noch Mindestmaße o.G.
http://www.tablademareas.com/tallas-minimas-pesca 
Im übrigen eine Seite die auch bzgl Tiden z.B. sehr nützlich ist!


----------



## Mett (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke euch, das hilft schon mal weiter.

Natürlich hat jeder seine persönlichen "Geheimtricks" und es kommt immer auf den Spot an, aber wenn man Grundlegend ein paar Infos hat hilft das schon sehr


----------



## Fr33 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

 gerade was Malle angeht hat es m.M viel mit den Stellen zu tun. Am besten sind immer Ecken wo es schnell tief runter geht. Gerade wenn man es auf Raubfische abgesehen hat. Daher sind halt meist die Strände usw. weniger interessant.

 Nachteil ist aber oft, dass man an steilen Ufern meist gar nicht runter ans Wasser kommt und oftmals mit den Wellen zu kämpfen hat.

 Ich hab damals 2 mal abgebrochen, da die Wellen immer höher wurden und die Gischt nur so auf die Felsen donnerte. War mit zu gefährlich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Naja ist schon sehr vom Zielfisch abhängig. Palometta z.B. findest du nicht vor ner Steilküste. Aber im Sommer, wenn richtig viel los ist an den Stränden, hat man als Uferangler da natürlich deutlich geringere Fangaussichten!


----------



## Mett (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja am besten sind immer Spots an denen man schnell auf die andere Seite wechseln kann wenn die Wellen zu hoch werden.

Palos im Sommer am Sandstrand ... da fängt man eher einen verirrten Frühschnorchler 
Es gibt aber auch immer ein paar kleine Strände die die Touristen nicht kennen, Ortskundig zu sein zahlt sich immer aus. |supergri


----------



## MalleTobi (2. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin jemand Vorort und Lust ne runde auf angeln
N?


----------



## Wrangler (12. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich fliege nächste Woche mit meiner Frau nach Mallorca. Wir sind in der Nähe von Santa Ponsa. Meine Frau ist eher die lieber am Strand liegt und mich auch mal alleine losziehen lässt. Sie durfte für diesen Urlaub die Planung übernehmen und hat leider mehr Bezug zum Entspannen gesucht. Für die es nicht kennen, durfte mich hier informieren (www.marcelremusrealestate.com/blog/artikel/malerische-landschaften-die-bucht-von-santa-ponsa/
)

Für mich bin ich eher auf der Suche nach einem Spot zum Angeln, hat jemand da einen Tipp für mich? Ich würde mir auch mal ein Auto oder so leihen, aber sollte schon in näheren Umgebung zum Hotel liegen... Wir nächtigen im Pirates Village :/ 

Grüße


----------



## fischbär (12. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Na wenn Du auf die Klippen kommst und es in dem Gebiet erlaubt ist zu angeln, kann es losgehen. Was ich Dir auf jeden Fall raten kann, aus meiner Erfahrung, lass die Spinnrute zu Hause, wenn Du nicht bereit bist a) sehr lange ohne Fang zu angeln oder b) nicht für einen wahrscheinlicheren Fang richtig viel rumzuziehen und lang zu suchen.
Hol' Dir vor Ort aus dem Angelladen einen lokalen Lebendköder. Notfalls tun es auch die Napfschnecken oder andere Schnecken von den Klippen, aber etwas wurmartiges dürfte tausend mal besser sein.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mett (12. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin da nicht ganz der Meinung von fishbär, bei mir hat erst der Umstieg von Grundangeln auf die Spinnrufe Erfolge gebracht.
Vom Ufer aus in der Morgen oder Abenddämmerung hast du die besten Chancen - egal ob nun Grund oder Spinnrute.
Lizenz nicht vergessen, dieses Jahr wird sehr häufig kontrolliert !!


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also pass uff :
Du hältst Dich auf der rechten Seite der Bucht und kannst da am "Strand" lang traben. Du kommst da zu zwei Felsvorsprüngen von denen Du relativ gut angeln kannst.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a4/Bucht_Santa_Ponca.jpg

Wenn Du aber über die Kletterqualitäten einer Bergziege verfügst, läufst Du weiter.
Du kommst bis fast an die Spitze der Bucht und bist dort so gut wie alleine. (War bei mir jedenfalls so)
https://www.google.de/maps/@39.4994641,2.4610968,298m/data=!3m1!1e3

Mit der Spinnangeln ist nicht so dolle, nur in der Morgen-oder Abenddämmerung. Ansonsten mit 'ner Spinne (2,70 besser noch 3m oder länger) um die 50g und Laufpose (7-10g) 25er Strippe und 6er bis 10er Haken. Falls Du mit Teig (Toastbrot mit zerquetschten Sardinen) angeln willst, machen sich Haken mit Teigspirale ganz gut. Ansonsten Stücken von Calamaris, Sardinen oder, mein Lieblingsköder, gesalzene Hühnertitte.:q
Tiefe hast Du vorne an den Klippen so zwischen 6 und 8 Metern unmittelbar vor den Steinen.
Keine Riesen erwarten aber Schriftbarsche, Meerbrassen ( die teilweise Zähne wie Gäule haben) sowie Goldstriemen sorgen für Kurzweil.
Meeräschen eher kleine aber wenn Du mit Schwimmbrot anfütterst, tauchen wie aus dem Nichts 'n Haufen gefräßiger Möwen auf und das war's dann mit der Anfütterei.|gr:

Schönen Urlaub und rinjehauen..............#6

|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Meine Tochner möchte das nächste Jahr nach Mallorca.
Hat jemand nen Vorschlag? Natürlich mit top Küstenangelrevier.


----------



## Mett (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also meine dort ansässigen Bekannten empfehlen immer den Norden bzw. Nordosten.
Dort soll durch die Strömung zwischen Mallorca und Menorca am meisten gehen.
Auf die Schutzzonen müsst ihr natürlich achten da dort nicht jeden Tag das Angeln erlaubt ist, für diese Tage finden sich aber immer Spots außerhalb der Zone


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Mett schrieb:


> Also meine dort ansässigen Bekannten empfehlen immer den Norden bzw. Nordosten.
> Dort soll durch die Strömung zwischen Mallorca und Menorca am meisten gehen.
> Auf die Schutzzonen müsst ihr natürlich achten da dort nicht jeden Tag das Angeln erlaubt ist, für diese Tage finden sich aber immer Spots außerhalb der Zone



Schutzzone#t

Hast du ein Bild?
Und wo im Nordosten?


----------



## Mett (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Alle infos zu Lizenz und Schutzgebieten findest du hier.

http://www.caib.es/govern/sac/fitxa.do?estua=12&codi=32337&coduo=12

Vom Gebiet her würde ich zwischen Canyamel und Cap Formentor was suchen.

Wann fährt sie denn ?


----------



## Fr33 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Jo bitte aufpassen mit den Schutzzonen und den teils erlaubten Tagen in diesen Zonen. Selbst die Einheimischen halten sich da weitgehend drann - was schon was zu heissen hat


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke erstmal.
Sie fährt garnicht , ich soll Sie mitnehmen und hat einen Wunsch geäußert.
Bin eigentlich mehr aufs Festland aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> Sie fährt garnicht , ich soll Sie mitnehmen und hat einen Wunsch geäußert.
> Bin eigentlich mehr aufs Festland aus.



Also doch kein Besuch in meinem Revier? #c


----------



## Mett (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> Sie fährt garnicht , ich soll Sie mitnehmen und hat einen Wunsch geäußert.
> Bin eigentlich mehr aufs Festland aus.



Auch wenn die Insel als Touristenzone gebranntmarkt ist, ist sie sehr schön.
In und außerhalb der Sommerferien ist natürlich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also doch kein Besuch in meinem Revier? #c



Ist alles noch offen.
VG Kay


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey Leute,

 habe diese Seite gefunden und denke, dass sie für den ein oder anderen von euch interessant sein könnte! 
 Köderautomaten auf Mallorca:

http://www.cebosvivosvending.com/ubicaciones.html


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So und auch noch mal ein Thema in eigener Sache...
 Da ich nächstes Jahr viel Zeit auf der Insel verbringen werde, steht die Anschaffung von neuem Tackle an. 
 2. Brandungsrute wird es auf jeden Fall. 

 Ich bin am Überlegen mir eine neue Spinncombo zuzulegen! 

 Es gibt definitiv Räuber in meiner Ecke, habe selbst schon große WoBa´s und einen 70er Barrakuda gesehen. Fangen ist natürlich etwas anderes  

 Die Rute sollte um die 3m länge haben, da ich nur relativ flaches Wasser vor der Tür habe und somit mir mehr Wurfweite erhoffe.

 Jetzt ist aber die große Frage wie viel WG sollte die die Rute haben?

 Gefischt werden in erster Linie Minnows, ab und zu auch mal Topwater. Würde Gerne auch mal die Black Minnows von Fiish antesten.
 Alle Köder bewegen sich geschätzt so zwischen 10 und 30g

 Als Rolle habe ich an eine 4000 Daiwa Exceler Z gedacht. 
 Habe mit Shimano schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und traue ehr Daiwa den Job zu.

 Habe mir im Netz schon ein paar Seabass Ruten angeguckt, aber diese haben meist "nur" 30g WG.
 Was meint ihr, habe folgende Modelle gefunden:

 Major Craft First Cast Sea Bass 3,05m mit -42g, ca. 120€
 Shimano Blue Romance Power Game 3,30m in -60g oder -80g ca. 200€ (Eig. Schon viel zu teuer, außer es ist die Mega Rute)

 Was für Ruten habt ihr im Einsatz vom Ufer und welches WG sollte ich nehmen?

 Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Mett (24. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich als Urlaubsangler kann dir hier nicht viel helfen was Rute und Rolle angeht.#c

Bezüglich der Wurfgewichte bin ich am besten mit 30-40g auf gute Distanzen gekommen, alles darüber wurden mir die Köder zu groß.
Wenn es Windstill ist oder du keine extreme Wurfweite brauchst reichen auch 20g, alles darunter war für mich nicht brauchbar.

P.S.: den Köderautomaten in Arta kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Snakesfreak (24. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke Mett, aber bei dem Gewicht wird es wohl mit der Wassertiefe schwierig.

 Hoffe das sich noch einer meldet...


----------



## Mett (25. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

In welcher Gegend bist du denn ?
Würde mich wundern wenn es nicht einen guten Spot in Reichweite
gibt, der eine Ordentliche Tiefe aufweist.
Außer du möchtest deine Terasse nicht verlassen |kopfkrat |uhoh:


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die Wohnung ist in El Arenal... Ca. 500m vom Jachthafen Richtung inselmitte...

Da ich nur zu Fuß unterwegs bin, habe ich nur einen beschränktem Radius.
Leider ist rechts vom Hachthafen nur der Strand Richtung Palma und 600-700m links vom Jachthafen geht die Schutzzone los, wo ich nur an 2-3 Tagen die Woche fischen darf...
Bin bis jetzt immer auf den Steinschüttungen vom Hafen bis nach vorne geklettert um etwas tieferes Wasser zu erreichen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hmm verstehe nicht warum es immer so tiefe Spots sein sollen. 

Insbesondere Wolfsbarsch wirst du doch da nicht besser fangen. 

Ich bin da recht verwöhnt und habe viele tiefe Spots. Aber fische auch oft im Flachen. Persönlich habe ich immer den Eindruck wenn ich bei Welle fische und es dann dort 20m tief ist, dass der Köder garnicht auffällt. War da auch noch nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. 

Woba Ruten sind eben klassischerweise sehr leicht, weil man kleine Köder benutzen möchte und damit natürlich noch auf Wurfweite kommen muss. 
Denke für Wolf und Barrakuda bist du dann mit einer solchen Rute auch gut bedient. 
Wenn du jetzt aber doch planst auf Dentex, Bluefish, Bonito zu spinnen und reelle Chancen bestehen würde ich definitiv zu was stärkerem Raten. (Ich fische auch meist stärker)


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi Dario,

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 
Ich kann mir natürlich nicht aussuchen, was einem an den Haken geht... 

Muss mal gucken ob ich noch eine Rute mit etwas mehr WG finde. Denke es wird dann wohl auf 2 Ruten hinaus laufen 
Oder halt ein Kompromiss, da ich ja auch noch leichtere Köder werfen muss. Selbst ein 100er-120er Minnows wiegt ja grade mal ~20g

Ich denke, dass es sich aber ehr auf div. Makrelen, Brassen, WoBa's und Barra's beschränken wird. Aber man wies ja nie...
Was meinst du denn, was für ein WG geeignet wäre? Also für den Falll der Fälle...


----------



## Salt (25. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn du nur für ein bis zwei Wochen da bist würde ich mich auf die leichte Angelei beschränken und die Seabassrute nehmen, ich benutze die selbe WG-klasse und den durchschnittlichen Ufer-Bonito und auch kleinere Leerfish um die 80cm kriegt man damit locker raus. Und für Woba ist es allemal besser leicht zu fischen.
Du schreibst aber du wirst dort viel zeit verbringen....soll auch viel geangelt werden?
Die schwerere Kombi brauchst du eigentlich nur wenn du oft an tiefen Spots angelst und auf Amberjack und Dentex hoffst.


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke Salt!
Dann wird es wohl erstmal die Seabassrute! Wenn die zur Not auch mal mit größeren fischen klar kommt um so besser!

Ich denke es werden so 2x 2 Wochen + ein paar Bonus Tage... Ggf. Auch mal ein kleiner Angeltripp! 

Also die Morgenstunden werden eig fast jeden Tag genutzt, da der Rest der Bande dann noch pennt 
Aber will auch öfter die Abendstunden versuchen, sei es mit den Brandungsruten oder mit der Spinnrute.


----------



## scorp10n77 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Denke damit bist du gut bedient. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man auf eine Woba-Rute keinen Bremsdruck machen kann und dann hast du ja immer noch eine 4000er Rolle die hat Reserven. 

Denke für 100-150€ kriegst du einen wertigen Stock. Mein Onkel hat zum Uferspinnen eine Sakura Shinjin Neo in 3m und ich glaub bis 40g WG. Die hat glaub ich mal 130€ oder so gekostet. Hab selbst noch nichts damit gefangen, aber mein Papa schon 3 Palomettas und die Rute ist sehr leicht und es lässt sich gut damit werfen. 
Ich selbst hab ja zwei Spinruten, die Mitsio die für dich wohl klar overtackled ist und dann noch eine alte Shimano Speedmaster. Mit der hab ich jetzt im Sommer Mahis geangelt und die war auch super. 
Prinzipiell hab ich aber mit MajorCraft auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht und denke da machst du auch nichts falsch. 

Ansonsten kann dir Salt sicher die besseren Tipps geben :q Ich bin ja nicht so der Woba Experte. 

Könnte ja noch die Handleine empfehlen :m


----------



## glavoc (26. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Könnte ja noch die Handleine empfehlen :m



#6 Hehe, also dann muß ich auch bissle was blubbern|bla::q

jepp, dann aber nur mit lebendem Köderfisch! (meine älteren Bekannten/Insulaner nahmen sogar einst gelegentlich Eidechsen, die sie mit einem Haken versehen, an derselben einfach haben schwimmen lassen^^)..oder aber du nimmst Meereswürmer...gaaanz selten klappt es aber wohl auch mit toten Fischies oder sogar Teig^^ (Aquakulturflüchtlinge^^).

Also ich fische eine 7-28g WG / 2,7m Rute auf Woba (klasische Statio) oder eine 5-20g 2,85m Baitcastrute mit entsprechender Lp-Multi.
Für Minifische (LRF) nehme ich eine 1-10g Rute...(Mikrojigköpfe und Gummi bzw. MiniWobbler).
Ansonsten sehe es ganz ähnlich wie Salt ->wenn keine Riesenbrummer als Zielfisch vorhanden, brauchst auch keine 100g WG Rute...
lg
#h


----------



## Snakesfreak (26. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi Leute, 

als erstes möchte ich euch nochmal für Hilfe danken!
Ich habe heute mit einem Händler telefoniert und er rät mir zur 12cm kürzeren Rute, da sie etwas mehr Rückrad haben soll als die in 3,05m. 
Lt. seiner Aussage fallen die kürzeren Ruten nach hinten raus etwas kräftiger aus.
Meine Entscheidung fällt somit auf die Major Craft Firstcast Seabass FCS-962M, denke nicht, dass die 12cm viel an Wurfweite ausmachen weden

Jetzt fehlt mir allerdings noch eine passende Rolle, die mit dem Einsatz im Salzwasser klar kommt.
ich möchte kein Vermögen investieren und bin auch bereit auf eine gute Gebrauchte zurück zu greifen.

Es wurde mir zu der Rute zu der Shimano Stradic CI4+ 4000 XG FB geraten und dass sie auch mit dem SW klar kommen sollte.
Viele schwören auf die Stradic FJ oder die Sustain. Beide als US Variante
Ich finde die Shimano ar-c aero c14+ 4000 oder die günstigere Aero 4000 spin (mit E-Spule) auch interesannt, auf Grund des größeren Spulendurchmessers von ~56,...mm.

Von Daiwa wären da auch noch die Exceller Z und Caldia und andere mit dem MAG SEALD Sytem.

Zu welcher Rolle würdet ihr tendieren und warum?

vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das ist tatsächlich schwierig. Es gibt viele Rollen, und Rollen die man nicht kennt kann man ja nicht empfehlen. 
Ideal wäre natürlich wenn du sie mal beim Händler vergleichen könntest. Man merkt ja direkt ob eine Rolle sauber läuft und ob sie einen stabilen Eindruck macht. 
Prinzipiell würde ich mich an deiner Stelle an einer Recht hohen Übersetzung orientieren. Die Daiwa beispielsweise hat nicht so eine hohe Übersetzung. 

glavoc, niemand zweifelt an, dass es funktioniert. Tausende machen es jeden Tag vor!


----------



## Snakesfreak (27. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich habe mich jetzt erstmal für die Shimano Aero 4000 entschieden, da ich diese für 55€ inkl Versand bekomme.
http://www.henry-gilbey.com/blog/shimano-aero-spin-4000-spinning-reel-150-review?rq=aero

das Problem ist einfach, dass man nicht immer alle Rollen probekurbeln kann... Aber zur Not ist es eine neue Rolle für die Matchrute


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ne so leicht ist das leider wirklich nicht. Viel Erfolg damit und falls sie nix ist hast du ja nicht so viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt


----------



## Mett (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich würde die Tage nutzen die du im Schutzgebiet angeln darfst und die restlichen Tage ab an den Strand.
Außerhalb der Urlaubszeit ist ja so gut wie nichts los am Strand und dort lässt sich gut angeln, auch im flacheren Wasser fängt man Fische in guter Größe.

Zum Beispiel:







Und das war lt. Aussagen meiner Ortsansässigen Freunde Kleinzeugs das es am Strand auch noch viel größer gibt.

Das war übrigens mit folgender Ausrüstung:
_SavageGear Roadrunner XNLT2 WG 20-80g 
Penn Battle 2 - 3000 
Köder: __catch it speed 140_


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schöne Palo! Und ja die werden noch viel größer, aber ein 10kg Exemplar holst du mit ner Wolfsbarschspinne nicht raus |rolleyes


----------



## Snakesfreak (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sehr cool! Das lässt die Hoffnung steigen! 

Habe jetzt auch schon mal ein paar Duo Minnows bestellt... Habt ihr schon mal die Duo teriff DC oder die DUO Beach Walker gefischt?


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ist durchaus drin, aber Palomettas sind recht anspruchsvoll. 

Mein Papa hat aber von Land auch schon welche gefangen bis 2kg. Du musst nach deren Flossenspitzen Ausschau halten, die gucken manchmal raus. 

Die Duos kenne ich nicht. Ich habe auch mal ein paar Wolfsbarschköder für meinen Papa zu Weihnachten bestellt. Aber Yokozunas #6 Wurden ja schon mehrfach empfohlen und der Einsatz ist nicht so hoch


----------



## Salt (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Teriff fliegt gut und läuft sehr flach, passt gut für Wolfsbarsch....welche Beachwalker?
Es gibt mehrere Versionen


----------



## glavoc (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Salt schrieb:


> Teriff fliegt gut und läuft sehr flach, passt gut für Wolfsbarsch...
> 
> Na ja, bei mir macht der Teriff keine Wölfe klar :-(
> Hab`den mittlerweile fast aussortiert...vermutlich führe ich den falsch?`Wie führst du ihn??
> ...



Vermutlich meint er die Gummiversion (Haul Shad?) oder eben die Hardbait Variante...^^ sind glob ich beide von Duo!
Wobei* ich* echt nicht soo von Duo überzeugt bin (bis auf ein nicht mehr aufgelegtes Süßwasser-Modell mit dem ich zufriedenstellend fange). 

|wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Wobei* ich* echt nicht soo von Duo überzeugt bin (bis auf ein nicht mehr aufgelegtes Süßwasser-Modell mit dem ich zufriedenstellend fange).



Das wurde mir von meinen spanischen Freunden, die durchaus schon was vom Spinnen verstehen, auch mal gesagt. Habe also nie was von Duo ausprobiert. 
Wobei Kay ja voll vom Manic überzeugt ist, den hab ich mir nun auch mal gekauft. Aber der wurd auch schon aus dem Sortiment genommen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich meinte den hier:

 Duo Beach Walker Axcion 95

 Dachte, das der durch die kompakte Form und das Gewicht gut auf Weite kommt.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Kenne ich nicht. 

Hab trotzdem noch was zu sagen. Glavoc wird mir sicherlich wiedersprechen #6 
Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Gewicht echt nicht alles ist. Problem, dass man oft hat, die schweren Köder sind nicht für die flachen Ecken geeignet, wo man aber gerne Fischen möchte. 
Es gibt da wirklich große Unterschiede bei den Ködern, bzgl Wurfstabilität und damit auch erzielter Wurfweite. Ich habe einige Köder mit Mag-Weight System, also einem beim Wurf verlagerten Gewicht, und das bringt mMn wirklich was. Außerdem gibts einfach erhebliche Unterschiede zwischen den Ködern, manche sind echte Weitwurfwunder. 
Um da mal zu nennen Zipbaits, Rapala MaxRap, Bassday Logsurf. 

Das heißt nicht, dass andere Köder nicht weit fliegen können und auch nicht dass die deshalb alle fangen. Aber die Wurfweite ist ja auch ein wichtiger Faktor. Und ich will nicht immer nur mit Bleikugeln werfen. 

Vielleicht auch ein Punkt, auf den du achten kannst. 

Ich vertraue da auch gerne auf das was andere sagen. Die Xorus Asturie ist z.B. auch ein echt guter Flieger und die hat glaube ich kein Magneten.


----------



## glavoc (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> . Glavoc wird mir sicherlich wiedersprechen #6



Nope - keinen Widerspruch Dario!^^  

Bezüglich Wurfweite und flaches Wasser, da kenn ich mich au a bissle aus. Also bei mir ist es meist relativ flach, d.h. dort wo ich meinen Wölfen nachstelle. Natürlich versuche auch ich weit raus zu kommen, jedoch wird der Köder dann doch meist erst im Ufernähe gebissen (so 20-5m /hin & wieder auch direkt vor den Füßen). Und wenn ich weit raus muß, dann wird es ja auch tief -> Castingjigs sind dann eine Alternative!
Im übrigen behaupte ich jetzt mal gaanz frech, dass du mit einem klassischen Wobbler (Minnow, WTD-Pencil, Twitchbait etc) kaum über die 40zig Metergrenze werfen wirst können - ganz egal welche Rute, Schnur, Rolle du auch verwendest. Kurz: Ich feuer raus, hole sofort ein, bemerke manchmal die verfolgenden Fische und bekomme dann meist in einer fast schon "ansagbaren" Distanz den Biss. Diese hängt wohl vom Abstand zum Ufer und der Tiefe ab, wo die Wölfis den Bait halt nicht "entkommen" lassen wollen, sofern sie den willig sind zu beissen;+|kopfkrat

@ Salt - wie führst du den Terrif? (Habe da die 12cm Variante).
Dario hat Recht mit dem unterschiedlichen Wurfweiten einzelner Köder, manche haben vergleichbare Daten (Gewicht,Form,Größe) und dennoch ganz andere Wurfweitenwerte.
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Salt (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Beachwalker Axcion ist sehr schwer, braucht recht viel Bewegung mit der Rute, neigt andererseits bei zu viel Tempo zum drehen bzw. Rausspringen....
Hab den seit gut 3 Jahren und mir mehr davon versprochen.
Fängt zwar auch Fisch, ist aber selten meine erste Wahl.
Könnte vielleicht an Sandstränden bei ordentlich Brandung im Backwash gut funktionieren aber diese Situation hab ich fast nie gefischt.

Zu Duo generell....ich find die Tide Minnow und den Pencil Popper ganz gut, auch den Aomasa find ich leicht zu fischen, hat aber noch nix gebracht...
Persönlich stehe ich mehr auf IMA und Tackle House 

@glavoc - gefangen hab ich mit dem kleinen Teriff zwar schon aber auch den setze ich nicht so oft ein....keine Ahnung warum, sollte ich vielleicht mal öfter fischen.
Einfach einkurbeln war bei mir erfolgreich...war aber auch nicht das Mittelmeer.


----------



## glavoc (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@ Salt - THX#6 fürs Feedback,  wobei ich es wohl ebenso wie du gehändelt habe ...kein einziges Mal Fischkontakt, obwohl die Vieher da waren & ich auch fing.


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die Wölfe haben eben ihren ganz eigenen, exquisiten Geschmack...
Ich kann davon ein Lied singen


----------



## Salt (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Definitiv! Und der ändert sich teilweise auch täglich, trotz scheinbar gleicher Bedingungen....


----------



## scorp10n77 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Weil ich gestern nicht mehr wirklich Zeit und Lust hatte eine ausführlichere Antwort zu schreiben, will ich das mal tun. 

Also, glavoc, ich bin da immer ganz zurückhaltend und schätze nie meine Wurfweiten. Finde nicht dass man das gut abschätzen kann, dann müsste man schon am Strand abmessen. Stimme dir da aber sehr wohl zu, die teilweise titulierten Wurfweiten sind echt nicht machbar. Okay, vielleicht mit einem Jig, die fliegen ja wirklich enorm. 

Und bezüglich der Bisse in ansagbarer Distanz, da stehen 100 Wobas bei dir gegen meine Erfahrung von Woba-Nachläufern :m Das lasse ich getrost so stehen, kann ich echt nix zu sagen. 
Die Wölfe werden bei uns ja auch viel bei auflandigem Wind an den Caps und flacheren Stellen im Schaum gefischt. Da kommt es oft dann auch nicht mehr unbedingt auf Wurfweite an, sondern auf Wurfgenauigkeit. 

Ich werd in 3 Wochen mal nochmal angreifen! Überlege mir noch einen Xorus Patchinko zu besorgen? Hat den jemand von euch? 

Und welche Farben sollten in einer Woba-Box nicht fehlen. Mal ab vom Standard Sardinendekor.


----------



## Snakesfreak (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Salt: Danke für die Info! Dann lasse ich den wohl ehr außen vor... 
 Werde dann lieber ein paar Minnows beim Ali bestellen und diese testen.
 Zumal man ja auch mehrere für das gleiche Geld bekommt.

 @Dario: Also was die Farben angeht, kann ich leider nur mit belesenem Wissen aushelfen...
 In der Dämmerung/ im Dunklen soll Weis eine gute Farbe sein. In wie weit das auf das jeweilige Gebiet stimmt, lasse ich mal offen. ;-)
 Denke aber das man mit natürlichen Farben nie ganz falsch liegt.


----------



## glavoc (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo,


scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Also, glavoc, ich bin da immer ganz zurückhaltend und schätze nie meine Wurfweiten. Finde nicht dass man das gut abschätzen kann, dann müsste man schon am Strand abmessen. Stimme dir da aber sehr wohl zu, die teilweise titulierten Wurfweiten sind echt nicht machbar. Okay, vielleicht mit einem Jig, die fliegen ja wirklich enorm.
> 
> Ich habe da ein Vid in diesem Kanal gesehen, wo sie mit JDM TopA Top Suzuki/Seabass Tackle ihre Profis haben Weit-werfen-lassen....so bei roundabout  ca~ 38 m oder so, waren in meiner Erinnerung deren Bestweiten. Leider ist japanisch bei mir null vorhanden, drum find ich och das Video nich` mehr :-(.
> Jepp - Jigs fliegen auf jeden Fall weiter!! Sind ja eigentl. auch nur (torpedoförmige) Bleie. Da ist sicher sogar mehr als 50 m drin!
> ...



Hmm, was ich auf jeden Fall mehr und mehr kaufe ist so Goldgelb/Holo Varianten (zum Sonnenuntergang/Dämmerung hauptsächlich eingesetzt oder auch transparentere Töne (in der Frühe/Vormitttags), sowie immer mehr Versuche mit sogenanntem "Candy" und jenes PinksilverCSD.. auch werde ich mich mehr mit den roten Bäuchen in Zukunft beschäftigen.
lg|wavey:


----------



## Salt (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Patchinko kriegt von mir alle:m:m:m
Mein absoluter Liebling für jeder Fisch den man auf Topwater fangen kann :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Undwelche Farbe ist da dein Liebling? Dann werd ich mir die mal zu Weihnachten wünschen


----------



## Snakesfreak (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hat einer den Vergleich zu den Savage Gear Panic Prey?

Optisch ja recht ähnlich...


----------



## glavoc (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hat einer den Vergleich zu den Savage Gear Panic Prey?



Nun, wohl kaum/bzw. keine. Auch bezügl. der Fängigkeit soll es zumindest wie ich es mitbekomme keinen merkl. Unterschied geben...gibt die auch noch von Yokozuna als FCM:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp7VsOjEW6g

Übrigens schau dir von Savage Gear den Top Prey 85 unbedingt an, wenn du ihn noch bekommst!
lg#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Erstmal, hab ich glavocs Antwort von gestern ganz übersehen. Also mit den 100 Wobas wollte ich natürlich keinesfalls deine Erfolge schmälern :m#r

Ist ja tatsächlich auch alles so eine Glaubensfrage mit den Farben, und ich denke die Köderführung und Stelle macht um einiges mehr her. Aber die gelben und pinken und lilanen Köder haben ja auch ihre Berechtigung auf dem Markt und es wird damit gefangen. Deshalb die Frage. 
Wenn Salty mir nun noch seine Lieblings Patchinko Farbe nennt, werde mir dann gleich mal einen bestellen. 

Also, dass es die von Yokozuna auch gibt, das hatte ich ebenfalls schon gesehen. Und der von SG sieht ja auch ähnlich aus, wird sicherlich dort abgekupfert sein, da der Patchinko wohl einen ausgezeichneten Ruf genießt. Prinzipiell werde ich erstmal das original ausprobieren, da weiß ich, dass gute Haken, Sprengringe verbaut sind und ich weiß auch dass nix gefuscht ist. Finde das Video da wenig aussagekräftig, und ist ja schonmal eindeutig, der eine schwimmt der andere sinkt. Aber mehr kann ich da auf meinem Bildschirm auch nicht erkennen.


----------



## glavoc (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Zitai:"der eine schwimmt der andere sinkt" - ups, dat is mir jetzed bissle peinlich...hätte das Video wohl bis zum Schluß gucken sollen...
Danke auch für das "lilane" Video - Mist noch ne neue Sache die ins Geld geht ^^ - auf jeden Fall werde ich in Zukunft bei lila nicht "nein sagen" im Angelladen.
lg


----------



## Salt (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also bei mir sind es Mullet und Ghost Iwashi, also Meeräsche und transparent Sardine....hab aber auch nur die zwei
Aber generell messe ich der Farbe bei Topwater nich so die große Bedeutung zu, höchstens ob transparent oder nicht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hehe, ja genau deshalb macht Markos Vidalis ja diese Videos für Duo |rolleyes 

Farbe beim Topwater, ja sehe ich auch so. Wobei es ja durchaus da dunkle und helle Modelle gibt. Ich werds mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hat ja irgendwann mal ein Wolf Hunger


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Heute sind die ersten Duos eingetroffen....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wie Dario schon schrieb: ich bevorzuge in letzter Zeit den maniac von duo.
Der Tip kam mal von Ulfisch, danke dafür:m

Habe selten so viele "Kontakte" also Nachläufer, Anfasser und Bisse auf einen Köder gehabt.

Macht ne sehr schlanke Figur beim Einholen, wenig Aktion |kopfkrat, vielleicht liegt es gerade daran, die meisten Fischis bewegen sich ja auch nicht im Zickzack.

Ansonsten ist der gut ausballanciert und fliegt auch bei Gegenwind sehr weit und das auch in der 10 Gramm version.

@mett schön eingekauft, den tideminnow werde ich auch mal probieren.

Ja Yokozuna ist immer ne günstige Alternative und fängt.

Ich glaube aber, dass die Originale bessere Wurfeigenschaften haben. Yokozunas sind ja oft Kopien von anderen Ködern.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Nope - keinen Widerspruch Dario!^^
> 
> Bezüglich Wurfweite und flaches Wasser, da kenn ich mich au a bissle aus. Also bei mir ist es meist relativ flach, d.h. dort wo ich meinen Wölfen nachstelle. Natürlich versuche auch ich weit raus zu kommen, jedoch wird der Köder dann doch meist erst im Ufernähe gebissen (so 20-5m /hin & wieder auch direkt vor den Füßen).



Das unterschreibe ich:m

Bezüglich Woba hat Glavoc eine umfangreiche Erfahrung, da lese ich immer genau#6


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Finde, dass das hier eine richtig angenehme, informative Diskussion von uns Spezis geworden ist :m

Ich hab mir eine Asturie in 110mm und einen Patchinko in 10cm bestellt. Die werden dann unterm Baum liegen. Sind aber auch schon echt happig teuer. Wobei man solche Köder ja eher nicht verliert. 

Auf meine Bestellung von den Yokozunas bei waveinn warte ich immer noch. Bin da auch mittlerweile etwas angepisst. Kommunikation von diesem Shop ist nonexistent.

Gestern ist mir ein Leckerbissen für unseren kroatischen Handleinen und Wolfsbarschpapst begegnet


----------



## glavoc (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ahoi,
auch wenn die meisten kroat. Fischer doch recht katholisch sind, so hab ich mit dem Papst nich viel am Hut^^ (wobei der jetzige wirklich eine "Lichtgestalt" in der langen Reihe der ..... ist).  
Danke für das Video! Sehr schön! Kannte ich noch nicht. Aber auch ein Hammerspot die Stelle. Und klar, AJ schwimmt ja auch nicht in die Steine  - Dentex/Zacki hätte er vermutlich nicht so einfach rausgezogen (?).
lg


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

War auch einkaufen und habe mal vorsortiert 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich glaube schon, dass ein AJ auch in die Steine schwimmt. Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass dort wie eine steil abgehende Kiesbank ist. Fast wie in einem See. Habe noch nie so eine Struktur im Meer gesehen, sicher ein guter Spot.

In einem anderen Video sieht man auch, dass die komplett ohne Vorfach fischen. Die haben quasi durchgehend ein Seil. Deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung, dass es bei Livebait ziemlich egal ist, die knallen immer drauf! Fische mit Vivo doppelte Vorfachstärke wie beim Jiggen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@ Dr.Spin:

Das nenne ich mal eine gute Auswahl! 

Falls du mal welche loswerden willst  

Wo bekomme ich die 135 in diesen Glitzer Fabeln? Habe wenn, immer nur Neonfaben gefunden.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die gibt's nur noch in England in den Farben und 135. Shop heißt basstastic oder so.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Shop heißt lurefishingforbass 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Erfolgreich war der durchsichtige mit dem gelben kopf und dem roten Bauch 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Werde die Tage mal hier welche bestellen und den Lauf testen...

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Retail-2016-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-baits-14cm-18g-bearking-hot-model-crankbaits-penceil/1091192_32585798933.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Dankeschön!

Habe heute mal ein paar Duos getestet...

Konnte zumindest einen bei dem Hochwasser fangen


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich sage dazu nur eins: Kay hat sie ALLE weggekauft!!! 

Na immerhin im falschen Wasser funktionieren sie anscheinend!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Habe die hier auch schon getestet, ja funktionieren auch hier.


----------



## Salt (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Aber ist das auf Dauer nicht zu eintönig nur mit einem Modell:q

@snakesfreak - und natürlich auch für euch anderen, den link zum Chinamann kann ich empfehlen, die Longjerks von denen sind sehr gut und sogar mit durchgehender Achse!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Na ja sind auch noch andere Modelle on der Box.
Sonst sind noch der stylo und der Donbelone mit am Start und evtl. Noch ein Popper. Von Strand ist das aber schon mein Favorit. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salt (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hast du mit dem Stylo schon gefangen?
Finde den selbst klasse, hat aber noch nich so richtig was gebracht....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nein bis jetzt noch nichts auf den stylo.
Lag vielleicht auch am Fischbestand, der ist im Sommer immer sehr sortiert und der Stylo ist schon ein großer Köder.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also hier die Erweiterung 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Habe heute mal ein paar Duos getestet...




Petri #6 Jepp! Fängen auch bei mir Hechte:m

Zum Stylo - denke die Zeit für so einen KuKö ist 10.11.12 Monat wenn zBsp bei uns in Dalmatien ganze Hornhechtschulen ausm Meer springen weil AJ, Blue`s u.ä. sie jagen ? Da brauch ich auf jeden Fall einen weitfliegenden Bait! (in der Hoffnung so weit raus zu kommen und dann auch noch einen ans Band zu bekommen)
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Was für ein Luxus mit den Hornhechtschulen! Haben wir zwar auch, aber die sind selten. Wenn die Hornhechte aber in Massen an der Küste sind, dann folgen ihnen angeblich die Aguja imperial, Speerfische! 

In Spanien ist die Zeit für solche Köder ganz klar Sommerhalbjahr. Anfangend bei Mai/Juni , und am besten sicherlich September, *Oktober*, November. Ganz einfach dem geschuldet, dass die Jäger sonst garnicht da sind! Denn  die Palomettas und Bluefish die sind bei uns im Winter nicht. Frag mich nicht wo die sich rumtreiben. 

Bei mir sind gerade eben die Xorus Köder angekommen. Sexyyyy!


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Achso, ich habe keinen Stylo, hab die Spanische Variante DonBelone von Isaac und damit ja schon die 1m Palo gefangen, aber auch noch Nachläufer an den Fischzuchten gehabt.

Allerdings kommt der an der Mitsio nicht an die Wurfweite vom Popper ran. Da fehlt einfach Gewicht zum Aufladen der Rute.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*






Hier ein Bild von meinen Wolfsbarschtötern :c Sehen schonmal nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ja sieht sexy aus. wird klappen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich werde mein bestes geben. Aber es klappt ja nie alles so wie man sich das vorstellt. 

Was man sich so vornimmt zu machen, muss auch immer erstmal klappen!


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Leider nur die kleinen...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Manchmal jagen die ja auch die kleinen 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Manchmal jagen die ja auch die kleinen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Ziemlich oft sogar. 

Mal eine Frage bzw ein Gedankengang von mir. Gibt es eigentlich keine Köder die gezielt Mönchsfisch-Farben und auch Form haben. Sowas in Richtung Sebile Stick Shadd vielleicht .

Wenn man mal unter Wasser schaut ist das dort ein ziemlich häufiger Fisch. Die stehen oft zu Massen an den Strukturen und sind damit definitiv Teil des Nahrungsangebots. 
Habe vor langer langer Zeit (als ich noch mit Würmchen geangelt habe) einen gefangen und den wieder released. Daraufhin kam ein großer Fisch angeschossen (denke ein Blue) und hat ihn sich geschnappt. 

Jemand mal in die Richtung nachgedacht?


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das einzige was mir einfallen würde wären die savage gear bluegill...


----------



## Salt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nachgedacht hab ich darüber auch schon oft und beim LRF haben Schriftbarsche und Baby-Grouper die auch schon öfter ausgekotzt...gefressen werden sie also.

Aber zu einem richtigen Ergebniss bin ich noch nicht gekommen und die Fische die wirklich Raubfisch anziehen sind dann doch eher Hornhecht, Boga, Meeräsche und andere Schwarmfische die in großen Mengen zusammen kommen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Da nehme man mal dieses Video von Dario Lopes https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctTv8m_4GTQ
Gucken ab ca 2min. Ich denke schon, dass die Mönchsfische hier Beutefisch sind. In großen Mengen sind sie hier auf jeden Fall! 

Dentex z.B. haben mir schon viel ins Boot gekotzt. Sepia, Krakenarm, Meerbarbenkönig, Serrano, sogar schon eine Seenadel. Aber noch nie einen Hornhecht. Ok, die sind bei mir auch nicht so häufig. 

Ist ja nur so ein Gedanke. Nichts was ich irgendwie konkret verfolgen wollte. Scheint ja nichtmal Köder in dieser Art zu geben. 

Die Schriftbarsche sollen übrigens gute Köder sein


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Falls es einen interessiert.... 

 Bei Ebay hat Lure-geek grade eine Rabbat Aktion auf Köder u.a. auch Duo Bay Ruf in 88, 115 & 135mm


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So, habe mir jetzt auch noch mal 2 Xorus Patchinko 100 bestellt... 

 Muss ja auch mal was fangen am Meer


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Na was hast du denn bezahlt? Ich hab dort 3 gekauft und 1 oder 2 Tage später waren sie alle 1Euro teurer! 

Zum Manic: fliegt wie ein Blei, wirklich unglaublich. Bin sehr überzeugt, denn long cast big fish! 
Der Patchinko gefällt mir aber auch gut und die Wurfweite ist für sein geringes Gewicht auch top!


----------



## Snakesfreak (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Teil 1 ist angekommen...

Ich meine ich habe 17€ bezahlt


----------



## Snakesfreak (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an die Experten!

1. ab welcher Wassertiefe lohnt sich Shore Jigging?
2. weiß einer, ob ich an dem mit dem Kreuz markierten Spot fischen darf?

Das ist die Außenmole des Hafens in Palma... hier wäre "tiefes" Wasser in Wurfweite!


----------



## Snakesfreak (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier noch mal ein Loch...

Das wären die Tiefsten stellen in der Nähe von mir.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin,

 generell ist in allen Häfen und Hafenanlagen das Angeln eig verboten..... kann ich auch teils verstehen.

 Aber wie das jetzt speziella an der Außenmole aussieht?


----------



## Andre´ (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Auf Fuerteventura und Lanzarote ist es auf jeden Fall gedulded. Da kommt die Guardia Zivil auch mal zum Kontrollieren vorbei, weg geschickt haben die aber noch niemanden was ich so gesehen hab. 
Es gibt aber auch in jedem Hafen eine "Hafenmeisterei" bzw so Wachleute die da die Augen offen halten. Da würde ich einfach mal fragen wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst. "shore Jiggen" geht schon ab einer Recht geringen Wassertiefe, dann jiggst Du halt nicht an, sondern kurbelst nur schnell durch. Das ist oft sogar besser als nach oben weg "hauen". Mit den Metalljigs hast du halt den immensen Wurfvorteil zum Strecke machen und kannst gezielt alle Wasserschichten absuchen.

Hast Du Dir schon mal die Stein Beschaffenheit von der Aussenmole angeschaut ? oft sind es sehr grosse Brocken bei den grösseren Häfen, die das Angeln teilweise unmöglich, bzw sehr gefährlich machen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn wir von der selben Stelle sprechen, dann meint er dieser hier: 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Port_de_Palma_03.JPG

 Da legen auf der Innenseite die großen Kähne an..... mich würde es eher wundern, wenn man da angeln darf. Bei kleineren Häfen etc. stört es keinen an den Molen und Außenanlagen solange man nich IM Hafen angelt.... aber glaube da verstehen die keinen Spaß...


----------



## Andre´ (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Innenseite geht gar nicht , da verstehn die keinen Spass. 
Aber da in Richtung offenes Meer kann ich mir nicht im geringsten Vorstellen dass es jemanden interessiert. Wie sollen die Dich denn überhaupt sehen wenn Du unten am Wasser stehst... Wobei ich ja echt glaube dass man da nur ganz schwer runter kommt.


----------



## Snakesfreak (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also die Steinschüttung der Mole wird denke ich nicht anders sein als bei "meinem" Hafen in El Arenal. Klar, das sind riesen Brocken, aber da bin ich auch immer bis nach vorne gekommen...
 Klar würde ich nur die Außenseite der Mole befischen wollen ;-) in viele Häfen kommt mal schon gar nicht mehr rein.

Ich überlege ob ich mir noch eine leichte Shore Jigging Rute zulegen sollte... Denke so -60 oder -80g

 @Fr33: bist du dieses Jahr auch wieder auf der Insel?


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sieht schlecht aus dieses Jahr - wart jetzt die letzten Male immer auf Mallorca und meine Dame möchte mal was anderes sehen....

 Ggf sprechen wir vom Indischen Ozean  Hab ja 2 Reiseruten *gg*  - aber kann sein, dass die das nicht überleben würden. Je wärmer das Wasser umso heftiger die Fische...


----------



## Mett (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Snakesfreak

Also der Bereich wo die großen Schiffe in Palma reinkommen, ist seit einigen Jahren komplett abgeriegelt.
Daher glaube ich nicht das du auch nur in die Nähe der Mole kommst,
ich wollte da letztes Jahr hin aber fand keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schade, aber danke für die Info Mett!

Ich habe mal Kontakt mit einem Guide aufgenommen und denke ich werde mich mal anmelden...
So kann ich ein paar interessante Spots kennen lernen und hoffe viel für meine Fischerei übertragen.

http://mallorcafishingspinning.com/de/spinning-de-superficie/

Über die Navionics App habe ich mir auch schon ein paar interessante Stellen raus gesucht, aber leider alles nur per Auto zu erreichen, bzw dann noch mit einem langen Fußmarsch verbunden. 
Zum Beispiel ind der Nähe von Soller oder am Cap de Cala Figuera unsren am Leuchtturm


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn du wirklich dort angeln willst und in der Stellenwahl nicht zu eingeschränkt - dann führt am Mietwagen eig kein Weg vorbei. 

 Für die reine Strandangellei mit Brotflocke usw. geht das alles ohne Auto. Will man aber seine Ruhe, dann ist ein Auto m,M. nach  unverzichtbar.

 Gut ich war bisher immer oben im Norden, und da ist ein Auto schon echt hilfreich. Wenn man das in D bucht (Sunnycars.de) geht das vom Preis auch....


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Neue Spielzeuge!


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wir haben immer bei europcar geordert, kostet nur ein paar € mehr und man hat einen Neuwagen vom namhaften Anbieter.

Dieses Jahr planen wir auch wieder zu fliegen, denke die Ecke Alcudia/Can Picafort wird es wieder wegen der Kids.
Ich hoffe dann auch mal angeln zu können. Erster Plan wäre die UL Reiserute einzupacken und mit Miniwobbler, Zockern und Wurm die Felsen unsicher zu machen beim Rockfishing.
GGf auch einfach mal mitm Junior Brotflocke und die Gräben abklappern


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schade Simon, dass ihr 2 Wochen früher da seit als wir...

Du kannst auch meine Roadrunner mitnehmen, dann kannst du auch mal minnows und so fischen


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Wir haben immer bei europcar geordert, kostet nur ein paar € mehr und man hat einen Neuwagen vom namhaften Anbieter.
> 
> Dieses Jahr planen wir auch wieder zu fliegen, denke die Ecke Alcudia/Can Picafort wird es wieder wegen der Kids.
> Ich hoffe dann auch mal angeln zu können. Erster Plan wäre die UL Reiserute einzupacken und mit Miniwobbler, Zockern und Wurm die Felsen unsicher zu machen beim Rockfishing.
> GGf auch einfach mal mitm Junior Brotflocke und die Gräben abklappern



 Im Hafen bei Alcudia hab ich schon Fische rauben sehen.... und in der Ecke bei Can Picafort ist doch der Brackwasserauslauf der ins Meer geht. Da stehen immer welche und angeln (wohl viel aus Meeräsche). 

 Nicht ganz unteressant, aber die Ecke ist halt nicht so schön felsig. Die Westküste ist wohl die felsigste und gesämut von vielen Pinien... traumhaft da 

 PS: Wie immer - Schutzzonen etc. beachten!


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht...


----------



## captn-ahab (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke Tobi 

@free
Ja, in Alcudia gibts einige interessante Ecken. Vor allem aber auch in Can Picafort um den Hafen herum.
Die Kanäle in alcudia sind immer gut besetzt, da sitzen meist die Jungs mit Schwimmbrot.


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hai Jungs! 

Zum Manic, da hast du aber gut aufgerüstet! Ich verstehe schon warum der Köder Kay so überzeugt. Habe keinen mit annähernd der Wurfweite in meiner Kiste! Hab aber auch hauptsächlich schwimmende Köder.
Vom Lauf her ist der ja sehr simpel, gefällt mir eigentlich auch ganz gut. Hatten damit aber nur einen Sargo Fehlbiss. Für meine Wobatour bevorzuge ich schwimmende. Mein Fav ist der Bassday Logsurf 144F, auf jeden Fall ein guter Köder. 

Zum UL an den Felsen. Suche Felsen, wo Muscheln drauf sind. Auflandige Welle, im Schaum, kleine Gummis direkt an den Felsen werfen. Wirklich direkt davor und mit der ablaufenden Welle runter. So fängt man Sargos und das macht auch Spaß. Nur die beißen einem viele Gummis kaputt, kleine Gummis sollten es deshalbt auf jeden Fall sein. 

Zu den Schutzgebieten ist das bei uns auf dem Festland auch sehr merkwürdig geregelt. Vom Boot darfst du fasst überall, von Land an vielen Ecken nicht.


----------



## Snakesfreak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja ein paar Minnows sind noch vom Ali im Zulauf...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja schön aufgerüstet. 
War bestimmt nicht billig .
Vom Lauf her ist der sehr simpel  genau das ist es was die Fische so anzeckt. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich überlege mir aufgrund einiger Clips nen LipGrip zu ordern. Tipps?

Tobi, bei Ali werde ich auch nochmal ordern...ich habe ja kaum Wobbler


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Äh wer ist. Ali?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

https://de.aliexpress.com/ - das neue billigere ebay 

lg

dauert bissle was länger, wird aber oft sehr günstiger...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja danke.
Schön blöd nachgefragt von mir. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Günstiger als hier waren die Duos schon... 

Ich habe bei Aliexpress mal ein paar Wobbler von Bear Tackle bestellt, die haben ganz gute Bewertungen im Netz. 
Nur nervig das die Sachen so lange unterwegs sind! 

Und ein paar Castig Jigs sind auch auf dem Weg


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

gibt doch keine blöden Fragen! 
Hier ein paar der dazupassenden Threads:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323302
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280165

lg

PS "Und ein paar Castig Jigs sind auch auf dem Weg " bei mir sind schon ein paar angekommen (ca. 1,5€/St) - auf welche wartest du?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Doch gibt's da auch??? 
Habe keine gefunden. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

https://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20170110025219&SearchText=casting+jig+20+gr


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich meinte duos 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Duos, du bist lustig. Da gibt es China-Fälschungen und nicht Duos. 

Ich bin ehrlich, ich halte vom Ali nichts. Ist auch mehr eine ideelle Geschichte.


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Duos, du bist lustig. Da gibt es China-Fälschungen und nicht Duos.
> 
> Ich bin ehrlich, ich halte vom Ali nichts. Ist auch mehr eine ideelle Geschichte.




Davon bin ich ab.
Ich unterstütze gerne den örtlichen Angelladen. Nicht aber "Hersteller", die in China für 9cent nen Gummifisch inkl Verpackung ordern , bereits fertig bedruckt und dann meinen das wäre der geeignete Lieblingsköder für alle für 1€ /Stück....


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-60g-Vertical-Jigging-Lures-5pcs-Lot-Saltwater-Vertical-Jigs/32600664085.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Pwt4CQ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Peche-Pesca-Lure-Tackle-Wobblers-Fish-Jig-Jigging-Lures-Isca-Artificial-Crankbait-Tackles-Metal-Paillette/32664520486.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Pwt4CQ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-metal-spoon-jig-lure-7g-14g-deep-sea-fishing-lure-jig-freshwater-metal-slow-hard/32628474974.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Pwt4CQ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5PCS-Deep-sea-Fishing-Metal-Jigging-Jigbait-Spoon-Lure-spoon-Hook-baits-35g-9cm-Free-shipping/32673531795.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Pwt4CQ

Und diese Wobbler z.b.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-promotion-no-benifit-fishing-lures-180mm-26g-dive0-5-0-7m-each-lot-5pcs/32285576676.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Pwt4CQ


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

auch das normale Feuerzeug liegt preislich in etwa genauso...die ganz normale Handelsmehrwertkette^^ EH kauft beim GH und verkauft an EK...

LK verkauft ja die Gummis nich für 100 Cent an deinen lokalen Händler 
Der muß ja auch was verdienen...

lg

Snakesfreak - danke fürs reinstellen. Jepp die IMA GunKopie hab ich mir auch geordert..die Majorcraft JigparaKopie hol ich mir auch noch..und die DuoTideMinnowKopie eventl. auch noch 

ja genug OT ! Ansonsten seh ich das eigentl. genauso wie du auch! Opferköder is n guter Begriff^^


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich denke jeder muss für sich entscheiden was er wo kauft... 

Die meisten Sachen kaufe ich ja auch hier in DE, aber grade so Sachen wie die Jigs, Snaps etc. lohnen sich hier einfach nicht...

Aber manche Sachen muss man halt im Ausland kaufenwarum soll ich z.B. fast 10€ mehr für einen Köder hier bezahlen, wenn ich den im Ausland günstiger bekomme?
Und grade bei "Opferködern" greife ich gerne auf günstige zurück...

Jetzt aber genug OT!


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ist ja jetzt auch nichts was wir diskutieren brauchen. Kann ja jeder so machen wie er will. Habe ich auch kein Problem damit. 

Das ist wahrscheinlich weil ich eben auch ein BFT-Angler bin.


----------



## Snakesfreak (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Soeben die Schreckensnachricht erhalten, dass wir den alten Seat nicht mehr ohne einen 4-Stelligen Betrag über den TÜV / Kleinigkeiten repariert bekommen, somit kommt er leider nicht mehr mit nach Mallorca 

Aber immerhin hat er 365.000 km geschafft...

Schade drum, eigenes Auto vor Ort wär natürlich top gewesen!


----------



## Mett (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Flug gebucht .. am 22.2 gehts los :vik:


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

:m:m:m

 Ich auch:

 23.04
 07.05
 26.06

 |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das stellt Berichte in Aussicht, sieht es doch bei mir leider nicht so rosig aus dieses Jahr :c 

Also doch nicht nach Portugal sondern die Insel?


----------



## captn-ahab (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> :m:m:m
> 
> Ich auch:
> 
> ...



Wixxxer 

Mann...Alter!!!..26.6.??? ich bleibe bis zum 20.6. denke ich. SOOO Schade!
Vielleicht packen wir ja nochmal ein WE durchangekn dort.


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin mal echt gespannt, was so früh im Jahr vom Ufer aus geht.
lg und viel Petri!!


----------



## Fr33 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hat doch letztes Jahr im Frühjahr schon mal jmd gut gefangen... also für Spinnfisch Verhältnisse vom Ufer....

 Genau an "meiner" Badestelle.... meine es waren Palometas....


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Fr33- ist immer wichtig wann und wo im Frühjahr. An meinem Spot würde sich Ende Februar Uferspinnfischen eher nicht lohnen. Zumindest nicht im Verhältnis von Zeitaufwand/Fänge. Dort draussen im flachem finge ich vielleicht einen einsamen Stöcker oder nach Tagen mal einen verirrten Wolf. Zur Zeit ist es dort sogar vereist. Auf vielen Inseln liegt sogar Schnee.
Das ist eher die Zeit Kalamare zu fischen die den nun ufernahen Schnauzenbrassen
nachstellen. Diese werden dann ja auch in Mengen gefangen, jedoch mit Netzen^^ - ambitionierte Angler können ja mit feinem Geschirr selbigen nachstellen...
Anders ists bei Süßwassereinläufen am Festland/großen Häfen etc...dort können um diese Zeit sogar die kapitalen Stücke an die Leine gehen. 

Was für Dalmatiens Inseln gilt, muß jedoch nicht auch für Malle gelten-oder doch?

lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also ich höre für uns immer, dass die Winterzeit für Wolfsbarsch am besten ist. Bin ja näher dran an Malle zumindest. 

Zu den Kalmaren da ist es definitiv so, die fängst du genau dann und das ist auch recht spaßig und wie ich finde eine Methode mit der sich auch tatsächlich ganz gut eine Mahlzeit fangen lässt. Außerdem einfach und günstig.


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schreibe ich doch Dario:
"Anders ists bei *Süßwassereinläufen am Festland/großen Häfen etc...dort  können um diese Zeit sogar die kapitalen Stücke an die Leine gehen*"
lg
Hier ein schöner, schmackhafter Kalamar vom Ufer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le6xk2as7x0


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



glavoc schrieb:


> Schreibe ich doch Dario:
> "Anders ists bei *Süßwassereinläufen am Festland/großen Häfen etc...dort  können um diese Zeit sogar die kapitalen Stücke an die Leine gehen*"
> lg
> Hier ein schöner, schmackhafter Kalamar vom Ufer:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Le6xk2as7x0



Ja du schreibst es KÖNNEN! :c

Jo Kalmare fischen ist lustig, aber Achtung, die Viecher haben Reichweite. Hab die Tinte letzten Urlaub sogar oben auf dem T-Top weggeschrubbt....


----------



## glavoc (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

du Haar-in-vier-Teile-spalter   - wenn ich schreibe "es werden" muß ich mich rechtfertigen wenn man nix fängt^^


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Egal wie du es drehst, du bist sowieso Schuld. 

Nein ich nehme die Sache mit Humor, aber der Wolf treibt mich schon in den Wahnsinn. Bin heilfroh wenn ich irgendwann mal einen fange und an die Sache einen Haken machen kann.


----------



## Lutzone (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Leute#h

Ich bin seit gestern neu hier und wollte mich mal schlau machen betreffend Malle.

Ich gehe mit meinem Kumpel vom 11-20.sten Juni auf Malle, relaxen und angeln sind so die Ziele des Aufenthaltes

Jetzt meine erste Frage, welche Ortschaft könntet ihr mir empfehlen um zu angeln, habe schon vieles gelesen wie Calla Millor oder Porto Cristo, aber würde mich gerne bei euch nochmals informieren. 

Spinnfischen ist wie ich gelesen habe nicht so der Renner?

Von der Angelausrüstung dachte ich nehm ich meine Tele Brandungsrute mit und ne Mono Schnur 0.4 - 0.45 ist dies ok?#c

Werde auch versuchen jemanden zu fragen ob ich mit aufs Boot kann um auch mal vom Boot aus zu fischen. Ansonsten ist Uferfischen angesagt.

Wäre unheimlich froh auf Feedbacks. Danke schonmal im Voraus#6


----------



## Mett (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hat doch letztes Jahr im Frühjahr schon mal jmd gut gefangen... also für Spinnfisch Verhältnisse vom Ufer....
> 
> Genau an "meiner" Badestelle.... meine es waren Palometas....



:q ja war mein bestes Jahr :q bis jetzt :q
DAvon abgesehn das mir im Sommer was dran gegangen ist was die Telerute in zwei Stücke gebrochen hat :r und mir nahegetragen hat das man sich mit Billigausrüstung nur ärgert.

Diesmal ist es ein Monat später, mal schaun was geht, die Winterblässe kommt auf jeden Fall weg.

@Lutzone
Erstmal Willkommen !

Grundangeln ist an den meisten Stellen mühsam weil ständig mit Hängern zu rechnen ist,
außer du kennst das Gebiet sehr gut.
Jeder Flecken Sand wird im Sommer zum Baden benutzt, also alles zu vergessen.
Spinnfischen macht nach meiner Erfahrung mehr Sinn.

Im Westen hast du viel Steilküste wo man sich seinen Weg ans Wasser suchen muss, dafür kommst du an tiefe Stellen wie sonst nirgends.
Norden und Osten eher flaches Wasser, tiefe Stellen muss man schon kennen oder mit Glück finden.
Süden kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, war ich noch nie viel unterwegs.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Mett schrieb:


> DAvon abgesehn das mir im Sommer was dran gegangen ist was die Telerute in zwei Stücke gebrochen hat :r und mir nahegetragen hat das man sich mit Billigausrüstung nur ärgert.



Na wenigstens einer der es gelernt hat. Zwar auf die harte Tour... #6

Mal eine andere Idee: Livebaitfischen von Land an tiefen Spots. Musst dir vorher kleine Meeräschen stippen und dann los.


----------



## Lutzone (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

@Mett 

Danke Dir für die Tipps, nehme diese sehr gerne an.
Ich werde diese 9 Tage mit meinem Roller die Insel abfahren und überall auswerfen wo ich nur kann daher bin ich sehr dankbar für solch wertvollen Tipps. Ich werde eine Karte mitführen wo ich alle Orte markieren werde wo ich geangelt habe und wie meine Fangstatistik aussah. 

Ich danke euch für jeden wertvollen Tipp/Ortschaft und und und.

Liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------



## glavoc (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nochmal zurück zum Uferspinnen im Winter. Bei uns in Kroatien gibt es da die _ominöse_ "14°C-Wassertemperaturregel"  , welche besagt, dass ab diesem und höheren Temperaturen die Fischaktivität soweit zugenommen hat, wo es sich wohl lohnt. Solche Meeres-Temperaturen erreichen wir dort oft erst ab April.
Alternativ bleibt ja auch noch im tieferen zu fischen (>15m)/Steiküste.
Keine Ahnung wie warm in Malle februars das Meer ist...
lg


----------



## flo1980 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Mir haben sich gerade 2 Fragen gestellt, da wir im Juni wieder auf Malle sind.

- Nachtangeln verboten? (widerspricht allerdings der Aussage auf der Lizenz, dass an Stränden im Sommer nur zwischen 22 und 7 Uhr geangelt werden darf). Ich find auf der Lizenz nix dazu.

- Lebendköder verboten? (gilt meiner Meinung nach nur für die Naturschutzgebiete/reservas maritimas).

Weiß da zufällig jemand was qualifiziertes dazu?
Ansonsten frag ich im Angelladen in Alcudia & werde berichten.


----------



## Snakesfreak (23. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es kein Nachtangelverbot. Ggf in den ausgeschriebenen Schutzzonen?!?
Auch das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi sollte an freien Strecken eig erlaubt sein. 

Am besten sprichst du vor Ort mit dem Angelladenbesitzer, die sollten das auch wissen.

Ansonsten kannst du dich auch hier informieren:

http://www.caib.es/sites/reservesmarines/es/las_reservas_marinas_en_las_illes_balears-850/


----------



## Mett (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



flo1980 schrieb:


> Mir haben sich gerade 2 Fragen gestellt, da wir im Juni wieder auf Malle sind.
> 
> - Nachtangeln verboten? (widerspricht allerdings der Aussage auf der Lizenz, dass an Stränden im Sommer nur zwischen 22 und 7 Uhr geangelt werden darf). Ich find auf der Lizenz nix dazu.
> 
> ...




Nachtangeln und Lebendköder Verbot bezieht sich natürlich auf die Schutzgebiete.
Aber Achtung es gibt auch Gebiete wo man gar nicht angeln darf
und so salopp es normal gehandhabt wird, 
dort packst du nichtmal deine Angel aus ohne Strafe zu zahlen.


----------



## MalleTobi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin Moin 
Aktuell jemand hier der Lust hat zu angeln bin noch bis 3.5. an der Ostküste.?...


----------



## Kami One (27. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin ab 29.04. in Alcudia. Vielleicht kann man da was machen. Wo bist du denn genau?


----------



## MalleTobi (30. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin in Calas de Mallorca. 
Liegt zwischen Porto christo und Porto Colum. 
Wollte heut wohl bis in die Nacht da gestern mich die Mücken vertrieben haben#d


----------



## Kami One (30. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Oha... Mücken hab ich leider auch schon gesehen. Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Is denn wohl doch etwas weit weg um sich zu treffen. Bin erst ab morgen mobil.


----------



## MalleTobi (30. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn ich in deine Richtung kommen sollte sag ich Bescheid. Ansonsten hab ich es heute wieder probiert zwar ohne Mücken aber auch ohne Erfolg viel zu windig. 
Denke morgen Abend in Porto christo am Hafen da ist immer fang Garantie #h


----------



## Snakesfreak (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Einer von euch ab dem 07.05 auf der Insel und Lust sich zu treffen?


----------



## Kami One (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin dann leider schon wieder weg. Morgen geht der Flieger zurück. Ich werde das schöne Wetter und die Insel vermissen. 

Dir schon mal viel Spaß und dickes Petri.


----------



## MalleTobi (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin noch bis Mittwoch da. Können uns gern treffen. Wo bist du denn?
Melde dich einfach dann gehen wir zusammen auf die jagt


----------



## MalleTobi (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Bin noch bis Mittwoch da. Können uns gern treffen. Wo bist du denn?
Melde dich einfach dann gehen wir zusammen auf die jagt


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hi, sorry, lese es erst jetzt...

Bin in Arenal, quasi am Jachthafen!


----------



## Kami One (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Meine Erfahrungen will ich auch dem Malle Thread nicht vorenthalten. 

Was soll ich sagen...

Ich bin als Schneider wieder zurück gekommen aus Mallorca. 

Trotz Scheider war die Angelei auf Malle sehr schön und auch spannend. 
Da es vorrangig Familienurlaub war, war meine Zeit begrenzt und auch sicher nicht immer im besten Zeitfenster. Beim ersten Ausflug war erstmal Spotsuche angesagt. Der Strand in Alcudia ist sehr lang und geht überall erstmal lange flach rein.  Außerdem ist am Strand angeln am Tage eh verboten. Also keine guten Voraussetzungen zum Spinnen. In dem ziemlich großen Sporthafen herrscht überall Angelverbot. Selbst Einheimische waren nicht zu sehen und auch der typische Hafenfisch, die Meeräsche, war nicht zu orten. Nur sehr viel kleine Fischbrut zwischen den Booten. Dafür gab es aber ein paar sehr nette Boote zu sehen. Da möchte man gerne mal im Lotto gewinnen. 











Ein Angelladen war auch im Ort namens totymar. Der hatte aber am Sonntag zu. Hatte aber einen Köderautomaten vor der Tür und eine Übersicht der typischen Mittelmeerfische.










Also weiter. Im Schiffshafen war ebenfalls Angelverbot und es war nur ne große Fähre zu beobachten, die just im Moment ablegte und auf kleinsten Raum wendete. Auch spannend. 






Der danach folgende Industriehafen mit einer weit ins Meer ragenden Mole versprach einen schönen Spot. Leider war kein rankommen möglich, da alles eingezäunt und abgesperrt war. Also war in Laufnähe zum Hotel kein schöner Spot zu finden. 

Nachdem ich dann ein Mietwagen hatte, hab ich mir mittags mal die Bucht bei der Insel Alcanada angeguckt, überall ein paar Würfe gemacht und versucht bei den einheimischen Grundanglern was rauszubekommen. Mangels Spanisch Kenntnisse war nicht viel zu erfahren. Der ganze Bereich dort hatte zwar denn gesuchten Leopardengrund, war aber in Wurfweite eher flach. Der Ausblick und die Natur dort haben aber entschädigt. 










Ein Besuch im Angelladen brachte die Info, dass ich es mal zwischen der Industriemole und der Alcanadabucht probieren solle oder von hinten auf die Mole gehen soll. Da soll es auch Kalmare geben. Der passende Köder wurde dort auch empfohlen. Hab ich aber abgelehnt. Hab ja genug Tackle dabei. Per Maps wurde vorsondiert. Der Empfang war übrigens immer sehr gut (LTE). Dort angekommen hab ich verschiedenste Köder in die Fluten geworfen. Neben einem Abriss und einer Miniperücke, was viel Zeit kostete, gab es einen Biss. War eindeutig an den Spuren am Gummi zu erkennen. Leider nur am Schwanz des No Action Gummis.

In Port de Soller hatte ich leider keine Angel dabei. Dort waren im Hafen jede Menge große Meeräschen zu beobachten. Die man getrost mit Brot füttern konnte. Da wäre bestimmt was gegangen. 






Ein Versuch an einem felsigen Bereich nördlich von Alcudia an der Punta de Manresa war vom Ausblick auch wieder super aber leider fischlos.






Ein letzter Versuch morgens vor Sonnenaufgang bis kurz nach 8 an der Stelle wo ich den Biss hatte war sehr windig. Dort hatte ich einen Nachläufer bis vor meine Füsse. Anhand der Schwanzflosse war das wahrscheinlich eine Stachelmakrele (Amberjack) die bestimmt so 60 cm hatte. Leider war auch nach weiteren Würfen nix zu holen. 

Nach jedem Angeln war natürlich immer Tackle spülen und trocknen angesagt. Ganz schön nervig, aber muss sein. Das sah dann zB so aus. 






Bei mehr Zeit und am besten noch Spotkenntnis wär bestimmt noch was gegangen. Beim nächsten mal Mittelmeer ist die Angel auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## Mett (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schade das du nichts gefangen hast, aber die Gegend entlohnt einen auch ohne Fisch :l

Ich habe auch zwei Urlaube gebraucht bis ich was brauchbares an den Haken bekommen habe, es ist dort enorm wichtig die Gegend zu kennen.
Das nächste mal kommt sicher was :g

Was ist das für ein Köder ganz links am Bild ?

.. und dank für den schönen Bericht !


----------



## Fr33 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder. Immerhin hast du es versucht und einen Biss gehabt. Bei meinem ersten Mallorca Trip MIT Angel hatte ich nur kleine Fische mit der Pose gefangen. Dann mal Schriftbarsche auf Tief geführte Spinner....

Erst im Jahr darauf hab ich dann Ködertechnisch aufgerüstet, mich rein gelesen und gezielt nach bestimmten Spots mit tieferen Wasser in Wurfnähe gesucht.

Ich sage daher, ein Mietwagen ist da schon fast unerlässlich. Wer es dann noch früh morgens oder Abends ans Wasser schafft wird was fangen.


----------



## Kami One (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke für die Blumen. 

Für Tipps was ich hätte besser oder anders machen können bin ich natürlich offen. 

@Mett
Das ist nur eine kleine Auswahl der verwendeten Köder. 
Der ganz links ist nen Rapala MaxRap Long Range Minnow 12 cm Flake Blue Sardine 20 g.


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Leider fehlte mir in den ersten Tagen die Motivation um los zu gehen, also wurden die ersten Tage mit Sonnen am Strand verbracht. Meiner Frau war es ganz recht 
Geplant war noch ein Treffen mit User MalleTobi, was leider nicht geklappt hat. Das holen wir aber nach!

Irgendwann hatte ich aber genug von "looki looki machen, gute Preis für Sonnenbrille" und wir sind zu den Felsen gegangen um da ein bisschen zu schwimmen und zu sonnen.
Dort könnte ich in einem Wasserbecken mit Zulauf zum Meer einige kleine hübsche Fische beobachten und auch ein paar Köderfische sehen.
So wurde am Abend wurde aus einer alten PET Flasche eine Reuse für die Beschaffung von Live Bait gebaut. (Noch nicht im Einsatz gehabt, aber kommt noch)
Die Einheimischen fischten ab mittags an einer Mole am Badestrand um sich für abends die besten Plätze zu sichern. Also war die Stelle zwar interessant, aber nicht umsetzbar für mich, da ich mich nicht abends mit der Spinnrute dazwischen quetschen wollte.
Abend Zug starker Wind auf und die Wellen warten hoch und das Wasser erreichte teilweise die Mauer zur Platja.
Insgeheim hoffte ich, dass es über Nacht so bleibt es zum morgen ruhiger würde. 
Der Plan ging auf.
Ich habe mich dann dazu entschlossen die "Blaue Stunde" zu nutzen um hier fischen zu können.
04:40 Uhr klingelte der Wecker und nach einem schnellen Kaffe und Zigarette ging es los. 
Ich hangelte mich am Zaun zum Jachthafen entlang und erreichte endlich die Mole. Im Flachwasser könnte ich auch schon die ersten kleinen Fische erkennen.
Erster Schritt auf die Betonplatte der Mole und direkt in eine Fütze getreten! Der Morgen geht ja gut los dachte ich und hing einen DUO Minnow in den Snap.
Da die Seite der Mole zum Strand geschützter von den noch anrollen Wellen war, konnte ich schnell in ca. 20m einen kleinen Schwall an der Oberfläche erkennen. Es war noch dunkel, aber das wenige licht reichte um Bewegungen an der Oberfläche zu orten.
"Geil! Fische sind aktiv..." dachte ich und machte die ersten Würfe entlang der Steinschüttung wo ich den Schwall gesehen habe. 
Leider stellte sich der Schwall als Stein unter Wasser heraus, der einfach nur in einem Wellental kurz die Oberfläche durchbrach.
Auf mal noch ein Schwall, aber 2m weiter draußen, das musste ein Fisch sein.
Also wieder anwerfen! 2m eingeholt und ich könnte einen schönen Einschlag in der Rute merken. "War das der erhoffte Wolfsbarsch?" Ich hatte sie schon öfter im Hafen im flachen Wasser gesehen... 
"Tobi, mach jetzt keinen Fehler" dachte ich bei mir. 
Der Fisch nahm kurz Schnur, da die Bremse nicht weit genug geschlossen war. Also Bremse etwas zu gedreht und den Fisch vorsichtig ran drillen. 
Der Fisch kämpft ganz gut, allerdings ist die Rute nicht ansatzweise gefordert und puffert die Kopfstöße souverän ab. 
Ein erster Winden an der Oberfläche ließ mich weiter auf den WoBa hoffen, da ich eine Silberne Flanke sehen konnte.
Noch 5m bis zu meinen Füßen...  noch 2m...

Er kommt hoch! Leider war es dann doch nicht der erhoffte Wolfsbarsch, sondern einBarrakuda von knapp 70cm. Da ich außer einem LipGrip keine Landungshilfe bei mir hatte, wurde der Barrakuda schnell per Rute über die Steinpackung gelupft.
Die Freude war trotzdem groß, da es der erste gute Fisch beim Spinnfischen im Mittelmeer war. 
Also schnell ein Foto gemacht und den Fisch versorgt, man will ja die gute Zeit nutzen.

So angelte ich mich weiter vor bis zur Spitze der Mole, leider ohne weitere Kontakte. 
Einzig ein Kormoran wachte neben mir in den Steinen auf und putzte sich das Gefieder. 
Scheinbar war er den Anblick von Anglern schon gewöhnt, den selbst als ich 2m neben ihm stand, störte ihn das nicht.
Auf dem Rückweg, an der Stelle, wo ich zuvor Erfolg hatte, sah ich auf ein mal Baitfish aus dem Wasser springen, also anwefen!
Leider waren die Räuber noch bestimmt 30min aktiv am jagen, aber auch Köderwechsel auf andere Minnows oder Topwater beachten keinen Erfolg. 
Als das rauben beendet wurde, drehte ich mir für den Heimweg noch eine Zigarette und konnte mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht beruhigt den Heimweg antreten.

Diese Mole werde ich in Zukunft wohl öfter mal besuchen kommen, da sie quasi vor der Tür liegt und ich nicht erst den 30min strammen Fußmarsch in die Felsen antreten muss, zumindest morgens einen Versuch wert 

Zuhause angekommen wurde dann schnell noch Gerätepflege betrieben. 
Köder und Angel wurden abgeduscht und zum trocknen nach draußen gestellt.


Ich hoffe, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen noch weitere Zeilen tippen kann.
Am besten auch mit Erfolgsbildern.
Mal sehen, ggf. teste ich heute Abend mal die Reuse und werde mit Livebait und Muscheln an den Felsen mein Glück versuchen... oder doch lieber mit der Spinnrute?!?


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Toller Bericht... leider zeigt er die Bilder nicht an


----------



## Snakesfreak (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Habe Sie unten nochmal angehängt


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri junge!! Freut mich für dich.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja der erste Barracuda ist schon was feines. Machen jetzt nicht sooo den mega Drill, aber der Einschlag ist ganz gut.


----------



## glavoc (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri ! schee  + Bericht! Schönes, exquisites KüKö Tackle 
lg


----------



## Kami One (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri zum Cuda! Und das gleich beim ersten Versuch.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Berichte von dir.


----------



## hans albers (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

moin

klingt doch nach nem juten spot..

weiterhin viel spass !!


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Klasse! Freut mich für dich! Meine Freunde nennen ihn bisweilen Lubina con dientes. Wolfsbarsch mit Zähnen. Ist aber kulinarisch nicht annähernd zutreffend :q Trotzdem was feines und schau her, jemand der mit Duo was fängt! 

Wenn die da so rauben, probier mal einen kleinen Jig oder Gummifisch aus. Das könnten Sorells sein und die gehen auf nix großes. Aber können natürlich auch alle anderen Fische gewesen sein. Hoffentlich findest du es noch heraus und dann hoffe ich, es waren doch Wölfe! 

Viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## Snakesfreak (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Werde versuchen morgen um 4:00 auszustehen und mir ein paar livebaits zu fangen, hoffe damit klappt es dann! 

Habe es schon mit allem ausder köderbox versucht, aber kein Biss... hoffe das sich das Blatt dann wendet 

Aber trotzdem ein leckerer Speisefisch


----------



## Mett (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.
> 
> Für Tipps was ich hätte besser oder anders machen können bin ich natürlich offen.
> 
> ...



dachte es wär ein Nachbau, der hat dich zwar ein Stück gekostet aber für mich einer der besten Köder für die Insel.
Auch die Spanier die ich unten kenne meinen das kaum ein Nachbau mit dem original mitkommt.
Wenn das Wasser unruhig ist am besten zu merken. ##


@Snakesfreak

Petri zum Cuda !!
Schön geschrieben, höffe da kommt noch mehr


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Habe nur noch heute Abend einen Mietwagen, hat einer für mich einen Tipp, wo ich gut an tiefes Wasser komme? 

Bin in Arenal, kann aber auch etwas fahren 

Gerne auch per PN wenn ihr euren Spot nicht öffentlich machen wollt!

Wollte sonst von mir aus gesehen hinter dem Port palma versuchen. Will jetzt mal einen Abend zumindest Shore jigging versuchen


----------



## Mett (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sry in dem Gebiet habe ich keine Ahnung da ich immer viel weiter im Norden der Insel bin.
Wenn es aber eine Möglichkeit rund um den Hafen gibt ist das sicher nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Am besten Molen, Bauwerke usw. die weit ins Wasser rein ragen. Somit kommt man schnell in Wurfweite auf einigermaßen tiefes Wasser.


----------



## Snakesfreak (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So wieder zuhause!

Leider wird der 2. Bericht nicht ganz so ausfallen, wie der erste, da ich nur noch 2x los war 1x ohne und 1x mit Erfolg, wenn auch nur mäßig...


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Kann ja nicht immer klappen. Freu mich trotzdem drauf.


----------



## Snakesfreak (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also hier der 2. Teil des Urlaubsberichts:

Angefixt durch den Erfolg mit dem Barrakuda und der Sichtung von den springenden Baitfish stand ich ein paar Tage später wieder an der Stelle aber leider hatte sich der Wind gelegt und es war glasklares Wasser ohne Wellen, bzw. minimale Wellen sind ja immer vorhanden. 
Es war schon 5:50, da es mir doch schwerer fiel wieder um 5:00 aufzustehen und brauchte diesen Morgen etwas länger und auch eine Tasse mehr Kaffe um auf Touren zu kommen.
Der Plan stand, erst Kukö werfen. Is sich ein Köderfisch in die Reuse verirrt hat und dann auf Livebait wechseln. Diesen wollte ich dann in die heise Zone bringen. 
Also habe ich schnell die selbstgebaute Reuse in dem Bereich ausgelegt, wo sich eine Menge Fische im Wasser befanden, nahe der Mole.
Es zeigte sich wieder das gleiche Schauspiel vor die Tage davor. Erst keine Bewegung im Wasser, wobei ich dieses mal die Beute der Räuber besser sehen konnte.
Ich denke das es sich um Ährenfische gehandelt hat. Ca. 10cm lang, schlank und silbern. 
Meeräschen konnte ich ausschließen, auf Grund der Form.
In 10m Entfernung auf einmal der erste Schwall an der Oberfläche. Die gejagten Fischchen sprangen in alle Richtungen aus dem ca. 60cm tiefen Wasser und man konnte erkennen, dass sie von etwas gejagt wurden. 
Dann weiter links, das gleiche Spektakel... 
"Jetzt aber schnell" dachte ich während ich den ersten Minnow im Snap einhing.
Die ersten Würfe waren perfekt platziert, sodass der Köder nach 4-5 Umdrehungen immer die Spitze der flüchtenden Ährenfische erreichte.
Es gab aber kein Interesse an meinem Köder.  
Nach weiteren 6-7 Würfen, gab es die erste Fresspause. 
Diese nutzte ich um auf Topwater zu wechseln. Ich wählte den kleinen Xorus Patchinko, da er in Form und Größe der Beite sehr nahe kam.
Die einzige Reaktion auf diesen Köder war jedoch nur ein kleinerer Fisch, denke so um die 25-30cm, den ich entlang der Mole aufgeschreckt habe und sich schnell ins Freiwasser verabschiedete. 
Selbst direktes anwerfen und zusammen mit der Beute flüchten lassen brachte keine Attacke.
"Das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!" dachte ich so bei mir und beschloss erstmal die Reuse zu kontrollieren.
Auf dem Weg dachte ich noch darüber nach, warum sich die aktiv jagenden Räuber nicht für meinen Köder interessierten... Kam aber zu keinem eindeutigen Ergebnis.
An der Reuse angekommen, hatte ich schon so eine Vorahnung, die sich bestätigen sollte. 

Sie war leer!

Leider wurde sie an die Steine gedrückt, was ja im ersten Moment nicht schlimm war, wäre sie nicht genau mit der Öffnung vor einen großen Felsen gedrückt worden.

Die Zeit wurde langsam knapp und so entschloss ich mich dazu sie nicht wieder neu auszulegen und lieber noch ein paar Wurf an der Spitze zu machen.
Auf halben Weg könnte ich auch schon erkennen, dass dort scheinbar auch gejagt wurde.
Also begab ich mich schnellen Schrittes dorthin und grüßte auf dem Weg noch meinen Freund den Kormoran.
An der Spitze angekommen, hatte sich die Jagt wieder in Luftaufgelöst, aber ich konnte ein paar Brassen erkennen, die entlang der Steine Richtung Hafeneinfahrt zogen.
Also nachher Vorfächer basteln und nächste mal Würmer mitnehmen... 

Fischkontakte konnte ich an diesem Morgen leider keine mehr verzeichnen, aber für den Abend plante ich an eine Stelle in den "Klippen" zu gehen, an denen ich ein paar Köderfische gesehen habe. Hier malte ich mir gute Chancen aus, einen mit der Reise zu fangen und endlich als Livebait nutzen zu können.


----------



## Snakesfreak (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Da der zweite Teil mir gut von der Hand ging,    Mache ich doch besser einen 3-Teiler draus 

Teil 3:
Am Abend ging es dann an die besagten "Klippen".
Nach gut 20min laufen, kam ich an den Klippen an. Zwar noch gut 600m von meinem Ziel entfernt aber man guckt ja gerne mal ins Wasser 
An der ersten Stelle waren noch einige Einheimische im Wasser, somit war die Stelle erstmal vergeben. 
"Nicht schlimm, du musst ja noch ein Stück weiter"
Langsam nährte ich mich meiner geplanten Stelle... ich lag gut in der Zeit. In Gedanken legte ich an die Verbindung zum Meer die Reuse, sicherte sie seitlich mit Steinen und brauchte nur in der richtigen Richtung um das Becken laufen und die Köderfische würden perfekt in meine Fälle getrieben.

Ein Blick nach unten und es machte sich eine Mischung aus Wut und Enttäuschung in mir breit... "30min laufen mit dem Gepäck, bei der Hitze und wer hat wieder das Glück, das Jugendliche sich genau "deine" Stelle zum Saufen aussuchen?!?"

Naja, was hilft es sich zu Ärgern... also erstmal einen Schluck trinken eine drehen und rauchend ging es weiter die Klippen entlang.
Nächste Stelle wird angesteuert!
Ein Blick nach unten... Ein Stafford, noch ein Stafford Terrier... 
Was soll ich sagen?  
Wer jetzt denkt das ich mit den Hunden das Problem hätte, der Irrt. Wenn ich könnte hätte ich ein ganzes Rudel dieser Schönheiten...
Leider waren es die Besitzer die mich abschreckten. 
Kennt ihr das, wenn man direkt ein Vorurteil hat? 
Trainingsanzug, ein Haufen leerer Bierdosen, und dann noch eine Kühlbox mit Nachschub dabei... die passenden Satzverstärkungsworte wie "ey", "alter" und "isch" haben das Erscheinungsbild weiter abgerundet.
Also wieder nix an der Stelle mit Fischen... 

"Minimal" angenervt ging es weiter... an der nächsten Stelle waren bereits Einheimische am Fischen. Die Stelle hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt und für interessant befunden, was sich ja jetzt bestätigte.
Und die Nächste war wieder von Jugendlichen besetzt.

Das Ende vom Lied war dann das ich die gefühlt letzte Stelle an den Klippen ansteuern musste, da sie die einzig freie war. 
Das letzte Stück war wie auf Lavagestein und mit klettern verbunden. 
"Der Rückweg wird ja spannend, gut das ich meine Kopflampe dabei habe"
Die Sonne stand mittlerweile schon recht tief also war nicht mehr viel mit Köderfische fangen. 
Also gut, dann die Spinne fertig machen. Dieses mal startete ich mit Top Water, da ich einen Schwarm kleiner Meeräschen an der Oberfläche ausmachen konnte, die am fressen waren. 
Also erstmal ein paar Würfe in die Richtung des Schwarms, gut hier kam nix... also die Stelle anwerfen, wo nach einer Kleinen Bucht  die Wellen an den Steinen brechen. 
Auf mal Bewegung vor der Bucht...  
Das gleiche Verhalten der Ährenfische wie am Jachthafen! Hier hier muss ein Räuber sein!
Also auch die Bucht abgeworfen und dann auf Minnow gewechselt, leider wieder ohne Erfolg. 
Als letztes kam dann noch der Black Minnow zum Einsatz, der einen kurzen Kontakt verursachte, aber der nach 5 sek. wieder ausgestiegen ist.
Denke das es ehr was sehr kleines war, ggf. ein Schriftbarsch o.ä. 
Nachdem der Trubel vorbei war und mittlerweile auch die Dunkelheit voll eingetreten war, machte ich mich auf den Heimweg.

Morgen war der letzte Tag, also war nur noch morgens eine schnelle Runde möglich...


----------



## MalleTobi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ließt sich alles super. Freu mich schon aufs treffen. 
Wie gesagt 3.7-3.8 meld dich einfach


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

So, nun zum letzten Tag...

Morgens ging es wieder früh raus und leider war das Wasser immer noch sehr ruhig.
Ich hätte noch ein paar Würmer im Kühlschrank, darum müssten diese heute an der 2. Rute auf Grund zumindest für ein bisschen Abwechslung sorgen.
Also klassisch erstmal die erste Stunde den Bereich um die Mole.
Während des spinnen konnte ich ein paar "größere" Brassen entdecken.
Also schnell die 2. Rute montiert und raus damit...
Immer wieder wurden mir von den Kleinfischen die Würmer vom Haken gefressen.
Nach dem dritten Mal war ich dann doch etwas angenervt und wollte nicht ständig das Fischen unterbrechen um neu zu beködern. 
Genervt montierte ich einen neuen Wurm und feuerte ihn dieses Mal parallel zum Strand in die Fluten. In die Nähe eines Krautfeldes.
"Jetzt erstmal weiter die jagenden Fische anwerfen!"
Leider wie die letzten Male ohne Erfolg.
Also ich dann zur Grundrute guckte, wunderte ich mich über den Verlauf der Schnur... Sie ging komplett nach links und war schlaff. 
"Komisch, muss wohl an der Strömung liegen" 
Naja was soll ich sagen, dieser schöne Bursche hing am Haken!
Dieser wanderte erstmal in den Bootssetzkescher, den ich an Spundwand befestigte.
Ich hatte die Stelle noch ein paar mal angeworfen um mit Glück noch ein paar dieser Gesellen zu erwischen für ein letztes Mittagessen.
Leider war mir Petrus auch hier nicht holt, sodass ich nur noch 2 sehr kleine dieser Art an Land befördern konnte.
Irgendwann waren die Würmer leer und auch auf KuKö tat sich nix mehr.
Also habe ich die kleine Rasselbande wieder freigelassen und bin glücklich nach Hause, wenigstens nicht geschneidert zu haben.

Zuhause die Sachen ab unter die Dusche und sauber machen... "6 Wochen durchhalten, dann geht es weiter"


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Eine schöne Marmorbrasse. Ein absolut leckerer Fisch! Schön auch mal was anderes zu fangen! 

Danke für deine Berichte! 6 Wochen ist doch sehr überschaubar #6


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke!

Ja, sind ja jetzt auch nur noch 4 Wochen! 

Konnte den Bericht leider erst jetzt nachreichen, da mein Handy mit den Aufzeichnungen und Foto in Reparatur war


----------



## scorp10n77 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ja, sind ja jetzt auch nur noch 4 Wochen!



Ja das ist ja noch besser :q#6


----------



## Mett (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri ! Sehr schön und bald wieder am Wasser ....
Ich will doch auch :c


----------



## MalleTobi (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

1 Monat noch...


----------



## flo1980 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin Leute!

Komme gerade zurück von 9 Tagen in Port de Alcudia mit Familie.
Kurzes Fazit: Trotz einiger früher und später Einsätze mit der Spinnrute ging nix, außer Schriftbarsch (die Wobbler angreifen, obwohl sie genauso groß sind, wie sie selber...) und einigen Wolfsbarsch- und Barrakuda-Nachläufern. Ich habe es meist von den Felsen zwischen Industriehafen & Alcanada versucht, da haben wir gewohnt. Einmal war ich nachts in Port de Alcudia zum "Streetfishing" an den Kanälen und an dem Brackwassersee. Interessante Erfahrung...Fischen mit Hotelanimation und grölenden Horden, zwischendurch haben mich ein paar hackendichte Engländer abgeklatscht und mir viel Erfolg gewünscht. Leider sind See und Kanäle sehr flach und voller Kraut, so dass sinnvolles Spinnfischen kaum möglich war. Immerhin gab einen kleinen Wolfsbarsch (die jagen nachts die kleinen Meeräschen im Kanal).
Tagsüber vom Strand gingen die üblichen Meeräschen und Goldstriemen auf Brotflocke/Wasserkugel. Größere Doraden hab ich dieses Jahr weder gesehen, noch gefangen. Schade, letztes Jahr ging das ganz gut...
Insgesamt habe ich auch beim Schnorcheln nur relativ wenig größere Fische gesehen. War aber insgesamt auch echt voll (wozu wir unseren Teil natürlich auch beigetragen haben).

So, jetzt gehts in die Arbeit.
Saludos & fangt was schönes auf Malle!
Flo.


----------



## Snakesfreak (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin Flo!

Petri zu den Fischen! 
Auch wenn es schlecht lief, besser als gar nicht zu angeln und Naja, zumindest entschneidert! 
Captn Ahab war/ist auch in Alcudia, hättet ihr ja gut zusammen los gekonnt...

Immerhin hast du sogar noch nen Wolf gefangen! Mein Neid sei dir gewiss 
Scheinen ja dieses Jahr recht gut zu laufen am MM wenn man so in den anderen Thread schaut.

Bei mir steht der ganze Tripp nächste Woche auf der Kippe, da unser Hund ggf. Heute oder morgen operiert werden muss und ich ihn so nicht hier lassen kann und will.
Kann ja von keinem verlangen, 40kg Hund zum Toilettengang zu tragen...


----------



## Mett (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri Petri und nochmal Petri !!!

Ja scheint dieses Jahr wirklich gut zu laufen da unten, 
und ich komme nicht hin :c

7 Tage neues Revier auf Kreta wird wohl keine Wunderfänge hervorbringen #q

Irgendwie muss ich noch ein paar Tage nach Mallorca |rolleyes


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke Flo für den Bericht. Ist ja leider recht normal so, aber nen Wolf musst du auch erstmal erwischen, von daher solltest du damit erstmal zufrieden sein und dann nochmal angreifen! Kommt Zeit kommt Fisch. 

Gute Besserung an deinen Hund, und ich drücke die Daumen das alles gut läuft und du fischen kannst |supergri

Mett bin ich auch für, dann haben wir mehr berichte. Auf Malle warst du ja ziemlich erfolgreich!


----------



## Jose (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

dann versuch doch was größeres

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-7jP2LKv2w


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

 habe ich heute auch schon gesehen.... da muss ich wohl doch ab morgen mit Sardine fischen! 

Könnte mit PE3 knapp werden aber mal sehen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Jau fütter den Armen mal! Am besten mit Stahlvorfach |supergri

Hab auch schonmal solche Tintoreras gesehen, allerdings auf der Hochsee. Schöne Tiere! Einer hatte auch so 2,5m, die sind allerdings recht schmal. Dennoch imposant.


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich hasse die Hauptsaison....

Will Mann mit Ruhe zum fischen und komme fast an meiner Stelle an, da sehe ich wie mir der Weg an der dünnen Hafenmauer versperrt wird von einem Pärchen, dass grade seine Triebe befriedigt.... 
gucken noch zu mir rüber, aber haben sich nicht durch meine Anwesenheit gestört gefühlt und sahen auch keinen Grund den Weg für mich frei zu machen... 
Fotos kann ich leider keine nachreichen...

Werde mich mal wieder pennen legen und nächste mal lieber wieder abseits mein Glück versuchen!


----------



## phirania (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Ich hasse die Hauptsaison....
> 
> Will Mann mit Ruhe zum fischen und komme fast an meiner Stelle an, da sehe ich wie mir der Weg an der dünnen Hafenmauer versperrt wird von einem Pärchen, dass grade seine Triebe befriedigt....
> gucken noch zu mir rüber, aber haben sich nicht durch meine Anwesenheit gestört gefühlt und sahen auch keinen Grund den Weg für mich frei zu machen...
> ...




Ja Ja die Insel der Liebe...:l


----------



## Snakesfreak (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



War klar Kalle...  jetzt kann ich da auch wieder drüber lachen!


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Extra für dich Dario ... der Rest folgt... 

So also hier mal der Kurzbericht der letzen Tage...

Leider habe ich die erste Woche mit Farbe tanken verbracht und es fehlte die Motivation fischen zu gehen. Was ich natürlich im Nachhinein bereut habe! 

Also der erste Versuch morgens ans Wasser zu kommen ging wie geschrieben mächtig in, bzw. durch die Hose. Aber nicht durch meine.  
Aber alles auf Anfang... 
Da ich die letzten Male ja die meisten Aktivitäten und Fische in der letzten halben bzw. 3/4 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang gesehen/fangen konnte, wurde natürlich geguckt wann die Sonne aufgeht. Lt. Handy war es 6:23 Uhr somit bin ich wieder um 4:15Uhr aufgestanden um erstmal die langsamste Kaffeemaschine der Welt anzustellen... wir haben die the die Zeit genommen: Für 12 Tassen hat sie fast 55 Min. gebracht! 
Also schnell das morgendliche Ritual vollzogen. 2 starke Kaffee und ne Fluppe. Beim Blick auf die Straße, dachte ich mir noch: "Mensch, viele Jugendliche unterwegs!" Aber nix weiter bei gedacht...
Sachen standen schon vorbereitet bereit, somit nur noch Rucksack auf und ab zum Hafen. 
Als ich am Strand angekommen bin, wär ich am liebsten schon wieder umgedreht! 
Da feierten bestimmt 150-200 spanische Jugendliche "After Hour" nachdem der Club wohl geschlossen hatte. Laute Musik, jede Menge leere Flaschen...
Ich habe zwar ein paar blöde Blicke geerntet, aber wenigstens haben sie mich in Ruhe gelassen.
Ich also an den "Party People" vorbei komme am Hafen an und geh die ersten 10-12m am Zaum entlang, als ich halt auf mal so ein Klatsch Geräusch gehört habe.
In der Dunkelheit vor mir konnte ich auf mal einen blanken Hintern sehen. (An der Stelle wo ich mich am Tor vorbei an einem 8cm breiten Vorsprung bis zu den Steinen entlang hangeln muss. Vor dem Tor sind es max 80cm Breite)
Naja was soll ich sagen, da waren halt zwei am vögeln... Kann mich dem natürlich nicht frei sprechen, wenn man jung ist und die Hormone in Verbindung mit Alkohol rufen, macht man verrückte Sachen.
Ich merkte wie sich langsam meine Schlagader mit mehr Blut als gesund ist füllte.. 
Was soll man da machen?! In Gedanken bin ich schon meine Optionen durchgegangen.
" Ansprechen? ("oh sorry, kann ich mal vorbei" und einen auf die Fresse riskieren?, Schuhe aus und durchs Wasser Waten? Warten bis sie mich bemerkenden und aufhören? Oder nach Hause?)
Ich habe mich dann erstmal für die vorletzte Variante entschieden, mir eine gedreht und angefangen zu rauchen, als sie mich dann endlich bemerkt haben, haben sie mich nur kurz angeguckt und dann wieder weiter gemacht.
Damit ist dann die Entscheidung gefallen... Ich geh wieder nach Hause und lege mich pennen... hatte keinen Bock um den Hafen herum zu laufen und von der anderen Seite anzugreifen.
Somit ist der erste Versuch "durch" die Hose gegangen! 

Wird wohl doch wieder ein Mehrteiler...


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Dann mal zum 2. Teil....

Nach den Schock des letzten Versuchs angeln zu gehen, habe ich mich dann zwei Tage morgens nicht aus dem Bett quälen können(lag ggf. daran, dass wir die Abende lange auf der Terrasse verbracht haben) 

Als mich dann der Wecker wieder um 4:15 aus dem Schlaf riss, musste ich dann tatsächlich kurz überlegen liegen zu bleiben... 

Auf dem Weg zum Strand wurde mein Puls schon höher, in Vermutung, dass der Strand wieder von besoffenen Jugendlichen belagert wird. Endlich am Strand angekommen kann die Erleichterung, nur der Typ mit dem Trecker ist unterwegs um den Strand zu reinigen. Und es war noch erleichternder, dass keiner auf dem Weg rumbummst! 

Das Wasser war ruhiger als erwartet, sodass ich erst über TW nachdachte....
Mein Blick schweifte so über die Köderbox und da viel mein Blick auf den Duo Tide Minnow, mit dem ich im letzten Urlaub schon den Barrakuda fangen konnte.

Die Wahl war also gefallen! 

Zuerst fischte ich die Innenseite des Hafens ab, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Somit wechselte ich auf die Strandseite. 
Aber auch hier fand mein Köder keinen Abnehmer. 
Der Durst meldete sich und ich beschloss eine kurze Pause einzulegen um etwas zu trinken und eine zu rauchen.
Da ich die Zeit ohne Köder im Wasser sinnvoll nutzen wollte, beobachtete ich das Meer um nach Anzeichen von Räubern oder Beute zu finden.

Ich konnte an der anderen Seite der Hafenausfahrt eine kurze Raubszene beobachten, hierdurch war der Spodwechsel beschossen und ich ging auf die Spitze meiner Mole um von hier die Ausfahrt zu befischen.
Nachdem die Ausfahrt keinen Fisch brachte, wollte ich ein bisschen ins offene Wasser fischen. 
Dies erwies sich als richtige Entscheidung, denn beim 5. Wurf stieg der kleine Cuda auf den Minnow ein.
Der Drill war wie bei einem 40-45cm Barrakuda zu erwarten: schnell und unspektakulär. Der kleine durfte nach einem kurzen Beweisfoto wieder schwimmen.
Leider konnte ich keinen weiteren Abnehmer für meinen Köder finden.

In Gedanken beim fischen, zuckte ich kurz zusammen, als ich durch ein lautes platschen aus meinem Tagtraum gerissen wurde.

Räuber im Hafenbecken! Also schnell über die Steine zurück zur Mitte der Mole.
Die Räuber verteilten sich auf das ganze Hafenbecken, teilweise war es an 4 Stellen gleichzeitig am rauben.
Nachdem es auf Minnow keine Reaktionen ganz, wechselte ich auf TopWater um ggf. damit einen der Jäger zum Biss zu überreden.
Doch auch hier wollte kein Biss erfolgen... Nachdem ich noch 2x den Köder wechselte und nun auch schon 45 min vergangen sind hörte das Spektakel auf.

Zumindest entschneidert lief ich wieder nach Hause und setzte eine Kanne Kaffe auf, braucht ja ein paar Minuten


----------



## Kami One (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri zum Cuda.
Solche Sonnenaufgange entschädigen immer für das frühe Aufstehen.


----------



## hans albers (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

yap.. tolle stimmung !!


----------



## Snakesfreak (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

War ein Sonnenuntergang, aber wirklich wunderschön!


----------



## scorp10n77 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Top! Petri zu den eintrudelnden Erfolgen und danke für die Klasse Bilder! Wie du es schilderst, könnten gut Wölfe am Werk gewesen sein.


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Dank dir für Bericht und Bilder.
Räuber könnten aber auch Stöcker oder auch Brandbrassen gewesen sein. Oder, oder..hehe, man weiß es nicht.
lg


----------



## Mett (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

nochmal Petri zum Cuda !

Sehr schöne Fotos, wäre auch schon gerne am Meer.
1 1/2 Wochen noch ......


----------



## iruhs (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey Leute, 
tut mir leid, wenn ich jetzt nerv und wieder typische Fragen kommen...hab aber schon die SuFu benutzt und mich auch so versucht schlau zu machen. Weiß auch nicht ob das der richtige Thread ist, also seht es mir bitte nach 

Ich bin in 2 Wochen für 3 Wochen auf Mallorca, Region Andraxt. Ich werde meine Reiserute mitnehmen und versuchen Fisch zu fangen. Ich weiß auch ungefähr wie ich die Angellizenz bekomm(werde das Dr. Catch Tutorial machen). Nun, da ich kein Spanisch kann, und keine Englischen/Deutschen Erläuterungen gefunden habe, hab ich die Fragen:

Gilt die Lizenz nur vom Festland aus? Ich lese immer was von "Küstenschein". Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir ein Kayak zu leihen und paar Stunden mal "etwas" weiter rauszufahren. Natürlich nur so weit wie es nicht lebensbedrohlich wird.

Gilt die Lizenz nur für eine bestimmte Region oder für ganz Mallorca? Wenn nur für eine Region, ist es möglich mehrere Regionen auf eine Lizenz zu buchen? Die Frage resultiert daraus, dass ich auf eine deutsche Seite gestoßen bin, die die Lizenz für etwa 80€ anbietet...Hab nen Mietwagen und will eigentlich ne Woche nen Roadtrip machen und überall mal angeln.

Gibt es die Bestimmungen auch irgendwo auf Deutsch/Englisch? Würde ungern unangenehm auffallen. Mindestmaße hab ich gefunden. Nachts darf man angeln soweit ich es vernommen habe? Strand meiden, manche Häfen sind tabu aber gekennzeichnet.... noch irgendwas?

Außerdem: ist noch wer da, der Lust auf ne Thunfischtour hat? Alleine ist es viel zu teuer und die meisten Anbieter wollen, dass man gleich ne gesamte Truppe anmeldet.

Vielen Dank im voraus! Werde, bei Fang, natürlich berichten.


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nun zum letzten Teil des Berichtes.

Nach dem morgendlichen Ritual ging es wie immer schnell zur Außenmole des Jachthafens.

Da das Wasser heute wieder etwas trüber und welliger war als die letzten Tage, endschied ich mich wieder für den Duo „Cuda-Killer“.
Keine Ahnung was die an der Farbe finden, aber sie läuft nun mal.

Wie immer fing ich Vorne an und arbeitete mich in richtig Spitze vor.
Allerdings hatte ich dieses Mal die Einholgeschwindigkeit gedrosselt, da ich das Gefühl hatte, das bei dem trüben aufgewühlten Wasser die Kleinfische auch langsamer unterwegs sind. Es wird ja durch mehr Wellen und Strömung auch mehr Futter aufgewirbelt, wodurch sich der Baitfish verlangsamt um zu fressen.
Außerdem können die Räuber den Köder besser anpeilen, wenn er im trüben Wasser nicht mit Lachgaseinpritzung an ihnen vorbei schießt. 

Nach ca 20m zurückgelegter Stecke kam endlich der erhoffe harte Einschlag parallel zu der Steinpackung , der natürlich sofort mit einem Anhieb gekontert wurde.

„Fish on!!“

Doch irgendwas war dieses mal anders… der Fisch nimmt Schnur und macht heftige Kopfstöße, aber dir Rute fängt alles super ab und hat trotz ihres leichten WG mehr als genug Reserven!
Trotzdem lockerte ich etwas die Bremse, die ich immer recht zu fische um den Anhieb gut durch zu bringen. Ich wollte den fisch ja nicht verlieren.

Gedankenblitze schießen mir in den Kopf! „Was könnte es sein? Die Cudas kämpften anders… Könnte es endlich ein Wolf sein?“

Ich konnte den Fisch bis auf 3-4m heran pumpen, doch die nächste flucht nahm mit wieder 10m Schnur, allerding war es auch die letze flucht, den jetzt drehte ich die Bremse wieder fester und mein Gegner musste hart mit dem zähen Rückrad der Tailwalk kämpfen.

Er kam immer näher und näher… ein paar Kopfstöße noch und ich konnte den Anfang des FC Vorfachs sehen. Mein puls stieg ins unermessliche als dann…

„“Leider“ nur ein Cuda, aber dafür ein Guter!“ mit einer geübten Bewegung wurde der Barrakuda aus dem Wasser über die Steine gelupft. Und erstmal in ein Wasserbecken gelegt.

Nachdem ich den Fisch versorgt hatte ging es weiter zu Spitze, leider ohne einen weiteren Kontakt. Bei einer kurzen Pause bei Zigarette und Wasser konnte ein paar kleine Fische am Anfang des Hafenbeckens aus dem Wasser spritzen sehen. Also wurden die Sachen gepackt und mich auf den Weg dort hin gemacht.
 Der gesamte Bereich wurde ausgiebig mit Minnow und TopWater abgefischt, aber ohne Erfolg. Da die Zeit schon weit vorgeschritten war, machte ich mich langsam auf den Weg nach Hause.
Da das Wasser im Hafen klarer war als außerhalb, guckte ich während des Laufens in das Backen als auf mal 2m vor mir 3 richtig gute Wölfe im Wasser standen und mich anstarrten oO
Leider waren die Drei nicht so erfreut mich zu sehen, wie ich sie… Gemütlich drehten sie ab und schwammen weiter richtig Wo sie 5m weiter wieder zum sehen kamen.  
Also schnell wieder den Duo montiert und in die Richtung geworfen geworfen, nach ein paar würfen kann keine Reaktion weshalb ich auf den 70er Black Minnow wechselte. Auch hierdrauf kam keine Reaktion, weshalb ich i-wann gucken gegangen bin ob sie da noch stehen.
Ja, sie standen noch da, aber als sie mich sahen, suchten sie dieses mal den Weg ins Hafenbecken und verschwanden. Noch ein paar erfolglose Wurf hinterher und danach ging es Glücklich über den Cuda und die Sichtung der wölfe ging es dann nach Hause.


Ein paar Tage später nutzte ich die Zeit im Shoppingcenter und  stattete Decatlon einen Besuch ab, bei dem ich mir vorsorglich schon einmal die SOT Kajaks anguckte und nahm ein paar von diesen Tinto Würmern mit.
Am nächsten Morgen ging ich ausgestattet mit Würmern und Bocerones erneut zum Hafen. Leider brachte beides keinen Fisch und auch auf Kukö wollte sich nichts tun.
Gegen 7:00 Uhr kam dann einer der einheimischen Angler zu mir auf die Mole. Wir hatten ein sehr nettes Gespräch, obwohl ich sehr wenig Spanisch und er kein Deutsch oder Englisch sprach. Aber mit Händen und Füßen, sowie durch Bilder auf dem Handy konnten wir uns gut verständigen.
Er zeigte mir wie man kleine Meeräschen fängt und wie man sie dann als Livebait nutzt. Des weiteren lobte er mich für die Tintos, Sie seinen sehr gute Köder für Doraden, die man scheinbar am besten bei Sonne fangen kann.
Als Dank für seine Tipps, schenkte ich ihm einen von meinen BearKing Minnows.
Leider konnte ich keinen Fisch auf Köfi oder Wurm fangen und konnte auch nicht länger bleiben, da ich zum Schlosser musste bevor er seinen Laden verlässt.

Als wir in den nächsten Tagen wieder in den Steinen links von Hafen schwimmen waren, hatte ich dieses mal eine Grundrute und die Tintos dabei.
Beim schnorcheln konnte ich hier ja bereits einige gute Brassen und Doraden sehen, sowie 2 kleine Wolfsbarsche.
Das angeln stellte sich schwieriger an als gedacht, den ständig musste ich die Rute reinholen, weil entweder der Wurm von den kleinen Fischen abgefressen wurde oder ständig i-welche Schwimmer oder Stand Up Paddler auf meine Schnur zu hielten.
Am ende habe ich bestimmt 15 Bisse verhauen (wahrscheinlich einfach zu Klein für den Köder)  und konnte nur 2 Fische landen. Eine kleine Streifenbrasse und diesen Kameraden, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin um was es sich handelt. Ist das ein Meerjunker?
Einmal war ich irgendwann dazwischen noch abends in den Steinen, quasi zur goldenen Stunde, wo ich vorher geschnorchelt hatte.
Aber ich wurde in den 2 Stunden dermaßen zerstochen von Mücken und Kribbelfliegen, dass ich i-wann abbrechen musste.

Leider hatte ich die letzten Tage etwas Magen/Darm, wo durch u.a. das angeln leider ausfiel.


Ich hoffe euch hat der Bericht gefallen und ihr könnt euch bis spätestens nächstes Jahr gedulden


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Sehr schöner Bericht. Danke dafür! Was genau ist denn die Farbe, die die Cudas lieben. 

Wenn die Wölfe dich sehen, dann kannste es glaub ich vergessen. Dann haben die das Maul zugenagelt. Hättest mal Kay und mich sehen müssen im April. Wir sind daher geschlichen und gekrochen :m

Dein Lippfisch ist kein Meerjunker. Glaube ein Pfauenlippfisch, aber könnte auch nochmal ein Buch bemühen.


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hätte ich gewusst, dass sie da sind, hätte ich auch ehr gekrochen...

 Das hier ist die Farbe, auf die ich alle Cuda bekommen habe

 Duo Tide Minnow Red Belly Sardine

http://www.duo-germany.com/products/hardbait/tide-minnow-125sld-f

 Das ist der mit dem Rosa Kopf und dem Rosa Bauch


----------



## scorp10n77 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Habe mit Kay auch einige verscheucht. Die stehen in teilweise so flachem Wasser, dass sie beim flüchten nicht mehr aufrecht schwimmen konnten. Dann aber auch teilweise an Stellen wo man sie eigentlich nicht beangeln kann. Ist ein interessanter Fisch und es ist nicht unbedingt so, dass ich jetzt das Interesse verloren habe noch einen zu fangen nach dem ersten :m


----------



## Mett (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst, dass sie da sind, hätte ich auch ehr gekrochen...
> 
> Das hier ist die Farbe, auf die ich alle Cuda bekommen habe
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das ist eher die Köderform ...
Genau auf diese Köder hatte ich auch immer die Cudas, ganz egal welche Farbe, Hauptsache Dämmerung und extrem schnell geführt.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (11. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Schöner Bericht, danke bin leider jetzt erst drauf gestoßen. Glückwunsch zum Cuda.

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## dido_43 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ein Hallo in die Runde. 

Bin Ende September für 14 Tage das erste mal auf Malle (Porto Colom) und  werde ab und an versuchen, ein Fischlein zu überlisten. Mitnehmen werde  ich eine Tict 3,5 g WG Light Rockfishrute für die ganz Kleinen sowie eine weitere Spinnrute  mit 14 g WG. Köder sind ausreichend vorhanden. 

Kennt sich jemand in dieser Gegend aus (im Hafen und Umgebung angeln etc) bzw kann ich dort im Ort eine Lizenz erwerben?

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Kami One (21. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Tue dir den Stress nicht an dort eine Lizenz zu besorgen. Es gibt nur wenige Ausgabestellen und das Verfahren ist aufwendig. Und ohne spanisch Kenntnisse noch schlimmer. Dazu gibt es einige Berichte. 

Hol dir die Lizenz vorher online. Hab ich auch gemacht. Klappt super. Hier gibt's ne tolle Anleitung. https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-spanien/angelschein-fuer-mallorca


----------



## fischbär (21. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

genau. so und nicht anders.


----------



## dido_43 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke #6


----------



## Kami One (22. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Gerne. Dann wünsche viel Erfolg und hoffe du berichtest danach.


----------



## dido_43 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Kami One schrieb:


> Tue dir den Stress nicht an dort eine Lizenz zu besorgen. Es gibt nur wenige Ausgabestellen und das Verfahren ist aufwendig. Und ohne spanisch Kenntnisse noch schlimmer. Dazu gibt es einige Berichte.
> 
> Hol dir die Lizenz vorher online. Hab ich auch gemacht. Klappt super. Hier gibt's ne tolle Anleitung. https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-spanien/angelschein-fuer-mallorca




Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen Link. Hab ich gestern Abend erledigt #6


----------



## Mett (7. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

5 Tage Mallorca Mitte August - ein Kurztripp

hier der Bericht:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4711826&postcount=6029


----------



## Seneca (23. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Leute,ich habe mal eine spezielle Frage zu den verschiedenen Schutzzonen. Ich habe da ein bisschen die Übersicht verloren. Wer von den erfahrenen Mallorcaangerln kann mir dabei helfen?|wavey:
Auf Grundlage dieser Karte (dies ist das Gebiet in dem ich vorwiegend Angeln will):  

http://www.caib.es/sites/reservesmarines/es/plano_de_situacion_y_zonificacion-861/

gibt es folgende Unterscheidungen:

1. Park natural (Natural Park)
2. Zona de proteccion especial (No Take area) <-- hier vermutlich gar nicht Angeln?!
3. Reserva marina (Marine protected area)
4. Zona de veda de pesca recreativa (Recreational fishing ban area) <--- hier auch das angeln komplett verboten?!

Wer kann helfen? Ist das Angeln in den Reserva marina erlaubt? Was ist mit den anderen Zonen???


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Zona Marina ist erlaubt aber ggf mit Einschränkungen von wie Wochentage usw


----------



## Seneca (24. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zona Marina ist erlaubt aber ggf mit Einschränkungen von wie Wochentage usw



Ah, alles klar Danke!#6 Das ist schon mal gut. Entnehme ich diese Einschränkungen meiner "Erlaubniskarte" oder stehen die verstekct auf der Seite?


----------



## Fr33 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ne das steht alles in dem großen PDF auf der Caib Seite .... da sind ja die Schutzzonen usw. eingezeichnet und entsprechend beschrieben. Halt auf Katalanisch.


----------



## seatrouthunter (24. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin, moin,

wir fahren in der nächsten Woche nach Mallorca(Colonia San Jordi) und haben uns ein Boot gemietet, um zu angeln.
Braucht man dafür auch einen Angelschein?

Viele Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Wenn man schonmal am Mittelmeer ist, dann kann man auch dort mal die Rute schwingen. Ist halt was anderes wie am heimischen Fluss / See.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Im Grunde braucht man nur einen Stelle an der es Strukur gibt und es halt vom Flachen ins Tiefere geht. Dann die Abendämmerung nutzen und werfen bis der Arzt kommt. Irgendwas beisst da schon.... Kleine Hornies, Baracudas usw.


----------



## Snakesfreak (25. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ansonsten auch hier die Möglichkeit auf ein Guiding:

http://mallorcafishingspinning.com/de/

Zumindest sehr netter Mailkontakt, bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen eine Tour mit den Jungs zu machen


Aber wie Fr33 schon gesagt hat, im Prinzip braucht man nur Struktur suchen... Molen und Hafen Einfahrten sind auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Seneca (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hab mir mal die Arbeit gemacht, vorwiegend für meinen bevorstehenden Urlaub auf Mallorca, alle Fischarten für die Mindestemaße gelten zu recherchieren und die DEUTSCHEN NAMEN der Fischarten zuzuweisen.

Ich dachte, das kann ich hier mal teilen, weil es bestimmt dem ein oder anderen helfen kann....

Die Qualität des Fotos ist nicht so prall, aber mit der Liste kann man überblicken, welche Fische zu entnehmen sind...





edit: ich habs noch mal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen.#h


----------



## Fr33 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Super Idee! Kannst du das nicht ggf als PDF oder Excel ins Forum stellen? Ka welche Anhänge die Forensoftware zulässt.


----------



## Eric1987 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey,
hab mal ne kurze Frage: Welche Drillinge benutzt ihr eigentlich für Wobbler und Topwaterbaits? Würde die gerne alle mal tauschen. Illex Köder und co. sind nicht gerade für stabiele Haken bekannt.

Reicht Gamakatsu Treble 13 oder ist der zu dünndrähtig?

Vg Eric


----------



## Fr33 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich hab welche vom Chinesen gehabt.... eher etwas dicker. Alternativ welche von VMC mit BN in der Beschreibung....


----------



## floxfisch (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin zusammen,
da es für mich nach einigen Jahren auch mal wieder auf die Insel geht hab ich mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht die aktuellen Bestimmungen einzudeutschen. Allerdings unterscheidet sich die Liste ein wenig von der von Seneca...? Zumindest ist die Liste mit den Mindestmaßen doch etwas kürzer. Ich habe die Daten aus der Angellizenz die ich gestern Abend Online erworben habe und dann endsprechend die deutschen Übersetzungen rausgesucht.
Datei hab ich als PDF angehängt.
Lese hier immer wieder gerne und falls ich zum Angeln komme, ist eigentlich reiner Family Urlaub :q, und was fangen sollte werde, ich natürlich auch berichten. Ins Gepäck kommt nur eine Reisespinnrute und einiges an Kunstködern. Mal sehen vielleicht habe ich ja in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden ab und zu Gelegenheit die Rute zu schwingen. 

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Mett (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



floxfisch schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> da es für mich nach einigen Jahren auch mal wieder auf die Insel geht hab ich mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht die aktuellen Bestimmungen einzudeutschen. Allerdings unterscheidet sich die Liste ein wenig von der von Seneca...? Zumindest ist die Liste mit den Mindestmaßen doch etwas kürzer. Ich habe die Daten aus der Angellizenz die ich gestern Abend Online erworben habe und dann endsprechend die deutschen Übersetzungen rausgesucht.
> Datei hab ich als PDF angehängt.
> Lese hier immer wieder gerne und falls ich zum Angeln komme, ist eigentlich reiner Family Urlaub :q, und was fangen sollte werde, ich natürlich auch berichten. Ins Gepäck kommt nur eine Reisespinnrute und einiges an Kunstködern. Mal sehen vielleicht habe ich ja in den Morgen- oder Abendstunden ab und zu Gelegenheit die Rute zu schwingen.
> ...




sehr schön, danke dafür !

Bist du dir sicher das die Liste komplett ist bzw. das mit den Stückzahlen stimmt ?
Habe die Liste auch hier und Denton bzw. Lubina (Zahnbrasse und Wolfsbarsch) stehen bei mir nach Größe und ohne Stückzahl, die Liste habe ich im Februar vom Amt in Palma bekommen ...


----------



## floxfisch (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hm, also eigentlich bin ich mir da sicher, ich hab das aus den Dokumenten die es zur Lizenz Online dazu gab.

Anbei mal ein Screenshot aus dem Original.


----------



## Mett (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Gilt das vieleicht nur für die Schutzgebiete ?


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Mett schrieb:


> Gilt das vieleicht nur für die Schutzgebiete ?



Jop das steht oben drüber


----------



## floxfisch (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja stimmt, hatte ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Komisch nur, dass dann scheinbar für die normalen Gebiete gar keine Einschränkungen gelten. Jedenfalls ist da in den Online Unterlagen nichts weiter ersichtlich...auf Anhieb habe ich da auch nichts zum Download gefunden. Mal will sich ja schließlich legal verhalten. Zumindest wenn man was fangen sollte...:m

@Seneca:
Woher hast du denn die Liste, gab es die auf dem Amt dazu?

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## MalleTobi (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin Moin
Hatte dieses Jahr mein ersten Thun auf Mallorca. 
Hammer Erlebnis und wie man sieht mein Sohn fand es auch
So frisch vom Grill wa super lecker. 
Bin noch 3 Tage hier wenn jemand lust hat und spontan grad hier ist will gern nochmal angeln.


----------



## Zanderfürst (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Malle-Experten,

Erstmal Petri Heil. Vor allem zu dem Thuna- das ist ja grandios.

sagt mal gibt es auf Mallorca die Möglichkeit eine Finka mit Boot zu mieten? Wollen in einer Gruppe im kommenden Herbst runterfahren aber ich kann dazu nichts finden. Würden auch in den Norden der Insel wollen.  

LG
Simon


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Die Finkas stehen ja meist nicht in Strandnähe (gibt ausnahmen). Die meisten Finkas die ich kenne sind schon paar KM vom Meer weg. Dafür hat man dann ja den eigenen Pool usw.


----------



## Zanderfürst (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ah, ok. Danke. Und kann man sich dann im Hafen oder so auch Boote mieten und was kostet das ca? Wie sind die Chancen etwas zu fangen? War ansonsten nur in Norwegen und angle ansonsten an der Ostsee. Vg


----------



## MalleTobi (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Boote bekommst überall Preise sind von bis je nachdem was ihr braucht. Für wieviel Personen sucht ihr denn Haus und boot. 
Fangen tut man eigentlich immer was.


----------



## Zanderfürst (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo,

wir sind vier Personen. Wollen aber tagsüber hauptsächlich Rennrad fahren. Ich würde, falls ein Boot dabei wäre, mit denen dann ein paar Mal in den Abendstunden herausfahren. Interessieren uns aber mehr für den Norden der Insel.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin,

 im Norden gibts eig nicht soviel. Alcudia usw. ist eher Touri Hochburg. Cala Radjada und weiter unten an der Küste entlange wird gerne gefischt und da gibts auch den ein oder anderen Hafen. 

 Wenn dann braucht ihr eh Stuktur und die gibts meist bei den Sandstränden nicht. Aber zum Radeln ist die Insel schon klasse 

 Die Westseite der Insel ist auch ein Traum. Halt viel bewaldeter


----------



## Seneca (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



floxfisch schrieb:


> @Seneca:
> Woher hast du denn die Liste, gab es die auf dem Amt dazu?
> 
> Gruß
> floxfisch



Hallo floxfisch,
ich habe damals vor zwei Jahren als ich die Erlaubnis auf deren Homepage beantragt habe als Anhang dazubekommen. Mit Hinweisen, Schonmaßen und den verschiedenen Schutzgebieten. Die Seite des Caib.es ist leider sehr unübersichtlich, so dass ich die Lsite gerade auch nicht noch einmal gefunden habe.|kopfkrat


----------



## Seneca (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich möchte auch ein mal von meinem Angelerlebnissen in diesem Jahr auf Mallorca berichten. Ich war die letzten 7 Tage auf der Insel, um Urlaub zu machen. Die Angel war allerdings mit im Gpäck und auch die Hoffnung, dass meine Freundin mich doch das ein oder andere Mal auf die Pirsch ziehen lässt

Dabei hatte ich eine Telerute 15-30g WG in 2,70m, die ich in Deutschland immer zum mittlern Spinnfischen benutze. Eine Box mit Posen 5-10g, Bleie und Vorfächer. Sowie eine Box mit Wobblern, Meerforellenblinker und kleinen Twistern. Eine Lösezange, einen Handschuh (für giftige Fische bzw. Stacheln) und einen Watkescher (Ist gut zu transportieren und passt perfekt in den Koffer). Die Ausrüstung passte insgesamt bequem in eine große Plastiktüte (z.B. Alditüte).

Anglerisch utnerwegs war ich im Südosten (Colonia St. Jordi bis Cala Figuera die Ecke).

Leider startete das ganze Unternehmen suboptimal, da ich durch eine Unachtsamkeit beim Auspacken die Spitze der Spinnrute abbrach. Damit ging auch die Wurfkraft/-weite enorm zurück, so dass an anstädniges Spinnfischen nicht mehr zu denken war. 
Daher beschloss ich die wenigen Stunden, die ich eh nur zum Angeln haben werde per Asnitz (Posenmontage mit Tintenfischfetzen) zu verbringen.

Auch wenn ich mir in den Arsch beissen könnte, dass das Spinnen nicht mehr möglich war (hab es zwischendruch probiert, aber bei einer Wurfweite von 10m lässt sich nicht viel ausrichten) war die Posenangelei eine kurzweilige Sache, die enorm Spaß machte!

Die Fänge gingen von Brandbrassen, Goldstriemen über eine größere Zebrabrasse und viele mittlere bis größere Schriftbarsche!

Je nach Stelle (gut waren Stellen, an denen das Wasser nicht sooo tief ist. 1,5-2,5m liefen am besten) gab es Bisse am laufenden Band. Aber ENORM viele Fehlbisse. Dies lag vor allem daran, dass meine Spots allesamt im Reserva Marina war an dem eine Hakenschenkelweite vorgegeben ist, die in etwa einem 4er Haken enspricht. Gedacht dazu, nicht die kleinen Fische zu verangeln. Das finde ich auch gut! Leider gab es daher sehr viele Fehlbisse oder abnuckeln vom stinkenden Tintenfischfetzen...

Fazit: Das Posenangeln vom Felsen und in den Buchten, wie von mir praktiiziert, macht am richtigen Spot richtig Laune! Ich war im Reserva Marina unterwegs und wurde mit schönster Natur, aber auch  vielen rechtlichen Bestimmungen konfrontiert. 
Das nächste Mal auf jeden Fall Spinnfischen mit Ersatzrute#q:q

Wer dicke Fänge haben will, muss aufs Boot vor die Küste oder in den siffigen Hafenbecken angeln (dort habe ich u.a. Barracudas und Wolfsbarsche und große Doraden gesehen). Aber da ich für die "Küche" angeln wollte, kam dies für mich nicht in Frage.
Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen. #h

Viele Grüße
Seneca


----------



## hans albers (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

schade mit der abgebrochenen rute...

trotzdem danke für den bericht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ja, schöner Bericht, gut zu lesen, dass man im Mittelmeer auch mit Minimalstausrüstung was fangen kann.


----------



## Snakesfreak (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Petri zu der schönen Ausbeute! 

Sitze hier in Barcelona ohne angeln und komme wohl dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr auf die Insel.


----------



## rogaa (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn in Sa Coma und näherer Umgebung aus?
Im Internet habe ich einige Einträge gefunden, die aber teilweise Jahre alt sind. War evtl. jemand von euch in den letzten 1-2 Jahren in der Gegend und kann etwas zu den Möglichkeiten sagen?

Ich würde dort gerne vom Ufer aus am Meer angeln. Meeräschen im Hafen soll es zwar viele geben, aber schmackhaft wohl eher nicht?

Achja... Zeitraum Ende April/Anfang Mai


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

ANgeln in den Häfen ist auf der ganzen Insel eig verboten. Stehen auch Schilder. Egal an welchen Hafenanlagen ich war, überall das selbe. Am besten also die Hafenausfahrten wählen, oder halt Sowas wie Molen usw.

Du bist ja quasi um die Ecke bei Cala Millor / Cala Bona. Da sind Steinmolen von denen man schön angeln kann. Morgens und Abends halt wie immer die beste Zeit!


----------



## Mett (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Also ich erkunde meine Spots zuerst mal über Goolge Maps, bzw was ich dort für vielversprechend halte mit einer der online verfügbaren Seekarten.
Dort stimmen zwar oft die Tiefen in Ufernähe nicht ganz geben aber einen Anhaltspunkt.

Dann am ersten Tag Vorort ein Spaziergang zu den Stellen und sehen wo und wie man zum Wasser kommt.

Viel Erfolg und hoffetlich folgt ein Bericht ! :g


----------



## flo1980 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus miteinander!

Bin Ende März/Anfang April mit Family bei Arte in einem Agriturismo. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass die ganze Levant-Halbinsel Schutzgebiet ist. Wie ich es verstehe u.a. kein Nachtangeln, kein Spinnfischen, keine Lebendköder usw. Deshalb meine Frage: Kennt jemand südlich oder nördlich des Schutzgebietes Plätze (z.B. Hafen-Außenmolen), an denen man tieferes Wasser erreicht? Oder halt andere Angelplätze. Würde v.a. gerne Spinnfischen, aber eine Session mit den Kindern auf Meeräsche/Dorade bzw. nachts auf Grund wäre natürlich genauso okay.
Habe die Lizenz & war schon öfters auf Malle angeln, allerdings dankbar um ein bisschen Schützenhilfe, ohne stundenlang die Küste abzufahren...Zeit ist eh knapp mit Kindern...
Die andere Frage ist, ob auch im Frühjahr Raubfische in Ufernähe unterwegs sind. Habe recherchiert, dass z.B. auf Ibiza die Bonitos im Winter in Küstennähe kommen.

Falls jemand nen Tipp hat - Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mett (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Gehe mal davon aus du meinst Arta !? wenn dem so ist kann ich dir den Bereich von PEdruscada bis Font de sa Cala empfehlen. Den Bereich kenne ich gut (liegt nicht im Schutzgebiert) und du findest dort auch gute Stellen. Großteils mit Kletterarbeit verbunden aber sofern es nicht stürmt kein Problem.

Die Schutzgebiete sind aber nicht zu verachten auch wenn die Zeiten und Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind. Der Bestand ist dort meistens deutlich größer.

Raubfische sind möglich in der Dämmerung gehen fast immer Baracudas, alles andere ist deutlich seltener und man braucht ein wenig Erfahrung an den Spots ansonsten wirst du viel mit "Hängern" kämpfen.

Erkundet das Gebiet erst mal ohne Ausrüstung und sucht euch ein paar Standplätze die nahe zusammen liegen und man auch mal wechseln kann.


----------



## flo1980 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke, Mett!

Hab es mir schon auf Google Maps angeschaut. Was mich irritiert hat: Im "cuaderno de pesca" steht, dass das "spinning" in den reservas maritimas verboten ist. Ich bild mir ein, ganz gut Spanisch zu sprechen & zu lesen, aber die Vorschriften find ich echt ein bisschen undurchsichtig...
Bei Canyamel mündet wohl ein Bach, falls der Wasser führt könnte es auch interessant sein.
Und klar: Arta, nix Arte.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich war eben auch mal auf der Seite: 

http://www.caib.es/sites/reservesmarines/ca/les_reserves_marines_a_les_illes_balears-850/

Früher gab es da die ganzen Broschüren zum Download (PDF). Gibt es wohl nicht mehr.

Mein Catalanisch ist nicht vorhanden... aber steht da drinnen. dass man nicht Spinnfischen darf?

http://www.caib.es/sites/reservesmarines/ca/regulacio_dactivitats-995/


----------



## flo1980 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Regulación particular de aparejos en la zona de ámbito autonómico:  Además de la regulación general descrita en la pág. 17, hay que tener en cuenta las siguientes particularidades:  • Curricán de superficie y de fondo: en las modalidades tradicionales de las islas Baleares, con un máximo de 2 líneas por embarcación. • Potera para cefalópodos entre la salida y puesta de sol • Esparavel, es el único aparejo tradicional autorizable. • No se puede practicar el spinning • No se puede utilizar la fisga


----------



## flo1980 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

"no se puede practicar el spinnig" = verstehe ich so, dass Spinnfischen nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## flo1980 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Moin!

Hab gestern nochmal den ganzen "cuaderno de pesca" durchgelesen. Ich versteh es so:

Generell ist "Spinnig" in den Reservas maritimas erlaubt. (aber halt kein Nachtangeln, kein lebender Köderfisch, bestimmte Mindest-Hakengröße) - findet man auf S. 17.
Für die LLevant-Halbinsel gelten allerdings nochmal Spezial-Regeln. U.a. kein "Spinnig" (S. 28).
Ich werde einfach vor Ort mit den Leuten reden. Schaumer mal.


----------



## Mett (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ja die Regelungen sind leider nicht immer ganz Eindeutig und werden außerdem sehr häufig geändert.
Am besten bei der Marina am Hafen mal nachfragen oder per Email anschreiben.

Damit das einer der Zuflüsse auch wirklich Wasser einbringt würde ich aber an deiner Stelle nicht rechnen


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Das hier ist eine gute Stelle. Da haben die Einheimischen geangelt, die aussahen als wüssten sie was sie tun.

https://goo.gl/maps/RDoNbwHh9uw

Man muss bei so einer Kiefer über eine Mauer klettern um von der Straße runter zu kommen, an Baustelle vorbei und auf die Felsen. Ca 15 tief.


----------



## flo1980 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Super - Danke dafür!


----------



## ViperX7777 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

in der letzten Aprilwoche geht's mit dem Segelkatamaran um die Insel herum, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.
Ich will natürlich so viel und oft wie möglich dabei angeln.
Die Frage ist nun, ob Teleskop- oder mehrgeteilte Ruten in den Koffer sollen oder man vor Ort vielleicht vernünftiges Equipment leihen kann?
Kennt jemand vielleicht einen guten Shop in Palma? Ich würde gerne vorab Kontakt aufnehmen.
Ich stelle mir eine mittlere Spinnrute sowie eine harte Pilkrute für Tiefen bis ca. 100 m vor.
Kunstköder sind viele vorhanden. Dazu würde ich vor Ort noch Naturköder im Shop oder Automaten beschaffen.
Der Ablauf wird so sein, dass wir jeden Tag so viel wie möglich fahren und am Abend an der Boje anlegen. In den Marinas planen wir nur so viel wie nötig zu bleiben.
Wie ist eure Einschätzung, was lässt sich Ende April fangen?
In welcher Tiefe und zu welcher Zeit sollte man welche Köder ausprobieren?
Die Lizenz planen wir vorab online zu erwerben.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Servus,

 um flexibler zu sein würde ich meine "Naturköder" im Lebensmittel Bereich kaufen. Heisst - Muschelfleisch, Garnelen, Köderfische usw. 

 Ich hab zwar nicht im Palma - aber woanders nach Angelshops gesucht. Leider nichts gefunden. Selbst den Laden in Cala Millor habe ich nicht gefunden und ich war eig überall. Daher am besten soviel es geht von zu Hause mitbringen.


----------



## stingray85 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> den Laden in Cala Millor habe ich nicht gefunden und ich war eig überall. Daher am besten soviel es geht von zu Hause mitbringen.



Könntest du den Tauchladen neben dem Spar Markt meinen, der hat auch Angelzeug.

Ca´n pep Thomas
Paseo Maritimo,26
Cala Millor, Islas Baleares, Spain


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hey Viper!
Wie willst Du denn angeln?
Während des Segelns schleppen?
Oder vor Anker auf Grund?
Vor Anker ist relativ einfach. Während des segelns zu fischen erfordert spezielle Köder, da ein Kat meist sehr schnell segelt.
Petri


----------



## Kami One (5. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das hier ist eine gute Stelle. Da haben die Einheimischen geangelt, die aussahen als wüssten sie was sie tun.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/RDoNbwHh9uw
> 
> Man muss bei so einer Kiefer über eine Mauer klettern um von der Straße runter zu kommen, an Baustelle vorbei und auf die Felsen. Ca 15 tief.


Auch Danke von mir. Hab ich mir auch mal auf die Liste gesetzt. Bin nämlich nächste Woche auf der Insel und auch nicht weit weg davon. 

Hatte auch im Mittelmeer Thread schon hilfreiche Tipps bekommen.


----------



## ViperX7777 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hey Viper!
> Wie willst Du denn angeln?
> Während des Segelns schleppen?
> Oder vor Anker auf Grund?



 Ich will die Zeit eigentlich so intensiv wie möglich nutzen. Bei gemütlicher Fahrt mit Motor würde ich gerne schleppen. Abends oder Nachts werden wir auf jeden Fall an der Boje oder in einer Marina anlegen.
 Bei voller Fahrt im Wind kommen die Ruten aus dem Wasser, da gibt es auf dem Katamaran genug zu tun.
 Ein Kumpel nimmt seinen Deeper mit, ich bin gespannt was Ding so kann.
 Ein Angelladen in Palma wäre echt klasse, weil wir da starten.
 Scheint aber nichts richtig dolles zu geben auf den ersten Blick.
 Bin trotzdem für jeden Tip dankbar.
 Hat hier jemand eine ähnliche Tour gemacht und kann seine Erfahrung teilen? Ich denke wir werden uns nie weiter als 20 km von der Küste Mallorcas entfernen. Kann also schon sehr tief werden.

 Viele Grüße


----------



## Mett (7. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier mal was google an Angelläden in Palma ausspuckt:

https://www.google.at/search?q=pesc...;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:10


Ich war vor zwei Jahren mal in einem der Läden, glaube es war "Ca'n Sion" die hatten auch alles was man braucht.


----------



## Kami One (7. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Im Decathlon kannst du es auch probieren. In Spanien haben die auch immer ne größere Angelabteilung. Davon gibt es laut Google auch 3 in Palma.


----------



## ViperX7777 (7. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Danke euch.
 Ich denke wir versuchen es hier bazarlaspalmeras.com/ weil es fußläufig von der Marina erreichbar ist. Scheint ein gutes Sortiment zu haben.
 Ich schreibe den Laden mal an, ob die Tackles vermieten. Das wäre optimal wenn wir so wenig wir möglich mit einfliegen müssten.
 Früher war hier im Thread ein User namens Sledge unterwegs. Kennt ihn jemand? Der schien richtig Ahnung und Erfahrung zu haben...


----------



## Kami One (11. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das hier ist eine gute Stelle. Da haben die Einheimischen geangelt, die aussahen als wüssten sie was sie tun.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/RDoNbwHh9uw
> 
> Man muss bei so einer Kiefer über eine Mauer klettern um von der Straße runter zu kommen, an Baustelle vorbei und auf die Felsen. Ca 15 tief.


Die Stelle ist leider nicht mehr erreichbar. An die besagte Mauer wurde ein Zaun gesetzt und dahinter liegt jetzt ein Privatgrundstück. Also keine Chance mehr dort hinzukommen. Schade. 

Ist nämlich bis jetzt schwierig eine passende Stelle zu finden. Der Grund stimmt, an der Tiefe hapert es noch.


----------



## Fr33 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich fand es generell etwas schwierig da passende Stellen fernab von Häfen, Molen usw. zu finden. Auf Kreta konnte ich gefühlt fast überall mit dem Auto recht nach ans Meer ran fahren, parken und musste die Felsen runter klettern und stand am Wasser.

 Mallorca ist vieles abgesperrt was den Zugang zum Wasser betrifft. Dazu die ganzen Schutzonen usw.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Da haben wir bei uns das Küstengesetz zu. Gibt es das nicht bei euch? Dachte, dass das eine Landesweite Sache sei. 

Ist super praktisch. Schreibt nämlich vor, dass jeder Meter Küste zugänglich sein muss. Du darfst das nicht absperren o.ä. Außerdem gibt es seit x Jahren dann ein Bebauungsverbot in Küstennähe. 

Ich wünsche trotzdem noch viel Erfolg. Die flachen Zonen sind aber zumindest was Wolfsbarsch betrifft nicht schlecht glaube ich. Vielleicht schon mal einen Versuch wert? 

Ich hab bei mir tiefe Stellen en masse und Fang auch nur an den flachen


----------



## Fr33 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Glaub die Catalanen sind da bischen anders....


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

In vielen Punkten. Das ganze ist aber sehr sinnvoll, denn so gibt es immer einen Wanderweg, der direkt an der Küste lang führt.


----------



## Seneca (12. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hallo Leute,
für mich gehts diesen Herbst wieder nach Mallorca in den Osten der Insel.
Ich war bereits öfter dort Angeln (siehe meine Berichte hier im Thread), aber immer nur mit Pose. 



Nun möchte ich zum ersten mal nur mit Kunstköder angeln. In den letzten Jahren hab ich einige wenige Versuche mit Wobblern unternommen, die aber nie so richtig funktioniert haben (waren zu tieflaufend und/oder es ging nix.).


Daher soll das Ganze dieses Mal professioneller laufen
Welche Kunstköder könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen auf Schriftbarsche, Barrakudas, Wolfsbarsch, Dorade bzw alles was sonst auf Kunstköder geht? Eher Popper oder Stickbaits? Gummifische? Mit welcher Größe seid ihr erfolgreich?|wavey:


PS: Es geht ums Reine "Rockfishing". Ich habe kein Boot zur Verfügung, sondern will nur mal abends/morgens jeweils ein, zwei Stündchen auf die Felsen


----------



## j0hN (12. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Ich bin mittlerweile am Meer fast nur noch mit (Wurf)-Pilkern unterwegs. Google mal nach "shore jigging baits". Die laufen gut und fliegen vorallem weit. Zu Shore Jigging gibts auch einige gute Videos 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seneca (17. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*



j0hN schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile am Meer fast nur noch mit (Wurf)-Pilkern unterwegs. Google mal nach "shore jigging baits". Die laufen gut und fliegen vorallem weit. Zu Shore Jigging gibts auch einige gute Videos
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk




Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Hab mir mal ein paar Videos angeschaut. Das sieht ganz gut aus. Nur leider find ich kaum Shops, wo man diese bestimmten "Shore Jigging Lures" beziehen kann...geht als Alternative nicht auch ein paar "kurze/schmale" Mefo-Blinker? Hab da ein paar von und die sehen, bis auf die Anbringung des Hakens, denen im Video sehr ähnlich...Welche Kunstköder wären sosnt eine Alternative? Wobbler? Popper? Kleine Gufis?


----------



## j0hN (17. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Geht natürlich alles, aber mir ist das meiste Zeug zu windanfällig. Der falkfish spöket fliegt und läuft noch ganz ordentliche, aber die erfolge hielten sich bei mir in grenzen. Klassische gummifische mit bleikopf gehen auch, sind aber gerade bei felsigem grund schnell verhangen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (17. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Nun schau nach Casting Jigs, aber auch Topwater (Popper UND WTD Pencils) sowie Gummifische von Fiiish BlackMinnow sowie lange, schlanke Twitchbaits…

Von Spöket und MeFo Wobblern und Blinkern halte ich nicht viel...
LG


----------



## Fr33 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Alternativ kleine leichtere Pilker und die auf Einzelhaken umbauen? Gibt ja welche um die 30gr... die sollten vom Ufer aus gut fliegen und schnell gejiggt auch nicht gleich in den Steinen hängen...


----------



## j0hN (17. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Pilker mit Assist Hooks sind in Deutschland tatsächlich schwer zu bekommen. Umbauen geht natürlich, auch wenn ich da keine Erfahrungswerte habe bzgl. Fehlbisse.
Je nach Untergrund funktionieren aber auch Drillinge gut - Grundsätzlich hat der Köder ja nur 1x Grundkontakt bei dieser Art zu angeln. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (17. September 2018)

*AW: Angeln auf Mallorca!!!*

Hier eine gute Seite zum schmöckern:
http://imanangler.com/

grüßle


----------



## Flipper123 (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vor Jahren war ich hier im Forum mal angemeldet, aber das ist echt lange her.

Insofern ein erneutes Hallo an alle User von mir.

Anfang November werde ich mit einem Freund nach Mallorca fliegen.

Entspannungsurlaub inkl. Angeln.

Wir nehmen alles an Hardbaits mit, was flach läuft und sich weit werfen lässt, Ruten sind bis 80/90g WG und 240er Länge.

Ist zufällig jemand vom 02-09.11. auf der Insel zum Fischen?

Wir werden in Porto Cristo anfangen, sind aber durch Auto sehr mobil.

Hat jemand von Euch schon in der Jahreszeit auf der Insel gefischt?

Wie es geht ist klar, die Spots habe ich auch schon rausgesucht, Angelscheine sind am Start...

Aber nützliche Tipps sind natürlich immer willkommen.

Ich hoffe, ich kann ein paar nette Bilder machen und meine Erfahrungen mit Euch im Forum hier teilen.

Beste Grüße,
Der Flipper


----------



## Fr33 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde ggf doch ein paar Gummifische alla BlackMinnow oder sowas einpacken. Also Modelle die eher Swimbaits ähneln.


----------



## flo1980 (30. November 2018)

↑Zitat: 
Das hier ist eine gute Stelle. Da haben die Einheimischen geangelt, die aussahen als wüssten sie was sie tun.

https://goo.gl/maps/RDoNbwHh9uw

Man muss bei so einer Kiefer über eine Mauer klettern um von der Straße runter zu kommen, an Baustelle vorbei und auf die Felsen. Ca 15 tief.
Die Stelle ist leider nicht mehr erreichbar. An die besagte Mauer wurde ein Zaun gesetzt und dahinter liegt jetzt ein Privatgrundstück. Also keine Chance mehr dort hinzukommen. Schade. 

Ist nämlich bis jetzt schwierig eine passende Stelle zu finden. Der Grund stimmt, an der Tiefe hapert es noch.

Ich war Anfang April an der Stelle. Bin großzügig außenrum & abgeklettert im Dunkeln. An sich ne super Stelle, habe diverse Wobble/Jigs etc. durchgekurbelt, aber leider ging nix. War auch das einzige Mal, dass ich es ans Meer geschafft habe.


----------



## flo1980 (6. Februar 2019)

Servus Leute!

Ich bin im April wieder mit Kind & Kegel auf einem Agroturismo in der Nähe von Arta. Das ist superschön, nur leider nicht direkt am Wasser. 2018 war es ein bissl frustrierend, weil ich recht planlos unterwegs war.
Das nächste Eck, das auf Google Earth ganz interessant wirkt, ist so um Cala Ratjada und Cala Mesquida. Sieht nach tieferem Wasser & Felsen aus. War da schon mal jemand unterwegs & kann berichten? Ich würde gerne Spinnfischen auf Serviola, Barrakuda, Wolfsbarsch, etc.
Letztes Jahr waren wir auch mal im Albufera Nationalpark. Da konnte ich zwar schöne Fische beobachten, Angeln war aber natürlich verboten...hat noch jemand Erfahrungen zu den Kanälen in dem ganzen Sumpfgebiet um Can Picafort? Eigentlich müssten da doch Meeräschen gehen?

Falls jemand was zu der Ecke sagen kann, wäre ich dankbar. Ich muss meine Trips ein bisschen planen, weil 3 Damen unterschiedlichen Alters auch gerne bespaßt werden wollen.

Tight lines!
Flo.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Februar 2019)

Hallo Flo,

ich war ja paar mal auf der Insel angeln. Ebenfalls mit Frau dabei und entsprechend hatte ich nur kurze Zeitfenster - aber die gilt es zu nutzen. Die Ecke in der du bist kenne ich. Ist halt wenig Struktur - am ehsten noch dieser Kanal. Meeräschen gibts im Mündungsbereich. Wie und ob da Angeln erlaubt ist - müsste man nachschlagen. Ist leider nicht so einfach auf der Insel, da inzwischen fast alle regelmentiert ist usw.

Rund um Cala Mesquida und Cala Radjada musst du schon mal aufpassen - ist Schutzzone und nur an einigen Tagen der Woche zu beangeln. Da ich in Cala Mesquida war und einen Mietwagen hatte, war ich oft am Hafen von Cala Bona... gerade die Steinmolen waren ok. Fisch sollte es aber auch woanders geben. Google Earth und die jeweiligen Bestimmungen studieren.

Gefangen hatte ich Schriftbarsche, Baracudas usw. Ne Goldmakrele auf Topwater leider nicht gehakt. Früh morgens und abends angeln gehen. Tagsüber lieber mit den Mädels was machen.


----------



## flo1980 (6. Februar 2019)

Ich war ja auch schon ein paar mal da & habe gar nicht so schlecht gefangen. Allerdings eher ganz im Norden. Schaumer mal...


----------



## hagel21 (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo bin ab dem 13.7.19 wieder auf der Insel.
Bin zwar mit der Familie dort aber das eine oder andere Mal komm ich bestimmt morgens oder abends los. Vielleicht fahren wir auch wieder mit dem Boot ab Alcudia raus. 
Hagel21


----------



## Handballer (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich werde ab anfang August auf Mallorca weilen ( eigentlich ein reiner Familienurlaub), aber wo könnte ich denn an Erlaubnisscheine etc kommen? Ich werde in der gegend um Muro beheimatet sein. Vielleicht findet sich ja doch mal ein Zeitfenster um mit Sohnemann kurz zum Angeln zu kommen.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Februar 2019)

Vorher Online erstellen, per Kreditkarte zahlen und ausdrucken....


----------



## Handballer (22. Februar 2019)

Wo kann ich die online erstellen? Meine Spanischkenntnisse sind nicht vorhanden, bräuchte ich welche?


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2019)

Geht nur auf Spanisch...bzw. Catalanisch....hab mich da immer mit dem Google Translator durch geclickt 

Schau mal hier: Sollte helfen... https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angeln-spanien/angelschein-fuer-mallorca


----------



## Handballer (22. Februar 2019)

Danke schön, das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter, damit sollte ich es hinbekommen. Angelstellen gucke ich mir dann eh mal vor Ort an, soll Hauptsächlich auf Meeräschen und Goldstriemen gehen, denke ich ,vieööeicht was den kleinen angeht, noch auf diverse kleine Brassen.


----------



## hagel21 (3. März 2019)

Werde nicht vergessen als wir vor zwei Jahren
mal abends vom einem Felsen űber Sandboden geangelt haben und als Köder eine halbe Sardine dran hatten, biss bei meinem Jungen ein kleiner Rochen an. Erst dachten wir an irgendein Plattfisch aber im Schein des Handys war es ein 60cm Rochen. Da wir uns damit gar nicht auskannten haben wir ihn samt Haken wieder reingeworfen.
Bei solchen Fischen bin ich immer sehr vorsichtig  
Hagel


----------



## dido_43 (20. März 2019)

Kurzer Bericht vom Kurzurlaub in Alcudia, wo natürlich eine Angel mitmusste. Lizenz vorhanden.

Ich war nur zwei mal für etwa 3 Stunden angeln. Das schwierige an Mallorca ist, dass die Insel im Uferbereich zu erschlossen ist,
und aus diesem Grund Angelplätze rar sind. Schutzzonen kommen noch dazu. In der Vorsaison ohne Badegäste habe ich einheimische
Angler gesehen, die vom Nachmittag bis in die Nacht hinein mit Brandungsruten auf Brassen geangelt haben. Ich habe von einer
seltenen großen Goldbrasse von 1,5 kg gehört, die dort in der zeit gefangen wurde. Ansonsten darf man nur mit Kleinkram rechnen.

Da ich es mir einfach machen wollte, kam nur eine MC Benkei Reiserute mit 7 g Wurfgewicht mit, dazu eine Stradic C2000S mit
PE 0.3 und 0.4 plus 6 und 8 lb FC. Köder kleine Wobbler bis 7 g sowie Jigs und einige Gummis.

Ich mach es kurz. In der Sandbucht rechts vom Hafen (in dem das angeln verboten ist!) ging im flachen garnichts. Also Stelle mit etwas
tieferem Wasser suchen. Durch einen Bauzaun geklettert und dort an der Steinkante mit etwa 1,5 m Tiefe losgelegt. Polizei hat vor
dem Zaun kurz gehalten und geschaut, hatten aber wohl keine Lust den Angler dort zu ärgern  Trotzdem, bitte nicht nachmachen!

Auf Wobbler ging nichts. Auf Gummi die obligatorischen hübschen Schriftbarsche, Brassen und son lütter Stachelwasauchimmer.

Eine etwas ungewöhnliche Begegnung hatte ich auch noch. Direkt an der Steinpackung schwamm zwei mal ganz ruhig und entspannt
ein Barracuda von etwa 50 cm vorbei. Ihm das Gummi vor die Nase zu halten hätte bei dem dünnen Vorfach wenig Sinn gemacht.
Ich denke der hat den Eingang zum Hafen gesucht um in der Dämmerung und Nacht bei den dort vielfach vorkommenden Meeräschen 
aufzuräumen.

Einen Angelladen gibt es gegenüber vom Hafen auch. Einigermaßen sortiert, Gummis gab es aber keine. Der Inhaber spricht leider
nur spanisch.

Das wars auch schon. Noch einige Bilder.

Gruß Holger












Brandungsangler






Kreisverkehr






Schriftbarsch






Dito






Brasse






Stacheldingens


----------



## glavoc (20. März 2019)

dein "Stacheldingens" ist ein kleiner Skorpionsfisch/Drachenkopf und viel, viel größer werden die auch kaum - von daher Petri! 
Beim LRF fischen gehen halt auch meist nur Kleinzeug an den Haken, zumal hat die Saison ja noch gar nicht angefangen...
Umso toller finde ich, dass du dennoch deinen Kurzbericht verfasst hast! Dickes BIG UP daher von mir!

lg


----------



## hagel21 (13. April 2019)

Einmal eine Frage zum angeln auf Mallorca.
Darf űberhaupt offiziell Nachts geangelt werden?
Hagel 21


----------



## flo1980 (1. Mai 2019)

Zurück vom Familienurlaub. Agroturismo im Hinterland von Arta. Sehr schön da, aber leider nicht am Meer, außerdem gabs die erste Woche schlechtes Wetter mit Sturm von wirklich ozeanischem Ausmaß...
Am Ende hatten wir dann doch noch einen Strandtag im Norden. Während die Kids gespielt haben durfte Papa mit Sbirolino & Brotflocke das Abendbrot in Form verschiedener Meerbrassen (keine Riesen, so um 30cm) fangen. Hat Spaß gemacht & war lecker vom Grill.


----------



## hagel21 (5. Juli 2019)

Hallo, irgendwie klappt es nicht so ganz mit dem Online Angelschein beantragen. Habt ihr einen Tipp? 
Hagel


----------



## -iguana (6. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen

ich lese hier immer recht fleißig mit.

Werde kommende Woche in der Nähe von Can Picafort sein und auch mal ne Runde zum Spinnfischen losgehen.

Darf man im Hafenbereich von Alcudia fischen? Gäbe da laut Maps ja ein paar schöne Molen und Steinwürfe...
Auf Youtube gibt's ein paar coole Videos von recht ansehnlichen Bonitos im Hafen, denke mal das war Alcudia.

Weiß jemand wann da Saison ist?

Bin auch am Überlegen eine Big Game Tour zu buchen, kann aber nirgends nen Fishing Season Caldendar finden!?
Weiß jemand wann die Thun Saison Losgeht, bzw. endet?

Je nachdem on sich das lohn will ich auch mal mein Thun Tackle mitnehmen...

Danke schon mal und Bericht gibt's wenn ich wieder da bin! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## AalNils (8. August 2019)

-iguana schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich lese hier immer recht fleißig mit.
> 
> ...



Aloah,

ich wohne in Ca'n Picafort, kann Dich gerne ein wenig rumführen, wenn Du möchtest. Hafenbereiche von Alcudia und Ca'n Picafort sind komplett tabu, wird, gerade in der Hochsaison, enorm viel von der Policia Local kontrolliert.

Angreifen kannst Du, falls mobil, in Son Serra und Colonia de St. Pere, Ca'n Picafort ist komplett tot, viele Angler, k(l)eine Fische. Das sieht in den von mir genannten Ecken etwas anders aus.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2019)

Was ein Angebot! Da können andere von Träumen. War in der Ecke nicht angeln - aber halt paar mal durch gefahren. Die Ecke ist halt zum Baden toll - aber anglerisch nicht so klasse. In dem Kanal dort fängste Meeräschen...


----------



## AalNils (8. August 2019)

Der Kanal - ich gehe davon aus, dass Du die Albufera zwischen Playa de Muro und Alcudia meinst - ist auch komplett verboten. Da stört's nur keinen. Abends ziehen relativ viele Barracudas und Wolfsbarsche da lang, kann man aufgrund der Laternen enorm gut sehen.

Generell ist jetzt nicht unbedingt die beste Zeit für Kunstköder, außer man ist wirklich seeeehr geduldig.

Lebende Meeräsche an einer Teleferica-Montage (keine Ahnung, wie das auf deutsch heißt, kenne ich auch nur von hier) bringt ab 18:00 enorme Erfolge, auch vom Ufer aus. Das Problem am Norden ist, dass es, außer in den (verbotenen) Häfen wirklich enorm wenig tiefe Stellen, respektive Kanten gibt. 

Aber wie gesagt: Wenn Du hier bist und los willst, tingel mich gerne mal an, ich kann Dir auf jeden Fall einige vielversprechende Spots zeigen, allerdings war ich da echt selten mit Gummis unterwegs und wenn - der Ehrlichkeit halber - nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Zumindest nicht, was Fische jenseits der 60 cm angeht.. ;-)


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2019)

Je genau den Kanal meinte ich. Da hab ich des  Öfteren welche Angeln sehen. 

Ich war 3-4 mal auf der Insel und eig. immer bei Cala Mesquida. Angeln war ich da entweder an den Felsen direkt vorm Hotel oder per Mietwagen in Cala Bona / Cala Millor von den Steinmolden oder VOR den Hafeneinfahrten. Hab eigentlich nur mit Hardbaits (Popper, Stickbaits und langen Minnows) gefischt und ganz gut Cudas gefangen. Auf kelien Gummis gingen Schriftbarsche .... aber sonst nix.

Mit Jigs haste halt viele Hänger. Höchstens Speed Jigging würde gehen..... hab ich aber nicht versucht.


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. August 2019)

-iguana schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich lese hier immer recht fleißig mit.
> 
> ...



Auf die großen Tunas ist derzeit Saison beim Chumming. Albacore müsste soweit durch sein, das ist eher Juni/Juli.


----------



## Strubeze (19. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin derzeit auch auf Mallorca in der Nähe von cala millor. Neben Frau und Baby hab ich natürlich auch meine Reiserute samt speedjigs dabei, denn ein bisschen Erholung muss schon sein. 
Ich habe hier eigtl den ganzen thread gelesen und auch viel Googlerecherche betrieben, bin aber noch nicht ganz schlau.
Die lizenz habe ich mir schon besorgt, aber das mit den Schutzzonen erschliesst sich mir nicht. Ich habe auch schon die Seiten vom caib durch den google translator laufen lassen. 
Ich habe das jetzt so verstanden, dass es 3 Reservate gibt( de migjorn, de llevante und bucht von palma). Dort darf ich vom ufer aus di, do, sa und sonntag angeln. Ausgenommen davon sind die kleinen spezialschutzonen in denen Angelverbot herrscht. 
An allen anderen Teilen der mallorcinischen Küste, außer diesen 3 meeresreservaten, darf ich immer fischen, außer nachts und nicht in den häfen. Bspw. die bereits erwähnten molen bei cala bona. 

Kann mich da jemand bestätigen oder ergänzen? 

Besten Dank im Voraus

Gruß

Strubeze


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2019)

So ganz grob ist das richtig. In deiner Ecke (Cala Millor, Cala Bona) solltest du aber Tagsüber (heisst auch früh morgens und abends) ohne weitere Angeln können. Ich war meist bei Cala Bona an den Steinmolen und an dem kleinen Hafen dort. bzw. auf den Felsen und habe ins Freiwasser vor dem Hafen gefischt...


----------



## vermesser (8. Juli 2020)

Moin in die Runde, da wir nun doch nicht nach Zypern können (türkische Seite), wurde flugs nach Mallorca umgebucht. Da es langsam ans Packen geht, hätte ich gern ein paar Tipps. Folgendes würde ich einpacken:
Reiserute 2,40 mit 80 Gramm
Reiserute 2,40 mit 40 Gramm
Reiserute 2,10 mit 18 Gramm
Rollen mit 10- 7 und 5 kg Schnur
U.u. wenn im Freigepäck passend ein Klappkescher.

So und jetzt wird es spannend: Was sollte ich an Ködern mitnehmen? Ich hab diesen Thread und das gefühlt halbe Internet durchforstet, aber ich werde nicht 100% schlau. Eure Expertise ist gefragt ;-) . Ich hatte an folgendes gedacht, ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und gern bereit zur Korrektur: gut fliegende Wobbler um die 10-15cm...so im Design einer Makrele...Rapala Maxraps hätte ich beispielsweise. Oder auch ein paar von den Duo Ryukis. Dazu ggf. ein paar Oberflächenköder, Illex Water Monitor beispielsweise? Dazu ganz stumpf ein paar Meppse und SpinMads, die gehen ja auf alles kleine barschige irgendwie immer. Gummis plus gut zu werfende Köpfe vielleicht dazu? Und Vorfächer wie auf Makrele, mit zwei, drei Haken? Dazu, für den Notfall, ein paar Vorfachhaken und Wasserkugeln?

Wie sieht es mit Ködern aus dem Mefobereich aus? Spökets, Snaps etc.? Bringen die im Mittelmeer Fische?

Was ist als Vorfach sinnvoll, reicht 60er Fluo mit stabilen Einhängern?

Bin für wirklich jeden Tipp dankbar. Die notwendige Angelkarte hab ich bereits. Gilt die wirklich für 16 Euro gleich 3 Jahre? Das sind ja Preise ;-) .

Danke euch!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich war noch nicht auf Malle angeln, überwiegend Kroatien aber bei so viel Ruten im Gepäck bist du super flexibel dich der jeweiligen fischerei anzupassen...
Die Frage ist natürlich was du beangeln willst, WoBa, Barrakuda und alle mögl. Brassenarten (Band und Geißbrasse), Barsche, Hornhecht sind vermutlich die Arten die du am unproblematischsten antreffen wirst, auf Meeräschen bist du ja nicht aus wie ich lese. Rapala Max Rap und Duo Ryuki (95) sind super Köder und bestens für deine Angelei geeignet. Illex Water  Monitor ist bestimmt auf WoBa geeignet. Mefoblinker gehen bestimmt gut auf Hoernhecht, Spinner würde ich jedoch daheim lassen. In deiner Aufzählung fehlen Jigs, da würde ich mir an deiner stelle auf jeden fall ein halbes dutzend zwischen 30- 60g mitnehmen und wenn es die Reisekasse noch zulässt einen Duo Tide Minnow in 170mm. Gummi ist gut, wenn das Meer ruhig ist reicht eine Kombination von 10/14/ 20Gramm Köpfen...wenn der Wind und das Meer zu wild ist finde ich eine kontrollierte Köderführung mit Gummi vom Ufer eher schwierig...
0,6 Fluo ist gut,. womöglich probierst du aber auch eins mit 0,4 wenn du nicht gerade auf Barrakuda angelst.
Klappkescher ist bestimmt besser als gar kein Landegerät dabeizuhaben, da solltest du aber auf eine ausreichend Länge achten das erspart dir geklettere auf den glitischen Steinen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## pulpot (8. Juli 2020)

Die 1. Frage: Vom Ufer oder Boot?
-> Vom Ufer eher längere Ruten (2,7m - 3,15m), dünneres Fluo (0.35) und möglichst realistische Köder die weit raus fliegen. Ich habe bisher im Mittelmeer mit Woblern nichts gefangen, dagegen sind kleine Speedjigs und Gummifische mit realistischem Bleikopf recht erfolgreich - vielleicht ist ja das Mefo-zeug auch ganz gut. Ganz entscheidend ist aber die Zeit, am besten ist vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu sein, am besten noch im Dunkeln, sobald die Sonne zu sehen ist kann man eigentlich schon wieder nach Hause und nochmal ins Bett gehen.
-> Vom Boot kann ich nichts zu sagen, keine Erfahrung.


----------



## vermesser (8. Juli 2020)

Ich werde vom Ufer angeln, es sei denn, ich mach eine geführte Tour mit. Aber da sagen die mir sicher, was zu tun ist?

Was für Gummis wären zu empfehlen?


----------



## Fr33 (8. Juli 2020)

Ich hab z.,b. auch Gummi nix gefangen... nur Hardbaits.....Denke Wenn Gummis... dann Swimbaits in natürlichen Dekoren.... und die eben auch schnell gejiggt etc.


----------



## pulpot (9. Juli 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich werde vom Ufer angeln, es sei denn, ich mach eine geführte Tour mit. Aber da sagen die mir sicher, was zu tun ist?
> 
> Was für Gummis wären zu empfehlen?


Fiish Black Minnow und ähnliche. Oder Sandaal-Imitate (die von Savage Gear waren bei mir super). Dann sollten allerdings keine Baracudas oder andere stark bezahnte Fische in der Nähe sein, sonst wird es schnell teuer. Für die kleineren Brassenarten, Stöcker und Makrele sind die nach meiner Erfahrung super.


----------



## vermesser (9. Juli 2020)

Danke euch. Das heißt, ich müsste noch mal fix in den Angelladen ;-) . Welche Gewichte würdet ihr empfehlen? Hab noch nie im Meer vom Ufer mit Gummi geangelt, nur mit hartem Kram.


----------



## pulpot (9. Juli 2020)

Beim BM benutze ich die Offshore-Varianten lieber, da sie weiter raus kommen. Habe aber auch eher an tiefen Stellen geangelt. Am Strand könnten die vielleicht zu schnell im Sand stecken. Kommt also drauf an, wie das Ufer dort ist.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Juli 2020)

geh eine Seite Zurück im Threat und du siehst bebildert ganz gut was du mit Gummies und welchen Gummies fangen kannst. Die BM sind tolle Köder, ich fische sie auch, aber kosten auf Grund der Weedless Bauweise auch gleich das 3 Fache von herkömmlichen Gummies. Lunker City hat beispielsweise Shads mit fast 90 Grad abgewinkeltem Paddeltail und Weedless ist nett aber ich glaube nicht dass du da groß auf Kraut angeln wirst und Hänger entstehen meist durch das verkeilen des Kopfes zwischen den Steinen als das sich der Einzelhaken irgendwo aufhängt. 
Du kannst durchaus eine Synergie zwischen Meeresgummies und Zandergummies herstellen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Juli 2020)

Habe 1985 mal versucht, an der Außen- und Innenmole einer Marina in El Arenal was mit Naturködern auf Grund und auf Pose was zu fangen. 

Wir hatten da Sandgrund und große Steine, aber am Tage hat nichts gebissen. Das war bis jetzt mein 1. Versuch, dort etwas zu fangen! 

Felsküste sieht natürlich schon anders aus... Trotzdem würde ich vor jedem Angeln vom Ufer die in Betracht kommenden Stellen erstmal abschnorcheln, um zu sehen, welche Fischarten in welcher Anzahl und Größe vorkommen und dann erst Köder und Montage wählen!


----------



## vermesser (9. Juli 2020)

DANKE, danke, danke ;-) . Die Variante, einfach Zandergummis unterschiedlicher Art mit schweren Köpfen zu nehmen, gefällt mir ausgezeichnet. 

Das ist ja auch kein Angelurlaub. Ich hätte nur gern eine reale Chance, etwas zu fangen.

Es wurde angesprochen, dass es in der Dämmerung am besten ist. Ist es egal, ob morgens oder abends?


----------



## pulpot (9. Juli 2020)

vermesser schrieb:


> DANKE, danke, danke ;-) . Die Variante, einfach Zandergummis unterschiedlicher Art mit schweren Köpfen zu nehmen, gefällt mir ausgezeichnet.
> 
> Das ist ja auch kein Angelurlaub. Ich hätte nur gern eine reale Chance, etwas zu fangen.
> 
> Es wurde angesprochen, dass es in der Dämmerung am besten ist. Ist es egal, ob morgens oder abends?


Nach meiner Erfahrung ist morgens viel besser, abends ist aber immer noch besser als tagsüber.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Juli 2020)

Allgemein auch ein sehr wichtiges Thema beim Meeresangeln:

Flut und Ebbe! Trifft Flut (manchmal auch Ebbe) mit der Zeit um Sonnen Auf- oder Untergang zusammen = Ideale Angelzeit. 
Fausregel ist (weltweit) 2 Stunden vor und nach Tidenwechsel ist eine ergiebige Angelzeit.
Ebenfalls wichtig ist der Mond. Je voller, je besser für Raubfische wie Barrakuda die nun die Dunkelheit besser zum Jagen nutzen können. Auf letztere würde ich meiner Erfahrung nach generell um und nach Sonnenuntergang bei voller Mondphase und an beleuchteten Molen/ Stegen (erkundige dich im Vorfeld ob du da angeln darfst) etc. aufsuchen wo du tieferes Wasser zu erwarten hast (+4 Meter).


----------



## moefoe (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin im September im Norden von Malle und möchte mal ein Boot mieten um vor der Steilküste etwas zu fischen (spinnfischen und mit Naturköder). Zu der Zeit sollen ja auch Mahi Mahis unterwegs sein. Meint ihr eine monofile Schnur 0,35 mm reicht oder brauche ich was belastbareres?

Gruß


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Juli 2020)

moefoe schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin im September im Norden von Malle und möchte mal ein Boot mieten um vor der Steilküste etwas zu fischen (spinnfischen und mit Naturköder). Zu der Zeit sollen ja auch Mahi Mahis unterwegs sein. Meint ihr eine monofile Schnur 0,35 mm reicht oder brauche ich was belastbareres?
> 
> Gruß



Gehen tut das bestimmt wenn alle Vorteile auf deiner Seite sind (Hindermissfreies, offenes Wasser, kleiner Mahi, reichlich Schnur) aber ich würde dir davon abraten.


----------



## moefoe (11. Juli 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Gehen tut das bestimmt wenn alle Vorteile auf deiner Seite sind (Hindermissfreies, offenes Wasser, kleiner Mahi, reichlich Schnur) aber ich würde dir davon abraten.


Was würdest du denn empfehlen? Muss es eine geflochtene sein?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Juli 2020)

moefoe schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn empfehlen? Muss es eine geflochtene sein?



Das hat zumindest den vorteil dass du weiter werfen kannst, den Anschlag wegen der geringeren Dehnung besser durchbringst und du davon mehr Schnur auf die Rolle bekommst.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Juli 2020)

Huhu.... wo biste denn im Norden? Cala Mequida war ich bisher gewesen... Aber direkt da angeln was so ne Sache (s. Schutzzonen usw.) Beim Naturköderangeln wird ja oft auf Dentex versucht. Mit Calmar usw.... Aber einfach auf gut Glück per Boot wird das weniger was. Da reisste wohl mehr ab als du denkst. (Fürs Boot brauht man doch wieder ne andere Lizenz wenn ich meine....Guiding ist wieder was anderes.... da macht das der Unternehmer vorher)....


----------



## moefoe (24. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich bin in der Nähe von Pollenca und würde von da aus losfahren... nördlich an der Küste entlang. Dass man eine spezielle Bootslizenz brauchte wüsste ich nicht, aber danke für den Hinweis, da werd ich mich mal schlaumachen!


----------



## fwde (26. Januar 2022)

Habt Ihr 2-3 aktuelle Empfehlungen von Angelgeschäften auf der Insel für mich - englisch sprechend (oder deutsch) wäre hilfreich


----------



## Zunderstruck (3. April 2022)

Hallo zusammen! Bin jetzt Ende April dann auf Mallorca und wollte vom Ufer aus mal mein Glück versuchen mit der Spinnrute ~60gr.

Ich erwarte zunächst eigentlich mal eh gar nix, weil schlicht die Meereserfahrung fehlt 

Aber um meine Motivation etwas nach oben zu schrauben, werf ich die Frage mal in die Runde, was mich wie gesagt vom Ufer aus erwarten könnte? 

Gerne auch Tipps zu Tackle, Köder und vor allem auch Spots (gerne gut zugänglich  ). Auch wenn ich schon paar Sachen gelesen habe, dass Naturköder erfolgsversprechender sind, plan ich das zunächst mal nicht wirklich ein  

Merci an alle Kommentierer ;-)


----------



## Peter117 (3. April 2022)

Ich hab' zwar letzte Woche dort nicht gefischt, aber immerhin von einem deutschen Angler gelernt, dass man für's Uferangeln eine Erlaubnis braucht.
Die soll 16 € kosten und sei im Internet zu bekommen - leider soll alles nur auf spanisch sein...


----------



## Zunderstruck (3. April 2022)

Genau, die hab ich schon


----------



## Treibangler (4. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind gerade von Mallorca zurück gekommen. Wir waren für eine Woche in Cala Bona, bei welcher ich natürlich eine kleine Teleskoprute (1,65m), eine Rolle mit 0,25 Mono und ein paar Spinner in den Koffer geschmuggelt habe   
Die ersten Versuche mit dem Spinner in der Dämmerung brachten keinen Erfolg, obwohl ich mit einem schweren Spinner gut raus kam.
Geangelt habe ich an der Küste in Cala Bona in der Nähe des Restaurants "Sa Punta".
Als auch die nächsten zwei Abende keinen Erfolg (geblinkert habe ich jeweils ca. 30 Minuten, dann musste ich wieder an die Hotelbar ) brachten bin ich am nächsten Tag erstmal mit der Taucherbrille losgezogen um zu sehen was da so los ist. Ich konnte direkt mehrere Meeräschen und Ringelbrassen ausmachen. Am nächsten Tag dann in den Angelladen nach Cala Millor (Can Pep Thomas) und mich dort beraten lassen. Habe dann mehrere simple Paternoster Montagen mit drei Anbissstellen für jeweils 1,85€ gekauft. Im Hotel noch schnell ein paar Fischfetzen vom Hotelbuffet mitgenommen und dann um 12 Uhr Mittags an der gleichen Stelle wie zuvor die Rute ausgeworfen. Nach ca. 15 Minuten hatte ich den ersten Ringelbrassen an der Rute. Es folgten dann noch zwei Schriftbarsche und ein wirklich sehr schöner Lippfisch. Mit so viel Erfolg innerhalb einer Stunde hatte ich nicht gerechnet - zumal noch mit einer solch schlechten Rute und simplen Montage. Aber manchmal ist ja weniger mehr.
Genehmigung hatte ich mir natürlich vorab im Internet geholt. Die Infos auf der Dr. Catch Seite sind sehr hilfreich. 

Ich kann jeden ermutigen, auf Mallorca angeln zu gehen. Es war wirklich sehr kurzweilig und wenn man von der Größe der Fische absieht sehr erfolgreich. Beim Tackle braucht ihr keine Wissenschaft zu machen. Jede Baumarkt Tele Rute ist völlig ausreichend. 

LG


----------



## Mescalero (4. August 2022)

Petri, traumhafte Fische!
Und das im Mittelmeer, also quasi um die Ecke und nicht etwa im Pazifik.


----------



## Scaara (22. August 2022)

Moin Moin,

ich bin vom 13. bis 20. Oktober mit der Family auf Mallorca und könnte mir wohl einen halben bis ganzen Tag raus nehmen zum angeln. Nachdem ich im Sommerurlaub in Kroatien vom Ufer aus Schneider geblieben bin würde ich gerne mal im Mittelmeer zusammen mit jemandem der sich auskennt vom Boot fischen. Bitte kein reines Trolling auf Thun sondern mit der Spinnrute z.B. auf Mahi Mahi. Irgendwie sind die meisten Angebote für den Charter eines ganzen Bootes für 4-8 Personen und dabei auch sehr kostenintensiv.
Kennt jemand Anbieter, die Einzelpersonen mitnehmen ähnlich wie bei uns das "Kutterangeln" nur halt in gut  ?

Falls jemand auf Mallorca lebt und ein Boot hat würde ich mich über private Angebote auch freuen und beteilige mich gerne an den Kosten.


----------



## Mescalero (23. August 2022)

Treibangler 
Waren die gekauften Montagen mit nackten Haken bestückt oder wie eine Hegene? Welche Hakengröße ca.?


----------



## Treibangler (23. August 2022)

Die Montage ist mit drei einfachen nackten Haken und an der Spitze ein ca. 20 Gramm schweres Blei. 
Ich habe versucht ein Foto zu machen, im gestreckten Zustand konnte man auf dem Foto nichts erkennen, deswegen ein wenig zusammen gelegt.


----------



## Mescalero (23. August 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mescalero (9. Oktober 2022)

Seit heute bin ich wieder zu Hause, ich war eine Woche an der Ostküste - Sa Cala/S'Illot. Es gibt unzählige gute Stellen und alles ist per pedes erreichbar. Ich habe immer wieder Nymphen und Streamer ausprobiert, bekam aber nur sehr wenige Bisse. Brotteig war der Bringer, Fischfetzen gingen auch aber nicht so gut wie Brot. 

Bei den Einheimischen habe ich nur zwei Methoden gesehen: auf Meeräsche und große Brassen mit ca. 10cm Stücken Baguette gespickt mit Drillingen an der Pose 30 Meter rausgeworfen. Oder das Weißbrot ersetzt durch lebenden (!) Köderfisch.


----------



## Scaara (15. Oktober 2022)

Moin,
wir sind grad in Pollenca und es fällt mir schwer spots zu finden um vom Ufer im tiefen Wasser zu angeln. Da wo man ans Wasser ran kommt ist es meist nur 5 bis 8m tief.
Am besten war es noch hier: 
Gesetzte Markierung


			https://maps.app.goo.gl/nJStkApToWhGxSKe9?g_st=ic
		


Aber tief halt auch nicht....
Bin mit der Spinnrute und castjigs, wobblern und topwater unterwegs.
Für Tipps wo man irgendwo an tiefes wasser kommt wäre ich dankbar. Bin mobil, würde aber gerne nicht mehr als 30min Auto zum Spot fahren (Start Pollenca)


----------



## Mescalero (15. Oktober 2022)

Ob das überhaupt wesentlich tiefer geht? Ohne Boot schwierig, denke ich mir. Ich bin vorletzte Woche an der Ostküste gewesen und war täglich mehrere Stunden unterwegs, fast ausschließlich an Klippen. So richtig supertief war es da nirgends, soweit man das erkennen konnte.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Oktober 2022)

Oder du mietest dir ein SUP oder Kajak, die gibt es doch an jeder Ecke. Wetter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Scaara (15. Oktober 2022)

Kajak oder sup wäre jetzt nicht so mein Ding. Dann eher richtig mit dem Boot raus, aber alleine sind die ganzen Charter unbezahlbar... Falls jemand einen Platz frei hat beteilige ich mich gerne nach Absprache an den Kosten 
Auf den Tiefenkarten sieht man schon, dass es an vielen Stellen der Insel sehr schnell stark abfällt, aber da kommt man kaum ans Wasser :-(


----------



## Mescalero (2. Januar 2023)

Der nächste Trip ist gebucht!
Mitte März geht es für anderthalb Wochen nach Cala Ratjada, ich bin jetzt schon ganz hibbelig. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit ein, zwei Meeräschen.


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der nächste Trip ist gebucht!
> Mitte März geht es für anderthalb Wochen nach Cala Ratjada, ich bin jetzt schon ganz hibbelig. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit ein, zwei Meeräschen.


Da war ich auch vor ein paar Jahren. Ein wunderschöner Ort mit einem kleinen Hafen. Geangelt hatte ich nicht, einfach nur gefaulenzt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Januar 2023)

Sind Meeräschen nicht reine Vegetarier? Ich würde es auf die mit Obst, insbesondere Bananenstückchen an der Pose, aber auch mit Miesmuschel- und Schneckenfleisch (Napfschnecke) versuchen...


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sind Meeräschen nicht reine Vegetarier? Ich würde es auf die mit Obst, insbesondere Bananenstückchen an der Pose, aber auch mit Miesmuschel- und Schneckenfleisch (Napfschnecke) versuchen...




Ich hatte paar auf Muschelstückchen .
Aber nur Kleine ,bis 25cm . Die wussten wohl noch nicht, was sie sind.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2023)

Moin, 
Die Grossen so ab 5 Pfund habe ich beim Jagen auf Kleinfische im Hafen beobachtet. 
Ein Stück Sardine auf Grund brachte eine Meeräsche von ca. 500g.

Ein kleines Stückchen Forellen Teig und auf der Haken Spitze Seeringler brachten eine Handlange nach der Anderen. 
Das war in Portugal. 

In Spanien hatte ich gute auf leichtes Stippgerät, kleine Haken und Stück Seeringler im Mittelwasser vom Hafenbecken. 
Gemessen an ihrer Größe sind Meeräsche sehr kampfstark und ausdauernd. 

R. S.


----------



## pulpot (2. Januar 2023)

Auch Dosenmais funktioniert, wenn man alle 10 min ein paar Körner anfüttert und immer nur 1 Korn anködert, an einem kleinen Haken, der komplett im Korn verschwindet.


----------



## hans albers (3. Januar 2023)

brot an feiner pose oder spiro ist eigentlich DER meeräschen köder...


----------



## Mescalero (3. Januar 2023)

So machen die Locals das ja auch. Man muss aber ein paar Meter raus, in Ufernähe fressen die Kleinis das Brot schneller weg als man gucken kann. 

Das war jedenfalls mein Problem mit der kurzen Stippe.


----------



## pulpot (3. Januar 2023)

Ja, und deshalb auch der Mais, da hat man zwar auch Kleinis dabei, aber der ist nicht so schnell abgefressen und die größeren nehmen den mit einem Happs den Kleinis weg.


----------



## Krallblei (4. Januar 2023)

Wir fangen Meeräschen öfter beim Spinnfischen im Fluss. (Spanien)


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Januar 2023)

Habe gestern nen Bericht übers Meeräschenangeln gelesen. Da stand, ne Flocke aus nem frischen Weißbrot wäre ein guter Köder! Ein paar mal mit diesem Köderband umwickeln und fertig. Mit Paniermehl sparsam anfüttern. 

Ein Versuch mit Brotteig, dem einige zerdrückte Sardinenstückchen (auch aus der Dose) hinzugefügt wurden, wäre auch einen Versuch wert...  

Als Pose würde ich eine durchsichtige nehmen, zumindest bei klarem Wasser.


----------



## pulpot (4. Januar 2023)

Ja, die Pose ist wichtig, da auffällige Posen Scheuchwirkung haben. Die besten Erfahrungen hatte ich im Nahbereich mit einer kleinen mittelgrauen Pose, mit nur wenig rot auf der kurzen Antenne. Wenn es weiter raus gehen muss und im tieferen Wasser, nehme einen unauffälligen Waggler.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Januar 2023)

Ach so, der Artikel über das Meeräschenangeln steht in der aktuellen "Fisch&Fang". 
Eine kleine Anekdote über mein erstes Angelerlebnis mit Meeräschen: Anfang der 70er, ich war da erst 5 oder 6, machten wir Urlaub auf Menorca oder Mallorca. Jedenfalls hatte sich mein Vater dazu (schon zuhause) eine "Angel" gebastelt. 
Auf einem Stück Viekantholz hatte er etwas Angelschnur gewickelt, als Beschwerung ein paar Bleischrote, der Haken und Köder. Damit angelte er erfolglos von einer hohen Klippe. 

In die kleine Bucht, wo wir waren, mündete ein Fluß ins Meer, in den ein großer Schwarm Fische, wohl Meeräschen, zog. Wir entdeckten diese und mein Vater wollte tatsächlich a la Lassowurf einen oder mehrere Fische aus diesem Schwarm fangen. 
Doch die haben uns sicher schon gespürt und gesehen, als wir uns bereits dem Schwarm näherten! 

Das Wasser war klar und höchstens 1,50m tief, waren schöne große Fische, so 35 - 50 cm, kann ich mich noch erinnern. Gefangen haben wir aber nichts, lag klar auf der Hand...
Wenn ich heute da wieder angeln würde, dann nur in Tarnkleidung und ich würde mich mit Rute, Tasche, Kescher usw. anschleichen wie ein Indianer!


----------

